# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  हरिशंकर परसाई की कुछ रचनाये

## madhuu

*मित्रो, इस सूत्र मे मै हरिशन्कर परसाई की कुछ व्यन्ग कथाये पोस्ट करुन्गा , जो आज भी प्रासन्न्गिक है, अथवा आज अधिक प्रासन्गिक है*

----------


## madhuu

मेरे मित्र की कार बंगले में घुसी तो उतरते हुए मैंने पूछा, “इनके यहां  कुत्ता तो नहीं है?“  मित्र ने कहा, “तुम कुत्ते से बहुत डरते हो!” मैंने  कहा, “आदमी की शक्ल में कुत्ते से नहीं डरता. उनसे निपट लेता हूं. पर सच्चे  कुत्ते से बहुत डरता हूं.“  
कुत्तेवाले घर मुझे अच्छे नहीं लगते. वहां जाओ तो मेजबान के पहले  कुत्ता भौंककर स्वागत करता है. अपने स्नेही से “नमस्ते“ हुई ही नहीं कि  कुत्ते ने गाली दे दी- “क्यों यहां आया बे? तेरे बाप का घर है? भाग यहां  से !”  
फिर कुत्ते का काटने का डर नहीं लगता- चार बार काट ले. डर लगता है  उन चौदह बड़े इंजेक्शनों का जो डॉक्टर पेट में घुसेड़ता है. यूं कुछ आदमी  कुत्ते से अधिक ज़हरीले होते हैं. एक परिचित को कुत्ते ने काट लिया था.  मैंने कहा, ”इन्हें कुछ नहीं होगा. हालचाल उस कुत्ते का पूछो और इंजेक्शन  उसे लगाओ.”  
एक नये परिचित ने मुझे घर पर चाय के लिए बुलाया. मैं उनके बंगले पर  पहुंचा तो फाटक पर तख्ती टंगी दीखी- ”कुत्ते से सावधान !” मैं फ़ौरन लौट  गया. 
कुछ दिनों बाद वे मिले तो शिकायत की, ”आप उस दिन चाय पीने नहीं  आये.” मैंने कहा, “माफ़ करें. मैं बंगले तक गया था. वहां तख्ती लटकी थी-  ‘कुत्ते से सावधान.‘ मेरा ख़्याल था, उस बंगले में आदमी रहते हैं. पर  नेमप्लेट कुत्ते की टंगी हुई दीखी.“ यूं कोई-कोई आदमी कुत्ते से बदतर होता  है. मार्क ट्वेन ने लिखा है- ‘यदि आप भूखे मरते कुत्ते को रोटी खिला दें,  तो वह आपको नहीं काटेगा.‘ कुत्ते में और आदमी में यही मूल अंतर है.  
बंगले में हमारे स्नेही थे. हमें वहां तीन दिन ठहरना था. मेरे मित्र  ने घण्टी बजायी तो जाली के अंदर से वही ”भौं-भौं” की आवाज़ आयी. मैं दो  क़दम पीछे हट गया. हमारे मेजबान आये. कुत्ते को डांटा- ‘टाइगर, टाइगर!’  उनका मतलब था- ‘शेर, ये लोग कोई चोर-डाकू नहीं हैं. तू इतना वफ़ादार मत  बन.‘  
कुत्ता ज़ंजीर से बंधा था. उसने देख भी लिया था कि हमें उसके मालिक  खुद भीतर ले जा रहे हैं पर वह भौंके जा रहा था. मैं उससे काफ़ी दूर से लगभग  दौड़ता हुआ भीतर गया. मैं समझा, यह उच्चवर्गीय कुत्ता है. लगता ऐसा ही है.  मैं उच्चवर्गीय का बड़ा अदब करता हूं. चाहे वह कुत्ता ही क्यों न हो. उस  बंगले में मेरी अजब स्थिति थी. मैं हीनभावना से ग्रस्त था- इसी अहाते में  एक उच्चवर्गीय कुत्ता और इसी में मैं! वह मुझे हिकारत की नज़र से देखता.  
शाम को हम लोग लॉन में बैठे थे. नौकर कुत्ते को अहाते में घुमा रहा  था. मैंने देखा, फाटक पर आकर दो ‘सड़किया‘ आवारा कुत्ते खड़े हो गए. वे  सर्वहारा कुत्ते थे. वे इस कुत्ते को बड़े गौर से देखते. फिर यहां-वहां  घूमकर लौट आते और इस कुत्ते को देखते रहते. पर यह बंगलेवाला उन पर भौंकता  था. वे सहम जाते और यहां-वहां हो जाते. पर फिर आकर इस कु्ते को देखने लगते.  मेजबान ने कहा, “यह हमेशा का सिलसिला है. जब भी यह अपना कुत्ता बाहर आता  है, वे दोनों कुत्ते इसे देखते रहते हैं.“  
मैंने कहा, “पर इसे उन पर भौंकना नहीं चाहिए. यह पट्टे और  ज़ंजीरवाला है. सुविधाभोगी है. वे कुत्ते भुखमरे और आवारा हैं. इसकी और  उनकी बराबरी नहीं है. फिर यह क्यों चुनौती देता है!” 
रात को हम बाहर ही सोए. ज़ंजीर से बंधा कुत्ता भी पास ही अपने तखत  पर सो रहा था. अब हुआ यह कि आसपास जब भी वे कुत्ते भौंकते, यह कुत्ता भी  भौंकता. आखिर यह उनके साथ क्यों भौंकता है? यह तो उन पर भौंकता है. जब वे  मोहल्ले में भौंकते हैं तो यह भी उनकी आवाज़ में आवाज़ मिलाने लगता है,  जैसे उन्हें आश्वासन देता हो कि मैं यहां हूं, तुम्हारे साथ हूं.  
मुझे इसके वर्ग पर शक़ होने लगा है. यह उच्चवर्गीय कुत्ता नहीं है.  मेरे पड़ोस में ही एक साहब के पास थे दो कुत्ते. उनका रोब ही निराला !  मैंने उन्हें कभी भौंकते नहीं सुना. आसपास के कुत्ते भौंकते रहते, पर वे  ध्यान नहीं देते थे. लोग निकलते, पर वे झपटते भी नहीं थे. कभी मैंने उनकी  एक धीमी गुर्राहट ही सुनी होगी. वे बैठे रहते या घूमते रहते. फाटक खुला  होता, तो भी वे बाहर नहीं निकलते थे. बड़े रोबीले, अहंकारी और आत्मतुष्ट.  
यह कुत्ता उन सर्वहारा कुत्तों पर भौंकता भी है और उनकी आवाज़ में  आवाज़ भी मिलाता है. कहता है- ‘मैं तुममें शामिल हूं.‘ उच्चवर्गीय झूठा रोब  भी और संकट के आभास पर सर्वहारा के साथ भी- यह चरित्र है इस कुत्ते का. यह  मध्यवर्गीय चरित्र है. यह मध्यवर्गीय कुत्ता है. उच्चवर्गीय होने का ढोंग  भी करता है और सर्वहारा के साथ मिलकर भौंकता भी है.  तीसरे दिन रात को हम  लौटे तो देखा, कुत्ता त्रस्त पड़ा है. हमारी आहट पर वह भौंका नहीं, 
थोड़ा-सा मरी आवाज़ में गुर्राया. आसपास वे आवारा कुत्ते भौंक रहे  थे, पर यह उनके साथ भौंका नहीं. थोड़ा गुर्राया और फिर निढाल पड़ गया.  मैंने मेजबान से कहा, “आज तुम्हारा कुत्ता बहुत शांत है.“  
मेजबान ने बताया, “आज यह बुरी हालत में है. हुआ यह कि नौकर की गफ़लत  के कारण यह फाटक से बाहर निकल गया. वे दोनों कुत्ते तो घात में थे ही.  दोनों ने इसे घेर लिया. इसे रगेदा. दोनों इस पर चढ़ बैठे. इसे काटा. हालत  ख़राब हो गयी. नौकर इसे बचाकर लाया. तभी से यह सुस्त पड़ा है और घाव सहला  रहा है. डॉक्टर श्रीवास्तव से कल इसे इंजेक्शन दिलाउंगा.“ 
मैंने कुत्ते की तरफ़ देखा. दीन भाव से पड़ा था. मैंने अन्दाज़ लगाया. हुआ यों होगा- 
यह अकड़ से फाटक के बाहर निकला होगा. उन कुत्तों पर भौंका होगा. उन  कुत्तों ने कहा होगा- “अबे, अपना वर्ग नहीं पहचानता. ढोंग रचता है. ये  पट्टा और ज़ंजीर लगाये हैं. मुफ़्त का खाता है. लॉन पर टहलता है. हमें ठसक  दिखाता है. पर रात को जब किसी आसन्न संकट पर हम भौंकते हैं, तो तू भी हमारे  साथ हो जाता है. संकट में हमारे साथ है, मगर यों हम पर भौंकेगा. हममें से  है तो निकल बाहर. छोड़ यह पट्टा और ज़ंजीर. छोड़ यह आराम. घूरे पर पड़ा  अन्न खा या चुराकर रोटी खा. धूल में लोट.“ यह फिर भौंका होगा. इस पर वे  कुत्ते झपटे होंगे. यह कहकर- ‘अच्छा ढोंगी. दग़ाबाज़, अभी तेरे झूठे दर्प  का अहंकार नष्ट किए देते हैं.‘ 
इसे रगेदा, पटका, काटा और धूल खिलायी. 
कुत्ता चुपचाप पड़ा अपने सही वर्ग के बारे में चिन्तन कर रहा है|

----------


## madhuu

एक बाड़ा था। बाड़े में तेरह किराएदार रहते थे। मकान मालिक चौधरी साहब पास ही एक बंगले में रहते थे।

एक नए किराएदार आए। वे डिप्टी कलेक्टर थे। उनके आते ही उनका इतिहास भी  मुहल्ले में आ गया था। वे इसके पहले ग्वालियर में थे। वहां दफ्तर की लेडी  टाइपिस्ट को लेकर कुछ मामला हुआ था। वे साल भर सस्पैंड रहे थे। यह मामला  अखबार में भी छपा था। मामला रफा-दफा हो गया और उनका तबादला इस शहर में हो  गया।

डिप्टी साहब के इस मकान में आने के पहले ही उनके विभाग का एक आदमी मुहल्ले  में आकर कह गया था कि यह बहुत बदचलन, चरित्रहीन आदमी है। जहां रहा, वहीं  इसने बदमाशी की। यह बात सारे तेरह किराएदारों में फैल गई।

किरदार आपस में कहते- यह शरीफ आदमियों का मोहल्ला है। यहां ऐसा आदमी रहने आ  रहा है। चौधरी साहब ने इस आदमी को मकान देकर अच्छा नहीं किया।

कोई कहते- बहू-बेटियां सबके घर में हैं। यहां ऐसा दुराचारी आदमी रहने आ रहा है। भला शरीफ आदमी यहां कैसे रहेंगे।

डिप्टी साहब को मालूम था कि मेरे बारे में खबर इधर पहुंच चुकी है। वे यह भी  जानते थे कि यहां सब लोग मुझसे नफरत करते हैं। मुझे बदमाश मानते हैं। वे  इस माहौल में अड़चन महसूस करते थे। वे हीनता की भावना से ग्रस्त थे। नीचा  सिर किए आते-जाते थे। किसी से उनकी दुआ-सलाम नहीं होती थी।

इधर मुहल्ले के लोग आपस में कहते थे- शरीफों के मुहल्ले में यह बदचलन आ बसा है।

डिप्टी साहब का सिर्फ मुझसे बोलचाल का संबंध स्थापित हो गया था। मेरा  परिवार नहीं था। मैं अकेला रहता था। डिप्टी साहब कभी-कभी मेरे पास आकर बैठ  जाते। वे अकेले रहते थे। परिवार नहीं लाए थे।

एक दिन उन्होंने मुझसे कहा- ये जो मिस्टर दास हैं, ये रेलवे के दूसरे पुल के पास एक औरत के पास जाते हैं। बहुत बदचलन औरत है।

दूसरे दिन मैंने देखा, उनकी गर्दन थोड़ी सी उठी है।

मुहल्ले के लोग आपस में कहते थे- शरीफों के मुहल्ले में यह बदचलन आ गया।

दो-तीन दिन बाद डिप्टी साहब ने मुझसे कहा- ये जो मिसेज चोपड़ा हैं, इनका  इतिहास आपको मालूम है? जानते हैं इनकी शादी कैसे हुई? तीन आदमी इनसे फंसे  थे। इनका पेट फूल गया। बाकी दो शादीशुदा थे। चोपड़ा को इनसे शादी करनी  पड़ी।

दूसरे दिन डिप्टी साहब का सिर थोड़ा और ऊंचा हो गया।

मुहल्ले वाले अभी भी कह रहे थे- शरीफों के मुहल्ले में कैसा बदचलन आदमी आ बसा।

तीन-चार दिन बाद फिर डिप्टी साहब ने कहा- श्रीवास्तव साहब की लड़की बहुत बिगड़ गई है। ग्रीन होटल में पकड़ी गई थी एक आदमी के साथ।

डिप्टी साहब का सिर और ऊंचा हुआ।

मुहल्ले वाले अभी भी कह रहे थे- शरीफों के मुहल्ले में यह कहां का बदचलन आ गया।

तीन-चार दिन बाद डिप्टी साहब ने कहा- ये जो पांडे साहब हैं, अपने बड़े भाई  की बीवी से फंसे हैं। सिविल लाइंस में रहता है इनका बड़ा भाई।

डिप्टी साहब का सिर और ऊंचा हो गया था।

मुहल्ले के लोग अभी भी कहते थे- शरीफों के मुहल्ले में यह बदचलन कहां से आ गया।

डिप्टी साहब ने मुहल्ले में लगभग हर एक के बारे में कुछ पता लगा लिया था।  मैं नहीं कह सकता कि यह सब सच था या उनका गढ़ा हुआ। आदमी वे उस्ताद थे।  ऊंचे कलाकार। हर बार जब वे किसी की बदचलनी की खबर देते, उनका सिर और ऊंचा  हो जाता।

अब डिप्टी साहब का सिर पूरा तन गया था। चाल में अकड़ आ गई थी। लोगों से दुआ सलाम होने लगी थी। कुछ बात भी कर लेते थे।

एक दिन मैंने कहा- बीवी-बच्चों को ले आइए न। अकेले तो तकलीफ होती होगी।

डिप्टी साहब ने कहा- अरे साहब, शरीफों के मुहल्ले में मकान मिले तभी तो लाऊंगा बीवी-बच्चों को।

----------


## madhuu

किसी देश की संसद में एक दिन बड़ी हलचल मची। हलचल का कारण कोई राजनीतिक  समस्या नहीं थी, बल्कि यह था कि एक मंत्री का अचानक मुण्डन हो गया था। कल  तक उनके सिर पर लंबे घुंघराले बाल थे, मगर रात में उनका अचानक मुण्डन हो  गया था।

सदस्यों में कानाफूसी हो रही थी कि इन्हें क्या हो गया है। अटकलें लगने  लगीं। किसी ने कहा- शायद सिर में जूं हो गयी हों। दूसरे ने कहा- शायद दिमाग  में विचार भरने के लिए बालों का पर्दा अलग कर दिया हो। किसी और ने कहा-  शायद इनके परिवार में किसी की मौत हो गयी। पर वे पहले की तरह प्रसन्न लग  रहे थे।

आखिर एक सदस्य ने पूछा- अध्यक्ष महोदय! क्या मैं जान सकता हूं कि माननीय मंत्री महोदय के परिवार में क्या किसी की मृत्यु हो गयी है?

मंत्री ने जवाब दिया- नहीं।

सदस्यों ने अटकल लगायी कि कहीं उन लोगों ने ही तो मंत्री का मुण्डन नहीं कर दिया, जिनके खिलाफ वे बिल पेश करने का इरादा कर रहे थे।

एक सदस्य ने पूछा- अध्यक्ष महोदय! क्या माननीय मंत्री को मालूम है कि उनका  मुण्डन हो गया है? यदि हां, तो क्या वे बतायेंगे कि उनका मुण्डन किसने कर  दिया है?

मंत्री ने संजीदगी से जवाब दिया- मैं नहीं कह सकता कि मेरा मुण्डन हुआ है या नहीं!

कई सदस्य चिल्लाये- हुआ है! सबको दिख रहा है।

मंत्री ने कहा- सबको दिखने से कुछ नहीं होता। सरकार को दिखना चाहिए। सरकार इस बात की जांच करेगी कि मेरा मुण्डन हुआ है या नहीं।

एक सदस्य ने कहा- इसकी जांच अभी हो सकती है। मंत्री महोदय अपना हाथ सिर पर फेरकर देख लें।

मंत्री ने जवाब दिया- मैं अपना हाथ सिर पर फेरकर हर्गिज नहीं देखूंगा।  सरकार इस मामले में जल्दबाजी नहीं करती। मगर मैं वायदा करता हूं कि मेरी  सरकार इस बात की विस्तृत जांच करवाकर सारे तथ्य सदन के सामने पेश करेगी।

सदस्य चिल्लाये- इसकी जांच की क्या जरूरत है? सिर आपका है और हाथ भी आपके  हैं। अपने ही हाथ को सिर पर फेरने में मंत्री महोदय को क्या आपत्ति है?

मंत्री बोले- मैं सदस्यों से सहमत हूं कि सिर मेरा है और हाथ भी मेरे हैं।  मगर हमारे हाथ परंपराओं और नीतियों से बंधे हैं। मैं अपने सिर पर हाथ फेरने  के लिए स्वतंत्र नहीं हूं। सरकार की एक नियमित कार्यप्रणाली होती है।  विरोधी सदस्यों के दबाव में आकर मैं उस प्रणाली को भंग नहीं कर सकता। मैं  सदन में इस संबंध में एक वक्तव्य दूंगा।

शाम को मंत्री महोदय ने सदन में वक्तव्य दिया-अध्यक्ष महोदय! सदन में ये  प्रश्न उठाया गया कि मेरा मुण्डन हुआ है या नहीं? यदि हुआ है तो किसने किया  है? ये प्रश्न बहुत जटिल हैं। और इस पर सरकार जल्दबाजी में कोई निर्णय  नहीं दे सकती। मैं नहीं कह सकता कि मेरा मुण्डन हुआ है या नहीं। जब तक जांच  पूरी न हो जाए, सरकार इस संबंध में कुछ नहीं कह सकती। हमारी सरकार तीन  व्यक्तियों की एक जांच समिति नियुक्त करती है, जो इस बात की जांच करेगी।  जांच समिति की रिपोर्ट मैं सदन में पेश करूंगा।

सदस्यों ने कहा- यह मामला कुतुब मीनार का नहीं जो सदियों जांच के लिए खड़ी  रहेगी। यह आपके बालों का मामला है, जो बढ़ते और कटने रहते हैं। इसका निर्णय  तुरंत होना चाहिए।

मंत्री ने जवाब दिया- कुतुब मीनार से हमारे बालों की तुलना करके उनका अपमान  करने का अधिकार सदस्यों को नहीं है। जहां तक मूल समस्या का संबंध है,  सरकार जांच के पहले कुछ नहीं कह सकती।

जांच समिति सालों जांच करती रही। इधर मंत्री के सिर पर बाला बढ़ते रहे।

एक दिन मंत्री ने जांच समिति की रिपोर्ट सदन के सामने रख दी।

जांच समिति का निर्णय था कि मंत्री का मुण्डन नहीं हुआ था।

सत्ताधारी दल के सदस्यों ने इसका स्वागत हर्ष-ध्वनि से किया।

सदन के दूसरे भाग से ‘शर्म-शर्म’ की आवाजें उठीं। एतराज उठे- यह एकदम झूठ है। मंत्री का मुण्डन हुआ था।

मंत्री मुस्कुराते हुए उठे और बोले- यह आपका ख्याल हो सकता है। मगर प्रमाण  तो चाहिए। आज भी अगर आप प्रमाण दे दें तो मैं आपकी बात मान लेता हूं।

ऐसा कहकर उन्होंने अपने घुंघराले बालों पर हाथ फेरा और सदन दूसरे मसले सुलझाने में व्यस्त हो गया।

----------


## madhuu

मैं उन्हें समझा रहा था कि लड़की की शादी में टीमटाम में व्यर्थ खर्च मत करो।

पर वे बुजुर्ग कह रहे थे- आप ठीक कहते हैं, मगर रिश्तेदारों में नाक कट जाएगी।

नाक उनकी काफी लंबी थी। मेरा ख्याल है, नाक की हिफाजत सबसे ज्यादा इसी देश  में होती है। और या तो नाक बहुत नर्म होती है या छुरा बहुत तेज, जिससे छोटी  सी बात से भी नाक कट जाती है। छोटे आदमी की नाक बहुत नाजुक होती है। यह  छोटा आदमी नाक को छिपाकर क्यों नहीं रखता?

कुछ बड़े आदमी, जिनकी हैसियत है, इस्पात की नाक लगवा लेते हैं और चमड़े का  रंग चढ़वा लेते हैं। कालाबाजार में जेल हो आए हैं औरत खुलेआम दूसरे के साथ  ‘बाक्स’ में सिनेमा देखती है, लड़की का सार्वजनिक गर्भपात हो चुका है। लोग  उस्तरा लिए नाक काटने को घूम रहे हैं। मगर काटें कैसे? नाक तो स्टील की है।  चेहरे पर पहले जैसी ही फिट है और शोभा बढ़ा रही है।

स्मगलिंग में पकड़े गये हैं। हथकड़ी पड़ी है। बाजार में से ले जाये जा रहे  हैं। लोग नाक काटने को उत्सुक हैं। पर वे नाक को तिजोड़ी मे रखकर स्मगलिंग  करने गये थे। पुलिस को खिला-पिलाकर बरी होकर लौटेंगे और फिर नाक पहन लेंगे।

जो बहुत होशियार हैं, वे नाक को तलवे में रखते हैं। तुम सारे शरीर में  ढूंढ़ो, नाक ही नहीं मिलती। नातिन की उम्र की दो लड़कियों से बलात्कार कर  चुके हैं। जालसाजी और बैंक को धोखा देने में पकड़े जा चुके हैं। लोग नाक  काटने को उतावले हैं, पर नाक मिलती ही नहीं। वह तो तलवे में है। कोई  जीवशास्त्री अगर नाक की तलाश भी कर दे तो तलवे की नाक काटने से क्या होता  है? नाक तो चेहरे पर की कटे, तो कुछ मतलब होता है।

और जो लोग नाक रखते ही नहीं हैं, उन्हें तो कोई डर ही नहीं है। दो छेद हैं, जिनसे सांस ले लेते हैं।

कुछ नाकें गुलाब के पौधे की तरह होती हैं। कलम कर दो तो और अच्छी शाखा  बढ़ती है और फूल भी बढि़या लगते हैं। मैंने ऐसी फूलवाली खुशबूदार नाकें  बहुत देखीं हैं। जब खुशबू कम होने लगती है, ये फिर कलम करा लेते हैं, जैसे  किसी औरत को छेड़ दिया और जूते खा गये।

‘जूते खा गये’ अजब मुहावरा है। जूते तो मारे जाते हैं। वे खाये कैसे जाते हैं? मगर भारतवासी इतना भुखमरा है कि जूते भी खा जाता है।

----------


## madhuu

*नाक और तरह से भी बढ़ती है। एक दिन एक सज्जन आये। बड़े दुखी थे। कहने लगे-  हमारी तो नाक कट गयी। लड़की ने भागकर एक विजातीय से शादी कर ली। हम  ब्राह्मण और लड़का कलाल! नाक कट गयी।

मैंने उन्हें समझाया कि कटी नहीं है, कलम हुई है। तीन-चार महीनों में और लंबी बढ़ जाएगी।

तीन-चार महीने बाद वे मिले तो खुश थे। नाक भी पहले से लंबी हो गयी थी। मैंने कहा- नाक तो पहले से लंबी मालूम होती है।

वे बोले- हां, कुछ बढ़ गयी है। काफी लोग कहते हैं, आपने बड़ा क्रांतिकारी  काम किया। कुछ बिरादरी वाले भी कहते हैं। इसलिए नाक बढ़ गयी है।

कुछ लोग मैंने देखे हैं जो कई साल अपने शहर की नाक रहे हैं। उनकी नाक अगर  कट जाए तो सारे शहर की नाक कट जाती है। अगर उन्हें संसद का टिकिट न मिले,  तो सारा शहर नकटा हो जाता है। पर अभी मैं एक शहर गया तो लोगों ने पूछा-  फलां साहब के    क्या हाल हैं? वे इस शहर की नाक हैं। तभी एक मसखरे ने कहा-  हां साहब, वे अभी भी शहर की नाक हैं, मगर छिनकी हुई।(यह वीभ्त्स रस है। रस  सिद्धांत प्रेमियों को अच्छा लगेगा।)

मगर बात मैं उन सज्जन की कर रहा था जो मेरे सामने बैठे थे और लड़की की शादी  पुराने ठाठ से ही करना चाहते थे। पहले वे रईस थे- याने मध्यम हैसियत के  रईस। अब गरीब थे। बिगड़ा रईस और बिगड़ा घोड़ा एक तरह के होते हैं- दोनों  बौखला जाते हैं। किससे उधार लेकर खा जाएं, ठिकाना नहीं। उधर बिगड़ा घोड़ा  किसे कुचल दे, ठिकाना नहीं। आदमी को बिगड़े रईस और बिगड़े घोड़े, दोनों से  दूर रहना चाहिए। मैं भरसक कोशिश करता हूं। मैं तो मस्ती से डोलते आते सांड  को देखकर भी सड़क के किनारे की इमारत के बरामदे में चढ़ जाता हूं- बड़े  भाईसाहब आ रहे हैं। इनका आदर करना चाहिए।

तो जो भूतपूर्व संपन्न बुजुर्ग मेरे सामने बैठे थे, वे प्रगतिशील थे। लड़की  का अन्तरजातीय विवाह कर रहे थे। वे खत्री और लड़का शुद्ध कान्यकुब्ज। वे  खुशी से शादी कर रहे थे। पर उसमें विरोधाभास यह था कि शादी ठाठ से करना  चाहते थे। बहुत लोग एक परंपरा से छुटकारा पा लेते हैं, पर दूसरी से बंधे  रहते हैं। रात को शराब की पार्टी से किसी ईसाई दोस्त के घर आ रहे हैं, मगर  रास्ते में हनुमान का मंदिर दिख जाए तो थोड़ा तिलक भी सिंदूर का लगा लेंगे।  मेरा एक घोर नास्तिक मित्र था। हम घूमने निकलते तो रास्ते में मंदिर देखकर  वे कह उठते- हरे राम! बाद में पछताते भी थे।
*

----------


## madhuu

*तो मैं उन बुजुर्ग को समझा रहा था- आपके पास रुपये हैं नहीं। आप कर्ज लेकर  शादी का ठाठ बनायेंगे। पर कर्ज चुकायेंगे कहां से? जब आपने इतना नया कदम  उठाया है, कि अन्तरजातीय विवाह कर रहे हैं, तो विवाह भी नये ढंग से कीजिए।  लड़का कान्यकुबज का है। बिरादरी में शादी करता तो कई हजार उसे मिलते। लड़के  शादी के बाजार में मवेशी की तरह बिकते हैं। अच्छा मालवी बैल और हरयाणा की  भैंस ऊंची कीमत पर बिकती हैं। लड़का इतना त्याग तो लड़की के प्रेम के लिए  कर चुका। फिर भी वह कहता है- अदालत जाकर शादी कर लेते हैं। बाद में एक  पार्टी कर देंगे। आप आर्य-समाजी हैं। घण्टे भर में रास्ते में आर्यसमाज  मंदिर में वैदिक रीति से शादी कर डालिए। फिर तीन-चार सौ रुपयों की एक  पार्टी दे डालिए। लड़के को एक पैसा भी नहीं चाहिए। लड़की के कपड़े वगैरह  मिलाकर शादी हजार में हो जाएगी।

वे कहने लगे- बात आप ठीक कहते हैं। मगर रिश्तेदारों को तो बुलाना ही  पड़ेगा। फिर जब वे आयेंगे तो इज्जत के ख्याल से सजावट, खाना, भेंट वगैरह  देनी होगी।

मैंने कहा- आपका यहां तो कोई रिश्तेदार है नहीं। वे हैं कहां?

उन्होंने जवाब दिया- वे पंजाब में हैं। पटियाला में ही तीन करीबी रिश्तेदार हैं। कुछ दिल्ली में हैं। आगरा में हैं।

मैंने कहा- जब पटियाला वाले के पास आपका निमंत्रण-पत्र पहुचेगा, तो पहले तो  वह आपको दस गालियां देगा- मई का यह मौसम, इतनी गर्मी। लोग तड़ातड़ लू से  मर रहे हैं। ऐसे में इतना खर्च लगाकर जबलपुर जाओ। कोई बीमार हो जाए तो और  मुसीबत। पटियाला या दिल्ली वाला आपका निमंत्रण पाकर खुश नहीं दुखी होगा।  निमंत्रण-पत्र न मिला तो वह खुश होगा और बाद में बात बनायेगा। कहेगा- आजकल  जी, डाक की इतनी गड़बड़ी हो गयी है कि निमंत्रण पत्र ही नहीं मिला। वरना  ऐसा हो सकता था कि हम ना आते।

मैंने फिर कहा- मैं आपसे कहता हूं कि दूर से रिश्तेदार का निमंत्रण पत्र मुझे मिलता है, तो मैं घबरा उठता हूं।

सोचता हूं- जो ब्राह्मण ग्यारह रुपये में शनि को उतार दे, पच्चीस रुपयों  में सगोत्र विवाह करा दे, मंगली लड़की का मंगल पंद्रह रुपयों में उठाकर  शुक्र के दायरे में फेंक दे, वह लग्न सितंबर से लेकर मार्च तक सीमित क्यों  नहीं कर देता ? मई और जून की भयंकर गर्मी की लग्नें गोल क्यों नहीं कर  देता ? वह कर सकता है। और फिर ईसाई और मुसलमानों में जब बिना लग्न शादी  होती है, तो क्या वर-वधू मर जाते हैं ? आठ प्रकार के विवाहों में जो  ‘गंधर्व विवाह’ है वह क्या है ? वह यही शादी है जो आज होने लगा है, कि  लड़का-लड़की भागकर कहीं शादी कर लेते हैं। इधर लड़की का बाप गुस्से में  पुलिस में रिपोर्ट करता है कि अमुक लड़का हमारी ‘नाबालिग’ लड़की को भगा ले  गया है। मगर कुछ नहीं होता; क्योंकि लड़की मैट्रिक का सर्टिफिकेट साथ ले  जाती है जिसमें जन्म-तारीख होती है।

वे कहने लगे- नहीं जी, रिश्तेदारों में नाक कट जाएगी।

मैंने कहा- पटियाला से इतना किराया लगाकर नाक काटने इधर कोई नहीं आयेगा।  फिर पटियाला में कटी नाक को कौन इधर देखेगा। काट लें पटियाला में।

वे थोड़ी देर गुमसुम बैठे रहे।

मैंने कहा- देखिए जी, आप चाहें तो मैं पुरोहित हो जाता हूं और घण्टे भर में शादी करा देता हूं।

वे चौंके। कहने लगे- आपको शादी कराने की विधि आती है ?

मैंने कहा- हां, ब्राह्मण का बेटा हूं। बुजुर्गों ने सोचा होगा कि लड़का  नालायक निकल जाए और किसी काम-धन्धे के लायक न रहे, तो इसे कम से कम  सत्यनारायण की कथा और विवाह विधि सिखा दो। ये मैं बचपन में ही सीख गया था।

मैंने आगे कहा- और बात यह है कि आजकल कौन संस्कृत समझता है। और पण्डित क्या  कह रहा है, इसे भी कौन सुनता है। वे तो ‘अम’ और ‘अह’ इतना ही जानते हैं।  मैं इस तरह मंगल-श्लोक पढ़ दूं तो भी कोई ध्यान नहीं देगा-

	ओम जेक एण्ड विल वेंट अप दी हिल टु फेच ए पेल ऑफ वाटरम,

	ओम जेक फैल डाउन एण्ड ब्रोक हिज क्राउन एण्ड जिल केम ट्रम्बलिंग

	आफ्टर कुर्यात् सदा मंगलम्........इसे लोग वैदिक मंत्र समझेंगे।

वे हंसने लगे।

मैंने कहा- लड़का उत्तर प्रदेश का कान्यकुब्ज और आप पंजाब के खत्री- एक  दूसरे के रिश्तेदारों को कोई नहीं जानता। आप एक सलाह मेरी मानिए। इससे कम  में भी निपट जाएगा और नाक भी कटने से बच जाएगी। लड़के के पिता की मृत्यु हो  चुकी है। आप घण्टे भर में शादी करवा दीजिए। फिर रिश्तेदारों को चिट्ठियां  लिखिए- ‘इधर लड़के के पिता को दिल का तेज दौरा पड़ा। डाक्टरों ने उम्मीद  छोड़ दी थी। दो-तीन घंटे वे किसी तरह जी सकते थे। उन्होंने इच्छा प्रकट की  कि मृत्यु के पहले ही लड़के की शादी हो जाए तो मेरी आत्मा को शान्ति मिल  जाएगी। लिहाजा उनकी भावना को देखते हुए हमने फौरन शादी कर दी। लड़का-लड़की  वर-वधू के रूप में उनके सामने आये। उनसे चरणों पर सिर रखे। उन्होंने इतना  ही कहा- सुखी रहो। और उनके प्राण-पखेरू उड़ गये। आप माफ करेंगे कि इसी  मजबूरी के कारण हम आपको शादी में नहीं बुला सके। कौन जानता है आपके  रिश्तेदारों में कि लडंके के पिता की मृत्यु कब हुई ?

उन्होंने सोचा। फिर बोले- तरकीब ठीक है ! पर इस तरह की धोखाधड़ी मुझे पसंद नहीं।

खैर मैं उन्हें काम का आदमी लगा नहीं।

दूसरे दिन मुझे बाहर जाना पड़ा। दो-तीन महीने बाद लौटा तो लोगों ने बताया कि उन्होंने सामान और नकद लेकर शादी कर डाली।

तीन-चार दिन बाद से ही साहूकार सवेरे से तकादा करने आने लगे।

रोज उनकी नाक थोड़ी-थोड़ी कटने लगी।

मैंने पूछा- अब क्या हाल हैं ?

लोग बोले- अब साहूकार आते हैं तो यह देखकर निराश लौट जाते हैं कि काटने को नाक ही नहीं बची।

मैंने मजाक में कहा- साहूकारों से कह दो कि इनकी दूसरी नाक पटियाला में पूरी रखी है। वहां जाकर काट लो।*

----------


## madhuu

वैष्णव करोड़पति है। भगवान विष्णु का मंदिर। जायदाद लगी है। भगवान  सूदखोरी करते हैं। ब्याज़ से क़र्ज़ देते हैं। वैष्णव दो घण्टे भगवान  विष्णु की पूजा करते हैं, फिर गादी-तकियेवाली बैठक में आकर धर्म को धंधे से  जोड़ते हैं। धर्म धंधे से जुड़ जाए, इसी को ‘योग’ कहते हैं। क़र्ज़ लेने  वाले आते हैं । विष्णु भगवान के वे मुनीम हो जाते हैं । क़र्ज़ लेने वाले  से दस्तावेज़ लिखवाते हैं – ‘दस्तावेज़ लिख दी रामलाल वल्द श्यामलाल ने भगवान विष्णु वल्द नामालूम को  ऐसा जो कि ...। 

वैष्णव बहुत दिनों से विष्णु के पिता के नाम की तलाश में है, पर वह मिल नहीं रहा। मिल जाय तो वल्दियत ठीक हो जाय। 
वैष्णव के पास नंबर दो का बहुत पैसा हो गया है । कई एजेंसियां ले  रखी हैं। स्टाकिस्ट हैं। जब चाहे माल दबाकर ‘ब्लैक’ करने लगते हैं। मगर दो  घण्टे विष्णु-पूजा में कभी नागा नहीं करते। सब प्रभु की कृपा से हो रहा है।  उनके प्रभु भी शायद दो नम्बरी हैं। एक नम्बरी होते, तो ऐसा नहीं करने  देते। 
वैष्णव सोचता है– अपार नंबर दो का पैसा इकठ्ठा हो गया है। इसका क्या  किया जाय? बढ़ता ही जाता है। प्रभु की लीला है। वही आदेश देंगे कि क्या  किया जाय। 
वैष्णव एक दिन प्रभु की पूजा के बाद हाथ जोड़कर प्रार्थना करने लगा–  प्रभु, आपके ही आशीर्वाद से मेरे पास इतना सारा दो नंबर का धन इकठ्ठा हो  गया है। अब मैं इसका क्या करूँ? आप ही रास्ता बताइए। मैं इसका क्या करूँ?  प्रभु, कष्ट हरो सबका ! 
तभी वैष्णव की शुद्ध आत्मा से आवाज़ उठी– अधम, माया जोड़ी है, तो  माया का उपयोग भी सीख। तू एक बड़ा होटल खोल। आजकल होटल बहुत चल रहे हैं। 
वैष्णव ने प्रभु का आदेश मानकर एक विशाल होटल बनवाई। बहुत अच्छे  कमरे। ख़ूबसूरत बाथरूम। नीचे लॉन्ड्री। नाई की दूकान। टैक्सियाँ। बाहर  बढ़िया लान। ऊपर टेरेस गार्डेन। 
और वैष्णव ने खूब विज्ञापन करवाया। 
कमरे का किराया तीस रुपये रखा। 
फिर वैष्णव के सामने धर्म-संकट आया। भोजन कैसा होगा? उसने सलाहकारों  से कहा– मैं वैष्णव हूँ। शुद्ध शाकाहारी भोजन कराऊँगा। शुद्ध घी की  सब्ज़ी, फल, दाल, रायता, पापड़ वगैरह। 
बड़े होटल का नाम सुनकर बड़े लोग आने लगे। बड़ी-बड़ी कंपनियों के एक्जीक्यूटिव, बड़े अफ़सर और बड़े सेठ। 
वैष्णव संतुष्ट हुआ। 
पर फिर वैष्णव ने देखा कि होटल में ठहरने वाले कुछ असंतुष्ट हैं। 
एक दिन कंपनी का एक एक्जीक्यूटिव बड़े तैश में वैष्णव के पास आया।  कहने लगा- इतने महंगे होटल में हम क्या यह घास-पत्ती खाने के लिए ठहरते  हैं? यहाँ ‘नानवेज’ का इंतज़ाम क्यों नहीं है? 
वैष्णव ने जवाब दिया- मैं तो वैष्णव हूँ। मैं गोश्त का इंतज़ाम अपने होटल में कैसे कर सकता हूँ ? 
उस आदमी ने कहा- वैष्णव हो, तो ढाबा खोलो। आधुनिक होटल क्यों खोलते हो? तुम्हारे यहाँ आगे कोई नहीं ठहरेगा| 
वैष्णव ने कहा- यह धर्म-संकट की बात है। मैं प्रभु से पूछूँगा। 
उस आदमी ने कहा- हम भी बिज़नेस में हैं। हम कोई धर्मात्मा नहीं हैं – न आप, न मैं। 
वैष्णव ने कहा- पर मुझे तो यह सब प्रभु विष्णु ने दिया है। मैं  वैष्णव धर्म के प्रतिकूल कैसे जा सकता हूँ? मैं प्रभु के सामने नतमस्तक  होकर उनका आदेश लूँगा। 
दूसरे दिन वैष्णव साष्टांग विष्णु के सामने लेट गया। कहने लगा–  प्रभु, यह होटल बैठ जायेगा। ठहरनेवाले कहते हैं कि हमें वहाँ बहुत तकलीफ़  होती है। मैंने तो प्रभु, वैष्णव भोजन का प्रबंध किया है। पर वे माँस  माँगते हैं। अब मैं क्या करूँ? 
वैष्णव की शुद्ध आत्मा से आवाज़ आई- मूर्ख, गांधीजी से बड़ा वैष्णव  इस युग में कौन हुआ है? गाँधी का भजन है- ‘वैष्णव जन तो तेणे कहिये, जे पीर  पराई जाणे रे।’ तू इन होटलों में रहनेवालों की पीर क्यों नहीं जानता?  उन्हें इच्छानुसार खाना नहीं मिलता। इनकी पीर तू समझ और उस पीर को दूर कर। 
वैष्णव समझ गया।

----------


## madhuu

उसने जल्दी ही गोश्त, मुर्गा, मछली का इंतज़ाम करवा दिया। 
होटल के ग्राहक बढ़ने लगे। 
मगर एक दिन फिर वही एक्जीक्यूटिव आया। 
कहने लगा- हाँ, अब ठीक है। मांसाहार अच्छा मिलने लगा। पर एक बात है। 
वैष्णव ने पूछा- क्या? 
उसने जवाब दिया- गोश्त के पचने की दवाई भी तो चाहिए । 
वैष्णव ने कहा- लवण भास्कर चूर्ण का इंतज़ाम करवा दूँ? 
एक्जीक्यूटिव ने माथा ठोंका। 
कहने लगा- आप कुछ नहीं समझते। मेरा मतलब है – शराब। यहाँ बार खोलिए। 
वैष्णव सन्न रह गया। शराब यहाँ कैसे पी जायेगी? मैं प्रभु के चरणामृत का प्रबंध तो कर सकता हूँ। पर मदिरा! हे राम! 
दूसरे दिन वैष्णव ने फिर प्रभु से कहा– प्रभु, वे लोग मदिरा माँगते हैं| मैं आपका भक्त, मदिरा कैसे पिला सकता हूँ? 
वैष्णव की पवित्र आत्मा से आवाज़ आई- मूर्ख, तू क्या होटल बैठाना  चाहता है? देवता सोमरस पीते थे। वही सोमरस यह मदिरा है। इसमें तेरा  वैष्णव-धर्म कहाँ भंग होता है। सामवेद में तिरसठ श्लोक सोमरस अर्थात मदिरा  की स्तुति में हैं। तुझे धर्म की समझ है या नहीं? 
वैष्णव समझ गया। 
उसने होटल में ‘बार’खोल दिया। 
अब होटल ठाठ से चलने लगा। वैष्णव ख़ुश था।

----------


## madhuu

फिर एक दिन एक आदमी आया। कहने लगा- अब होटल ठीक है। शराब भी है। गोश्त भी है। मगर मारा हुआ गोश्त है। हमें ज़िंदा गोश्त भी चाहिए। 
वैष्णव ने पूछा- यह ज़िंदा गोश्त कैसा होता है? 
उसने कहा- कैबरे, जिसमें औरतें नंगी होकर नाचती हैं। 
वैष्णव ने कहा- अरे बाप रे! 
उस आदमी ने कहा- इसमें ‘अरे बाप रे’ की कोई बात नहीं। सब बड़े होटलों में चलता है। यह शुरू कर दो तो कमरों का किराया बढ़ा सकते हो। 
वैष्णव ने कहा- मैं कट्टर वैष्णव हूँ। मैं प्रभु से पूछूँगा। 
दूसरे दिन फिर वैष्णव प्रभु के चरणों में था। कहने लगा- प्रभु, वे  लोग कहते हैं कि होटल में नाच भी होना चाहिए। आधा नंगा या पूरा नंगा। 
वैष्णव की शुद्ध आत्मा से आवाज़ आई- मूर्ख, कृष्णावतार में मैंने गोपियों को नचाया था। चीर-हरण तक किया था। तुझे क्या संकोच है? 
प्रभु की आज्ञा से वैष्णव ने ‘कैबरे’ भी चालू कर दिया। 
अब कमरे भरे रहते थे – शराब, गोश्त और कैबरे। 
वैष्णव बहुत ख़ुश था। प्रभु की कृपा से होटल भरा रहता था। 
कुछ दिनों बाद एक ग्राहक ने बेयरे से कहा- इधर कुछ और भी मिलता है? 
बेयरे ने पूछा- और क्या साब? 
ग्राहक ने कहा- अरे यही मन बहलाने को कुछ? कोई ऊँचे किस्म का माल मिले तो लाओ। 
बेयरा ने कहा- नहीं साब, इस होटल में यह नहीं चलता| 
ग्राहक वैष्णव के पास गया। बोला- इस होटल में कौन ठहरेगा? इधर रात को मन बहलाने का कोई इंतज़ाम नहीं है। 
वैष्णव ने कहा- कैबरे तो है, साहब। 
ग्राहक ने कहा- कैबरे तो दूर का होता है। बिलकुल पास का चाहिए, गर्म माल, कमरे में। 
वैष्णव फिर धर्म-संकट में पड़ गया। 
दूसरे दिन वैष्णव फिर प्रभु की सेवा में गया। प्रार्थना की –  कृपानिधान! ग्राहक लोग नारी माँगते हैं – पाप की खान। मैं तो इस पाप की खान  से जहाँ तक बनता है, दूर रहता हूँ। अब मैं क्या करूँ? 
वैष्णव की शुद्ध आत्मा से आवाज़ आई– मूर्ख, यह तो प्रकृति और पुरुष का संयोग है। इसमें क्या पाप और क्या पुण्य? चलने दे। 
वैष्णव ने बेयरों से कहा- चुपचाप इंतज़ाम कर दिया करो। ज़रा पुलिस से बचकर, पच्चीस फ़ीसदी भगवान की भेंट ले लिया करो। 
अब वैष्णव का होटल खूब चलने लगा। 
शराब, गोश्त, कैबरे और औरत। 
वैष्णव धर्म बराबर निभ रहा है। 
इधर यह भी चल रहा है। 
वैष्णव ने धर्म को धंधे से खूब जोड़ा है।

----------


## madhuu

एक था राजा। राजा के चार लड़के थे। रानियाँ ? रानियाँ तो अनेक थीं, महल  में एक ‘पिंजरापोल’ ही खुला था। पर बड़ी रानी ने बाकी रानियों के पुत्रों  को जहर देकर मार डाला था। और इस बात से राजा साहब बहुत प्रसन्न हुए थे।  क्योंकि वे नीतिवान् थे और जानते थे कि चाणक्य का आदेश है, राजा अपने  पुत्रों को भेड़िया समझे। बड़ी रानी के चारों लड़के जल्दी ही राजगद्दी पर  बैठना चाहते थे, इसलिए राजा साहब को बूढ़ा होना पड़ा। 
एक दिन राजा साहब ने चारों पुत्रों को बुला कर कहा, पुत्रों मेरी अब  चौथी अवस्था आ गयी है। दशरथ ने कान के पास के केश श्वेत होते ही राजगद्दी  छोड़ दी थी। मेरे बाल खिचड़ी दिखते हैं, यद्यपि जब खिजाब घुल जाता है तब  पूरा सिर श्वेत हो जाता है। मैं संन्यास लूँगा, तपस्या करूँगा। उस लोक को  सुधारना है, ताकि तुम जब वहाँ आओ, तो तुम्हारे लिए मैं राजगद्दी तैयार रख  सकूँ। आज मैंने तुम्हें यह बतलाने के लिए बुलाया है कि गद्दी पर चार के बैठ  सकने लायक जगह नहीं है। अगर किसी प्रकार चारों समा भी गये तो आपस में  धक्का-मुक्की होगी और सभी गिरोगे। मगर मैं दशरथ सरीखी गलती नहीं करूँगा कि  तुम में से किसी के साथ पक्षपात करूँ। मैं तुम्हारी परीक्षा लूँगा। तुम  चारों ही राज्य से बाहर चले जाओ। ठीक एक साल बाद इसी फाल्गुन की पूर्णिमा  को चारों दरबार में उपस्थित होना। मैं देखूँगा कि इस साल में किसने कितना  धन कमाया और कौन-सी योग्यता प्राप्त की। तब मैं मन्त्री सलाह से, जिसे  सर्वोत्तम समझूँगा, राजगद्दी दे दूँगा। जो आज्ञा, कहकर चारों ने राजा साहब को भक्तिहीन प्रणाम किया और राज्य के  बाहर चले गये। 
पड़ोसी राज्य में पहुँच कर चारों राजकुमारों ने चार रास्ते पकड़े और  अपने पुरुषार्थ तथा किस्मत को आजमाने चल पड़े। ठीक एक साल बाद- फाल्गुन की पूर्णिमा को राज-सभा में चारों लड़के हाजिर हुए। राजसिंहासन पर  राजा साहब विराजमान थे, उनके पास ही कुछ नीचे आसन पर प्रधानमन्त्री बैठे  थे। आगे भाट, विदूषक और चाटुकार शोभा पा रहे थे। राजा ने कहा, ‘‘पुत्रों ! आज एक साल पूरा हुआ और तुम सब यहाँ हाजिर भी हो  गये। मुझे उम्मीद थी कि इस एक साल में तुममें से तीन या बीमारी के शिकार हो  जाओगे या कोई एक शेष तीनों को मार डालेगा और मेरी समस्या हल हो जायेगी। पर  तुम चारों यहाँ खड़े हो। ख़ैर अब तुममें से प्रत्येक मुझे बतलाये कि किसने  इस एक साल में क्या काम किया कितना धन कमाया और राजा साहब ने बड़े पुत्र  की ओर देखा।

----------


## madhuu

बड़ा पुत्र हाथ जोडकर बोला, ‘‘पिता जी, मैं जब दूसरे राज्य में पहुँचा,  तो मैंने विचार किया कि राजा के लिए ईमानदारी और परिश्रम बहुत आवश्यक गुण  है। इसलिए मैं एक व्यापारी के यहाँ गया और उसके यहाँ बोरे ढोने का काम करने  लगा। पीठ पर मैंने एक वर्ष बोरे ढोये हैं, परिश्रम किया है। ईमानदारी से  धन कमाया है। मजदूरी में से बचाई हुई ये सौ स्वर्णमुद्राएँ ही मेरे पास  हैं। मेरा विश्वास है कि ईमानदारी और परिश्रम ही राजा के लिए सबसे आवश्यक  है और मुझमें ये हैं, इसलिए राजगद्दी का अधिकारी मैं हूँ। 
वह मौन हो गया। राज-सभा में सन्नाटा छा गया। राजा ने दूसरे पुत्र को संकेत किया। वह बोला, ‘‘पिताजी, मैंने राज्य से  निकलने पर सोचा कि मैं राजकुमार हूँ, क्षत्रिय हूँ-क्षत्रिय बाहुबल पर  भरोसा करता है। इसलिए मैंने पड़ोसी राज्य में जाकर डाकुओं का एक गिरोह  संगठित किया और लूटमार करने लगा। धीरे-धीरे मुझे राज्य कर्मचारियों का  सहयोग मिलने लगा और मेरा काम खूब अच्छा चलने लगा। बड़े भाई जिसके यहाँ काम  करते थे, उसके यहाँ मैंने दो बार डाका डाला था। इस एक साल की कमाई में पाँच  लाख स्वर्णमुद्राएँ मेरे पास हैं। मेरा विश्वास है कि राजा को साहसी और  लुटेरा होना चाहिए, तभी वह राज्य का विस्तार कर सकता है। ये दोनों गुण  मुझमें हैं, इसलिए मैं ही राजगद्दी का अधिकारी हूँ।’’ पाँच लाख सुनते ही दरबारियों की आँखें फटी-की फटी रह गयीं। 
राजा के संकेत पर तीसरा कुमार बोला, ‘‘देव मैंने उस राज्य में जाकर  व्यापार किया। राजधानी में मेरी बहुत बड़ी दूकान थी। मैं घी में मूँगफली का  तेल और शक्कर में रेत मिलाकर बेचा करता था। मैंने राजा से लेकर मजदूर तक  को सालभर घी-शक्कर खिलाया। राज-कर्मचारी मुझे पकड़ते नहीं थे क्योंकि उन सब  को मैं मुनाफ़े में से हिस्सा दिया करता थ।। एक बार स्वयं राजा ने मुझसे  पूछा कि शक्कर में यह रेत-सरीखी क्या मिली रहती है  ? मैंने उत्तर दिया कि  करुणानिधान, यह विशेष प्रकार की उच्चकोटि की खदानों से प्राप्त शक्कर है जो  केवल राजा-महाराजाओं के लिए मैं विदेश से मँगाता हूँ। राजा यह सुनकर बहुत  खुश हुए। बड़े भाई जिस सेठ के यहाँ बोरे ढोते थे, वह मेरा ही मिलावटी माल  खाता था। और मँझले लुटेरे भाई को भी मूँगफली का तेल-मिला घी तथा रेत-मिली  शक्कर मैंने खिलाई है। मेरा विश्वास है कि राजा को बेईमान और धूर्त होना  चाहिए तभी उसका राज टिक सकता है। सीधे राजा को कोई एक दिन  भी नहीं रहने  देगा। मुझमें राजा के योग्य दोनों गुण हैं, इसलिए गद्दी का अधिकारी मैं  हूँ। मेरी एक वर्ष की कमाई दस लाख स्वर्णमुद्राएँ मेरे पास हैं। ‘दस लाख’ सुनकर दरबारियों की आँखें और फट गयीं।

----------


## madhuu

राजा ने तब सब से छोटे कुमार की ओर देखा। छोटे कुमार की वेश-भूषा और  भाव-भंगिमा तीनों से भिन्न थी। वह शरीर पर अत्यन्त सादे और मोटे कपड़े पहने  था। पाँव और सिर नंगे थे। उसके मुख पर बड़ी प्रसन्नता और आँखों में बड़ी  करूणा थी। वह बोला, ‘‘देव, मैं जब दूसरे राज्य में पहुँचा तो मुझे पहले तो यह सूझा ही  नहीं कि क्या करूँ। कई दिन मैं भूखा-प्यासा भटकता रहा। चलते-चलते एक दिन  मैं एक अट्टालिका के सामने पहुँचा। उस पर लिखा था ‘सेवा आश्रम’। मैं भीतर  गया तो वहाँ तीन-चार आदमी बैठे ढेर-की-ढेर स्वर्ण-मुद्राएँ गिन रहे थे।  मैंने उनसे पूछा, भद्रो तुम्हारा धन्धा क्या है ?’ ‘‘उनमें से एक बोला, त्याग और सेवा।’ मैंने कहा, ‘भद्रो त्याग और सेवा तो  धर्म है। ये धन्धे कैसे हुए ?’ वह आदमी चिढ़कर बोला, तेरी समझ में यह बात  नहीं आयेगी। जा, अपना रास्ता ले।’ ‘‘स्वर्ण पर मेरी ललचायी दृष्टि अटकी थी। मैंने पूछा, ‘भद्रो तुमने इतना  स्वर्ण कैसे पाया ?’ वही आदमी बोला, ‘धन्धे से।’ मैंने पूछा, कौन-सा धन्धा ? वह गुस्से में  बोला, ‘अभी बताया न ! सेवा और त्याग। तू क्या बहरा है ?’ 
‘‘उनमें से एक को मेरी दशा देख कर दया आ गयी। उसने कहा, ‘तू क्या  चाहता है ?’  ‘‘मैंने कहा, मैं भी आप का धन्धा सीखना चाहता हूँ। मैं भी बहुत सा स्वर्ण  कमाना चाहता हूँ।’ ‘‘उस दयालु आदमी ने कहा, ‘तो तू हमारे विद्यालय में भरती हो जा। हम एक सप्ताह में तुझे सेवा और त्याग के धन्धे में पारंगत कर देंगे। शुल्क  कुछ नहीं लिया जायेगा, पर जब तेरा धन्धा चल पड़े तब श्रद्धानुसार  गुरुदक्षिणा दे देना।’ ‘‘पिताजी, मैं सेवा-आश्रम में शिक्षा प्राप्त करने लगा। मैं वहाँ राजसी ठाठ  से रहता, सुन्दर वस्त्र पहनता, सुस्वादु भोजन करता, सुन्दरियाँ पंखा  झलतीं, सेवक हाथ जोड़े सामने खड़े रहते। अन्तिम दिन मुझे आश्रम के प्रधान  ने बुलाया और कहा, ‘वत्स, तू सब कलाएँ सीख गया। भगवान् का नाम लेकर कार्य  आरम्भ कर दे।’ उन्होंने मुझे ये मोटे सस्ते वस्त्र दिये और कहा, ‘बाहर  इन्हें पहनना। कर्ण के कवच-कुण्डल की तरह ये बदनामी से तेरी रक्षा करेंगे।  जब तक तेरी अपनी अट्टालिका नहीं बन जाती, तू इसी भवन में रह सकता है, जा,  भगवान् तुझे सफलता दें।’ 
‘‘बस, मैंने उसी दिन ‘मानव-सेवा-संघ’ खोल दिया। प्रचार कर दिया कि  मानव-मात्र की सेवा करने का बीड़ा हमने उठाया है। हमें समाज की उन्नति करना  है, देश को आगे बढ़ाना है। ग़रीबों, भूखों, नंगों, अपाहिजों की हमें  सहायता करनी है। हर व्यक्ति हमारे इस पुण्यकार्य में हाथ बँटायें: हमें  मानव-सेवा के लिए चन्दा दें। पिताजी, उस देश के निवासी बडे भोले हैं। ऐसा  कहने से वे चन्दा देने लगे। मझले भैया से भी मैंने चन्दा लिया था, बड़े  भैया के सेठ ने भी दिया और बड़े भैया ने भी पेट काट कर दो मुद्राएँ रख दीं।  लुटेरे भाई ने भी मेरे चेलों को एक सहस्र मुद्राएँ दी थीं। क्योंकि एक बार  राजा के सैनिक जब उसे पकड़ने आये तो उसे आश्रम में मेरे चेलों ने छिपा  लिया था। पिताजी, राज्य का आधार धन है। राजा को प्रजा से धन वसूल करने की  विद्या आनी चाहिए। प्रजा से प्रसन्नतापूर्वक धन खींच लेना, राजा का आवश्यक  गुण है। उसे बिना नश्तर लगाए खून निकालना आना चाहिए। मुझमें यह गुण है,  इसलिए मैं ही राजगद्दी का अधिकारी हूँ। मैंने इस एक साल में चन्दे से बीस  लाख स्वर्ण-मुद्राएँ कमाई जो मेरे पास हैं।’’ 
‘बीस लाख’ सुनते ही दरबारियों की आँखें इतनी फटीं कि कोरों से खून  टपकने लगा। तब राजा ने मन्त्री से पूछा, ‘‘मन्त्रिवर आपकी क्या राय है ?  चारों में कौन कुमार राजा होने के योग्य है ?’’ मन्त्रिवर बोले, ‘‘महाराज इसे सारी राजसभा समझती है कि सब से छोटा कुमार ही  सबसे योग्य है। उसने एक साल में बीस लाख मुद्राएँ इकट्ठी कीं। उसमें अपने  गुणों के सिवा शेष तीनों कुमारों के गुण भी हैं-बड़े जैसा परिश्रम उसके पास  है, दूसरे कुमार के समान वह साहसी और लुटेरा भी है। तीसरे के समान बेईमान  और धूर्त भी। अतएव उसे ही राजगद्दी दी जाये। मन्त्री की बात सुनकर राजसभा  ने ताली बजाई। 
दूसरे दिन छोटे राजकुमार का राज्याभिषेक हो गया। तीसरे दिन पड़ोसी  राज्य की गुणवती राजकन्या से उसका विवाह भी हो गया। चौथे दिन मुनि की दया  से उसे पुत्ररत्न प्राप्त हुआ और वह सुख से राज करने लगा। कहानी थी सो ख़त्म हुई। जैसे उनके दिन फिरे, वैसे सबके दिन फिरें।

----------


## madhuu

ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ था। धर्मराज लाखों वर्षों से असंख्य आदमियों को कर्म  और सिफ़ारिश के आधार पर स्वर्ग या नरक में निवास-स्थान ‘अलॉट' करते आ रहे  थे। पर ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ था। सामने बैठे चित्रगुप्त बार-बार चश्मा पोंछ,  बार-बार थूक से पन्ने पलट, रजिस्टर पर रजिस्टर देख रहे थे। गलती पकड़ में  ही नहीं आ रही थी। आखिर उन्होंने खीझ कर रजिस्टर इतने जोर से बन्द किया कि  मक्खी चपेट में आ गई। उसे निकालते हुए वे बोले - "महाराज, रिकार्ड सब ठीक  है। भोलाराम के जीव ने पाँच दिन पहले देह त्यागी और यमदूत के साथ इस लोक के  लिए रवाना भी हुआ, पर यहाँ अभी तक नहीं पहुँचा।" 
धर्मराज ने पूछा - "और वह दूत कहाँ है?" "महाराज, वह भी लापता है।" इसी समय द्वार खुले और एक यमदूत बदहवास वहाँ आया। उसका मौलिक कुरूप चेहरा  परिश्रम, परेशानी और भय के कारण और भी विकृत हो गया था। उसे देखते ही  चित्रगुप्त चिल्ला उठे - "अरे, तू कहाँ रहा इतने दिन? भोलाराम का जीव कहाँ  है?" 
यमदूत हाथ जोड़ कर बोला - "दयानिधान, मैं कैसे बतलाऊँ कि क्या हो  गया। आज तक मैंने धोखा नहीं खाया था, पर भोलाराम का जीव मुझे चकमा दे गया।  पाँच दिन पहले जब जीव ने भोलाराम का देह त्यागा, तब मैंने उसे पकड़ा और इस  लोक की यात्रा आरम्भ की। नगर के बाहर ज्यों ही मैं उसे लेकर एक तीव्र  वायु-तरंग पर सवार हुआ त्यों ही वह मेरी चंगुल से छूट कर न जाने कहाँ गायब  हो गया। इन पाँच दिनों में मैंने सारा ब्रह्मांड छान डाला, पर उसका कहीं  पता नहीं चला।" 
धर्मराज क्रोध से बोला - "मूर्ख ! जीवों को लाते-लाते बूढ़ा हो गया  फिर भी एक मामूली बूढ़े आदमी के जीव ने तुझे चकमा दे दिया।" दूत ने सिर झुका कर कहा - "महाराज, मेरी सावधानी में बिलकुल कसर नहीं थी।  मेरे इन अभ्यस्त हाथों से अच्छे-अच्छे वकील भी नहीं छूट सके। पर इस बार तो  कोई इन्द्रजाल ही हो गया।" चित्रगुप्त ने कहा- "महाराज, आजकल पृथ्वी पर इस प्रकार का व्यापार बहुत चला  है। लोग दोस्तों को कुछ चीज़ भेजते हैं और उसे रास्ते में ही रेलवे वाले  उड़ा लेते हैं। होजरी के पार्सलों के मोजे रेलवे अफसर पहनते हैं। मालगाड़ी  के डब्बे के डब्बे रास्ते में कट जाते हैं। एक बात और हो रही है। राजनैतिक  दलों के नेता विरोधी नेता को उड़ाकर बन्द कर देते हैं। कहीं भोलाराम के जीव  को भी तो किसी विरोधी ने मरने के बाद खराबी करने के लिए तो नहीं उड़ा  दिया?"

----------


## madhuu

धर्मराज ने व्यंग्य से चित्रगुप्त की ओर देखते हुए कहा - "तुम्हारी भी  रिटायर होने की उमर आ गई। भला भोलाराम जैसे नगण्य, दीन आदमी से किसी को  क्या लेना-देना?" इसी समय कहीं से घूमते-घामते नारद मुनि यहाँ आ गए। धर्मराज को गुमसुम बैठे  देख बोले - "क्यों धर्मराज, कैसे चिंतित बैठे हैं? क्या नरक में  निवास-स्थान की समस्या अभी हल नहीं हुई?" धर्मराज ने कहा - "वह समस्या तो कब की हल हो गई। नरक में पिछले सालों में  बड़े गुणी कारीगर आ गए हैं। कई इमारतों के ठेकेदार हैं जिन्होंने पूरे पैसे  लेकर रद्दी इमारतें बनाईं। बड़े बड़े इंजीनियर भी आ गए हैं जिन्होंने  ठेकेदारों से मिलकर पंचवर्षीय योजनाओं का पैसा खाया। ओवरसीयर हैं,  जिन्होंने उन मज़दूरों की हाजिरी भर कर पैसा हड़पा जो कभी काम पर गए ही  नहीं। इन्होंने बहुत जल्दी नरक में कई इमारतें तान दी हैं। वह समस्या तो हल  हो गई, पर एक बड़ी विकट उलझन आ गई है। भोलाराम नाम के एक आदमी की पाँच दिन  पहले मृत्यु हुई। उसके जीव को यह दूत यहाँ ला रहा था, कि जीव इसे रास्ते  में चकमा देकर भाग गया। इस ने सारा ब्रह्मांड छान डाला, पर वह कहीं नहीं  मिला। अगर ऐसा होने लगा, तो पाप पुण्य का भेद ही मिट जाएगा।" 
नारद ने पूछा - "उस पर इनकमटैक्स तो बकाया नहीं था? हो सकता है, उन  लोगों ने रोक लिया हो।" चित्रगुप्त ने कहा - "इनकम होती तो टैक्स होता। भुखमरा था।" नारद बोले - "मामला बड़ा दिलचस्प है। अच्छा मुझे उसका नाम पता तो बताओ। मैं  पृथ्वी पर जाता हूँ।" चित्रगुप्त ने रजिस्टर देख कर बताया - "भोलाराम नाम था उसका। जबलपुर शहर  में धमापुर मुहल्ले में नाले के किनारे एक डेढ़ कमरे टूटे-फूटे मकान में वह  परिवार समेत रहता था। उसकी एक स्त्री थी, दो लड़के और एक लड़की। उम्र लगभग  साठ साल। सरकारी नौकर था। पाँच साल पहले रिटायर हो गया था। मकान का किराया  उसने एक साल से नहीं दिया, इस लिए मकान मालिक उसे निकालना चाहता था। इतने  में भोलाराम ने संसार ही छोड़ दिया। आज पाँचवाँ दिन है। बहुत सम्भव है कि  अगर मकान-मालिक वास्तविक मकान-मालिक है तो उसने भोलाराम के मरते ही उसके  परिवार को निकाल दिया होगा। इस लिए आप को परिवार की तलाश में काफी घूमना  पड़ेगा।"

----------


## madhuu

मां-बेटी के सम्मिलित क्रंदन से ही नारद भोलाराम का मकान पहचान गए। द्वार पर जाकर उन्होंने आवाज लगाई - "नारायण! नारायण!" लड़की ने देखकर कहा-  "आगे जाओ महाराज।" नारद ने कहा - "मुझे भिक्षा नहीं चाहिए, मुझे भोलाराम के बारे में कुछ  पूछताछ करनी है। अपनी मां को जरा बाहर भेजो, बेटी!" भोलाराम की पत्नी बाहर आई। नारद ने कहा - "माता, भोलाराम को क्या बीमारी  थी?" "क्या बताऊँ? गरीबी की बीमारी थी। पाँच साल हो गए, पेंशन पर बैठे। पर पेंशन  अभी तक नहीं मिली। हर दस-पन्द्रह दिन में एक दरख्वास्त देते थे, पर वहाँ  से या तो जवाब आता ही नहीं था और आता तो यही कि तुम्हारी पेंशन के मामले  में विचार हो रहा है। इन पाँच सालों में सब गहने बेच कर हम लोग खा गए। फिर  बरतन बिके। अब कुछ नहीं बचा था। चिन्ता में घुलते-घुलते और भूखे मरते-मरते  उन्होंने दम तोड़ दी।" नारद ने कहा - "क्या करोगी मां? उनकी इतनी ही उम्र थी।" "ऐसा तो मत कहो, महाराज ! उम्र तो बहुत थी। पचास साठ रुपया महीना पेंशन  मिलती तो कुछ और काम कहीं कर के गुजारा हो जाता। पर क्या करें? पाँच साल  नौकरी से बैठे हो गये और अभी तक एक कौड़ी नहीं मिली।" 
दुःख की कथा सुनने की फुरसत नारद को थी नहीं। वे अपने मुद्दे पर आए,  "मां, यह तो बताओ कि यहाँ किसी से उन का विशेष प्रेम था, जिस में उन का जी  लगा हो?" पत्नी बोली - "लगाव तो महाराज, बाल बच्चों से ही होता है।" "नहीं, परिवार के बाहर भी हो सकता है। मेरा मतलब है, किसी स्त्री।।।" स्त्री ने गुर्रा कर नारद की ओर देखा। बोली - "अब कुछ मत बको महाराज ! तुम  साधु हो, उचक्के नहीं हो। जिंदगी भर उन्होंने किसी दूसरी स्त्री की ओर आँख  उठाकर नहीं देखा।" नारद हँस कर बोले - "हाँ, तुम्हारा यह सोचना ठीक ही है। यही हर अच्छी  गृहस्थी का आधार है। अच्छा, माता मैं चला।" स्त्री ने कहा - "महाराज, आप तो साधु हैं, सिद्ध पुरूष हैं। कुछ ऐसा नहीं  कर सकते कि उन की रुकी हुई पेंशन मिल जाए। इन बच्चों का पेट कुछ दिन भर  जाए।" नारद को दया आ गई थी। वे कहने लगे - "साधुओं की बात कौन मानता है? मेरा  यहाँ कोई मठ तो है नहीं। फिर भी मैं सरकारी दफ्तर जाऊँगा और कोशिश करूँगा।"

----------


## madhuu

दुःख की कथा सुनने की फुरसत नारद को थी नहीं। वे अपने मुद्दे पर आए,  "मां, यह तो बताओ कि यहाँ किसी से उन का विशेष प्रेम था, जिस में उन का जी  लगा हो?" पत्नी बोली - "लगाव तो महाराज, बाल बच्चों से ही होता है।" "नहीं, परिवार के बाहर भी हो सकता है। मेरा मतलब है, किसी स्त्री।।।" स्त्री ने गुर्रा कर नारद की ओर देखा। बोली - "अब कुछ मत बको महाराज ! तुम  साधु हो, उचक्के नहीं हो। जिंदगी भर उन्होंने किसी दूसरी स्त्री की ओर आँख  उठाकर नहीं देखा।" नारद हँस कर बोले - "हाँ, तुम्हारा यह सोचना ठीक ही है। यही हर अच्छी  गृहस्थी का आधार है। अच्छा, माता मैं चला।" स्त्री ने कहा - "महाराज, आप तो साधु हैं, सिद्ध पुरूष हैं। कुछ ऐसा नहीं  कर सकते कि उन की रुकी हुई पेंशन मिल जाए। इन बच्चों का पेट कुछ दिन भर  जाए।" नारद को दया आ गई थी। वे कहने लगे - "साधुओं की बात कौन मानता है? मेरा  यहाँ कोई मठ तो है नहीं। फिर भी मैं सरकारी दफ्तर जाऊँगा और कोशिश करूँगा।" 
वहाँ से चल कर नारद सरकारी दफ़्तर पहुँचे। वहाँ पहले ही से कमरे में  बैठे बाबू से उन्होंने भोलाराम के केस के बारे में बातें कीं। उस बाबू ने  उन्हें ध्यानपूर्वक देखा और बोला - "भोलाराम ने दरख़्वास्तें तो भेजी थीं,  पर उन पर वज़न नहीं रखा था, इसलिए कहीं उड़ गई होंगी।" नारद ने कहा - "भई, ये बहुत से ‘पेपर-वेट' तो रखे हैं। इन्हें क्यों नहीं  रख दिया?" बाबू हँसा - "आप साधु हैं, आपको दुनियादारी समझ में नहीं आती। दरख़्वास्तें  ‘पेपरवेट' से नहीं दबतीं। खैर, आप उस कमरे में बैठे बाबू से मिलिए।" 
नारद उस बाबू के पास गए। उस ने तीसरे के पास भेजा, तीसरे ने चौथे के  पास चौथे ने पाँचवें के पास। जब नारद पच्चीस-तीस बाबुओं और अफ़सरों के पास  घूम आए तब एक चपरासी ने कहा - "महाराज, आप क्यों इस झंझट में पड़ गए। अगर  आप साल भर भी यहाँ चक्कर लगाते रहे, तो भी काम नहीं होगा। आप तो सीधे बड़े  साहब से मिलिए। उन्हें खुश कर दिया तो अभी काम हो जाएगा।"

----------


## madhuu

नारद बड़े साहब के कमरे में पहुँचे। बाहर चपरासी ऊँघ रहा था। इसलिए  उन्हें किसी ने छेड़ा नहीं। बिना ‘विजिटिंग कार्ड' के आया देख साहब बड़े  नाराज हुए। बोले - "इसे कोई मन्दिर वन्दिर समझ लिया है क्या? धड़धड़ाते चले  आए! चिट क्यों नहीं भेजी?" नारद ने कहा - "कैसे भेजता?  चपरासी सो रहा है।" "क्या काम है?" साहब ने रौब से पूछा। नारद ने भोलाराम का पेंशन केस बतलाया। साहब बोले- "आप हैं बैरागी। दफ़्तरों के रीति-रिवाज नहीं जानते। असल में  भोलाराम ने गलती की। भई, यह भी एक मन्दिर है। यहाँ भी दान पुण्य करना पड़ता  है। आप भोलाराम के आत्मीय मालूम होते हैं। भोलाराम की दरख़्वास्तें उड़  रही हैं। उन पर वज़न रखिए।" 
नारद ने सोचा कि फिर यहाँ वज़न की समस्या खड़ी हो गई। साहब बोले -  "भई, सरकारी पैसे का मामला है। पेंशन का केस बीसों दफ़्तरों में जाता है।  देर लग ही जाती है। बीसों बार एक ही बात को बीस जगह लिखना पड़ता है, तब  पक्की होती है। जितनी पेंशन मिलती है उतने की स्टेशनरी लग जाती है। हाँ,  जल्दी भी हो सकती है मगर।।।" साहब रुके। नारद ने कहा - "मगर क्या?" साहब ने कुटिल मुसकान के साथ कहा, "मगर वज़न चाहिए। आप समझे नहीं। जैसे  आपकी यह सुन्दर वीणा है, इसका भी वज़न भोलाराम की दरख्वास्त पर रखा जा सकता  है। मेरी लड़की गाना बजाना सीखती है। यह मैं उसे दे दूँगा। साधु-संतों की  वीणा से तो और अच्छे स्वर निकलते हैं।" नारद अपनी वीणा छिनते देख जरा घबराए। पर फिर संभलकर उन्होंने वीणा को टेबल  पर रख कर कहा - "यह लीजिए। अब जरा जल्दी उसकी पेंशन ऑर्डर निकाल दीजिए।" साहब ने प्रसन्नता से उन्हें कुर्सी दी, वीणा को एक कोने में रखा और घंटी  बजाई। चपरासी हाजिर हुआ। साहब ने हुक्म दिया - बड़े बाबू से भोलाराम के केस की फ़ाइल लाओ। 
थोड़ी देर बाद चपरासी भोलाराम की सौ-डेढ़-सौ दरख़्वास्तों से भरी  फ़ाइल ले कर आया। उसमें पेंशन के काग़ज़ात भी थे। साहब ने फ़ाइल पर नाम  देखा और निश्चित करने के लिए पूछा - "क्या नाम बताया साधु जी आपने?" नारद समझे कि साहब कुछ ऊँचा सुनता है। इसलिए जोर से बोले - "भोलाराम!" सहसा फ़ाइल में से आवाज आई - "कौन पुकार रहा है मुझे। पोस्टमैन है? क्या  पेंशन का ऑर्डर आ गया?" नारद चौंके। पर दूसरे ही क्षण बात समझ गए। बोले - "भोलाराम ! तुम क्या  भोलाराम के जीव हो?" "हाँ ! आवाज आई।" नारद ने कहा - "मैं नारद हूँ। तुम्हें लेने आया हूँ। चलो स्वर्ग में  तुम्हारा इंतजार हो रहा है।" आवाज आई - "मुझे नहीं जाना। मैं तो पेंशन की दरख़्वास्तों पर अटका हूँ।  यहीं मेरा मन लगा है। मैं अपनी दरख्वास्तें छोड़कर नहीं जा सकता।"

----------


## madhuu

पाठक भूले न होंगे कि मुफतलाल ने डिप्टी कलेक्टर के पद के लिए आवेदन किया था।  
राज्य में शासकीय नौकरियों के लिए भरती दो स्थितियों में होती थी-तब  जब पद खाली हो और उन्हें भरने के लिए उम्मीदवारों की जरूरत हो, तब जब  विशेष उम्मीदवार खाली हों और उन्हें भरने के लिए पदों की आवश्यकता हो।  शासकीय सेवा संहिता के अनुच्छेद 2 की धारा 11, उपधारा 3 में ‘विशेष  उम्मीदवार’ की परिभाषा यह दी गई थी-‘ऐसा पदेच्छु नागरिक, जिसकी योग्यता  अविशेष हो, पर सम्बन्ध विशेष हों- अर्थात् राज्य में किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति का  वह कृपापात्र हो, जो स्वयं शासक हो या जिसका शासनकर्त्ताओं पर प्रभाव हो।,  
जब पदों को आदमियों की, या आदमियों को पदों की आवश्यकता होती, तब  सरकार ‘आवश्यकता है’ शीर्षक के अन्तर्गत आवेदन-पत्र मंगाने के लिए  विज्ञप्ति प्रकाशित कराती। राज्य के अखबार केवल इस विज्ञप्ति के कारण खरीदे  जाते थे। जिस अखबार में यह शीर्षक नहीं दिखता, उसे कोई नहीं खरीदता था।  बिक्री बढ़ाने के लिए कुछ अखबार धोखा भी करते थे। 
एक अखबार ऊपर बड़े अक्षरों में छापता-‘आवश्यता है’, और जब लोग इस  शीर्षक से आकर्षित होकर अखबार खरीद लेते, तब नीचे यह लिखा हुआ मिलता- ‘नदी  को पर्वत की, वृक्ष को भूमि की, गाए को घास की, बच्चे को माँ की, नंगे को  कपड़े की, अंधे को आँख की, कुत्ते को पट्टे की, बैल को सींग की, मालिक को  नौकर की, भगवान को भक्त की, गधे को चन्दन की, बन्दर को आभूषण की-आवश्यकता  किसे नहीं है ? अर्थात् सब को है।’  
यह धांधली देख कर दूसरे अखबार ने चेतावनी छापी-  
‘नक्कालों से सावधान। हमारे पत्र की बिक्री देख-कर कुछ पत्र  ‘आवश्यकता है’ शीर्षक देकर निरर्थक बातें छाप कर भोली-भाली जनता को धोखा  देते हैं। इन विज्ञप्तियों में नौकरी के लिए आवेदन करने की सूचना नहीं  रहती। हम जनता को चेतावनी देते है कि असली विज्ञप्ति देखकर और पूरा मजमून  पढ़कर ही अखबार खरीदें। नक्कालों से सावधान रहें।’  
एक-एक पद के लिए कई हजार आवेदन-पत्र आते। इन्हें छाँटने में दो-तीन  साल लग जाते। इसके बाद उम्मीदवारों की परीक्षा और इण्टरव्यू होती। नियम के  अनुसार हर उम्मीदवार को हर तीन महीने में सूचित करना पड़ता था। कि मैं अभी  जीवित हूँ। जो सूचना नहीं देता, उसे मरा मानकर उसका नाम काट दिया जाता था।  इससे चुनाव में सुविधा होती थी।  
दो वर्ष बाद मुफतलाल को ‘शासकीय सेवा विभाग’ के कार्यालय से सचिव के  एक पत्र की नकल’ संचालक, सेवा विभाग के मार्फत, मिली। उस समय विभाग के  सचिव श्रीमान् अस्पष्टजी थे। पत्र की नकल नीचे दी जा रही है-  
कार्यालय, शासकीय सेवा विभाग 
प्रति, 
श्री मुफतलाल बी.ए. 
संदर्भ- डिप्टी कलेक्टरी के लिए आपका आवेदन-पत्र  

आपको सूचित किया जाता है कि आवेदन-पत्र यथा समय इस कार्यालय में प्राप्त हो  गया। ‘शासकीय सेवा अधिनियम’ की धारा 17 के अनुसार आप एक माह के भीतर इस  कार्यालय को प्रमाण-पत्र सहित यह सूचित करें कि आप किसके ‘आदमी’ हैं तथा वे  किस श्रेणी में हैं। 
सही- (अस्पष्ट) सचिव।

----------


## madhuu

एक काफी अच्छे लेखक थे। वे राजधानी गए। एक समारोह में उनकी मुख्यमंत्री से  भेंट हो गयी। मुख्यमंत्री से उनका परिचय पहले से था। मुख्यमंत्री ने उनसे  कहा- आप मजे में तो हैं। कोई कष्ट तो नहीं है? लेखक ने कह दिया- कष्ट बहुत  मामूली है। मकान का कष्ट। अच्छा सा मकान मिल जाए, तो कुछ ढंग से  लिखना-पढ़ना हो। मुख्यमंत्री ने कहा- मैं चीफ सेक्रेटरी से कह देता हूं।  मकान आपका ‘एलाट’ हो जाएगा।

मुख्यमंत्री ने चीफ सेक्रेटरी से कह दिया कि अमुक लेखक को मकान ‘एलाट’ करा दो।

चीफ सेक्रेटरी ने कहा- यस सर।

चीफ सेक्रेटरी ने कमिश्नर से कह दिया। कमिश्नर ने कहा- यस सर।

कमिश्नर ने कलेक्टर से कहा- अमुक लेखक को मकान ‘एलाट’ कर दो। कलेक्टर ने कहा- यस सर।

कलेक्टर ने रेंट कंट्रोलर से कह दिया। उसने कहा- यस सर।

रेंट कंट्रोलर ने रेंट इंस्पेक्टर से कह दिया। उसने भी कहा- यस सर।

सब बाजाब्ता हुआ। पूरा प्रशासन मकान देने के काम में लग गया। साल डेढ़ साल  बाद फिर मुख्यमंत्री से लेखक की भेंट हो गई। मुख्यमंत्री को याद आया कि  इनका कोई काम होना था। मकान ‘एलाट’ होना था।

उन्होंने पूछा- कहिए, अब तो अच्छा मकान मिल गया होगा?

लेखक ने कहा- नहीं मिला।

मुख्यमंत्री ने कहा- अरे, मैंने तो दूसरे ही दिन कह दिया था।

लेखक ने कहा- जी हां, ऊपर से नीचे तक ‘यस सर’ हो गया।

----------


## madhuu

एक सज्जन अपने मित्र से मेरा परिचय करा रहे थे ‘यह परसाईजी हैं। बहुत  अच्छे लेखक हैं। ही राइट्स फ़नी थिंग्ज़।’ एक मेरे पाठक (अब मित्रनुमा) मुझे दूर से देखते ही इस तरह की हँसी की  तिड़तिड़ाहट करते मेरी तरफ़ बढ़ते हैं, जैसे दीवाली पर बच्चे ‘तिड़तिड़ी’  को पत्थर पर रगड़कर फेंक देते हैं और वह थोड़ी देर तिड़तिड़ करती उछलती  रहती है। पास आकर अपने हाथों में मेरा हाथ  ले लेते हैं और ही-ही करते हुए  कहते हैं—‘वाह यार, खूब मिले। मज़ा आ गया।’ उन्होंने कभी कोई चीज़ मेरी  पढ़ी होगी। अभी सालों में कोई चीज़ नहीं पढ़ी; यह मैं जानता हूँ। 
एक सज्जन जब भी सड़क पर मिल जाते हैं, दूर से ही चिल्लाते हैं  ‘परसाईजी, नमस्कार ! मेरा पथ-प्रदर्शक पाखाना !’ बात यह है कि किसी दूसरे  आदमी ने कई साल पहले स्थानीय साप्ताहिक में’ एक मज़ाक़िया लेख लिखा था,  ‘मेरा पथ-प्रदर्शक पाखाना।’ पर उन्होंने ऐसी सारी चीज़ों के लिए मुझे  ज़िम्मेदार मान लिया है। मैंने भी नहीं बताया कि वह लेख मैंने नहीं लिखा  था। बस, वे जहाँ मिलते ‘मेरा पथ-प्रदर्शक पाखाना’ चिल्लाकर मेरा अभिवादन  करते हैं। 
कुछ पाठक यह समझते हैं कि मैं हमेशा उचक्केपन और हलकेपन के मूड में  रहता हूँ। वे चिट्ठी में मखौल करने की कोशिश करते हैं ! एक पत्र मेरे सामने  है। लिखा है—‘कहिए जनाब, बरसात का मज़ा ले रहे हैं न ! मेंढकों की जलतरंग  सुन रहे होंगे। इस पर भी लिख डालिए न कुछ।’ 

      बिहार के किसी कस्बे से एक आदमी ने लिखा कि ‘तुमने मेरे मामा का, जो फ़ारेस्ट अफ़सर हैं, मज़ाक उड़ाया है। उनकी बदनामी की है। मैं तुम्हारे खानदान का नाश कर दूँगा। मुझे शनि सिद्ध है।’  कुछ लोग इस उम्मीद से मिलने आते हैं कि मैं उन्हें ठिलठिलाता, कुलाँचें  मारता, उछलता मिलूँगा और उनके मिलते ही जो मज़ाक़ शुरू करुँगा तो हम सारा  दिन दाँत निकालते गुज़ार देंगे। मुझे वे गम्भीर और कम बोलनेवाला पाते हैं।  किसी गम्भीर विषय पर मैं बात छेड़ देता हूँ। वे निराश होते हैं। काफ़ी  लोगों का यह मत है कि मैं निहायत मनहूस आदमी हूँ।

----------


## madhuu

एक पाठिका ने एक दिन कहा—‘आप मनुष्यता की भावना की कहानियाँ क्यों नहीं  लिखते ?’ और एक मित्र मुझे उस दिन सलाह दे रहे थे—‘तुम्हें अब गम्भीर हो जाना चाहिए।  इट इज़ हाई टाइम !’ व्यंग्य लिखने वाले की ट्रेजडी कोई एक नहीं। ‘फ़नी’ से लेकर उसे मनुष्यता  की भावना से हीन तक समझा जाता है। मज़ा आ गया’ से लेकर ‘गम्भीर हो जाओ’ तक  की प्रतिक्रियाएँ उसे सुननी पड़ती हैं। फिर लोग अपने या अपने मामा, काका के  चेहरे देख लेते हैं और दुश्मन बढ़ते जाते हैं। एक बहुत बड़े वयोवृद्ध  गाँधी-भक्त साहित्यकार मुझे अनैतिक लेखक समझते हैं। नैतिकता का अर्थ उनके  लिए साद गबद्दूपन होता है। 
लेकिन इसके बावजूद ऐसे पाठकों का एक बड़ा वर्ग है, जो व्यंग्य में  निहित सामाजिक-राजनीतिक अर्थ-संकेत को समझते हैं। वे जब मिलते या लिखते  हैं, तो मज़ाक़ के मूड में नहीं। वे उन स्थितियों की बात करते हैं जिनपर मैंने व्यंग्य किया है, वे उस रचना के तीखे वाक्य बनाते हैं। वे  हालातों के प्रति चिन्तित होते हैं। 
आलोचकों की स्थिति कठिनाई की है। गम्भीर कहानियों के बारे में तो वे  कह सकते हैं कि संवेदना कैसे पिछलती आ रही है, समस्या कैसे प्रस्तुत की  गयी—वग़ैरह। व्यंग्य के बारे में वह क्या कहें ? अकसर वह यह कहता है—हिन्दी  में शिष्ट हास्य का अभाव है। (हम सब हास्य और व्यंग्य के लेखक लिखते-लिखते  मर जायेंगे, तब भी लेखकों के बेटों से इन आलोचकों के बेटे कहेंगे कि  हिन्दी में हास्य-व्यंग्य का अभाव है) हाँ, वे  यह और कहते हैं—विद्रूप का  उद्घाटन कर दिया,  पर्दाफ़ाश कर दिया है, करारी चोट की है, गहरी मार की है,  झकझोर दिया है। आलोचक बेचारा आर क्या करे ? 

जीवन-बोध, व्यंग्यकार की दृष्टि, सामाजिक, राजनीतिक, आर्थिक परिवेश के प्रति उसकी प्रतिक्रिया, विसंगतियों की व्यापकता और उनकी अहमियत, व्यंग्य-संकेतों के प्रकार, उनकी प्रभावशीलता, व्यंग्यकार की आस्था, विश्वास—आदि बातें समझ और मेहनत की माँग करती हैं। किसे पड़ी है ?
 अच्छा, तो तुम लोग व्यंग्यकार क्या अपने को ‘प्राफ़ेट’ समझते हो ?  ‘फ़नी’ कहने पर बुरा मानते हो। खुद हँसते हो और लोग हँसकर कहते हैं—मज़ा आ  गया, तो बुरा मानते हो और कहते हो—सिर्फ़ मज़ा आ गया ? तुम नहीं जानते कि  इस तरह की रचनाएं हलकी मानी जाती हैं और दो घड़ी की हँसी के लिए पढ़ी जाती  हैं।

----------


## madhuu

(यह बात मैं अपने आपसे कहता हूँ, अपने आपसे ही सवाल करता हूँ।) जवाब :  हँसना अच्छी बात है। पकौड़े-जैसी नाक को देखकर भी हँसा जाता है, आदमी  कुत्ते-जैसे भौंके तो भी लोग हँसते हैं। साइकिल पर डबल सवार गिरें, तो भी  लोग हँसते हैं। संगति के कुछ मान बने हुए होते हैं—जैसे इतने बड़े शरीर में  इतनी बड़ी नाक होनी चाहिए। उससे बड़ी होती है, तो हँसी होती है। आदमी आदमी  की ही बोली बोले, ऐसी संगति मानी हुई है। वह कुत्ते-जैसा भौंके तो यह  विसंगति हुई और हँसी का कारण। असामंजस्य, अनुपातहीनता, विसंगति हमारी चेतना  को छेड़ देते हैं। तब हँसी भी आ सकती है और हँसी नहीं भी आ सकती—चेतना पर  आघात पड़ सकता है। मगर विसंगतियों के भी स्तर और प्रकार होते हैं। आदमी  कुत्ते की बोली बोले—एक यह विसंगति है। और वन-महोत्सव का आयोजन करने के लिए  पेड़ काटकर साफ़ किये जायें, जहाँ मन्त्री महोदय गुलाब के ‘वृक्ष’ की कलम  रोपें—यह भी एक विसंगति है। दोनों में भेद, गो दोनों से हँसी आती है। मेरा  मतलब है—विसंगति की क्या अहमियत है, वह जीवन में किस हद तक महत्त्वपूर्ण  है, वह कितनी व्यापक है, उसका कितना प्रभाव है—ये सब बातें विचारणीय हैं।  दाँत निकाल देना उतना महत्त्वपूर्ण नहीं है। 
—लेकिन यार, इस बात से क्यों कतराते हो कि इस तरह का साहित्य हलका  ही माना जाता है। —माना जाता है तो मैं क्या करूँ ? भारतेन्दु युग में प्रताप नारायण मित्र  और बालमुकुन्द गुप्त जो व्यंग्य लिखते थे, वह कितनी पीड़ा से लिखा जाता था।  देश की दुर्दशा पर वे किसी भी क़ौम के रहनुमा से ज़्यादा रोते थे। हाँ, यह  सही है कि इसके बाद रुचि कुछ ऐसी हुई कि हास्य का लेखक विदूषक बनने को  मजबूर हुआ। ‘मदारी’ और ‘डमरू’, ‘टुनटुन’—जैसे पत्र निकले और हास्यरस के  कवियों ने ‘चोंच’ और ‘काग’—जैसे उपनाम रखे। याने हास्य के लिए रचनाकार को  हास्यास्पद होना पड़ा। अभी भी यह मजबूरी बची है। तभी कुंजबिहारी पाण्डे को  ‘कुत्ता’ शब्द आने पर मंच पर भौंककर बताना पड़ता है कि काका हाथरसी को अपनी  पुस्तक के कवर पर अपना ही कार्टून छापना पड़ता है। बात यह है कि  उर्दू-हिन्दी की मिश्रित हास्य-व्यंग्य परम्परा कुछ साल चली, जिसने हास्यरस  को भड़ौआ बनाया। इसमें बहुत कुछ हल्का है। यह सीधी सामन्ती वर्ग के  मनोरंजन की ज़रूरत में से पैदा हुई थी। शौकत थानवी की एक पुस्तक का नाम ही  ‘कुतिया’ है। अज़ीमबेग चुगताई नौकरानी की लड़की से ‘फ्लर्ट’ करने की  तरकीबें बताते हैं ! कोई अचरज नहीं कि हास्य-व्यंग्य के लेखकों को लोगों ने  हलके, ग़ैर-ज़िम्मेदार और हास्यास्पद मान लिया हो। 
—और ‘पत्नीवाद’ वाला हास्यरस ! वह तो स्वस्थ है ? उसमें पारिवारिक  सम्बन्धों की निर्मल आत्मीयता होती है ? —स्त्री से मज़ाक़ एक बात है और स्त्री का उपहास दूसरी बात। हमारे समाज में  कुचले हुए का उपहास किया जाता है। स्त्री आर्थिक रूप से गुलाम रही, उसका  कोई अस्तित्व नहीं बनने दिया गया, वह अशिक्षित रही, ऐसी रही—तब उसकी हीनता  का मजा़क़ करना ‘सेफ़’ हो गया। पत्नी के पक्ष के सब लोग हीन और उपहास के  पात्र हो गये—ख़ास कर साला; गो हर आदमी किसी-न-किसी का साला होता है। इस  तरह घर का नौकर सामन्ती परिवारों में मनोरंजन का माध्यम होता है। उत्तर  भारत के सामन्ती परिवारों की परदानशीन दमित रईसज़ादियों का मनोरंजन घर के  नौकर का उपहास करके होता है। जो जितना मूर्ख, सनकी और पौरुषहीन हो, वह नौकर  उतना ही दिलचस्प होता है। इसलिए सिकन्दर मियाँ चाहे बुद्धिमान हों, मगर  जानबूझकर बेवकूफ़ बन जाते हैं। क्योंकि उनका ऐसा होना नौकरी को सुरक्षित  रखता है। सलमा सिद्दीकी ने सिकन्दरनामा में ऐसे ही पारिवारिक नौकर की कहानी  लिखी है। मैं सोचता हूँ सिकन्दर मियाँ अपनी नज़र से उस परिवार की कहानी  कहें, तो और अच्छा हो।

----------


## madhuu

—तो क्या पत्नी, साला, नौकर, नौकरानी आदि को हास्य का विषय बनाना अशिष्टता है ? —‘वल्गर’ है। इतने व्यापक सामाजिक जीवन में इतनी विसंगतियाँ हैं। उन्हें देखकर बीवी की मूर्खता बयान करना बड़ी संकीर्णता है। 
और ‘शिष्ट’ और ‘अशिष्ट’ क्या है ? अकसर ‘शिष्ट’ हास्य की माँग वे  करते हैं, जो शिकार होते हैं। भ्रष्टाचारी तो यही चाहेगा कि आप मुंशी की या  शाले की मज़ाक़ का ‘शिष्ट’ हास्य करते रहें और उसपर चोट न करें वह  ‘अशिष्ट’ है। हमारे यहाँ तो हत्यारे ‘भ्रष्टाचारी’ पीड़क से भी शिष्टता  बरतने की माँग की जाती है—‘अगर जनाब बुरा न मानें तो अर्ज है कि भ्रष्टाचार  न किया करें। बड़ी कृपा होगी सेवक पर’। व्यंग्य में चोट होती ही है। जिनपर  होती है वे कहते हैं—‘इसमें कटुता आ गयी। शिष्ट हास्य लिखा करिए।’

----------


## madhuu

*ठिठुरता हुआ गणतंत्र / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

चार बार मैं गणतंत्र-दिवस का जलसा दिल्ली में देख चुका हूँ। पाँचवीं बार  देखने का साहस नहीं। आखिर यह क्या बात है कि हर बार जब मैं गणतंत्र-समारोह  देखता, तब मौसम बड़ा क्रूर रहता। छब्बीस जनवरी के पहले ऊपर बर्फ़ पड़ जाती  है। शीत-लहर आती है, बादल छा जाते हैं, बूँदाबाँदी होती है और सूर्य छिप  जाता है। जैसे दिल्ली की अपनी कोई अर्थनीति नहीं है, वैसे ही अपना मौसम भी  नहीं है। अर्थनीति जैसे डॉलर, पौंड, रुपया, अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय मुद्रा-कोष या  भारत सहायता क्लब से तय होती है, वैसे ही दिल्ली का मौसम कश्मीर, सिक्किम, राजस्थान आदि तय  करते हैं। इतना बेवकूफ़ भी नहीं कि मान लूँ , जिस साल मैं समारोह देखता हूँ, उसी साल  ऐसा मौसम रहता है। हर साल देखने वाले बताते हैं कि हर गणतंत्र-दिवस पर मौसम  ऐसा ही धूपहीन ठिठुरनवाला होता है। आखिर बात क्या है? रहस्य क्या है? जब कांग्रेस टूटी नहीं थी, तब मैंने एक कांग्रेस मंत्री से पूछा था कि यह  क्या बात है कि हर गणतंत्र-दिवस को सूर्य छिपा रहता है? सूर्य की किरणों के  तले हम उत्सव क्यों नहीं मना सकते? उन्होंने कहा-जरा धीरज रखिए। हम कोशिश  में हैं कि सूर्य बाहर आ जाए। पर इतने बड़े सूर्य को बाहर निकालना आसान  नहीं हैं। वक्त लगेगा। हमें सत्ता के कम से कम सौ वर्ष तो दीजिए।

----------


## madhuu

दिए। सूर्य को बाहर निकालने के लिए सौ वर्ष दिए, मगर हर साल उसका छोटा-मोटा  कोना तो निकलता दिखना चाहिए। सूर्य कोई बच्चा तो है नहीं जो अन्तरिक्ष की  कोख में अटका है, जिसे आप आपरेशन करके एक दिन में निकाल देंगे। इधर जब कांग्रेस के दो हिस्से हो गए तब मैंने एक इंडिकेटी कांग्रेस से  पूछा। उसने कहा-’हम हर बार सूर्य को बादलों से बाहर निकालने की कोशिश करते  थे, पर हर बार सिंडीकेट वाले अड़ंगा डाल देते थे। अब हम वादा करते हैं कि  अगले गणतंत्र दिवस पर सूर्य को निकालकर बताएँगे। एक सिण्डीकेटी पास खड़ा सुन रहा था। वह बोल पड़ा- ‘यह लेडी (प्रधानमंत्री)  कम्युनिस्टों के चक्कर में आ गई है। वही उसे उकसा रहे हैं कि सूर्य को  निकालो। उन्हें उम्मीद है कि बादलों के पीछे से उनका प्यारा ‘लाल सूरज’  निकलेगा। हम कहते हैं कि सूर्य को निकालने की क्या जरूरत है? क्या बादलों  को हटाने से काम नहीं चल सकता? मैं संसोपाई भाई से पूछ्ता हूँ। वह कहता है-’सूर्य गैर-कांग्रेसवाद पर अमल  कर रहा है। उसने डाक्टर लोहिया के कहने पर हमारा पार्टी-फार्म दिया था।  काँग्रेसी प्रधानमंत्री को सलामी लेते वह कैसे देख सकता है? किसी  गैर-काँग्रेसी को प्रधानमंत्री बना दो, तो सूर्य क्या ,उसके अच्छे भी निकल  पड़ेंगे। जनसंघी भाई से भी पूछा। उसने कहा-’ सूर्य सेक्युलर होता तो इस सरकार की  परेड में निकल आता। इस सरकार से आशा मत करो कि भगवान अंशुमाली को निकाल  सकेगी। हमारे राज्य में ही सूर्य निकलेगा। साम्यवादी ने मुझसे साफ़ कहा-’ यह सब सी.आई.ए. का षडयंत्र है। सातवें बेड़े  से बादल दिल्ली भेजे जाते हैं।’ स्वतंत्र पार्टी के नेता ने कहा-’ रूस का पिछलग्गू बनने का और क्या नतीजा  होगा? प्रसोपा भाई ने अनमने ढंग से कहा-’ सवाल पेचीदा है। नेशनल कौंसिल की अगली  बैठक में इसका फ़ैसला होगा। तब बताऊँगा।’ राजाजी से मैं मिल न सका। मिलता, तो वह इसके सिवा क्या कहते कि इस राज में  तारे निकलते हैं, यही गनीमत है।’ मैं इंतजार करूँगा, जब भी सूर्य निकले।

----------


## madhuu

स्वतंत्रता-दिवस भी तो भरी बरसात में होता है। अंग्रेज बहुत चालाक हैं। भरी  बरसात में स्वतंत्र करके चले गए। उस कपटी प्रेमी की तरह भागे, जो प्रेमिका  का छाता भी ले जाए। वह बेचारी भीगती बस-स्टैंड जाती है, तो उसे प्रेमी की  नहीं, छाता-चोर की याद सताती है। स्वतंत्रता-दिवस भीगता है और गणतंत्र-दिवस ठिठुरता है। मैं ओवरकोट में हाथ डाले परेड देखता हूँ। प्रधानमंत्री किसी विदेशी मेहमान  के साथ खुली गाड़ी में निकलती हैं। रेडियो टिप्पणीकार कहता है-’घोर  करतल-ध्वनि हो रही है।’ मैं देख रहा हूँ, नहीं हो रही है। हम सब तो कोट में  हाथ डाले बैठे हैं। बाहर निकालने का जी नहीं हो रहा है। हाथ अकड़ जाएँगे।

----------


## madhuu

लेकिन हम नहीं बजा रहे हैं, फिर भी तालियाँ बज रहीं हैं। मैदान में जमीन  पर बैठे वे लोग बजा रहे हैं, जिनके पास हाथ गरमाने के लिए कोट नहीं है।  लगता है, गणतंत्र ठिठुरते हुए हाथों की तालियों पर टिका है। गणतंत्र को  उन्हीं हाथों की ताली मिलतीं हैं, जिनके मालिक के पास हाथ छिपाने के लिए  गर्म कपड़ा नहीं है। पर कुछ लोग कहते हैं-’गरीबी मिटनी चाहिए।’ तभी दूसरे  कहते हैं-’ऐसा कहने वाले प्रजातंत्र के लिए खतरा पैदा कर रहे हैं।’ 
गणतंत्र-समारोह में हर राज्य की झाँकी निकलती है। ये अपने राज्य का  सही प्रतिनिधित्व नहीं करतीं। ‘सत्यमेव जयते’ हमारा मोटो है मगर झाँकियाँ  झूठ बोलती हैं। इनमें विकास-कार्य, जनजीवन इतिहास आदि रहते हैं। असल में हर  राज्य को उस विशिष्ट बात को यहाँ प्रदर्शित करना चाहिए  जिसके कारण पिछले साल वह राज्य मशहूर हुआ। गुजरात की झाँकी में इस साल दंगे  का दृश्य होना चाहिए, जलता हुआ घर और आग में झोंके जाते बच्चे। पिछले साल  मैंने उम्मीद की थी कि आन्ध्र की झाँकी में हरिजन जलते हुए दिखाए जाएँगे।  मगर ऐसा नहीं दिखा। यह कितना बड़ा झूठ है कि कोई राज्य दंगे के कारण  अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय ख्याति पाए, लेकिन झाँकी सजाए लघु उद्योगों की। दंगे से  अच्छा गृह-उद्योग तो इस देश में दूसरा है नहीं। मेरे मध्यप्रदेश ने दो साल  पहले सत्य के नजदीक पहुंचने की कोशिश की थी। झाँकी में अकाल-राहत कार्य  बतलाए गए थे। पर सत्य अधूरा रह गया था। मध्यप्रदेश उस साल राहत कार्यों के  कारण नहीं, राहत-कार्यों में घपले के कारण मशहूर हुआ था। मेरा सुझाव माना  जाता तो मैं झाँकी में झूठे मास्टर रोल भरते दिखाता, चुकारा करनेवाले का  अँगूठा हज़ारों मूर्खों के नाम के आगे लगवाता। नेता, अफसर, ठेकेदारों के  बीच लेन-देन का दृश्य दिखाता। उस झाँकी में वह बात नहीं आई। पिछले साल  स्कूलों के ‘टाट-पट्टी कांड’ से हमारा राज्य मशहूर हुआ। मैं पिछले साल की  झाँकी में यह दृश्य दिखाता- ‘मंत्री, अफसर वगैरह खड़े हैं और टाट-पट्टी खा  रहे हैं।

----------


## madhuu

जो हाल झाँकियों का, वही घोषणाओं का। हर साल घोषणा की जाती है कि  समाजवाद आ रहा है। पर अभी तक नहीं आया। कहां अटक गया? लगभग सभी दल समाजवाद  लाने का दावा कर रहे हैं, लेकिन वह नहीं आ रहा। मैं एक सपना देखता हूँ।  समाजवाद आ गया है और वह बस्ती के बाहर टीले पर खड़ा है। बस्ती के लोग आरती  सजाकर उसका स्वागत करने को तैयार खड़े हैं। पर टीले को घेरे खड़े हैं कई  समाजवादी। उनमें से हरेक लोगों से कहकर आया है कि समाजवाद को हाथ पकड़कर  मैं ही लाऊँगा। समाजवाद टीले से चिल्लाता है-’मुझे बस्ती में ले चलो।’ मगर टीले को घेरे समाजवादी कहते हैं -’पहले यह तय होगा कि कौन तेरा हाथ  पकड़कर ले जाएगा।’ 
समाजवाद की घेराबंदी है। संसोपा-प्रसोपावाले जनतान्त्रिक समाजवादी  हैं, पीपुल्स डेमोक्रेसी और नेशनल डेमोक्रेसीवाले समाजवादी हैं।  क्रान्तिकारी समाजवादी हैं। हरेक समाजवाद का हाथ पकड़कर उसे बस्ती में ले  जाकर लोगों से कहना चाहता है-’ लो, मैं समाजवाद ले आया।’ समाजवाद परेशान है। उधर जनता भी परेशान है। समाजवाद आने को तैयार खड़ा है,  मगर समाजवादियों में आपस में धौल-धप्पा हो रहा है। समाजवाद एक तरफ उतरना  चाहता है कि उस पर पत्थर पड़ने लगते हैं।’खबरदार, उधर से मत जाना!’ एक  समाजवादी उसका एक हाथ पकड़ता है, तो दूसरा हाथ पकड़कर खींचता है। तब बाकी  समाजवादी छीना-झपटी करके हाथ छुड़ा देते हैं। लहू-लुहान समाजवाद टीले पर  खड़ा है।

----------


## madhuu

इस देश में जो जिसके लिए प्रतिबद्ध है, वही उसे नष्ट कर रहा है। लेखकीय  स्वतंत्रता के लिए प्रतिबद्ध लोग ही लेखक की स्वतंत्रता छीन रहे हैं।  सहकारिता के लिए प्रतिबद्ध इस आंदोलन के लोग ही सहकारिता को नष्ट कर रहे  हैं। सहकारिता तो एक स्पिरिट है। सब मिलकर सहकारितापूर्वक खाने लगते हैं और  आंदोलन को नष्ट कर देते हैं। समाजवाद को समाजवादी ही रोके हुए हैं। यों  प्रधानमंत्री ने घोषणा कर दी है कि अब समाजवाद आ ही रहा है।

----------


## madhuu

मैं एक कल्पना कर रहा हूँ। दिल्ली में फरमान जारी हो जाएगा-’समाजवाद सारे देश के दौरे पर निकल रहा  है।उसे सब जगह पहुँचाया जाए। उसके स्वागत और सुरक्षा का पूरा बन्दोबस्त  किया जाए। एक सचिव दूसरे सचिव से कहेगा-’लो, ये एक और वी.आई.पी. आ रहे हैं। अब इनका  इंतज़ाम करो। नाक में दम है।’ कलेक्टरों को हुक्म चला जाएगा। कलेक्टर एस.डी.ओ. को लिखेगा, एस.डी.ओ.  तहसीलदार को। पुलिस-दफ़्तरों में फरमान पहुँचेंगे, समाजवाद की सुरक्षा की तैयारी करो। दफ़्तरों में बड़े बाबू छोटे बाबू से कहेंगे-’काहे हो तिवारी बाबू, एक कोई  समाजवाद वाला कागज आया था न! जरा निकालो!’ तिवारी बाबू कागज निकालकर देंगे। बड़े बाबू फिर से कहेंगे-’अरे वह समाजवाद  तो परसों ही निकल गया। कोई लेने नहीं गया स्टेशन। तिवारी बाबू, तुम कागज  दबाकर रख लेते हो। बड़ी खराब आदत है तुम्हारी।’ तमाम अफसर लोग चीफ़-सेक्रेटरी से कहेंगे-’सर, समाजवाद बाद में नहीं आ सकता?  बात यह है कि हम उसकी सुरक्षा का इंतजाम नहीं कर सकेंगे। पूरा फोर्स दंगे  से निपटने में लगा है।’ मुख्य सचिव दिल्ली लिख देगा-’हम समाजवाद की सुरक्षा का इंतजाम करने में  असमर्थ हैं। उसका आना अभी मुल्तवी किया जाए।’

----------


## madhuu

*जिस शासन-व्यवस्था में समाजवाद के आगमन के कागज दब जायें और जो उसकी  सुरक्षा की व्यवस्था न करे, उसके भरोसे समाजवाद लाना है तो ले आओ। मुझे खास  ऐतराज भी नहीं है। जनता के द्वारा न आकर अगर समाजवाद दफ़्तरों के द्वारा आ  गया तो एक ऐतिहासिक घटना हो जाएगी।*

----------


## madhuu

*लगता है , किसी भी मित्र को यह सूत्र पसन्द नही आ रहा । यदि ऐसा है तो इसे आगे बढाने का क्या फ़ायदा !!!!!!*

----------


## agyani

> *लगता है , किसी भी मित्र को यह सूत्र पसन्द नही आ रहा । यदि ऐसा है तो इसे आगे बढाने का क्या फ़ायदा !!!!!!*


madhuuजी मुझे तो परसाई की रचनाएँ बहुत अच्छी लगती हैँ।और भी बहुत होगे जो चुपचाप पढ कर चले जाते होँगे।जैसे मैँ करता हुँ(था)।उनके व्यंग्य और हास्य से परिपूर्ण लेख  आम जीवन से जुडे हैँ।आपने काफी अच्छा काम किया है। धन्यवाद आपका।

----------


## madhuu

> madhuuजी मुझे तो परसाई की रचनाएँ बहुत अच्छी लगती हैँ।और भी बहुत होगे जो चुपचाप पढ कर चले जाते होँगे।जैसे मैँ करता हुँ(था)।उनके व्यंग्य और हास्य से परिपूर्ण लेख  आम जीवन से जुडे हैँ।आपने काफी अच्छा काम किया है। धन्यवाद आपका।


*धन्यवाद मित्र , 
उत्साह वर्धन का शुक्रिया,
काश आप जैसा बडा दिल सभी दोस्तो का हॊ !!!!* :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## madhuu

*आवारा भीड़ के खतरे (निबंध) / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*एक अंतरंग गोष्ठी सी हो रही थी युवा असंतोष पर। इलाहाबाद के  लक्ष्मीकान्त वर्मा ने बताया-पिछली दीपावली पर एक साड़ी की दुकान पर काँच  के केस में सुंदर साड़ी से सजी एक सुंदर मॉडल खड़ी थी। एक युवक ने एकाएक  पत्थर उठाकर उस पर दे मारा। काँच टूट गया। आसपास के लोगों ने पूछा कि तुमने  ऐसा क्यों किया ? उसने तमतमाए चेहरे से जवाब दिया-हरामजादी बहुत खूबसूरत  है। 
*
*हम 4-5 लेखक चर्चा करते रहे कि लड़के के इस कृत्य का क्या कारण है ?  क्या अर्थ है ? यह कैसी मानसिकता है ? यह मानसिकता क्यों बनी ? बीसवीं सदी  के उत्तरार्द्ध में ये सवाल दुनिया भर में युवाओं के बारे में उठ रहे  हैं-पश्चिम से संपन्न देशों में भी और तीसरी दुनियाँ के गरीब देशों में भी।  अमेरिका से आवारा हिप्पी और ‘हरे राम और हरे कृष्ण’ गाते अपनी व्यवस्था से  असंतुष्ट युवा भारत आते हैं और भारत का युवा लालायित रहता है कि चाहे  चपरासी का नाम मिले, अमेरिका में रहूँ। ‘स्टेट्स’ जाना यानि चौबीस घंटे  गंगा नहाना है। ये अपवाद हैं। भीड़-की-भीड़ उन युवकों की है जो हताश, बेकार  और क्रुद्ध हैं। संपन्न पश्चिम के युवकों के व्यवहार के कारण भिन्न हैं। सवाल है-उस युवक ने सुंदर मॉडल पर पत्थर क्यों फेंका ? हरामजादी बहुत  खूबसूरत है-यह उस गुस्से का कारण क्यों ? वाह, कितनी सुंदर है-ऐसा इस तरह  के युवक क्यों नहीं कहते ? *

----------


## madhuu

*युवक साधारण कुरता पाजामा पहिने था। चेहरा बुझा था जिसकी राख में  चिंगारी निकली थी पत्थर फेंकते वक्त। शिक्षित था। बेकार था। नौकरी के लिए  भटकता रहा था। धंधा कोई नहीं। घर की हालत खराब। घर में अपमान, बाहर  अवहेलना। वह आत्म ग्लानि से क्षुब्ध। घुटन और गुस्सा एक नकारात्क भावना।  सबसे शिकायत। ऐसी मानसिकता में सुंदरता देखकर चिढ़ होती है। खिले फूल बुरे  लगते हैं। किसी के अच्छे घर से घृणा होती है। सुंदर कार पर थूकने का मन  होता है। मीठा गाना सुनकर तकलीफ होती है। अच्छे कपड़े पहिने खुशहाल साथियों  से विरक्ति होती है। जिस भी चीज से, खुशी, सुंदरता, संपन्नता, सफलता,  प्रतिष्ठा का बोध होता है, उस पर गुस्सा आता है। 
*
*बूढ़े-सयाने स्कूल का लड़का अब मिडिल स्कूल में होता है तभी से  शिकायत होने लगती है। वे कहते हैं-ये लड़के कैसे हो गए ? हमारे जमाने में  ऐसा नहीं था। हम पिता, गुरु, समाज के आदरणीयों की बात सिर झुकाकर मानते थे।  अब ये लड़के बहस करते हैं। किसी को नहीं मानते। मैं याद करता हूँ कि जब  मैं छात्र था, तब मुझे पिता की बात गलत तो लगती थी, पर मैं प्रतिवाद नहीं  करता था। गुरु का भी प्रतिवाद नहीं करता था। समाज के नेताओं का भी नहीं।  मगर तब हम छात्रों को जो किशोरावस्था में थे, जानकारी ही क्या थी ? हमारे  कस्बे में कुल दस-बारह अखबार आते थे। रेडियो नहीं। स्वतंत्रता संग्राम का  जमाना था। सब नेता हमारे हीरो थे-स्थानीय भी और जवाहर लाला नेहरू भी। हम  पिता, गुरु, समाज के नेता आदि की कमजोरियाँ नहीं जानते थे। मुझे बाद में  समझ में आया कि मेरे पिता कोयले के भट्टों पर काम करने वाले गोंडों का शोषण  करते थे।  पर अब मेरा ग्यारह साल का नाती पाँचवी कक्षा का छात्र है। वह सवेरे अखबार  पढ़ता है, टेलीवीजन देखता है, रेडियो सुनता है। वह तमाम नेताओं की पोलें  जानता है। देवीलाल और ओमप्रकाश चौटाला की आलोचना करता है। घर में उससे कुछ  ऐसा करने को कहो तो वह प्रतिरोध करता है। मेरी बात भी तो सुनो। दिन भर  पढ़कर आया हूँ। अब फिर कहते ही कि पढ़ने बैठ जाऊँ।*

----------


## madhuu

*थोड़ी देर खेलूँगा तो पढ़ाई भी नहीं होगी। हमारी पुस्तक में लिखा है। वह जानता है घर में बड़े कब-कब झूठ बोलते हैं। 
**ऊँची पढ़ाईवाले विश्वविद्यालय के छात्र सवेरे अखबार पढ़ते हैं, तो तमाम  राजनीति और समाज के नेताओं के भ्रष्टाचार, पतनशीलता के किस्से पढ़ते हैं।  अखबार देश को चलानेवालों और समाज के नियामकों के छल, कपट, प्रपंच, दुराचार  की खबरों से भरे रहते हैं। धर्माचार्यों की चरित्र हीनता उजागर होती है।  यही नेता अपने हर भाषण हर उपदेश में छात्रों से कहते हैं-युवकों, तुम्हें  देश का निर्माण करना है (क्योंकि हमने नाश कर दिया है) तुम्हें चरित्रवान  बनना है (क्योंकि हम तो चरित्रहीन हैं) शिक्षा का उद्देश्य पैसा कमाना नहीं  है, नैतिक चरित्र को ग्रहण करना है-(हमने शिक्षा और अशिक्षा से पैसा कमाना  और अनैतिक होना सीखा) इन नेताओं पर छात्रों-युवकों की आस्था कैसे जमे ?  छात्र अपने प्रोफेसरों के बारे सब जानते हैं। उनका ऊँचा वेतन लेना और  पढ़ाना नहीं। उनकी गुटबंदी, एक-दूसरे की टाँग खींचना, नीच कृत्य, द्वेषवश  छात्रों को फेल करना, पक्षपात, छात्रों का गुटबंदी में उपयोग। छात्रों से  कुछ नहीं छिपा रहता अब। वे घरेलू मामले जानते हैं। ऐसे गुरुओं पर छात्र  कैसे आस्था जमाएँ। ये गुरु कहते हैं छात्रों को क्रांति करना है। वे  क्रांति करने लगे, तो पहले अपने गुरुओं को साफ करेंगे। अधिकतर छात्र अपने  गुरु से नफरत करते हैं।        *

----------


## madhuu

*बड़े लड़के अपने पिता को भी जानते हैं। वे देखते हैं कि पिता का वेतन तो  सात हजार है, पर घर का ठाठ आठ हजार रुपयों का है। मेरा बाप घूस खाता है।  मुझे ईमानदारी के उपदेश देता है। हमारे समय के लड़के-लड़कियों के लिए सूचना  और जानकारी के इतने माध्यम खुले हैं, कि वे सब क्षेत्रों में अपने बड़ों  के बारे में सबकुछ जानते हैं। इसलिए युवाओं से ही नहीं बच्चों तक से पहले  की तरह की अंध भक्ति और अंध आज्ञाकारिता की आशा नहीं की जा सकती। हमारे  यहाँ ज्ञानी ने बहुत पहले कहा था- प्राप्तेषु षोडसे वर्षे पुत्र मित्र समाचरेत। उनसे बात की जा सकती है, उन्हें समझाया जा सकता है। कल परसों मेरा बारह साल  का नाती बाहर खेल रहा था। उसकी परीक्षा हो चुकी है और एक लंबी छुट्टी है।  उससे घर आने के लिए उसके चाचा ने दो-तीन बार कहा। डाँटा। वह आ गया और रोते  हुए चिल्लाया हम क्या करें ? ऐसी तैसी सरकार की जिसने छुट्टी कर दी। छुट्टी  काटना उसकी समस्या है। वह कुछ तो करेगा ही। दबाओगे तो विद्रोह कर देगा। जब  बच्चे का यह हाल है तो किशोरों और तरुणों की प्रतिक्रियाएँ क्या होंगी। 
*
*युवक-युवतियों के सामने आस्था का संकट है। सब बड़े उनके सामने नंगे  हैं। आदर्शों, सिद्धांतों, नैतिकताओं की धज्जियाँ उड़ते वे देखते हैं। वे  धूर्तता, अनैतिकता, बेईमानी, नीचता को अपने सामने सफल एवं सार्थक होते  देखते हैं। मूल्यों का संकट भी उनके सामने है। सब तरफ मूल्यहीनता उन्हें  दिखती है। बाजार से लेकर धर्मस्थल तक। वे किस पर आस्था जमाएँ और किस के पद  चिन्हों पर चलें ? किन मूल्यों को मानें ?*

----------


## madhuu

*यूरोप में दूसरे महायुद्ध के दौरान जो पीढ़ी पैदा हुई उसे ‘लास्ट जनरेशन’  (खोई हुई पीढ़ी) का कहा जाता है। युद्ध के दौरान अभाव, भुखमरी, शिक्षा  चिकित्सा की ठीक व्यवस्था नहीं। युद्ध में सब बड़े लगे हैं, तो बच्चों की  परवाह करने वाले नहीं। बच्चों के बाप और बड़े भाई युद्ध में मारे गए। घर  का, संपत्ति का, रोजगार का नाश हुआ। जीवन मूल्यों का नाश हुआ। ऐसे में बिना  उचित शिक्षा, संस्कार, भोजन कपड़े के विनाश और मूल्यहीनता के बीज जो पीढ़ी  बनकर जवान हुई, तो खोई हुई पीढ़ी इसके पास निराशा, अंधकार, असुरक्षा,  अभाव, मूल्यहीनता के सिवाय कुछ नहीं था। विश्वास टूट गए थे। यह पीढ़ी  निराश, विध्वंसवादी, अराजक, उपद्रवी, नकारवादी हुई। अंग्रेज लेखक जार्ज  ओसबर्न ने इस क्रुद्ध पीढ़ी पर नाटक लिखा था जो बहुत पढ़ा गया और उस पर  फिल्म भी बनी। नाटक का नाम ‘लुक बैक इन एंगर’। मगर यह सिलसिला यूरोप के फिर  से व्यवस्थित और संपन्न होने पर भी चलता रहा। कुछ युवक समाज के ‘ड्राप  आउट’ हुए। ‘वीट जनरेशन’ हुई। औद्योगीकरण के बाद यूरोप में काफी प्रतिशत  बेकारी है। ब्रिटेन में अठारह प्रतिशत बेकारी है। अमेरिका ने युद्ध नहीं  भोगा। मगर व्यवस्था से असंतोष वहाँ पैदा हो हुआ। अमेरिका में भी लगभग बीस  प्रतिशत बेकारी है। वहाँ एक ओर बेकारी से पीड़ित युवक है, तो दूसरी ओर  अतिशय संपन्नता से पीड़ित युवक भी। जैसे यूरोप में वैसे ही अमेरिकी युवकों,  युवतियों का असंतोष, विद्रोह, नशेबाजी, यौन स्वच्छंदता और विध्वंसवादिता  में प्रगट हुआ। जहाँ तक नशीली वस्तुओं के सेवन के सवाल है, यह पश्चिम में  तो है ही, भारत में भी खूब है। दिल्ली विश्वविद्यालय के पर्यवेक्षण के  अनुसार दो साल पहले सत्तावन फीसदी छात्र और पैंतीस फीसदी छात्र नशे के आदी  बन गए। दिल्ली तो महानगर है। छोटे शहरों में, कस्बों में नशे आ गए हैं।  किसी-किसी पान की दुकान में नशा हर जगह मिल जाता है। ‘स्मैक’ और ‘पॉट’ टॉफी  की तरह उपलब्ध हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*छात्रों-युवकों को क्रांति की, सामाजिक परिवर्तन की शक्ति मानते हैं। सही  मानते हैं। अगर छात्रों युवकों में विचार हो, दिशा हो संगठन हो और  साकारात्मक उत्साह हो। वे अपने से ऊपर की पीढ़ी की बुराईयों को समझें तो  उन्हीं बुराईयों के उत्तराधिकारी न बने, उनमें अपनी ओर से दूसरी बुराईयाँ  मिलाकर पतन की परंपरा को आगे न बढ़ाएँ। सिर्फ आक्रोश तो आत्म क्षय करता है।  एक हर्बर्ट मार्क्यूस चिंतक हो गए हैं, जो सदी के छठवें दशक में बहुत  लोकप्रिय हो गए थे। वे ‘स्टूडेंट पावर’ में विश्वास करते थे। मानते हैं कि  छात्र क्रांति कर सकते हैं। वैसे सही बात यह है कि अकेले छात्र क्रांति  नहीं कर सकते। उन्हें समाज के दूसरे वर्गों को शिक्षित करके चेतनाशील बनाकर  संघर्ष में साथ लाना होगा। लक्ष्य निर्धारित करना होगा। आखिर क्या बदलना  है यह तो तय हो। अमेरिका में हर्बर्ट मार्क्यूस से प्रेरणा पाकर छात्रों ने  नाटक ही किए। हो ची मिन्ह और चे गुएवारा के बड़े-बड़े चित्र लेकर जुलूस  निकालना और भद्दी ,भौंड़ी, अश्लील हरकतें करना। अमेरिकी विश्विद्यालय की  पत्रिकाओं में बेहद फूहड़ अश्लील चित्र और लेख कहानी। फ्रांस के छात्र अधिक  गंभीर शिक्षित थे। राष्ट्रपति द गाल के समय छात्रों ने सोरोबोन  विश्वविद्यायल में आंदोलन किया। लेखक ज्यां पाल सार्त्र ने उनका समर्थन  किया। उनका नेता कोहने बेंडी प्रबुद्ध और गंभीर युवक था। उनके लिए राजनैतिक  क्रांति करना संभव नहीं था। फ्रांस के श्रमिक संगठनों ने उनका साथ नहीं  दिया। पर उनकी माँगें ठोस थी जैसे शिक्षा पद्धति में आमूल परिवर्तन। अपने  यहाँ जैसी नकल करने की छूट की क्रांतिकारी मांग उनकी नहीं थी। पाकिस्तान  में भी एक छात्र नेता तारिक अली ने क्रांति की धूम मचाई। फिर वह लंदन चला  गया।*

----------


## madhuu

*युवकों का यह तर्क सही नहीं है कि जब सभी पतित हैं, तो हम क्यों नहीं  हों। सब दलदल में फँसे हैं, तो जो नए लोग हैं, उन्हें उन लोगों को वहाँ से  निकालना चाहिए। यह नहीं कि वे भी उसी दलदल में फँस जाएँ। दुनिया में जो  क्रांतियाँ हुई हैं, सामाजिक परिवर्तन हुए हैं, उनमें युवकों की बड़ी  भूमिका रही है। मगर जो पीढ़ी ऊपर की पीढ़ी की पतनशीलता अपना ले क्योंकि वह  सुविधा की है और उसमें सुख है तो वह पीढ़ी कोई परिवर्तन नहीं कर सकती। ऐसे  युवक हैं, जो क्रांतिकारिता का नाटक बहुत करते हैं, पर दहेज भरपूर ले लेते  हैं। कारण बताते हैं-मैं तो दहेज को ठोकर मारता हूँ। पर पिताजी के सामने  झुकना पड़ा। यदि युवकों के पास दिशा हो, संकल्पशीलता हो, संगठित संघर्ष हो  तो वह परिवर्तन ला सकते हैं। पर मैं देख रहा हूं एक नई पीढ़ी अपने से ऊपर की पीढ़ी से अधिक जड़ और  दकियानूसी हो गई है। यह शायद हताशा से उत्पन्न भाग्यवाद के कारण हुआ है।  अपने पिता से तत्ववादी, बुनियाद परस्त (फंडामेंटलिस्ट) लड़का है। 
*
*दिशाहीन, बेकार, हताश, नकारवादी, विध्वंसवादी बेकार युवकों की यह  भीड़ खतरनाक होती है। इसका प्रयोग महत्वाकांक्षी खतरनाक विचारधारावाले  व्यक्ति और समूह कर सकते हैं। इस भीड़ का उपयोग नेपोलियन, हिटलर और  मुसोलिनी ने किया था। यह भीड़ धार्मिक उन्मादियों के पीछे चलने लगती है। यह  भीड़ किसी भी ऐसे संगठन के साथ हो सकती है जो उनमें उन्माद और तनाव पैदा  कर दे। फिर इस भीड़ से विध्वंसक काम कराए जा सकते हैं। यह भीड़ फासिस्टों  का हथियार बन सकती है। हमारे देश में यह भीड़ ब़ढ़ रही है। इसका उपयोग भी  हो रहा है। आगे इस भीड़ का उपयोग सारे राष्ट्रीय और मानव मूल्यों के विनाश  के लिए, लोकतंत्र के नाश के लिए करवाया जा सकता है। जून 1991*

----------


## agyani

madhu जी काफी अच्छा संकलन है।इन्सान को कुछ सोचने पर मजबुर करता है।

----------


## madhuu

[QUOTE=ak14709;1632055]madhu जी काफी अच्छा संकलन है।इन्सान को कुछ सोचने पर मजबुर करता है।[/QUOT
धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## madhuu

*आध्यात्मिक पागलों का मिशन / हरिशंकर परसाई
*

----------


## madhuu

*भारत के सामने अब एक बड़ा सवाल है – अमेरिका को अब क्या भेजे?  कामशास्त्र वे पढ़ चुके, योगी भी देख चुके। संत देख चुके। साधु देख चुके।  गाँजा और चरस वहाँ के लड़के पी चुके। भारतीय कोबरा देख लिया। गिर का सिंह  देख लिया। जनपथ पर 'प्राचीन' मूर्तियाँ भी ख़रीद लीं। अध्यात्म का आयात भी  अमेरिका काफ़ी कर चुका और बदले में गेहूँ भी दे रहा है। हरे कृष्ण, हरे राम  भी बहुत हो गया। 
*
*महेश योगी, बाल योगेश्वर, बाल भोगेश्वर आदि के बाद अब क्या हो? मैं  देश–भक्त आदमी हूँ। मगर मैं अमेरिकी पीढ़ी को भी जानता हूँ। मैं जानता हूँ,  वह 'बोर' समाज का आदमी हैं – याने बड़ा बोर आदमी। शेयर अपने आप डॉलर दे  जाते हैं। घर में टेलीविजन है, दारू की बोतलें हैं। शाम को वह दस–पंद्रह  आदमियों से 'हाउ डु यू डू' कर लेता है। पर इससे बोरियत नहीं मिटती। हनोई पर  कितनी भी बम–वर्षा अमेरिका करे, उत्तेजना नहीं होती। कुछ चाहिए उसे। उसे  भारत से ही चाहिए।* 
*मुझे चिंता जितनी बड़ी अमेरिका की है उतनी ही भारतीय भाइयों की। इन्हें भी कुछ चाहिए।*

----------


## madhuu

*अब हम भारतीय भाई वहाँ डॉलर और यहाँ रुपयों के लिए क्या ले जाएँ?  रविशंकर से वे बोर हो चुके। योगी, संत वग़ैरह भी काफ़ी हो चुके। अब उन्हें  कुछ नया चाहिए – बोरियत ख़त्म करने और उत्तेजना के लिए। डॉलर देने को वे  तैयार हैं। 
*
*मेरा विनम्र सुझाव है कि इस बार हम भारत से 'डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक मिशन'  ले जाएँ। ऐसा मिशन आज तक नहीं गया। यह नायाब चीज़ होगी – भारत से 'डिवाइन  ल्यूनेटिक मिशन' याने आध्यात्मिक पागलों का मिशन।* 
*मैं जानता हूँ। आम अमेरिकी कहेगा – वी हेव सीन वन। हिज़ नेम इज  कृष्ण मेनन। (हमने एक पागल देखा है। उसका नाम कृष्ण मेनन है।) तब हमारे  एजेंट कहेंगे – वह ' डिवाइन' (आध्यात्मिक) नहीं था। और पागल भी नहीं था। इस  वक्त सच्चे आध्यात्मिक पागल भारत से आ रहे हैं।* 
*मैं जानता हूँ, आध्यात्मिक मिशनें 'स्मगलिंग' करती रहती हैं। पर  भारत सरकार और आम भारतीयों को यह नहीं मालूम कि लोगों को 'स्वर्ग' में भी  स्मगल किया जाता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*यह अध्यात्म के डिपार्टमेंट से होता है। जिस महान देश भारत में गुजरात  के एक गाँव में एक आदमी ने पवित्र जल बाँटकर गाँव उजाड़ दिया, वह क्या  अमेरिकी को स्वर्ग में 'स्मगल' नहीं कर सकता? 
*
*तस्करी सामान की भी होती है – और आध्यात्मिक तस्करी भी होती है। कोई  आदमी दाढ़ी बढ़ाकर एक चेले को लेकर अमेरिका जाए और कहे, "मेरी उम्र एक  हज़ार साल है। मैं हज़ार सालों से हिमालय में तपस्या कर रहा था। ईश्वर से  मेरी तीन बार बातचीत हो चुकी है।" विश्वासी पर साथ ही शंकालु अमेरिकी चेले  से पूछेगा – क्या तुम्हारे गुरु सच बोलते हैं? क्या इनकी उम्र सचमुच हज़ार  साल है? तब चेला कहेगा, "मैं निश्चित नहीं कह सकता, क्योंकि मैं तो इनके  साथ सिर्फ़ पाँच सौ सालों से हूँ।"*

----------


## madhuu

*याने चेले पाँच सौ साल के वैसे ही हो गए और अपनी अलग कंपनी खोल सकते  हैं। तो मैं भी सोचता हूँ कि सब भारतीय माल तो अमेरिका जा चुका –  कामशास्त्र, अध्यात्म, योगी, साधु वगैरह। 
*
*अब एक ही चीज़ हम अमेरिका भेज सकते हैं – वह है भारतीय आध्यात्मिक  पागल – इंडियन डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक। इसलिए मेरा सुझाव है कि 'इंडियन डिवाइन  ल्यूनेटिक मिशन' की स्थापना जल्दी ही होनी चाहिए। यों मेरे से बड़े–बड़े  लोग इस देश में हैं। पर मैं भी भारत की सेवा के लिए और बड़े अमेरिकी भाई की  बोरियत कम करने के लिए कुछ सेवा करना चाहता हूँ। यों मैं जानता हूँ कि  हज़ारों सालों से 'हरे राम हरे कृष्ण' का जप करने के बाद भी शक्कर सहकारी  दूकान से न मिलकर ब्लैक से मिलती है – तो कुछ दिन इन अमरीकियों को  राम–कृष्ण का भजन करने से क्या मिल जाएगा? फिर भी संपन्न और पतनशील समाज के  आदमी के अपने शांति और राहत के तरीके होते हैं – और अगर वे भारत से मिलते  हैं, तो भारत का गौरव ही बढ़ता है। यों बरट्रेंड रसेल ने कहा है – अमेरिकी  समाज वह समाज है जो बर्बरता से एकदम पतन पर पहुँच गया है – वह सभ्यता की  स्टेज से गुज़रा ही नहीं। एक स्टेप गोल कर गया। मुझे रसेल से भी क्या मतलब?  मैं तो नया अंतर्राष्ट्रीय धंधा चालू करना चाहता हूँ – 'डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक  मिशन'। दुनिया के पगले शुद्ध पगले होते हैं – भारत के पगले आध्यात्मिक होते  हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैं 'डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक मिशन' बनाना चाहता हूँ। इसके सदस्य वही लोग हो  सकते हैं, जो पागलख़ाने में न रहे हों। हमें पागलख़ाने के बाहर के पागल  चाहिए याने वे जो सही पागल का अभिनय कर सकें। योगी का अभिनय करना आसान है।  ईश्वर का अभिनय करना भी आसान है। मगर पागल का अभिनय करना बड़ा ही कठिन है।  मैं योग्य लोगों की तलाश में हूँ। दो–एक प्रोफ़ेसर मित्र मेरी नज़र में हैं  जिनसे मैं मिशन में शामिल होने की अपील कर रहा हूँ। 
*
*मिशन बनेगा और ज़रूर बनेगा। अमेरिका में हमारी एजेंसी प्रचार करेगी –  सी रीयल इण्डियन डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक्स (सच्चे भारतीय आध्यात्मिक पागलों को  देखो।) हम लोगों के न्यूयार्क हवाई अड्डे पर उतरने की ख़बर अख़बारों में  छपेगी। टेलीविजन तैयार रहेगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*मिसेज़ राबर्ट, मिसेज सिंपसन से पूछेगी, "तुमने क्या सच्चा आध्यात्मिक  भारतीय पागल देखा है?" मिसेज सिंपसन कहेगी, "नो, इज़ देअर वन इन दिस कंट्री, 'अंडर गाड'?" मिसेज राबर्ट कहेगी, "हाँ, कल ही भारतीय आध्यात्मिक पागलों का एक मिशन  न्यूयार्क आ रहा है। चलो हम लोग देखेंगे : इट विल बी ए रीअल स्पिरिचुअल  एक्सपीरियंस। (वह एक विरल आध्यात्मिक अनुभव होगा।)" 
*
*न्यूयार्क हवाई अड्डे पर हमारे भारतीय पागल आध्यात्मिक मिशन के  दर्शन के लिए हज़ारों स्त्री–पुरुष होंगे – उन्हें जीवन की रोज़ ही बोरियत  से राहत मिलेगी। हमारा स्वागत होगा। मालाएँ पहनाई जाएँगी। हमारे ठहराने का  बढ़िया इंतज़ाम होगा।* 
*और तब हम लोग पागल अध्यात्म का प्रोग्राम देंगे। हर ग़ैरपागल पहले  से शिक्षित होगा कि वह सच्चे पागल की तरह कैसे नाटक करे। प्रवेश–फीस 50  डॉलर होगी और हज़ारों अमेरिकी हज़ारों डॉलर खर्च करके 'इंडियन डिवाइन  ल्यूनेटिक्स' के दर्शन करने आएँगे।*

----------


## madhuu

*मारा धंधा खूब चलेगा। मैं मिशन का अध्यक्ष होने के नाते भाषण दूँगा, "वी  आर रीअल इंडियन डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक्स। अवर ऋषीज एंड मुनीज थाउज़ेंड ईअर्स  एगो सेड दैट दि वे टु रीअल इंटरनल पीस एंड साल्वेजन लाइज थ्रू ल्यूनेसी।"  (हम लोग भारतीय आध्यात्मिक पागल हैं। हमारे ऋषि–मुनियों ने हज़ारों साल  पहले कहा था कि आंतरिक शांति और मुक्ति पागलपन से आती है।)* *इसके बाद मेरे साथी तरह–तरह के पागलपन के करतब करेंगे और डॉलर बरसेंगे।* 
*जिन लोगों को इस मिशन में शामिल होना है, वे मुझसे संपर्क करें।  शर्त यह है कि वे वास्तविक पागल नहीं होने चाहिए। वास्तविक पागलों को इस  मिशन में शामिल नहीं किया जाएगा – जैसे सच्चे साधुओं को साधुओं की ज़मात  में शामिल नहीं किया जाता।*

----------


## madhuu

*अमेरिका से लौटने पर, दिल्ली में रामलीला ग्राउंड या लाल क़िले के मैदान  में हमारा शानदार स्वागत होगा। मैं कोशिश करूँगा कि प्रधानमंत्री इसका  उद्*घाटन करें। 
*
*वे समय न निकाल सकीं तो कई राजनैतिक वनवास में तपस्या करते नेता हमें मिल जाएँगे। दिल्ली के 'स्मगलर' हमारा पूरा साथ देंगे। कस्टम और एनफोर्स महकमे से भी हमारी बातचीत चल रही है। आशा है वे भी अध्यात्म में सहयोग देंगे।* 
*स्वागत समारोह में कहा जाएगा, "यह भारतीय अध्यात्म की एक और विजय  है, जब हमारे आध्यात्मिक पगले विश्व को शांति और मोक्ष का संदेश देकर आ रहे  हैं। आशा है आध्यात्मिक पागलपन की यह परंपरा देश में हमेशा विकसित होती  रहेगी।"* 
*'डिवाइन ल्यूनेटिक मिशन' को ज़रूर अमेरिका जाना चाहिए। जब हमारे और  उनके राजनैतिक संबंध सुधर रहे हैं तो पागलों का मिशन जाना बहुत ज़रूरी है।*

----------


## madhuu

*बारात की वापसी / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*बारात में जाना कई कारण से टालता हूँ । मंगल कार्यों में हम जैसी चढ़ी उम्र  के कुँवारों का जाना अपशकुन है। महेश बाबू का कहना है, हमें मंगल कार्यों  से विधवाओं की तरह ही दूर रहना चाहिये। किसी का अमंगल अपने कारण क्यों हो !  उन्हें पछतावा है कि तीन साल पहले जिनकी शादी में वह गये थे, उनकी तलाक की  स्थिति पैदा हो गयी है। उनका यह शोध है कि महाभारत का युद्ध न होता, अगर  भीष्म की शादी हो गयी होती। और अगर कृष्णमेनन की शादी हो गयी होती, तो चीन  हमला न करता।

सारे युद्ध प्रौढ़ कुंवारों के अहं की तुष्टि के लिए होते हैं। 1948 में  तेलंगाना में किसानों का सशस्त्र विद्रोह देश के वरिष्ठ कुंवारे विनोवस  भावे के अहं की तुष्टि के लिए हुआ था। उनका अहं भूदान के रूप में तुष्ट  हुआ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*अपने पुत्र की सफल बारात से प्रसन्न मायराम के मन में उस दिन नागपुर में  बड़ा मौलिक विचार जागा था। कहने लगे, " बस, अब तुमलोगों की बारात में जाने  की इच्छा है। " हम लोगों ने कहा - ' अब किशोरों जैसी बारात तो होगी नही। अब  तो ऐसी बारात ऐसी होगी- किसी को भगा कर लाने के कारण हथकड़ी पहने हम होंगे  और पीछे चलोगे तुम जमानत देने वाले। ऐसी बारात होगी। चाहो तो बैण्ड भी  बजवा सकते हो।"

.........

विवाह का दृश्य बड़ा दारुण होता है। विदा के वक्त औरतों के साथ मिलकर  रोने   को जी करता है। लड़की के बिछुड़ने के कारण नहीं,  उसके बाप की हालत देखकर  लगता है, इस देश की आधी ताकत  लड़कियों की शादी करने मे जा रही है। पाव  ताकत छिपाने मे जा रही है - शराब पीकर छिपाने में, प्रेम करके छिपाने में,  घूस लेकर छिपाने में ... बची पाव ताकत से देश का निर्माण हो रहा है, - तो  जितना हो रहा है, बहुत हो रहा है। आखिर एक चौथाई ताकत से कितना होगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*यह बात मैंने उस दिन एक विश्वविद्यालय के छात्रसंघ के वार्षिकोत्सव में कही  थी। कहा था, “तुम लोग क्रांतिकारी तरुण-तरुणियां बनते हो। तुम इस देश की  आधी ताकत को बचा सकते हो। ऐसा करो जितनी लड़कियां विश्वविद्यालय में हैं,  उनसे विवाह कर डालो। अपने बाप को मत बताना। वह दहेज मांगने लगेगा। इसके बाद  जितने लड़के बचें, वे एक-दूसरे की बहन से शादी कर लें। ऐसा बुनियादी  क्रांतिकारी काम कर डालो और फिर जिस सिगड़ी को जमीन पर रखकर तुम्हारी मां  रोटी बनाती है, उसे टेबिल पर रख दो, जिससे तुम्हारी पत्नी सीधी खड़ी होकर  रोटी बना सके। बीस-बाईस सालों में सिगड़ी ऊपर नहीं रखी जा सकी और न झाडू  में चार फुट का डंडा बांधा जा सका। अब तक तुम लोगों ने क्या खाक क्रांति की  है।”

छात्र थोड़े चौंके। कुछ ही-ही करते भी पाये गये। मगर कुछ नहीं।

एक तरुण के साथ सालों मेहनत करके मैंने उसके खयालात संवारे थे। वह शादी के  मंडप में बैठा तो ससुर से बच्चे की तरह मचलकर बोला, “बाबूजी, हम तो वेस्पा  लेंगे, वेस्पा के बिना कौर नहीं उठायेंगे।” लड़की के बाप का चेहरा फक। जी  हुआ, जूता उतारकर पांच इस लड़के को मारूं और पच्चीस खुद अपने को। समस्या  यों सुलझी कि लड़की के बाप ने साल भर में वेस्पा देने का वादा किया, नेग के  लिए बाजार से वेस्पा का खिलौना मंगाकर थाली में रखा, फिर सबा रुपया रखा और  दामाद को भेंट किया। सबा रुपया तो मरते वक्त गोदान के निमित्त दिया जाता  है न। हां, मेरे उस तरुण दोस्त की प्रगतिशीलता का गोदान हो रहा था।*

----------


## madhuu

*बारात यात्रा से मैं बहुत घबराता हूँ , खासकर लौटते वक्त जब बाराती बेकार  बोझ हो जाता है । अगर जी भर दहेज न मिले, तो वर का बाप बरातियों को दुश्मन  समझता है। मैं सावधानी बरतता हूँ कि बारात की विदा के पहले ही कुछ बहाना  करके किराया लेकर लौट पड़ता हूँ।

एक बारात की  वापसी मुझे याद है।

हम पांच मित्रों ने तय किया कि शाम ४ बजे की बस से वापस चलें। पन्ना से इसी  कम्पनी की बस सतना के लिये घण्टे-भर बाद मिलती है, जो जबलपुर की ट्रेन  मिला देती है। सुबह घर पहुंच जायेंगे। हममें से दो को सुबह काम पर हाज़िर  होना था, इसलिये वापसी का यही रास्ता अपनाना ज़रूरी था। लोगों ने सलाह दी  कि समझदार आदमी इस शाम वाली बस से सफ़र नहीं करते। क्या रास्ते में डाकू  मिलते हैं? नहीं बस डाकिन है।*

----------


## madhuu

*बस को देखा तो श्रद्धा उभर पड़ी। खूब वयोवृद्ध थी। सदीयों के अनुभव के  निशान लिये हुए थी। लोग इसलिए सफ़र नहीं करना चाहते कि वृद्धावस्था में इसे  कष्ट होगा। यह बस पूजा के योग्य थी। उस पर सवार कैसे हुआ जा सकता है!

बस-कम्पनी के एक हिस्सेदार भी उसी बस से जा रहे थे। हमनें उनसे पूछा-यह बस  चलती है? वह बोले-चलती क्यों नहीं है जी! अभी चलेगी। हमनें कहा-वही तो हम  देखना चाहते हैं। अपने-आप चलती है यह? उन्होंने कहा-हां जी और कैसे चलेगी?

गज़ब हो गया। ऐसी बस अपने-आप चलती है!

हम आगा-पीछा करने लगे। पर डाक्टर मित्र ने कहा-डरो मत, चलो! बस अनुभवी है।  नई-नवेली बसों से ज़्यादा विशवनीय है। हमें बेटों की तरह प्यार से गोद में  लेकर चलेगी। हम बैठ गये। जो छोड़ने आए थे, वे इस तरह देख रहे थे, जैसे  अंतिम विदा दे रहे हैं। उनकी आखें कह रही थी - आना-जाना तो लगा ही रहता है।  आया है सो जायेगा - राजा, रंक, फ़कीर। आदमी को कूच करने के लिए एक निमित्त  चाहिए।*

----------


## madhuu

*इंजन सचमुच स्टार्ट हो गया। ऐसा लगा, जैसे सारी बस ही इंजन है और हम इंजन  के भीतर बैठे हैं। कांच बहुत कम बचे थे। जो बचे थे, उनसे हमें बचना था। हम  फौरन खिड़की से दूर सरक गये। इंजन चल रहा था। हमें लग रहा था हमारी सीट के  नीचे इंजन है।

बस सचमुच चल पड़ी और हमें लगा कि गांधीजी के असहयोग और सविनय अवज्ञा  आंदलनों के वक्त अवश्य जवान रही होगी। उसे ट्रेनिंग मिल चुकी थी। हर हिस्सा  दुसरे से असहयोग कर रहा था। पूरी बस सविनय अवज्ञा आंदोलन के दौर से गुज़र  रही थी। सीट का बॉडी से असहयोग चल रहा था। कभी लगता, सीट बॉडी को छोड़ कर  आगे निकल गयी। कभी लगता कि सीट को छोड़ कर बॉडी आगे भागे जा रही है। आठ-दस  मील चलने पर सारे भेद-भाव मिट गए। यह समझ में नहीं आता था कि सीट पर हम  बैठे हैं या सीट हमपर बैठी है।*

----------


## madhuu

*एकाएक बस रूक गयी। मालूम हुआ कि पेट्रोल की टंकी में छेद हो गया है।  ड्राइवर ने बाल्टी में पेट्रोल निकाल कर उसे बगल में रखा और नली डालकर इंजन  में भेजने लगा। अब मैं उम्मीद कर रहा था कि थोड़ी देर बाद बस कम्पनी के  हिस्सेदार इंजन को निकालकर गोद में रख लेंगे और उसे नली से पेट्रोल  पिलाएंगे, जैसे मां बच्चे के मुंह में दूध की शीशी लगाती है।

बस की रफ्तार अब पन्द्रह-बीस मील हो गयी थी। मुझे उसके किसी हिस्से पर  भरोसा नहीं था। ब्रेक फेल हो सकता है, स्टीयरींग टूट सकता है। प्रकृति के  दृश्य बहुत लुभावने थे। दोनों तरफ हरे-हरे पेड़ थे, जिन पर पंछी बैठे थे।  मैं हर पेड़ को अपना दुश्मन समझ रहा था। जो भी पेड़ आता, डर लगता कि इससे  बस टकराएगी। वह निकल जाता तो दूसरे पेड़ का इन्तज़ार करता। झील दिखती तो  सोचता कि इसमें बस गोता लगा जाएगी।

एकाएक फिर बस रूकी। ड्राइवर ने तरह-तरह की तरकीबें कीं, पर वह चली नहीं।  सविनय अवज्ञा आन्दोलन शुरू हो गया था। कम्पनी के हिस्सेदार कह रहे थे - बस  तो फर्स्ट क्लास है जी! ये तो इत्तफाक की बात है। क्षीण चांदनी में वृक्षों  की छाया के नीचे वह बस बड़ी दयनीय लग रही थी। लगता, जैसे कोई वृद्धा थककर  बैठ गयी हो। हमें ग्लानी हो रही थी कि इस बेचारी पर लदकर हम चले आ रहे हैं।  अगर इसका प्राणांत हो गया तो इस बियाबान में हमें इसकी अन्त्येष्टी  करनी  पड़ेगी।

हिस्सेदार साहब ने इंजन खोला और कुछ सुधारा। बस आगे चली। उसकी चाल और कम हो गयी थी।*

----------


## madhuu

*धीरे-धीरे वृद्धा की आखों की ज्योति  जाने लगी। चांदनी में रास्ता टटोलकर  वह रेंग रही थी। आगे या पीछे से कोई गाड़ी आती दिखती तो वह एकदम किनारे  खड़ी हो जाती और कहती - निकल जाओ बेटी! अपनी तो वह उम्र ही नहीं रही।

एक पुलिया के उपर पहुंचे ही थे कि एक टायर फिस्स करके बैठ गया। बस बहुत  ज़ोर से हिलकर थम गयी। अगर स्पीड में होती तो उछल कर नाले में गिर जाती।  मैंने उस कम्पनी के हिस्सेदार की तरफ श्रद्धा भाव से देखा। वह टायरों क हाल  जानते हैं, फिर भी जान हथेली पर ले कर इसी बस से सफर करते हैं। उत्सर्ग की  ऐसी भावना दुर्लभ है। सोचा, इस आदमी के साहस और बलिदान-भावना का सही उपयोग  नहीं हो रहा है। इसे तो किसी क्रांतिकारी आंदोलन का नेता होना चाहिए। अगर  बस नाले में गिर पड़ती और हम सब मर जाते, तो देवता बांहें पसारे उसका  इन्तज़ार करते। कहते - वह महान आदमी आ रहा है जिसने एक टायर के लिए प्राण  दे दिए। मर गया, पर टायर नहीं बदला।

दूसरा घिसा टायर लगाकर बस फिर चली। अब हमने वक्त पर पन्ना पहुंचने की  उम्मीद छोड़ दी थी। पन्ना कभी भी पहुंचने की उम्मीद छोड़ दी थी - पन्ना,  क्या, कहीं भी, कभी भी पहुंचने की उम्मीद छोड़ दी थी। लगता था, ज़िन्दगी  इसी बस में गुज़ारनी है और इससे सीधे उस लोक की ओर प्रयाण कर जाना है। इस  पृथ्वी पर उसकी कोई मंज़िल नहीं है। हमारी बेताबी, तनाव खत्म हो गये। हम  बड़े इत्मीनान से घर की तरह बैठ गये। चिन्ता जाती रही। हंसी मज़ाक चालू हो  गया।*

----------


## madhuu

*ठण्ड बढ़ रही थी । खिड़कियाँ खुली ही थीं। डाक्टर ने कहा - '  गलती हो गयी।  'कुछ' पीने को ले आता तो ठीक रहता । '  एक गाँव पर बस रुकी तो डाक्टर फौरन  उतरा । ड्राइवर से बोला - 'जरा रोकना ! नारियल ले  आऊँ । आगे मढ़िया पर  फोड़ना है ।  डाक्टर झोपड़ियों के पीछे गया और देशी शराब की बोतल ले आया ।  छागलों मे भर कर हम लोगों ने पीना शुरु किया ।

इसके बाद किसी कष्ट  का अनुभव नहीं हुआ।  पन्ना से पहले ही सारे मुसाफिर  उतर चुके थे । बस कम्पनी के हिस्सेदार शहर के  बाहर ही अपने घर पर उतर गये।  बस शहर मे अपने ठिकाने पर रुकी। कम्पनी के दो मालिक रजाइयों मे दुबके बैठे  थे। रात का एक बजा था। हम पाँचों उतरे। मैं सड़क के किनारे खड़ा रहा।  डाक्टर भी मेरे पास खड़ा हो कर बोतल से अंतिम घूँट लेने लगा। बाकि तीन  मित्र बस-मालिकों पर झपटे। उनकी गर्म डाँट हम सुन रहे थे। पर वे निराश  लौटे। बस-मालिकों ने कह दिया था, सतना की बस तो चार- पाँच घण्टे पहले जा  चुकी थी। अब लौटती होगी। अब तो बस सवेरे ही मिलेगी।

आसपास देखा, सारी दुकानें, होटल बन्द। ठण्ड कड़ाके की। भूख भी खूब लग रही  थी। तभी  डाक्टर बस-मालिकों के पास गया। पाँचेक मिनट मे उनके साथ लौटा तो  बदला हुआ था। बड़े अदब से मुझसे कहने लगा," सर, नाराज़ मत होइए। सरदार जी  कुछ इंतजाम करेंगे। सर,सर उन्हें अफ़सोस है कि आपको तक़लीफ़ हुई। "*

----------


## madhuu

*अभी डाक्टर बेतकुल्लफी से बात कर रहा था और अब मुझे 'सर' कह रहा है। बात  क्या है? कही  ठर्रा ज्यादा असर तो नहीं कर गया। मैने कहा, "यह तुमने क्या   'सर-सर' लगा रखी है ? "

उसने वैसे ही झुक कर कहा, " सर, नाराज़ मत होइए ! सर, कुछ इंतजाम हुआ जाता है। "

मुझे तब भी कुछ समझ में नही आया। डाक्टर भी परेशान था कि मैं कुछ समझ क्यों  नही रहा हूँ। वह मुझे अलग ले गया और समझाया, " मैने इन लोगों से कहा है कि  तुम संसद सदस्य हो। इधर जांच करने आए हो।मैं एक क्लर्क हूँ, जिसे साहब ने  एम. पी. को सतना पहुँचाने के लिए भेजा है। मैने इनसे कहा कि सरदारजी, मुझ  गरीब की तो गर्दन कटेगी ही, आपकी भी लेवा-देई हो जायेगी। वह स्पेशल बस से  सतना भेजने का इंतजाम कर देगा। ज़रा थोड़ा एम. पी. पन तो दिखाओ। उल्लू की  तरह क्यों पेश आ रहे हो। "

मैं समझ गया कि मेरी काली शेरवानी काम आ गयी है। यह काली शेरवानी और ये  बड़े बाल मुझे कोई रुप दे देते हैं। नेता भी दिखता हूँ, शायर भी और अगर बाल  सूखे -बिखरे हों तो जुम्मन शहनाईवाले का भी धोखा हो जाता है।

मैने मिथ्याचार का आत्मबल बटोरा और लौटा तो ठीक संसद सदस्य की तरह। आते ही  सरदारजी से रोब से पूछा,  " सरदारजी, आर. टी. ओ. से कब तक इस बस को चलाने  का सौदा हो गया है?  "

सरदारजी घबरा उठे। डाक्टर खुश कि मैने फर्स्ट क्लास रोल किया है।
*

----------


## madhuu

*रोबदार संसद सदस्य का एक वाक्य काफ़ी है, यह सोंचकर मैं दूर खड़े होकर  सिगरेट पीने लगा। सरदारजी ने वहीं मेरे लिये कुर्सी डलवा दी। वह डरे हुए थे  और डरा हुआ मैं भी था। मेरा डर यह था कि कहीं पूछताछ होने लगी कि मैं कौन  संसद सदस्य हूँ तो क्या कहूँगा। याद आया कि अपने मित्र महेशदत्त मिश्र का  नाम धारण कर लूँगा। गाँधीवादी होने के नाते, वह थोड़ा झूठ बोलकर मुझे बचा  ही लेंगे।

मेरा आत्मविश्वास बहुत बढ़ गया। झूठ यदि जम जाये तो सत्य से ज्यादा अभय  देता है। मैं वहीं बैठे-बैठे डाक्टर से चीखकर  बोला, "  बाबू , यहाँ क्या  कयामत तक बैठे रहना पड़ेगा? इधर कहीं फोन हो तो जरा कलेक्टर को इत्तिला कर   दो। वह ग़ाड़ी का इंतजाम कर देंगे। "

डाक्टर  वहीं से बोला, " सर, बस एक मिनट! जस्ट ए मिनट सर !"  थोड़ी देर बाद  सरदारजी ने एक नयी बस निकलवायी। मुझे सादर बैठाया गया। साथियों को बैठाया।  बस चल पड़ी।

मुझे एम. पी. पन काफी भाड़ी पड़ रहा था। मैं दोस्तों के बीच अजनबी की तरह  अकड़ा बैठा था। डाक्टर बार बार 'सर' कहता था और बस का मालिक 'हुज़ूर'।

सतना में जब रेलवे के मुसाफिरखाने मे पहुँचे तब डाक्टर ने कहा, " अब तीन  घण्टे लगातार तुम मुझे 'सर' कहो। मेरी बहुत तौहीन हो चुकी है।"*

----------


## madhuu

मित्रो, एक रचना श्री ज्ञान चतुर्वेदी   जी की भी पेश कर रहा हु

----------


## madhuu

*भूगोल को समझना / ज्ञान चतुर्वेदी*

----------


## madhuu

*भूगोल मुझे कभी समझ में नहीं आया। स्कूल में भूगोल को लेकर मेरा स्पष्ट  दृष्टिकोण था कि भाड़ में जाने दो स्साले को। गाँव के हमारे स्कूल में नकल  की उचित तथा लगभग विधि-सम्मत सुविधा थी तथा भूगोल वाले मास्साब दूर के  रिश्ते में हमारे मामा लगते थे, सो भी भूगोल कोई विशेष समस्या रही नहीं  कभी। परीक्षा में पास होने लायक भूगोल की चिटें हमने तैयार कर ही ली थीं और  वस्त्रों में जिस जगह छिपाकर हम उन्हें रखकर परीक्षा में नकल के महती  उद्देश्य के साथ बैठते थे, उस जगह का उल्लेख किसी भूगोल की किताब में नहीं  था। सो, जब मास्साब अक्षांश-देशांश रेखाएँ, लाल सागर, भूमध्य रेखा, कर्क  रेखा, दक्षिणी गोलार्द्ध, उत्तरी गोलार्द्ध, अमेजन का कछार, सुन्दरवन का  डेल्टा, पठार, घाटियाँ, वन आदि के अकादमिक तिलिस्म में भटकते फिरते थे, तब  हम होनहार छात्रगण पीछे की टाटपट्टी पर बैठे इस सामाजिक न्याय के लिए  संघर्ष करते रहते थे कि प्रार्थना के समय बटोरे गये अधजली बीड़ी के टुकड़ों  में से बड़ा टुकड़ा किसको मिलेगा ? स्कूल के इण्टरवल में हम वहाँ छुपकर  सामूहिक धूम्रपान करते थे, जहाँ का भूगोल हमारे भूगोल के मास्साब को भी  ज्ञात नहीं था। मुझे पता नहीं कि भूमध्य रेखा से वह जगह कितनी दूर थी कि  जहाँ हमारा सरकारी मिडिल स्कूल स्थित था और मुझे यह नहीं पता था कि हम अपने  हेडमास्टर साहब के हाथों पृथ्वी के गोलार्ध में पिट रहे थे अथवा दक्षिणी  गोलार्द्ध में-परन्तु यह बात स्पष्ट है कि जब मुझे भूगोल पढ़ना तथा समझना  चाहिए था, तब मैं नितान्त अभौगोलिक किस्म की हरकतों में मुब्तिला था।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैं ही क्यों, मेरे समस्त मित्रों की यही स्थिति थी। दरअसल हमलोगों की  दिलचस्पी गाँव के भूगोल में ही इस कदर थी कि शेष पृथ्वी का भूगोल हमें उसी  प्रकार अप्रासंगिक प्रतीत होता था कि जिस प्रकार हमारे आलोचक प्रवरों को  अपनों की रचनाओं के अलावा अन्य लेखकों की रचनाएँ लगती हैं। किसी को सन्नाकर  पत्थर मारने के उत्तरदायित्व से निबटने के तुरन्त बाद गाँव की इस गली से  भागकर किस गली में पहुँचकर अदृश्य हुआ जा सकता है या गाँव के किस बगीचे में  इस समय जुआ चल रहा होगा, या कि हेडमास्साब का छाता या जूता स्कूल के  पिछवाड़े किस गढ्ढे में फेंकना निरापद रहेगा-ये तथा इसी प्रकार की अन्य  भूगोल विषयक मेरी जानकारियाँ जबरदस्त थीं, परन्तु आस्ट्रेलिया में कौन-सी  पैदावार सर्वाधिक होती है, या कि मानचित्र में नर्मदा को कहाँ से कहाँ तक  खींचा जाए, ये तथा ऐसी बातें मेरी समझ के नितान्त परे थीं। विश्वबन्धुत्व  की जो भावना आप मुझमें कूट-कूटकर भरी पातें हैं, उसका एक कारण वास्तव में  भूगोल की यह दुष्कर पढ़ाई भी है; मुझे विश्व का मानचित्र एक-सा दीखता था।  मुझे तब भी यही लगता था कि यह सारा संसार एक क्यों नहीं हो जाता ताकि विश्व  के मानचित्र पर विभिन्न देशों को पहिचानने की इस अर्वाचीन समस्या से  छुटकारा प्राप्त हो सके !*

----------


## madhuu

*मैं आज भी प्रायः विचार करता हूँ कि आखिर क्योंकर मुझे भूगोल कभी समझ ही  नहीं आया ? कारण क्या थे ? वे कौन-सी परिस्थितियाँ थीं जिन्होंने मुझे  भूगोल से विमुख किया ? भूगोल की किताब देखकर ही उसे फाड़ने-छिपाने या जलाने  की तीव्र आकांक्षा मुझे आज भी क्यों उठती हैं ? क्यों भूगोल का मास्टर  देखकर मैं आज भी घबरा जाता हूँ और क्यों ऐसा होता है कि किसी भी नक्शे को  समझकर चलना शुरू करूँ तो कहीं भी नहीं पहुँच पाता ? ये तथा इसी भाँति के  भाँति-भाँति प्रश्न उठा करते हैं आजकल मेरे मन में। इन दिनों जब मैं अखबार  में पढ़ता हूँ कि फलाने लातिन अमरीकी देश में पुनः किसी ने किसी का तख्ता  पलट दिया, या स्केण्डीनेविया (या ऐसी ही किसी-नेविया) का कोई राज्याध्यक्ष  आकर राजघाट पर पुष्प चढ़ाकर और हमारे देश को शान्ति का पुजारी बताकर सीधे  पाकिस्तान गया (जहाँ वह यही बताएगा) अथवा कहीं तूफान या भूकम्प आया, या  कहीं कोई सम्मेलन हुआ जहाँ जैसा कि होता आया है, हमारा कोई प्रतिनिधिमण्डल  पहुँचा, जिसका, जैसा कि होता आया है, बड़ी गर्मजोशी से स्वागत हुआ-ये, तथा  ऐसे समाचार पढ़कर दो प्रश्न मेरे पापी मन के भूगोल में भटकने लगते हैं। एक  तो यह कि यह स्साला स्केण्डीनेविया है कहाँ, भारत से कितने किलोमीटर  पड़ेगा, यहाँ से किस दिशा में कैसे लाना होगा, किराया कित्ता लगेगा, टीए  डीए क्या मिलेगा ? और वहाँ ऐसा है क्या कि कोई शरीफ मनुष्य अथवा  प्रतिनिधिमण्डल वहाँ जाए ? स्पष्ट है कि मैं ऐसे अवसरों पर समझ ही नहीं  पाता कि किस जगह की चर्चा चल रही है तथा हाट पिपल्या या भाण्डेर या  खिलचीपुर से तुर्की अथवा कुवैत किस भाँति भिन्न हैं ? और इसी पहले प्रश्न  से तब दूसरा प्रश्न जन्म लेता है कि मैं आज तक भूगोल को क्यों नहीं समझ  पाया ?*

----------


## madhuu

*सत्य तो यह है कि प्यारे अपुन को यह भूगोल कभी जमा ही नहीं। सही मायनों में  कहें तो अपनी रुचि तो कभी पढ़ाई के किसी भी विषय में रही ही नहीं। गणित तो  खैर किसी को भी समझ नहीं आता तथा नागरिकशास्त्र में जो पढ़ाया जाता है, वह  नागरिक को अच्छा नागरिक बनने में मदद करता हो, ऐसा देखा नहीं गया  है-परन्तु फिर भी इन समस्त विषयों में भूगोल का स्थान सर्वोपरि रहा। मेरी  रुचि तो सदैव ही यार की गली के भूगोल में रही। कहाँ से मुड़ना है यार के  बाप को देखते ही किस कचरापेटी के पीछे सुरक्षित छिप सकते हैं कितने अक्षांश  पर उसका छज्जा है और मौके पर कैसे उस गली के किस रास्ते को पकड़कर किस  दिशा में छू होना, यह मुझे सदैव ही कठण्स्थ रहा। मैं नेत्र मूँदकर भी वहाँ  जा सकता था।...और जहाँ तक नदियों का प्रश्न है तो नदियों में हमारी रुचि  उसी हद तक रही कि चाँदनी रात में नौका विहार पर सुन्दर-सा निबन्ध, या ओ  माँझी रे, हैया रे हैया, अथवा कैसे जाऊँ जमुना के तीर आदि। नदी कहाँ से  निकलती है, उसका ‘कोर्स’ क्या है तथा कैसे वह समुद्र में मिलने से पूर्व  डेल्टा बनाती है-ये नीरस तथा शुष्क बातें मेरे रसिक मन को ऐसी पीड़ा देती  रही हैं कि मानो कोई ज्ञानीजन प्रेमिका का पोस्टमार्टम करके उसका दिल, जिगर  और गुर्दा हाथ में लेकर श्रृंगार रसकी चर्चा करने का प्रयत्न कर रहा हो !  हमें ऐसी नदी में कभी दिलचस्पी नहीं हुई कि जो मात्र मानचित्र पर उकेरी गयी  एक टेढ़ी-मेढ़ी रेखा भर हो ! इसी कारण भूगोल मुझे कभी समझ ही नहीं आया।  फसलों, किसानों और मौसम-चक्र आदि का जिक्र आते ही मुझे सदैव ही ‘दो बीघा  जमीन’ और प्रेमचन्द याद आते थे, तथा अक्षांश-देशांश रेखाओं के सन्दर्भ में  मुझे हमेशा आज भी दूसरी रेखाएँ याद आती हैं जो मोहल्ले में रहती हैं, या  रही हैं या फिल्मों में काम करती हैं..मैंने बहुत पहले यह जान लिया था कि  मैंने भूगोल समझने के लिए जन्म नहीं लिया है। बल्कि मुझे तो यहाँ तक लगने  लगा था कि मैंने भूगोल को न समझने हेतु ही जन्म लिया है।*

----------


## madhuu

*परन्तु इन दिनों दुनिया और देश की स्थिति देखकर मुझे लगने लगा है कि भूगोल  का समुचित ज्ञान लेना अत्यन्त आवश्यक था। मुझे ज्ञात होना चाहिए था कि हमारा देश जिस देश से कर्ज ले रहा है, है किधर  है ? भीख किस दिशा में बँट रही है ? बम किस दिशा से गिरेंगे और भूगोल के  किस खण्ड को इतिहास बनाने की साजिशें चल रही हैं ? वे जो दिव्य मध्यस्थ  हैं, वे जो दुनिया के भूगोल को अपनी मुट्ठी की साइज का करना चाहते हैं और  वे जो भूगोल बदलने के साथ इतिहास भी बदलना चाहते हैं-वे वस्तुतः किस मिट्टी  की पैदाइश हैं और उस मिट्टी में इनके सिवाय भी कोई फसल होती है या  नहीं-मुझे यह भी जानना चाहिए था। पता होना था कि कहाँ क्या है ? टी.वी.पर  नाम सुनते हैं ,परन्तु पता ही नहीं चलता। वे शर्माते क्यों नहीं ? वे बम  गिराकर बच्चे मार देते हैं और उनके देश को शर्म नहीं आती। या आती हो और  हमें खबर न हो ? पता होना चाहिए था कि वे हमसे कितनी दूर हैं और उनकी शर्म  यदि चलना शुरू करे, तो हम तक कितने हजार किलोमीटर चलकर पहुँच  पाएगी ?.....भूगोल का पता होता तो हम भी जान पाते कि इस बड़े देश का  क्षेत्रफल इतना सँकरा तथा छोटा क्यों है कि हम सब बिना लड़े-झगड़े रह नहीं  पाते ? फिर हम इतने दूर भी किस भूगोल के कारण हैं कि बिहार, उत्तर प्रदेश  या आन्ध्र प्रदेश में यदि कुछ गड़बड़ होता है तो हमें आन्दोलित नहीं करता  हमारे छोटे-से भूगोल में यह देश क्यों नहीं आ पाता ?....मुझे लगता है कि  मैंने गलती की। भूगोल पढ़ना बहुत आवश्यक था।*

----------


## madhuu

*पुलिस-मंत्री का पुतला / हरिशंकर परसाई
*

----------


## madhuu

*एक राज्य में एक शहर के लोगों पर पुलिस-जुल्म हुआ तो लोगों ने तय किया कि पुलिस-मंत्री का पुतला जलाएंगे।

पुतला बड़ा कद्दावर और भयानक चेहरे वाला बनाया गया।

पर दफा 144 लग गई और पुतला पुलिस ने जब्त कर लिया।

अब पुलिस के सामने यह समस्या आ गई कि पुतले का क्या किया जाए। पुलिसवालों  ने बड़े अफसरों से पूछा, “साहब, यह पुतला जगह रोके कब तक पड़ा रहेगा? इसे  जला दें या नष्ट कर दें?”

अफसरों ने कहा, “गजब करते हो। मंत्री का पुतला है। उसे हम कैसे जलाएंगे? नौकरी खोना है क्या?”

इतने में रामलीला का मौसम आ गया। एक बड़े पुलिस अफसर को ‘ब्रेनवेव’ आ गई।  उसने रामलीला वालों को बुलाकर कहा, “तुम्हें दशहरे पर जलाने के लिए रावण का  पुतला चाहिए न? इसे ले जाओ। इसमें सिर्फ नौ सिर कम हैं, सो लगा लेना।”*

----------


## agyani

> *रोबदार संसद सदस्य का एक वाक्य काफ़ी है, यह सोंचकर मैं दूर खड़े होकर  सिगरेट पीने लगा। सरदारजी ने वहीं मेरे लिये कुर्सी डलवा दी। वह डरे हुए थे  और डरा हुआ मैं भी था। मेरा डर यह था कि कहीं पूछताछ होने लगी कि मैं कौन  संसद सदस्य हूँ तो क्या कहूँगा। याद आया कि अपने मित्र महेशदत्त मिश्र का  नाम धारण कर लूँगा। गाँधीवादी होने के नाते, वह थोड़ा झूठ बोलकर मुझे बचा  ही लेंगे।  मेरा आत्मविश्वास बहुत बढ़ गया। झूठ यदि जम जाये तो सत्य से ज्यादा अभय  देता है। मैं वहीं बैठे-बैठे डाक्टर से चीखकर  बोला, "  बाबू , यहाँ क्या  कयामत तक बैठे रहना पड़ेगा? इधर कहीं फोन हो तो जरा कलेक्टर को इत्तिला कर   दो। वह ग़ाड़ी का इंतजाम कर देंगे। "  डाक्टर  वहीं से बोला, " सर, बस एक मिनट! जस्ट ए मिनट सर !"  थोड़ी देर बाद  सरदारजी ने एक नयी बस निकलवायी। मुझे सादर बैठाया गया। साथियों को बैठाया।  बस चल पड़ी।  मुझे एम. पी. पन काफी भाड़ी पड़ रहा था। मैं दोस्तों के बीच अजनबी की तरह  अकड़ा बैठा था। डाक्टर बार बार 'सर' कहता था और बस का मालिक 'हुज़ूर'।  सतना में जब रेलवे के मुसाफिरखाने मे पहुँचे तब डाक्टर ने कहा, " अब तीन  घण्टे लगातार तुम मुझे 'सर' कहो। मेरी बहुत तौहीन हो चुकी है।"*


  हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा प्रिय भ्राता इस पूरे लेख की सारी पोस्टो की हर एक लाईन चुटकले के समान है हर पंक्ति पर हंसी रूक नही रही है,क्या शब्द है कि सीटे एक दूसरेँ से असहयोग ,अवज्ञा आन्दोलन,एम पी पन ,और तीन घंटे मेरे को सर कहेगा।प्रिय भाई साहब , मजा आ गया , क्या कलम थी उनकी ।आपके प्रयास की अज्ञानी तहेदिल से तारीफ करता है जी।

----------


## madhuu

> प्रिय भाई साहब ,कितना अच्छी भावनाए है आपकी। एक आजादी से पहले के नेता थे जिनकी अखबारो मे छपी धूंधली सी तस्वीर की आवाज पर देश की आजादी के दिवाने जान देने पर तैयार थे।एक ये आजकल के नेता है जिनको रावण के तुल्य माना जाता है। वैसे यह व्यँग्य का मूझे पता नही कि ये परसाईँ जी का हैया नही पर स्कूल समय मे उनकी कुछ कहानिया हमारी किताबोँ मे थी ।तभी से मै उनकी रचनाए पढने का शौक जगा। मगर मुझे बडा  अफसोस होता है कि फोरम के इतने सदस्यो मे से किसी ने उनकी रचनाऔँ पर एक जवाब देने की जेहमत नही उठाई। पता नही आप मेरी जो फोरम पर छवि बनी है, को देखते हुए मुझे भी गँभीरता से लेँगे या नही। पर जो आप समझे, आपके प्रयासो को मेरा सादर प्रणाम।


* धन्यवाद मित्र , यह व्यन्ग परसाई जी का ही है 
*

----------


## madhuu

*क्रांतिकारी की कथा / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*‘क्रांतिकारी’ उसने उपनाम रखा था। खूब पढ़ा-लिखा युवक। स्वस्थ, सुंदर।  नौकरी भी अच्छी। विद्रोही। मार्क्स-लेनिन के उद्धरण देता, चे-ग्वेवारा का  खास भक्त।
कॉफी हाउस में काफी देर तक बैठता। खूब बातें करता। हमेशा क्रांतिकारिता के  तनाव में रहता। सब उलट-पुलट देना है। सब बदल देना है। बाल बड़े, दाड़ी  करीने से बढ़ाई हुई।
विद्रोह की घोषणा करता। कुछ करने का मौका ढूंढ़ता। कहता- “मेरे पिता की  पीढ़ी को जल्दी मरना चाहिए। मेरे पिता घोर दकियानूस, जातिवादी,  प्रतिक्रियावादी हैं। ठेठ बुर्जुआ। जब वे मरेंगे तब मैं न मुंडन कराऊंगा, न  उनका श्राद्ध करूंगा। मैं सब परंपराओं का नाश कर दूंगा। चे-ग्वेवारा  जिंदाबाद।”

कोई साथी कहता, “पर तुम्हारे पिता तुम्हें बहुत प्यार करते हैं।”

क्रांतिकारी कहता, “प्यार? हॉं, हर बुर्जुआ क्रांतिकारिता को मारने के लिए  प्यार करता है। यह प्यार षणयंत्र है। तुम लोग नहीं समझते। इस समय मेरा बाप  किसी ब्राह्मण की तलाश में है जिससे बीस-पच्चीस हजार रुपये लेकर उसकी लड़की  से मेरी शादी कर देगा। पर मैं नहीं होने दूंगा। मैं जाति में शादी करूंगा  ही नहीं। मैं दूसरी जाति की, किसी नीच जाति की लड़की से शादी करूंगा। मेरा  बाप सिर धुनता बैठा रहेगा।”

साथी ने कहा, “अगर तुम्हारा प्यार किसी लड़की से हो जाए और संयोग से वह ब्राह्मण हो तो तुम शादी करोगे न?”

उसने कहा, “हरगिज नहीं। मैं उसे छोड़ दूंगा। कोई क्रांतिकारी अपनी जाति की  लड़की से न प्यार करता है, न शादी। मेरा प्यार है एक कायस्थ लड़की से। मैं  उससे शादी करूंगा।”*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दिन उसने कायस्थ लड़की से कोर्ट में शादी कर ली। उसे लेकर अपने शहर आया और दोस्त के घर पर ठहर गया।
बड़े शहीदाना मूड में था। कह रहा था, “आई ब्रोक देअर नेक। मेरा बाप इस समय  सिर धुन रहा होगा, मां रो रही होगी। मुहल्ले-पड़ोस के लोगों को इकट्ठा करके  मेरा बाप कह रहा होगा ‘हमारे लिए लड़का मर चुका’। वह मुझे त्याग देगा।  मुझे प्रापर्टी से वंचित कर देगा। आई डोंट केअर। मैं कोई भी बलिदान करने को  तैयार हूं। वह घर मेरे लिए दुश्मन का घर हो गया। बट आई विल फाइट टू दी  एंड-टू दी एंड।”

वह बरामदे में तना हुआ घूमता। फिर बैठ जाता, कहता, “बस संघर्ष आ ही रहा है।”

उसका एक दोस्त आया। बोला, “तुम्हारे फादर कह रहे थे कि तुम पत्नी को लेकर  सीधे घर क्यों नहीं आए। वे तो काफी शांत थे। कह रहे थे, लड़के और बहू को घर  ले आओ।”

वह उत्तेजित हो गया, “हूँ, बुर्जुआ हिपोक्रेसी। यह एक षणयंत्र है। वे मुझे  घर बुलाकर फिर अपमान करके, हल्ला करके, निकालेंगे। उन्होंने मुझे त्याग  दिया है तो मैं क्यों समझौता करूं। मैं दो कमरे किराए पर लेकर रहूंगा।”

दोस्त ने कहा, “पर तुम्हें त्यागा कहां है?”

उसने कहा, “मैं सब जानता हूं- आई विल फाइट।”

दोस्त ने कहा, “जब लड़ाई है ही नहीं तो फाइट क्या करोगे?”*

----------


## madhuu

*क्रांतिकारी कल्पनाओं में था। हथियार पैने कर रहा था। बारूद सुखा रहा  था। क्रांति का निर्णायक क्षण आने वाला है। मैं वीरता से लडूंगा। बलिदान हो  जाऊंगा।
तीसरे दिन उसका एक खास दोस्त आया। उसने कहा, “तुम्हारे माता-पिता टैक्सी  लेकर तुम्हें लेने आ रहे हैं। इतवार को तुम्हारी शादी के उपलक्ष्य में भोज  है। यह निमंत्रण-पत्र बांटा जा रहा है।”

क्रांतिकारी ने सर ठोंक लिया। पसीना बहने लगा। पीला हो गया। बोला, “हाय, सब  खत्म हो गया। जिंदगी भर की संघर्ष-साधना खत्म हो गयी। नो स्ट्रगल। नो  रेवोल्यूशन। मैं हार गया। वे मुझे लेने आ रहे है। मैं लड़ना चाहता था। मेरी  क्रांतिकारिता! मेरी क्रांतिकारिता! देवी, तू मेरे बाप से मेरा तिरस्कार  करवा। चे-ग्वेवारा! डियर चे!”

उसकी पत्नी चतुर थी। वह दो-तीन दिनों से क्रांतिकारिता देख रही थी और हंस  रही थी। उसने कहा, “डियर एक बात कहूं। तुम क्रांतिकारी नहीं हो।”

उसने पूछा, “नहीं हूं। फिर क्या हूं?”

पत्नी ने कहा, “तुम एक बुर्जुआ बौड़म हो। पर मैं तुम्हें प्यार करती हूँ।” 
*

----------


## madhuu

*वह जो आदमी है न / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*निंदा में विटामिन और प्रोटीन होते हैं। निंदा खून साफ करती है,  पाचन-क्रिया ठीक करती है, बल और स्फूर्ति देती है। निंदा से मांसपेशियां  पुष्ट होती हैं। निंदा पायरिया का तो शर्तिया इलाज है। संतों को परनिंदा की  मनाही होती है, इसलिए वे स्वनिंदा करके स्वास्थ्य अच्छा रखते हैं। ‘मौसम  कौन कुटिल खल कामी’- यह संत की विनय और आत्मग्लानि नहीं है, टॉनिक है। संत  बड़ा कांइया होता है। हम समझते हैं, वह आत्मस्वीकृति कर रहा है, पर वास्तव  में वह विटामिन और प्रोटीन खा रहा है।

स्वास्थ्य विज्ञान की एक मूल स्थापना तो मैंने कर दी। अब डॉक्टरों का कुल  इतना काम बचा कि वे शोध करें कि किस तरह की निंदा में कौन से और कितने  विटामिन होते हैं, कितना प्रोटीन होता है। मेरा अंदाज है, स्त्री संबंधी  निंदा में प्रोटीन बड़ी मात्रा में होता है और शराब संबंधी निंदा में  विटामिन बहुत होते हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे सामने जो स्वस्थ सज्जन बैठे थे, वे कह रहे थे- आपको मालूम है, वह आदमी शराब पीता है?

मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया। उन्होंने  फिर कहा- वह शराब पीता है।

निंदा में अगर उत्साह न दिखाओ तो करने वालों को जूता-सा लगता है। वे तीन  बार बात कह चुके और मैं चुप रहा, तीन जूते उन्हें लग गए। अब मुझे दया आ गई।  उनका चेहरा उतर गया था।

मैंने कहा- पीने दो।

वे चकित हुए। बोले- पीने दो, आप कहते हैं पीने दो?

मैंने कहा- हां, हम लोग न उसके बाप हैं, न शुभचिंतक। उसके पीने से अपना कोई नुकसान भी नहीं है।*

----------


## madhuu

*उन्हें संतोष नहीं हुआ। वे उस बात को फिर-फिर रेतते रहे।

तब मैंने लगातार उनसे कुछ सवाल कर डाले- आप चावल ज्यादा खाते हैं या रोटी?  किस करवट सोते हैं? जूते में पहले दाहिना पांव डालते हैं या बायां? स्त्री  के साथ रोज संभोग करते हैं या कुछ अंतर देकर?

अब वे ‘हीं-हीं’ पर उतर आए। कहने लगे- ये तो प्राईवेट बातें हैं, इनसे क्या मतलब।

मैंने कहा- वह क्या खाता-पीता है, यह उसकी प्राईवेट बात है। मगर इससे आपको  जरूर मतलब है। किसी दिन आप उसके रसोईघर में घुसकर पता लगा लेंगे कि कौन-सी  दाल बनी है और सड़क पर खड़े होकर चिल्लाएंगे- वह बड़ा दुराचारी है। वह उड़द  की दाल खाता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*तनाव आ गया। मैं पोलाइट हो गया- छोड़ो यार, इस बात को। वेद में सोमरस की  स्तुति में 60-62 मंत्र हैं। सोमरस को पिता और ईश्वर तक कहा गया है। कहते  हैं- तुमने मुझे अमर बना दिया। यहां तक कहा है कि अब मैं पृथ्वी को अपनी  हथेलियों में लेकर मसल सकता हूं।(ऋषि को ज्यादा चढ़ गई होगी।) चेतन को  दबाकर राहत पाने या चेतना का विस्तार करने के लिए सब जातियों के ऋषि किसी  मादक द्रव्य का उपयोग करते थे।

चेतना का विस्तार। हां, कई की चेतना का विस्तार देख चुका हूं। एक संपन्न  सज्जन की चेतना का इतना विस्तार हो जाता है कि वे रिक्शेवाले को रास्ते में  पान खिलाते हैं, सिगरेट पिलाते हैं, और फिर दुगने पैसे देते हैं। पीने के  बाद वे ‘प्रोलेतारियत’ हो जाते हैं। कभी-कभी रिक्शेवाले को बिठाकर खुद  रिक्शा चलाने लगते हैं। वे यों भी भले आदमी हैं। पर कुछ मैंने ऐसे देखे  हैं, जो होश में मानवीय हो ही नहीं सकते। मानवीयता उन पर रम के ‘किक’ की  तरह चढ़ती-उतरती है। इन्हें मानवीयता के ‘फिट’ आते हैं- मिरगी की तरह। सुना  है मिरगी जूता सुंघाने से उतर जाती है। इसका उल्टा भी होता है। किसी-किसी  को जूता सुंघाने से मानवीयता का फिट भी आ जाता है। यह नुस्खा भी आजमाया हुआ  है।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक और चेतना का विस्तार मैंने देखा था। एक शाम रामविलास शर्मा के घर हम लोग  बैठे थे(आगरा वाले रामविलास शर्मा नहीं। वे तो दुग्धपान करते हैं और  प्रात: समय की वायु को ‘सेवन करता सुजान’ होते हैं)। यह रोडवेज के अपने कवि  रामविलास शर्मा हैं। उनके एक सहयोगी की चेतना का विस्तार कुल डेढ़ पेग में  हो गया और वे अंग्रेजी बोलने लगे। कबीर ने कहा है- ‘मन मस्त हुआ तब क्यों  बोले’। यह क्यों नहीं कहा कि मन मस्त हुआ तब अंग्रेजी बोले। नीचे होटल से  खाना उन्हीं को खाना था। हमने कहा- अब इन्हें मत भेजो। ये अंग्रेजी बोलने  लगे। पर उनकी चेतना का विस्तार जरा ज्यादा ही हो गया था। कहने कहने लगे- नो  सर, नो सर, आई शैल ब्रिंग ब्यूटीफुल मुर्गा। ‘अंग्रेजी’ भाषा का कमाल  देखिए। थोड़ी ही पढ़ी है, मगर खाने की चीज को खूबसूरत कह रहे हैं। जो भी  खूबसूरत दिखा, उसे खा गए। यह भाषा रूप में भी स्वाद देखती है। रूप देखकर  उल्लास नहीं होता, जीभ में पानी आने लगता है। ऐसी भाषा साम्राज्यवाद के  बड़े काम की होती है। कहा- इंडिया इज ए ब्यूटीफुल कंट्री। और छुरी-कांटे से  इंडिया को खाने लगे। जब आधा खा चुके, तब देशी खाने वालों ने कहा, अगर  इंडिया इतना खूबसूरत है, तो बाकी हमें खा लेने दो। तुमने ‘इंडिया’ खा लिया।  बाकी बचा ‘भारत’ हमें खाने दो। अंग्रेज ने कहा- अच्छा, हमें दस्त लगने लगे  हैं। हम तो जाते हैं। तुम खाते रहना। यह बातचीत 1947 में हुई थी। हम लोगों  ने कहा- अहिंसक क्रांति हो गई। बाहर वालों ने कहा- यह ट्रांसफर ऑफ पॉवर  है- सत्ता का हस्तांतरण। मगर सच पूछो तो यह ‘ट्रांसफर ऑफ डिश’ हुआ- थाली  उनके सामने से इनके सामने आ गई। वे देश को पश्चिमी सभ्यता के सलाद के साथ  खाते थे। ये जनतंत्र के अचार के साथ खाते हैं।
*

----------


## madhuu

*फिर राजनीति आ गई। छोडि़ए। बात शराब की हो रही थी। इस संबंध में जो  शिक्षाप्रद बातें ऊपर कहीं हैं, उन पर कोई अमल करेगा, तो अपनी ‘रिस्क’ पर।  नुकसान की जिम्मेदारी कंपनी की नहीं होगी। मगर बात शराब की भी नहीं, उस  पवित्र आदमी की हो रही थी, जो मेरे सामने बैठा किसी के दुराचार पर चिंतित  था।

मैं चिंतित नहीं था, इसलिए वह नाराज और दुखी था।

मुझे शामिल किए बिना वह मानेगा नहीं। वह शराब से स्त्री पर आ गया- और वह जो है न, अमुक स्त्री से उसके अनैतिक संबंध हैं।

मैंने कहा- हां, यह बड़ी खराब बात है।

उसका चेहरा अब खिल गया। बोला- है न?

मैंने कहा- हां खराब बात यह है कि उस स्त्री से अपना संबंध नहीं है।
*

----------


## madhuu

*वह मुझसे बिल्कुल निराश हो गया। सोचता होगा, कैसा पत्थर आदमी है यह कि इतने  ऊंचे दर्जे के ‘स्कैंडल’ में भी दिलचस्पी नहीं ले रहा। वह उठ गया। और मैं  सोचता रहा कि लोग समझते हैं कि हम खिड़की हवा और रोशनी के लिए बनवाते हैं,  मगर वास्तव में खिड़की अंदर झांकने के लिए होती है।

कितने लोग हैं जो ‘चरित्रहीन’ होने की इच्छा मन में पाले रहते हैं, मगर हो  नहीं सकते और निरे ‘चरित्रवान’ होकर मर जाते हैं। आत्मा को परलोक में भी  चैन नहीं मिलता होगा और वह पृथ्वी पर लोगों के घरों में झांककर देखती होगी  कि किसका संबंध किससे चल रहा है।

किसी स्त्री और पुरुष के संबंध में जो बात अखरती है, वह अनैतिकता नहीं है,  बल्कि यह है कि हाय उसकी जगह हम नहीं हुए। ऐसे लोग मुझे चुंगी के दरोगा  मालूम होते हैं। हर आते-जाते ठेले को रोककर झांककर पूछते हैं- तेरे भीतर  क्या छिपा है?*

----------


## madhuu

*एक स्त्री के पिता के पास हितकारी लोग जाकर सलाह देते हैं- उस आदमी को घर में मत आने दिया करिए। वह चरित्रहीन है।

वे बेचारे वास्तव में शिकायत करते हैं कि पिताजी, आपकी बेटी हमें  ‘चरित्रहीन’ होने का चांस नहीं दे रही है। उसे डांटिए न कि हमें भी थोड़ा  चरित्रहीन हो लेने दे।*

----------


## madhuu

*जिस आदमी की स्त्री-संबंधी कलंक कथा वह कह रहा था, वह भला आदमी है-  ईमानदार, सच्चा, दयालु, त्यागी। वह धोखा नहीं करता, कालाबाजारी नहीं करता,  किसी को ठगता नहीं है, घूस नहीं खाता, किसी का बुरा नहीं करता।

एक स्त्री से उसकी मित्रता है। इससे वह आदमी बुरा और अनैतिक हो गया।

बड़ा सरल हिसाब है अपने यहां आदमी के बारे में निर्णय लेने का। कभी सवाल  उठा होगा समाज के नीतिवानों के बीच के नैतिक-अनैतिक, अच्छे-बुरे आदमी का  निर्णय कैसे किया जाए। वे परेशान होंगे। बहुत सी बातों पर आदमी के बारे में  विचार करना पड़ता है, तब निर्णय होता है। तब उन्होंने कहा होगा- ज्यादा  झंझट में मत पड़ो। मामला सरल कर लो। सारी नैतिकता को समेटकर टांगों के बीच  में रख लो।*

----------


## madhuu

*उपदेश- हरिशन्कर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*‘सेवक जी’ नारी आंदोलन के बड़े समर्थक थे। स्त्री की सामाजिक स्वतन्त्रता के लिये वे कठोर सन्घर्ष करते थे ।

एक सभा मे उऩ्होने भाषण दिया-.हमे नारी को स्वन्तन्त्रता देनी होगी, उसके व्यक्तित्व को स्वीकारना होगा। उसे घर मे क़ेद करके हमने सदियो  से समाज के आधे
भाग को निष्क्रिय कर दिया है । अब समय बदल गया है । नारी को हमे बाहर निकालकर
समाज के मन्गलकार्यो मे हाथ बंटाने देना चाहिये ।
भाषण की सबने तारीफ़ की ।

*

----------


## madhuu

‘*सेवक जी’ घर पहुचे। थोडी देर बाद लडके ने आकर कहा- “पिताजी अम्मा नारी
मंगल समिति के कार्य मे भाग लेने जाना चाहती है ।”
‘सेवक जी’ की आंखे चढ़ गयीं। बोले- “कह दे कही नही जाना है । जहां देखो वहा
मुंह उठाये चल देती है। कछ लाज-शर्म भी है या नही।”*

----------


## madhuu

*लड़का था वाचाल। उसने कहा- “पिताजी अभी तो आपने सभा मे कहा था कि
नारी को बाहर समाज मे निकलना चाहिए।”
‘सेवक जी’ ने समझाया, “तू अभी नादान है । बात समझता नही है । अरे , जब
कहा जाये कि स्त्री बाहर निकले, तब अर्थ  होता है कि दूसरो की स्त्रीया बाहर निकले ,अपनी नही ।”

*

----------


## madhuu

------------------*दण्ड*

----------


## madhuu

*एक कलाकार ने कोई बड़ा अपराध किया। वह राजा के सामने उपस्थित किया गया। राजा
ने मन्त्री से पूछा- “इसे तीन वर्ष् की केद दे दी जाये ?”
मन्त्री ने कहा- “अपराध बहत जघन्य है । तीन साल बहत कम है ।”
“तो दस साल सही।”
“दस साल भी कम सजा है ।”
“तो आजीवन कारावास।”
“नही, यह भी कम है ।”
“तो फांसी दे दी जाए?”
“नही, फांसी भी कम सजा है ।”
राजा ने खीझकर कहा- “फांसी से बडी सजा क्या होगी, तुम्ही बताओ।”
मन्त्री ने कहा- “इसे कही बेठाकर इसके सामने दूसरे कलाकार की प्रशंसा करनी
चाहिए।”

*

----------


## madhuu

*देवभक्ति -हरिशन्कर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*एक शहर की बात है । शहर मे गणेशोत्सव बडॆ धूम से मनाया जाता है । प्रथा कछ ऐसी
चल गयी है कि हर जाति के लोग अपने अलग गणेशजी रखते है । इस तरह ब्राहमणो के
अलग गणेश होते है , अग्रवालो  के अलग, तेलियो के अलग, कुम्हारो के अलग। पचीस-
तीस तरह के गणेशोत्सव होते है , और नौ-दस दिनो तक खूब भजन-कीर्तन, पूजा-स्तुति,
आरती, गायन-वादन होते है । आखिरी दिन गणेश -विसर्जन  के लिए जो जुलूस निकलता
है , उसमे सबसे आगे ब्राहमणॊ के  गणेशजी होते है ।

*

----------


## madhuu

*इस साल ब्राहमणॊ के गणेशजी का रथ उठने मे जरा देर हो गयी। इसिलए तेलियो
के गणेशजी आगे हो गए।
जब यह बात ब्राहमणॊ को मालूम हई, तो वे बड़े क्रोधित हुए। बोले, “तेलियो के
गणेश की ‘ऐसी-तैसी’। हमारा गणेश आगे जाएगा।”*

----------


## madhuu

*रोटी- हरिशन्कर परसाई*

----------


## ingole

> *इस साल ब्राहमणॊ के गणेशजी का रथ उठने मे जरा देर हो गयी। इसिलए तेलियो
> के गणेशजी आगे हो गए।
> जब यह बात ब्राहमणॊ को मालूम हई, तो वे बड़े क्रोधित हुए। बोले, “तेलियो के
> गणेश की ‘ऐसी-तैसी’। हमारा गणेश आगे जाएगा।”*


*कमाल है दोस्त ......हरिशंकर परसाई जी में जो कला थी समाज कि बुराइयों पर निर्मम प्रहार करने कि वो भी हँसते हँसते , ऐसी कला हर किसी को नसीब नहीं होती है.*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रजातन्त्र के राजा ने जहागीर की तरह अपने महल के आगे एक जन्जीर लटकवा रखी थी,
घोषणा करवा दी थी कि जिसे फ़रियाद करनी हो वह जन्जीर खिन्चे,राजा साहेब खुद फ़रियाद सुनेन्गे !!
  एक दिन अत्यन्त दुबला कमज़ोर आदमी लडखडाता वहा आया,और उसने अपने कमज़ोर हाथो से जन्जीर खेन्ची,प्रजातन्त्   का राजा तुरन्त बाहर आया और बोला-" फ़रियादी , क्या चाहते हो ? " 

*

----------


## madhuu

*फ़रियादी बोला-" राजा तेरे राज मे हम भूखे मर रहे है। हमे अन्न का दाना नही मिलता । मुझे रोटी चाहिये । मैने कई दिनो से अन्न नही खाया ।मै रोटी मान्गने आया हु ।*

----------


## madhuu

*राजा ने बडी सहानुभुति से कहा-"भाई तेरे दुख से मेरा दिल द्रवित हो गया है । मै तेरी रोटी की समस्या पर आज ही एक उपसमिति बिठाता हु ।पर तुझसे मेरी एक प्रार्थना है- उपसमिति की रिपोर्ट आने से पहले तू मत मरना !!"*

----------


## madhuu

*सूत्र पर आने का शुक्रिया - इन्गोले जी*

----------


## madhuu

*हरिशंकर परसाई का व्यंग - संस्कृति*

----------


## madhuu

*भूखा  आदमी सड़क किनारे कराह रहा था । एक दयालु आदमी रोटी लेकर उसके पास पहँचा  और उसे दे ही रहा था कि एक-दूसरे आदमी ने उसका हाथ खींच लिया । वह आदमी  बड़ा रंगीन था ।

पहले आदमी ने पूछा, "क्यों भाई, भूखे को भोजन क्यों नहीं देने देते ?"

रंगीन  आदमी बोला, "ठहरो, तुम इस प्रकार उसका हित नहीं कर सकते । तुम केवल उसके  तन की भूख समझ पाते हो, मैं उसकी आत्मा की भूख जानता हूँ । देखते नहीं हो,  मनुष्य-शरीर में पेट नीचे है और हृदय ऊपर । हृदय की अधिक महत्ता है ।*

----------


## madhuu

*पहला आदमी बोला, "लेकिन उसका हृदय पेट पर ही टिका हुआ है । अगर पेट में भोजन नहीं गया तो हृदय की टिक-टिक बंद नहीं हो जायेगी !"

रंगीन आदमी हँसा, फिर बोला, "देखो, मैं बतलाता हूँ कि उसकी भूख कैसे बुझेगी !"

यह कहकर वह उस भूखे के सामने बाँसुरी बजाने लगा । दूसरे ने पूछा, "यह तुम क्या कर रहे हो, इससे क्या होगा ?"*

----------


## madhuu

*रंगीन  आदमी बोला, "मैं उसे संस्कृति का राग सुना रहा हूँ । तुम्हारी रोटी से तो  एक दिन के लिए ही उसकी भूख भागेगी, संस्कृति के राम से उसकी जनम-जनम की भूख  भागेगी ।"

वह फिर बाँसूरी बजाने लगा ।

और तब वह भूखा उठा और बाँसूरी झपटकर पास की नाली में फेंक दी ।*

----------


## madhuu

*हरिशंकर परसाई की कहानी - उखड़े खंभे*

----------


## madhuu

*कुछ साथियों के हवाले से पता  चला कि कुछ साइटें बैन हो गयी हैं। पता नहीं          यह कितना सच है  लेकिन लोगों ने सरकार को कोसना शुरू कर दिया। अरे भाई,सरकार          तो जो  देश हित में ठीक लगेगा वही करेगी न! पता नहीं मेरी इस बात से आप           कितना सहमत हैं लेकिन यह है सही बात कि सरकार हमेशा देश हित के लिये सोचती           है। मैं शायद ठीक से अपनी बात न समझा सकूँ लेकिन मेरे पसंदीदा  लेखक          ,व्यंग्यकार हरिशंकर परसाई ने इसे अपने एक लेख उखड़े खम्भे  में बखूबी बताया          है।
*

----------


## madhuu

*Aयहां जानकारी के लिये बता  दिया जाये कि भारत के प्रथम प्रधान मंत्री          स्व.जवाहरलाल नेहरू ने  एक बार घोषणा की थी कि मुनाफाखोरों को बिजली के          खम्भों पर लटका  दिया जायेगा।]*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दिन राजा ने खीझकर घोषणा कर दी कि मुनाफाखोरों को बिजली के खम्भे से          लटका दिया जायेगा।

       सुबह होते ही लोग बिजली के खम्भों के पास जमा हो गये। उन्होंने खम्भों की          पूजा की,आरती उतारी और उन्हें तिलक किया।

       शाम तक वे इंतजार करते रहे कि अब मुनाफाखोर टांगे जायेंगे- और अब। पर कोई          नहीं टाँगा गया।

       लोग जुलूस बनाकर राजा के पास गये और कहा,”महाराज,आपने तो कहा था कि           मुनाफाखोर बिजली के खम्भे से लटकाये जायेंगे,पर खम्भे तो वैसे ही  खड़े हैं          और मुनाफाखोर स्वस्थ और सानन्द हैं।”*

----------


## madhuu

*राजा ने कहा,”कहा है तो  उन्हें खम्भों पर टाँगा ही जायेगा। थोड़ा समय          लगेगा। टाँगने के  लिये फन्दे चाहिये। मैंने फन्दे बनाने का आर्डर दे दिया          है। उनके  मिलते ही,सब मुनाफाखोरों को बिजली के खम्भों से टाँग दूँगा।

       भीड़ में से एक आदमी बोल उठा,”पर फन्दे बनाने का ठेका भी तो एक मुनाफाखोर          ने ही लिया है।”

       राजा ने कहा,”तो क्या हुआ? उसे उसके ही फन्दे से टाँगा जायेगा।”

       तभी दूसरा बोल उठा,”पर वह तो कह रहा था कि फाँसी पर लटकाने का ठेका भी मैं          ही ले लूँगा।”

       राजा ने जवाब दिया,”नहीं,ऐसा नहीं होगा। फाँसी देना निजी क्षेत्र का उद्योग          अभी नहीं हुआ है।”
*

----------


## madhuu

*लोगों ने पूछा,” तो कितने दिन बाद वे लटकाये जायेंगे।”

       राजा ने कहा,”आज से ठीक सोलहवें दिन वे तुम्हें बिजली के खम्भों से लटके          दीखेंगे।”

       लोग दिन गिनने लगे।*

----------


## madhuu

*सोलहवें दिन सुबह उठकर लोगों  ने देखा कि बिजली के सारे खम्भे उखड़े पड़े          हैं। वे हैरान हो गये  कि रात न आँधी आयी न भूकम्प आया,फिर वे खम्भे कैसे          उखड़ गये!

       उन्हें खम्भे के पास एक मजदूर खड़ा मिला। उसने बतलाया कि मजदूरों से  रात को          ये खम्भे उखड़वाये गये हैं। लोग उसे पकड़कर राजा के पास  ले गये।
*

----------


## madhuu

*उन्होंने शिकायत की  ,”महाराज, आप मुनाफाखोरों को बिजली के खम्भों से लटकाने          वाले थे  ,पर रात में सब खम्भे उखाड़ दिये गये। हम इस मजदूर को पकड़ लाये           हैं। यह कहता है कि रात को सब खम्भे उखड़वाये गये हैं।”

       राजा ने मजदूर से पूछा,”क्यों रे,किसके हुक्म से तुम लोगोंने खम्भे          उखाड़े?”

       उसने कहा,”सरकार ,ओवरसियर साहब ने हुक्म दिया था।”

       तब ओवरसियर बुलाया गया।
*

----------


## madhuu

*उससे राजा ने कहा,” क्यों जी तुम्हें मालूम है ,मैंने आज मुनाफाखोरों को          बिजली के खम्भे से लटकाने की घोषणा की थी?”

       उसने कहा,”जी सरकार!”

       “फिर तुमने रातों-रात खम्भे क्यों उखड़वा दिये?”

       “सरकार,इंजीनियर साहब ने कल शाम हुक्म दिया था कि रात में सारे खम्भे उखाड़          दिये जायें।”

       अब इंजीनियर बुलाया गया। उसने कहा उसे बिजली इंजीनियर ने आदेश दिया था कि          रात में सारे खम्भे उखाड़ देना चाहिये।

       बिजली इंजीनियर से कैफियत तलब की गयी,तो उसने हाथ जोड़कर कहा,”सेक्रेटरी          साहब का हुक्म मिला था।”

       विभागीय सेक्रेटरी से राजा ने पूछा,खम्भे उखाड़ने का हुक्म तुमने दिया था।”

       सेक्रेटरी ने स्वीकार किया,”जी सरकार!”*

----------


## madhuu

*राजा ने कहा,” यह जानते हुये  भी कि आज मैं इन खम्भों का उपयोग मुनाफाखोरों          को लटकाने के लिये  करने वाला हूँ,तुमने ऐसा दुस्साहस क्यों किया।”

        सेक्रेटरी ने कहा,”साहब ,पूरे शहर की सुरक्षा का सवाल था। अगर रात को खम्भे           न हटा लिये जाते, तो आज पूरा शहर नष्ट हो जाता!”

       राजा ने पूछा,”यह तुमने कैसे जाना? किसने बताया तुम्हें?

       सेक्रेटरी ने कहा,”मुझे विशेषज्ञ ने सलाह दी थी कि यदि शहर को बचाना  चाहते          हो तो सुबह होने से पहले खम्भों को उखड़वा दो।”

       राजा ने पूछा,”कौन है यह विशेषज्ञ? भरोसे का आदमी है?”

       सेक्रेटरी ने कहा,”बिल्कुल भरोसे का आदमी है सरकार।घर का आदमी है।  मेरा          साला होता है। मैं उसे हुजूर के सामने पेश करता हूँ।”
*

----------


## madhuu

*विशेषज्ञ ने निवेदन किया,”  सरकार ,मैं विशेषज्ञ हूँ और भूमि तथा वातावरण की          हलचल का विशेष  अध्ययन करता हूँ। मैंने परीक्षण के द्वारा पता लगाया है कि          जमीन  के नीचे एक भयंकर प्रवाह घूम रहा है। मुझे यह भी मालूम हुआ कि आज वह           बिजली हमारे शहर के नीचे से निकलेगी। आपको मालूम नहीं हो रहा है ,पर मैं           जानता हूँ कि इस वक्त हमारे नीचे भयंकर बिजली प्रवाहित हो रही  है। यदि          हमारे बिजली के खम्भे जमीन में गड़े रहते तो वह बिजली  खम्भों के द्वारा ऊपर          आती और उसकी टक्कर अपने पावरहाउस की बिजली  से होती। तब भयंकर विस्फोट होता।          शहर पर हजारों बिजलियाँ एक साथ  गिरतीं। तब न एक प्राणी जीवित बचता ,न एक          इमारत खड़ी रहती। मैंने  तुरन्त सेक्रेटरी साहब को यह बात बतायी और उन्होंने          ठीक समय पर  उचित कदम उठाकर शहर को बचा लिया।

       लोग बड़ी देर तक सकते  में खड़े रहे। वे मुनाफाखोरों को बिल्कुल भूल गये। वे          सब उस संकट  से अविभूत थे ,जिसकी कल्पना उन्हें दी गयी थी। जान बच जाने की           अनुभूति से दबे हुये थे। चुपचाप लौट गये।
*

----------


## madhuu

*उसी सप्ताह बैंक में इन नामों से ये रकमें जमा हुईं:-

       सेक्रेटरी की पत्नी के नाम- २ लाख रुपये

       श्रीमती बिजली इंजीनियर- १ लाख

       श्रीमती इंजीनियर -१ लाख

       श्रीमती विशेषज्ञ - २५ हजार

       श्रीमती ओवरसियर-५ हजार*

----------


## madhuu

*उसी सप्ताह ‘मुनाफाखोर संघ’ के हिसाब में नीचे लिखी रकमें ‘धर्मादा’ खाते          में डाली गयीं-

       कोढ़ियों की सहायता के लिये दान- २ लाख रुपये

       विधवाश्रम को- १ लाख

       क्षय रोग अस्पताल को- १ लाख

       पागलखाने को-२५ हजार

       अनाथालय को- ५ हजार*

----------


## madhuu

*कन्धे श्रवणकुमार के / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*एक सज्जन छोटे बेटे की शिकायत करते हैं-कहना नहीं मानता और कभी मुँहजोरी भी  करता है। और बड़ा लड़का ? वह तो बड़ा अच्छा है। पढ़-लिखकर अब कहीं नौकरी  करता है। सज्जन के मत में दोनों बेटों में बड़ा फर्क है और यह फर्क कई  प्रसंगों में उन्हें दिख जाता है। एक शाम का प्रसंग है। वे नियमित  सन्ध्यावन्दन करते हैं (यानी शराब पीते हैं), कोई बुरा नहीं करते। बहुत लोग  पीते हैं। गंगाजल खुलेआम पीते हैं, शराब छिपकर-गो शराब ज्यादा मजा देती  है। आदमी बेमजा खुलकर बात करता है। और बामजा को छिपाकर, यानी सुख शर्म की  बात मानी जाती है।  लेकिन बात उन सज्जन की उठी थी। उन्हें सोडा की जरूरत पड़ती है। बड़ा लड़का  कहते ही फौरन किताब के पन्नों में पेन्सिल रखकर सोडा लेने दौड़ जाता था।  लाता छोटा भी है, पर फौरन नहीं उठता। पैराग्रफ पूरा करके उठता है। भारतीय  पिता को यह अवज्ञा बरदाश्त नहीं। वह सीमान्तों पर सम्बन्ध रखता है। या तो  बेटे को पीटेगा या उसके हाथ से पिटेगा। बीच की स्थिति उसे पसन्द नहीं। छोटा  बेटा भी हरकत करता है। पिता जल्दी मचाते हैं, तो कह भी देता है ‘जाता तो  हूँ’ ! उसके मन में सवाल और शंका भी उठती है। सोचता है-यह पिता फीस रोकर  देता है, कपड़े बनवाना टालता जाता है, फिर यह नहीं सोचता कि इसे पढ़ाई के  बीच से नहीं उठना चाहिए।*

----------


## madhuu

*बड़े लड़के के मन में कभी सवाल और शंका नहीं उठे। वह मेरी ही उम्र का होगा।  उसने वही किताब पढ़ी होंगी, जो मैंने पढ़ी थीं। हम सब गलत किताबों की  पैदावार हैं। ये सवालों को मारने की किताबें थीं। स्कूल प्रार्थना से शुरू  होता था-‘शरण में आये हैं हम तुम्हारी, दया करो हे दयालु भगवन !’ क्यों शरण  में आये हैं, किसके डर से आये हैं—कुछ नहीं मालूम। शरण में आने की  ट्रेनिंग अक्षर-ज्ञान से पहले हो जाती थी। हमने गलत किताबें पढ़ीं हैं और  आँखों को उनमें जड़ दिया। छोटा लड़का दूसरी किताबें पढ़ता है और आँखें  उनमें गड़ाता नहीं है, आसपास भी देख लेता है। वह अपनी आँखों को फूटने से  बचाने की कोशिश कर रहा है। इससे सारे पिता-स्वरूप लोग परेशान हैं- भौतिक  पिता, गुरू, बड़े-बूढ़े शासक और नेता।*

----------


## madhuu

*हमारी किताबों में पिता-स्वरूप लोग सवाल और शंका से ऊपर होते थे। शिष्य  पक्षपाती गुरू को अँगूठा काटकर दे देता था और दोनों ‘धन्य’ कहलाते थे। अब  शिष्य उपकुलपति से रिपोर्ट कर देता है कि अमुक अध्यापक शिष्यों के अँगूठे  कटवाते हैं। यदि उपकुलपति ध्यान नहीं देते, तो वह विद्यार्थीयों का जुलूस  लेकर विश्वविद्यालय पर धावा बोल देता है । हमें तो तीसरी कक्षा में ही उस भक्त की कथा पढ़ा दी गयी थी, जो अपने पुत्र  को आरे से चीरता है। कुछ लोगों के लिए आदमी और कद्दू में कोई फर्क नहीं।  दोनों ही चीरे जा सकते हैं। उस भक्त का नाम मोरध्वज था। ऐसी सारी कथाओं का  अन्त ऐसा होता है जिससे चिरनेवालों को प्रोत्साहन मिले। भगवान प्रकट होते  हैं और जिस पार्टी का जो नुकसान हुआ है, पूरा कर देते हैं-मृत को जिला देते  हैं, जायदाद चली गयी है, तो वापस दिला देते हैं, किसी को मुआवजे के रूप  में स्वर्ग भेज देते हैं। कथा के इस अन्त ने कितनी पीढ़ियों को आरे से  चिरवा दिया होगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*इस कथा पर न मैंने शंका की थी, न सज्जन के बड़े बेटे ने। मगर छोटा लड़का  पूछेगा-पिताजी, चीरने से पहले यह बताइए कि भगवान इससे खुश होते हैं इसका  सबूत क्या है ? फिर इसकी क्या गारण्टी कि वे आ ही जाएँगे ? उन्हें हजार काम  लगे रहते हैं। फिर इसका क्या भरोसा कि वे कटे को जोड़ देते हैं ? अगर यह  सब हो भी, तो भी आपके सत्यकल्पित विश्वास आपके अपने हैं। उनके लिए आप अपने  को कटवाइए और अपनी हठ निभाइए। पहले जन्मे लोग अपनी सही-गलत मान्यता के लिए  पीछे जन्मों को क्यों काटें ? एक पीढ़ी के लिए दूसरी पीढ़ी क्यों चीरी  जाए ?*

----------


## madhuu

*लड़के मुँह जोरी करने लगे हैं। कम्बख्तों की किताबें बदल गयी हैं। कोर्स  इतनी जल्दी क्यों बदलने लगे हैं ? बड़े लड़के से कह दिया था कि अपनी  किताबें सँभालकर रखना छोटे के काम आएँगी ! पर किताबें बदल गयीं। पुरानी  किताबें किसी के काम नहीं आ रही हैं। एक ही किताब पीढ़ियों क्यों नहीं  चलती ?  पिताओं को यह चिन्ता है। बड़ा लड़का फौरन किताब में पेन्सिल रखकर सोडा लेने  भाग जाता था। छोटा पैराग्राफ पूरा करके उठता है। भीष्म की कथा भी हमें तभी पढ़ा दी गयी थी। हमने भीष्म को ‘धन्य’ कहा था।  छोटा लड़का शान्तनु को ‘धिक्कार’ कहेगा। ‘धन्य’ और ‘धिक्कार’ की जगहें बदल  गयी हैं। लोगों को पता नहीं है। छोटा लड़का भीष्म से कहेगा-क्या तुमने भी  वही किताबें पढ़ी थीं, जो हमारे बड़े भाई ने ? तुम पिता से क्यों नहीं कह  सके कि जीवन भर के भोग के बाद भी आप की लिप्सा बनी हुई है, तो मैं क्या  करूँ ? अपना संयम दे सकता, तो थोड़ा दे देता, जीवन कैसे दे दूँ ? राज्य से  आप मुझे वंचित कर सकते हैं, पर मनुष्य का स्वाभाविक अधिकार मैं हरगिज नहीं  छोड़ूँगा। *

----------


## ingole

> *रंगीन  आदमी बोला, "मैं उसे संस्कृति का राग सुना रहा हूँ । तुम्हारी रोटी से तो  एक दिन के लिए ही उसकी भूख भागेगी, संस्कृति के राम से उसकी जनम-जनम की भूख  भागेगी ।"
> 
> वह फिर बाँसूरी बजाने लगा ।
> 
> और तब वह भूखा उठा और बाँसूरी झपटकर पास की नाली में फेंक दी ।*


*जबरजस्त है मित्र.....लेकिन क्या ये रचना पूरी है क्यूंकि मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है की इसके बाद भी कुछ होना चाहिए...वैसे इतने में ही ये तो पता चल गया है की लेखक किस तरफ चोट करना चाह रहा है और प्रयास सफल भी रहा है ...धन्यवाद*

----------


## madhuu

*छोटा टिप्पणी करेगा-भीष्म ऐसा नहीं कह सके। उन्हें पिता ने आदमी से तीर  चलाने वाली मशीन बना दिया। ऑटोमेटिक धनुष ! महाभारत का यह सबसे भला,  तेजस्वी, आदरणीय, ज्ञानी व्यक्ति सबसे दयनीय भी है। मगर देख रहा हूँ कि श्रवणकुमार के कन्धे दुखने लगे हैं। यह काँवड़ हिलाने  लगा है। काँवड़ में अन्धे परेशान हैं। विचित्र दृश्य है यह। दो अन्धे एक  आँख वाले पर लदे हैं और उसे चला रहे हैं। जीवन से कटजाने के कारण एक पीढ़ी  दृष्टिहीन हो जाती है, तब वह आगामी पीढ़ी के ऊपर लद जाती है। अन्धी होते ही  उसे तीर्थ सूझने लगते हैं। वह कहती है- हमें तीर्थ ले चलो। इस क्रियाशील  जन्म का भोग हो चुका है। हमें आगामी जन्म के भोग के लिए पुण्य का एडवांस  देना है। आँखवाले की जवानी अन्धों को ढोने में गुजर जाती है। वह अन्धों के  बताये रास्ते पर चलता है। उसका निर्णय और निर्वाचन का अधिकार चला जाता है।  उसकी आँखें रास्ता नहीं खोजतीं, सिर्फ राह के काँटे बचाने के काम आती हैं। *

----------


## madhuu

*कितनी काँवड़े हैं- राजनीति में, साहित्य में, कला में, धर्म में, शिक्षा  में। अन्धे बैठे हैं और आँखवाले उन्हें ढो रहे हैं। अन्धें में अजब  काँइयाँपन आ जाता है। वह खरे और खोटे सिक्के को पहचान लेता है। पैसे सही  गिन लेता है। उसमें टटोलने की क्षमता आ जाती है। वह पद टटोल लेता है,  पुरस्कार टटोल लेता है, सम्मान के रास्ते टटोल लेता है। बैंक का चेक टटोल  लेता है। आँखवाले जिन्हें नहीं देख पाते, उन्हें वह टटोल लेता है। नये अन्धों के तीर्थ भी नये हैं। वे काशी, हरिद्वार, पुरी नहीं जाते। इस  काँवड़वाले अन्धे से पूछो- कहाँ ले चलें ? वह कहेगा-तीर्थ ! कौन सा तीर्थ ?  जवाब देगा केबिनट ! मंत्रिमण्डल ! उस काँवड़वाले से पूछो, तो वह भी तीर्थ  जाने को प्रस्तुत है। कौन-सा तीर्थ चलेंगे आप ? जवाब मिलेगा अकादमी,  विश्वविद्यालय ! मगर काँवड़े हिलने लगी हैं। ढोनेवालों के मन में शंका पैदा होने लगी है। वे  झटका देते हैं, तो अन्धे चिल्लाते हैं-अरे पापी ! यह क्या करते हो ? क्या  हमें गिरा दोगे ? और ढोनेवाला कहता है-अपनी शक्ति और जीवन हम अन्धों को  ढोने में नहीं गुजारेंगे। तुम एक जगह बैठो। माला जपो। आदर लो, रक्षण लो।  हमें अपनी इच्छा से चलने दो। अनुभव दे दो, दृष्टि मत दो ! वह हम कमा लेंगे।  *

----------


## madhuu

*राजनीति, साहित्य आदि तो बड़े प्रगट क्षेत्र हैं। अप्रगट रूप से भी,  विभिन्न क्षेत्रों में श्रवणकुमार काँवड़ उतारने के लिए हिला रहे हैं। वे  किन्हीं विश्वासों की आरी से चिरने को तैयार नहीं हैं। मैं कॉफी हाउस के  कोने में बैठे उस युवक की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ, जिसने गुस्से में दाढ़ी  बड़ा ली है, जैसे उसकी दाढ़ी एक खास साइज और आकार की होते ही क्रान्ति हो  जाएगी। बढ़ी दाढ़ी, ड्रेन पाइप और ‘सो ह्वाट’ वालों से यह नहीं हो रहा है।  चुस्त कपड़े, हेयर स्टाइल और ‘ओ वण्डरफुल’ वालियों से भी यह नहीं हो रहा  है। ये तो न विश्वास में सच्चे, न शंका में। यह बिना प्रदर्शन और शोर शराबे  के घरों और परिवारों में हो रहा है।*

----------


## madhuu

*सुशील, विनम्र और आज्ञाकारी युवक-युवती काँवड़े उतारने लगें हैं किसी के  विश्वास के ओर से कटने से इनकार करने लगे हैं। एक परिचित है, जिसका ज्योतिष  में विश्वास है। उनकी शिक्षिता जवान लड़की है। जिससे वह शादी करना चाहती  थी, उससे ग्रह नहीं मिले। एक-दो और योग्य वरों से मिलान किया पर ग्रह यहाँ  भी नहीं मिले। उसके ग्रहों ने किसी नालायक से मिलने के लिए स्थिति सँभाली  होगी। लड़की एक दो साल घुटती रही। एक दिन उसने नम्रता से परिवार से कह  दिया-‘आप लोगों का इस ज्योतिष में विश्वास है, पर मेरा नहीं है। जो मेरा  विश्वास ही नहीं है, उस पर मेरा बलिदान नहीं होना चाहिए।’ परिवार कुछ देर  तो चमत्कृत रहा, फिर उसकी इच्छा से शादी कर दी। देख रहा हूँ कि मोरध्वज का आरा छीनकर फेंका जा रहा है। श्रवणकुमार के कन्धे  दुखने लगे हैं। वह काँवड़ को उतार कर रखने लगा है। वे सज्जन परेशान हैं। छोटा लड़का पैराग्राफ पूरा करके उठता है। बड़ा तो  फौरन पेन्सिल रखकर दौड़ जाता था।*

----------


## madhuu

> *जबरजस्त है मित्र.....लेकिन क्या ये रचना पूरी है क्यूंकि मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है की इसके बाद भी कुछ होना चाहिए...वैसे इतने में ही ये तो पता चल गया है की लेखक किस तरफ चोट करना चाह रहा है और प्रयास सफल भी रहा है ...धन्यवाद*


*मित्र , रचना पूरी है, क्योकि भूखे का बान्सूरी फ़ेक देना विद्रॊह की शुरुआत है, अर्थात नवरचना का प्रारम्भ है*

----------


## ingole

> *मित्र , रचना पूरी है, क्योकि भूखे का बान्सूरी फ़ेक देना विद्रॊह की शुरुआत है, अर्थात नवरचना का प्रारम्भ है*


सही कह रहे हो दोस्त.......

----------


## madhuu

*एक अशुद्ध बेवकूफ / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*बिना जाने बेवकूफ बनाना एक अलग और आसान चीज है। कोई भी इसे निभा देता है।

मगर यह जानते हुए कि मैं बेवकूफ बनाया जा रहा हूं और जो मुझे कहा जा रहा  है, वह सब झूठ है- बेवकूफ बनते जाने का एक अपना मजा है। यह तपस्या है। मैं  इस तपस्या का मजा लेने का आदी हो गया हूं। पर यह महंगा मजा है- मानसिक रूप  से भी और इस तरह से भी। इसलिए जिनकी हैसियत नहीं है उन्हें यह मजा नहीं  लेना चाहिए। इसमें मजा ही मजा नहीं है- करुणा है, मनुष्य की मजबूरियों पर  सहानुभूति है, आदमी की पीड़ा की दारुण व्यथा है। यह सस्ता मजा नहीं है। जो  हैसियत नहीं रखते उनके लिए दो रास्ते हैं- चिढ़ जायें या शुद्ध बेवकूफ बन  जायें। शुद्ध बेवकूफ एक दैवी वरदान है, मनुष्य जाति को। दुनिया का आधा सुख  खत्म हो जाए, अगर शुद्ध बेवकूफ न हों। मैं शुद्ध नहीं, ‘अशुद्ध’ बेवकूफ  हूं। और शुद्ध बेवकूफ बनने को हमेशा उत्सुक रहता हूं।*

----------


## madhuu

*अभी जो साहब आये थे, निहायत अच्छे आदमी हैं। अच्छी सरकारी नौकरी में हैं।  साहित्यिक भी हैं। कविता भी लिखते हैं। वे एक परिचित के साथ मेरे पास कवि  के रूप में आये। बातें काव्य की ही घंटा भर होती रहीं- तुलसीदास, सूरदास,  गालिब, अनीस वगैरह। पर मैं ‘अशुद्ध’ बेवकूफ हूं, इसलिए काव्य-चर्चा का मजा  लेते हुए भी जान रहा था कि भेंट के बाद काव्य के सिवाय कोई और बात निकलेगी।  वे मेरी तारीफ भी करते रहे और मैं बरदाश्त करता रहा। पर मैं जानता था कि  वे साहित्य के कारण मेरे पास नहीं आये।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैंने उनसे कविता सुनाने को कहा। आमतौर पर कवि कविता सुनाने को उत्सुक रहता  है, पर वे कविता सुनाने में संकोच कर रहे थे। कविता उन्होंने सुनायी, पर  बड़े बेमन से। वे साहित्य के कारण आये ही नहीं थे- वरना कविता की फरमाइश पर  तो मुर्दा भी बोलने लगता है।
*

----------


## madhuu

*मैंने कहा- कुछ सुनाइए।

वे बोले- मैं आपसे कुछ लेने आया हूं।

मैंने समझा ये शायद ज्ञान लेने आये हैं।

मैंने सोचा- यह आदमी ईश्वर से भी बड़ा है। ईश्वर को भी प्रोत्साहित किया  जाए तो वह अपनी तुकबंदी सुनाने के लिए सारे विश्व को इकट्ठा कर लेगा।

पर ये सज्जन कविता सुनाने में संकोच कर रहे थे और कह रहे थे- हम तो आपसे कुछ लेने आये हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*
मैं समझता रहा कि ये समाज और साहित्य के बारे में कुछ ज्ञान लेने आये हैं।

कविताएं उन्होंने बड़े बेमन से सुना दीं। मैंने तारीफ की, पर वे प्रसन्न  नहीं हुए। यह अचरज की सी बात थी। घटिया से घटिया साहित्यिक सर्जक भी  प्रशंसा से पागल हो जाता है। पर वे जरा भी प्रशंसा से विचलित नहीं हुए।

उठने लगे तो बोले- डिपार्टमेंट में मेरा प्रमोशन होना है। किसी कारण अटक  गया है। जरा आप सेक्रेटरी से कह दीजिए, तो मेरा काम हो जाएगा।

मैंने कहा- सेक्रेटरी क्यों? मैं मन्त्री से कह दूंगा। पर आप कविता अच्छी लिखते हैं।

एक घण्टे जानकर भी मैं साहित्य के नाम पर बेवकूफ बना- मैं ‘अशुद्ध’ बेवकूफ हूं।
*

----------


## madhuu

*एक प्रोफेसर साहब क्लास वन के। वे इधर आये। विभाग के डीन मेरे घनिष्ठ मित्र  हैं, यह वे नहीं जानते थे। यों वे मुझसे पच्चीसों बार मिल चुके थे। पर जब  वे डीन के साथ मिले तो उन्होंने मुझे पहचाना ही नहीं। डीन ने मेरा परिचय  उनसे करवाया। मैंने भी ऐसा बर्ताव किया, जैसे यह मेरा उनसे पहला परिचय है।

डीन मेरे यार हैं। कहने लगे- यार चलो केण्टीन में, अच्छी चाय पी जाय। अच्छा नमकीन भी मिल जाए तो मजा आ जाय।

अब क्लास वन के प्रोफेसर साहब थोड़ा चौंके।

हम लोगों ने चाय और नाश्ता किया। अब वे समझ गये कि मैं ‘अशुद्ध’ बेवकूफ हूं।

कहने लगे- सालों से मेरी लालसा थी कि आपके दर्शन करूं। आज यह लालसा पूर्ण हुई।(हालांकि वे कई बार मिल चुके थे। पर डीन सामने थे।)*

----------


## madhuu

*अंग्रेजी में एक बड़ा अच्छा मुहावरा है- ‘टेक इट विद ए पिंच ऑफ साल्ट’-  याने थोड़े नमक के साथ लीजिए। मैंने अपनी तारीफ थोड़े नमक के साथ ले ली।

शाम को प्रोफेसर साहब मेरे घर आये। कहने लगे- डीन साहब तो आपके बड़े घनिष्ठ  हैं। उनसे कहिए न कि मुझे पेपर दे दें, कुछ कांपियां भी-  और ‘माडरेशन’ के  लिए बुला लें तो और अच्छा है।

मैंने कहा- मैं ये सब काम डीन से आपके करवा दूंगा। पर आपने मुझे पहचानने में थोड़ी देर कर दी थी।

बेचारे क्या जवाब देते? अशुद्ध बेवकूफ मैं- मजा लेता रहा कि वे क्लास वन के  अफसर नहीं, चपरासी की तरह मेरे पास से विदा हुए। बड़ा आदमी भी कितना  बेचारा होता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दिन मई की भरी दोपहर में एक साहब आ गये। भयंकर गर्मी और धूप। मैंने सोचा  कि कोई भयंकर बात हो गई है, तभी ये इस वक्त आये हैं। वे पसीना पोंछकर  वियतनाम की बात करने लगे। वियतनाम में अमरीकी बर्बरता की बात कर रहे थे।  मैं जानता था कि मैं निक्सन नहीं  हूं। पर वे जानते थे कि मैं बेवकूफ हूं।  मैं भी जानता था कि इनकी चिंता वियतनाम नहीं है।

घण्टे-भर राजनीतिक बातें हुईं।

वे उठे तो कहने लगे- मुझे जरा दस रुपये दे दीजिए।

मैंने दे दिए और वियतनाम की समस्या आखिर कुल दस रुपये में निपट गई।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दिन एक नीति वाले भी आ गये। बड़े तैश में थे।

कहने लगे- हद हो गयी! चेकोस्लोवाकिया में रूस का इतना हस्तक्षेप! आपको फौरन वक्तव्य देना चाहिए।

मैंने कहा- मैं न रूस का प्रवक्ता हूं न चेकोस्लोवाकिया का। मेरे बोलने से क्या होगा।

वे कहने लगे- मगर आप भारतीय हैं, लेखक हैं, बुद्धिजीवी हैं। आपको कुछ कहना ही चाहिए।

मैंने कहा- बुद्धिजीवी वक्तव्य दे रहे हैं। यही काफी है। कल वे ठीक उल्टा वक्तव्य भी दे सकते हैं, क्योंकि वे बुद्धिजीवी हैं।

वे बोले- याने बुद्धिजीवी बेईमान भी होता है?
*

----------


## madhuu

*मैंने कहा- आदमी ही तो ईमानदार और बेईमान होता है। बुद्धिजीवी भी आदमी ही  है। वह सुअर या गधे की तरह ईमानदार नहीं हो सकता। पर यह बतलाईये कि इस समय  क्या आप चेकोस्लोवाकिया के कारण परेशान हैं? आपकी पार्टी तो काफी नारे लगा  रही है। एक छोटा सा नारा आप भी लगा दें और परेशानी से बरी हो जाएं।

वे बोले- बात यह है कि मैं एक खास काम से आपके पास आया था। लड़के ने रूस की  लुमुम्बा यूनिवर्सिटी के लिए दरख्वास्त दी है। आप दिल्ली में किसी को लिख  दें तो उसका सिलेक्शन हो जाएगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*वे बोले- बात यह है कि मैं एक खास काम से आपके पास आया था। लड़के ने रूस की  लुमुम्बा यूनिवर्सिटी के लिए दरख्वास्त दी है। आप दिल्ली में किसी को लिख  दें तो उसका सिलेक्शन हो जाएगा।

मैंने कहा- कुल इतनी-सी बात है। आप चेकोस्लोवाकिया के कारण परेशान हैं। रूस  से नाराज हैं। पर लड़के को स्कालरशिप पर रूस भेजना  भी चाहते हैं।

वे गुमसुम हो गए। मुझ अशुद्ध बेवकूफ की दया जाग गयी।

मैंने कहा- आप जाइए। निश्चिंत रहिए- लड़के के लिए जो मैं कर सकता हूं करूंगा।

वे चले गए। बाद में मैं मजा लेता रहा। जानते हुए बेवकूफ बनने-वाले ‘अशुद्ध’ बेवकूफ के अलग मजे हैं।

मुझे याद आया गुरु कबीर ने कहा था-	‘माया महा ठगनि हम जानी’।*

----------


## madhuu

*पुराना खिलाड़ी / हरिशंकर परसाई
*

----------


## madhuu

*हम उनके पास चंदा माँगने गए थे। चंदे के पुराने अभ्यासी का चेहरा बोलता है।  वे हमें भाँप गए। हम भी उन्हें भाँप गए। चंदा माँगनेवाले और देनेवाले  एक-दूसरे के शरीर की गंध बखूबी पहचानते हैं। लेनेवाला गंध से जान लेता है  कि यह देगा या नहीं। देनेवाला भी माँगनेवाले के शरीर की गंध से समझ लेता है  कि यह बिना लिए टल जाएगा या नहीं। हमें बैठते ही समझ में आ गया कि ये नहीं  देंगे। वे भी शायद समझ गए कि ये टल जाएँगे। फिर भी हम दोनों पक्षों को  अपना कर्तव्य तो निभाना ही था। हमने प्रार्थना की तो वे बोले—आपको चंदे की  पड़ी है, हम तो टैक्सों के मारे मर रहे हैं। सोचा, यह टैक्स की बीमारी कैसी होती है। बीमारियाँ बहुत देखी हैं—निमोनिया,  कालरा, कैंसर ; जिनसे लोग मरते हैं। मगर यह टैक्स की कैसी बीमारी है जिससे  वे मर रहे थे ! वे पूरी तरह से स्वस्थ और प्रसन्न थे। तो क्या इस बीमारी  में मज़ा आता है ? यह अच्छी लगती है जिससे बीमार तगड़ा हो जाता है। इस  बीमारी से मरने में कैसा लगता होगा ? अजीब रोग है यह। चिकित्सा-विज्ञान में  इसका कोई इलाज नहीं है। बड़े से बड़े डॉक्टर को दिखाइए और कहिए—यह आदमी  टैक्स से मर रहा है। इसके प्राण बचा लीजिए। वह कहेगा—इसका हमारे पास कोई  इलाज नहीं है। लेकिन इसके भी इलाज करनेवाले होते हैं, मगर वे एलोपैथी या  होमियोपैथी पढ़े नहीं होते। इसकी चिकित्सा पद्धति अलग है। इस देश में कुछ  लोग टैक्स की बीमारी से मरते हैं और काफी लोग भुखमरी से।*

----------


## madhuu

*टैक्स की बीमारी की विशेषता यह है कि जिसे लग जाए वह कहता है—हाय, हम टैक्स  से मर रहे हैं। और जिसे न लगे वह कहता है—हाय, हमें टैक्स की बीमारी ही  नहीं लगती। कितने लोग हैं कि जिनकी महत्त्वाकांक्षा होती है कि टैक्स की  बीमारी से मरें, पर मर जाते हैं निमोनिया से। हमें उन पर दया आई। सोचा,  कहें कि प्रापर्टी समेत यह बीमारी हमें दे दीजिए। पर वे नहीं देते। यह  कमबख्त बीमारी ही ऐसी है कि जिसे लग जाए, उसे प्यारी हो जाती है। मुझे उनसे ईर्ष्या हुई। मैं उन जैसा ही बीमार होना चाहता हूँ। उनकी तरह ही  मरना चाहता हूँ। कितना अच्छा होता अगर शोक-समाचार यों छपता—बड़ी प्रसन्नता  की बात है कि हिन्दी के व्यंग्य लेखक हरिशंकर परसाई टैक्स की बीमारी से मर  गए। वे हिन्दी के प्रथम लेखक हैं जो इस बीमारी से मरे। इस घटना से समस्त  हिन्दी संसार गौरवान्वित है। आशा है आगे भी लेखक इसी बीमारी से मरेंगे ! मगर अपने भाग्य में यह कहाँ ? अपने भाग्य में तो टुच्ची बीमारियों से मरना  लिखा है।*

----------


## madhuu

*उनका दुःख देखकर मैं सोचता हूँ, दुःख भी कैसे-कैसे होते हैं। अपना-अपना  दुःख अलग होता है। उनका दुःख था कि टैक्स मारे डाल रहे हैं। अपना दुःख है  कि प्रापर्टी नहीं है जिससे अपने को भी टैक्स से मरने का सौभाग्य प्राप्त  हो। हम कुल 50 रु. चंदा न मिलने के दुःख में मरे जा रहे थे। मेरे पास एक आदमी आता था, जो दूसरों की बेईमानी की बीमारी से मरा जाता था।  अपनी बेईमानी प्राणघातक नहीं होती, बल्कि संयम से साधी जाए तो  स्वास्थ्यवर्द्धक होती है। कई पतिव्रताएँ दूसरी औरतों के कुलटापन की बीमारी  से परेशान रहती हैं। वह आदर्श प्रेमी आदमी था। गांधीजी के नाम से चलनेवाले  किसी प्रतिष्ठान में काम करता था। मेरे पास घंटो बैठता और बताता कि वहाँ  कैसी बेईमानी चल रही है। कहता, युवावस्था में मैंने अपने को समर्पित कर  दिया था। किस आशा से इस संस्था में गया और क्या देख रहा हूँ। मैंने  कहा—भैया, युवावस्था में जिनने समर्पित कर दिया वे सब रो रहे हैं। फिर तुम  आदर्श लेकर गए ही क्यों ? गांधीजी दूकान खोलने का आदेश तो मरते-मरते दे  नहीं गए थे। मैं समझ गया, उसके कष्ट को। गांधीजी का नाम प्रतिष्ठान में  जुड़ा होने के कारण वह बेईमानी नहीं कर पाता था और दूसरों की बेईमानी से  बीमार था। अगर प्रतिष्ठान का नाम कुछ और हो जाता तो वह भी औरों जैसा करता  और स्वस्थ रहता। मगर गांधीजी ने उसकी ज़िंदगी बरबाद की थी। गांधीजी विनोबा  जैसों की ज़िंदगी बरबाद कर गए। बड़े-बड़े दुःख हैं ! मैं बैठा हूँ। मेरे  साथ 2-3 बंधु बैठे हैं। मैं दुःखी हूँ। मेरा दुःख यह है कि मुझे बिजली का  40 रु. का बिल जमा करना है और मेरे पास इतने रुपये नहीं हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*तभी एक बंधु अपना दुःख बताने लगता है। उसने 8 कमरों का मकान बनाने की योजना  बनाई थी। 6 कमरे बन चुके हैं। 2 के लिए पैसे की तंगी आ गई है। वह  बहुत-बहुत दुःखी है। वह अपने दुःख का वर्णन करता है। मैं प्रभावित नहीं  होता। मगर उसका दुःख कितना विकट है कि मकान को 6 कमरों का नहीं रख सकता।  मुझे उसके दुःख से दुःखी होना चाहिए, पर नहीं हो पाता। मेरे मन में बिजली  के बिल के 40 रु. का खटका लगा है। दूसरे बंधु पुस्तक-विक्रेता हैं। पिछले साल 50 हज़ार की किताबें  पुस्तकालयों को बेची थीं। इस साल 40 हज़ार की बिकीं। कहते हैं—बड़ी मुश्किल  है। सिर्फ 40 हज़ार की किताबें इस साल बिकीं। ऐसे में कैसे चलेगा ? वे  चाहते हैं, मैं दुःखी हो जाऊँ, पर मैं नहीं होता। इनके पास मैंने अपनी 100  किताबें रख दी थीं। वे बिक गईं। मगर जब मैं पैसे माँगता हूँ, तो वे ऐसे  हँसने लगते हैं जैसे मैं हास्यरस पैदा कर रहा हूँ। बड़ी मुसीबत है  व्यंग्यकार की। वह अपने पैसे माँगे, तो उसे भी व्यंग्य-विनोद में शामिल कर  लिया जाता है। मैं उनके दुःख से दुःखी नहीं होता। मेरे मन में बिजली कटने  का खटका लगा हुआ है।*

----------


## madhuu

*तीसरे बंधु की रोटरी मशीन आ गई। अब मोनो मशीन आने में कठिनाई आ गई है। वे  दुःखी हैं। मैं फिर दुःखी नहीं होता। अंततः मुझे लगता है कि अपने बिजली के बिल को भूलकर मुझे इन सबके दुःख में  दुःखी हो जाना चाहिए। मैं दुःखी हो जाता हूँ। कहता हूँ—क्या ट्रेजडी है  मनुष्य-जीवन की कि मकान कुल 6 कमरों का रह जाता है। और कैसी निर्दय यह  दुनिया है कि सिर्फ 40 हज़ार की किताबें खरीदती है। कैसा बुरा वक्त आ गया  है कि मोनो मशीन ही नहीं आ रही है। वे तीनों प्रसन्न हैं कि मैं उनके दुःखों से आखिर दुःखी हो ही गया। तरह-तरह के संघर्ष में तरह-तरह के दुःख हैं। एक जीवित रहने का संघर्ष है और  एक संपन्नता का संघर्ष है। एक न्यूनतम जीवन-स्तर न कर पाने का दुःख है, एक  पर्याप्त संपन्नता न होने का दुःख है। ऐसे में कोई अपने टुच्चे दुःखों को  लेकर कैसे बैठे ?*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे मन में फिर वही लालसा उठती है कि वे सज्जन प्रापर्टी समेत अपनी  टैक्सों की बीमारी मुझे दे दें और मैं उससे मर जाऊँ। मगर वे मुझे यह चांस  नहीं देंगे। न वे प्रापर्टी छोड़ेंगे, न बीमारी, और मुझे अंततः किसी ओछी  बीमारी से ही मरना होगा।*

----------


## ingole

इस बार अपडेट देने में कुछ समय लगाया मित्र!!!!!!!!!

मैं तो आपकी ही प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था...

----------


## madhuu

*खेती / हरिशंकर परसाईसरकार ने घोषणा की कि हम अधिक अन्न पैदा करेंगे और एक साल में खाद्य में आत्मनिर्भर हो जायेंगे।

दूसरे दिन कागज के कारखानों को दस लाख एकड़ कागज का आर्डर दे दिया गया। जब कागज आ गया, तो उसकी फाइलें बना दी गयीं। प्रधानमंत्री के सचिवालय से फाइल खाद्य विभाग को भेजी गयी। खाद्य विभाग ने उस पर लिख दिया कि इस फाइल से कितना अनाज पैदा होना है और अर्थ विभाग को भेज दिया।*

----------


## madhuu

*अर्थ विभाग में फाइल के साथ नोट नत्थी किये गये और उसे कृषि विभाग भेज दिया गया।  कृषि विभाग में उसमें बीज और खाद डाल दिये गये और उसे बिजली विभाग को भेज दिया।  बिजली विभाग ने उसमें बिजली लगायी और उसे सिंचाई विभाग को भेज दिया गया।  
*
*अब यह फाइल गृह विभाग को भेज दी गयी। गृह विभाग विभाग ने उसे एक  सिपाही को सौंपा और पुलिस की निगरानी में वह फाइल राजधानी से लेकर तहसील तक  के दफ्तरों में ले जायी गयी। हर दफ्तर में फाइल की आरती करके उसे दूसरे  दफ्तर में भेज दिया जाता। *

----------


## madhuu

*जब फाइल सब दफ्तर घूम चुकी तब उसे पकी जानकर फूड कार्पोरेशन के दफ्तर  में भेज दिया गयाऔर उस पर लिख दिया गया कि इसकी फसल काट ली जाए। इस तरह दस  लाख एकड़ कागज की फाइलों की फसल पककर फूड कार्पोरेशन के पास पहुँच गयी।  
*
*एक दिन एक किसान सरकार से मिला और उसने कहा- "हुजूर हम किसानों को  आप जमीन, पानी और बीज दिला दीजिए और अपने अफसरों से हमारी रक्षा कीजिए, तो  हम देश के लिए पूरा अनाज पैदा कर देंगे।" * 
*सरकारी प्रवक्ता ने जवाब दिया- "अन्न की पैदावार के लिए किसान की अब जरूरत नहीं है। हम दस लाख एकड़ कागज पर अन्न पैदा कर रहे हैं।" *

----------


## madhuu

*कुछ दिनों बाद सरकार ने बयान दिया- "इस साल तो संभव नहीं हो सका, पर आगामी साल हम जरूर खाद्य में आत्मनिर्भर हो जायेंगे।"  और उसी दिन बीस लाख एकड़ कागज का ऑर्डर और दे दिया गया। 
*

* ﻿*

----------


## madhuu

> इस बार अपडेट देने में कुछ समय लगाया मित्र!!!!!!!!!
> 
> मैं तो आपकी ही प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था...


*धन्यवाद मित्र , उम्मीद है आपका मार्गदर्शन मेरी यात्रा को नयी मन्ज़िल प्रदान करेगा*

----------


## madhuu

*गर्दिश फिर गर्दिश ! / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*होशंगाबाद शिक्षा अधिकारी से नौकरी माँगने गये। निराश हुए। स्टेशन पर  इटारसी के लिए गाड़ी पकड़ने के लिए बैठा था पास में एक रुपया था जो कहीं  गिर गया था। इटारसी तो बिना टिकट चला जाता। पर खाऊँ क्या ? दूसरे महायुद्ध  का जमाना। गाड़ियाँ बहुत लेट होती थीं। पेट खाली। पानी से बार-बार भरता।  आखिर बेंच पर लेट गया। 14 घंटे हो गये। एक किसान परिवार पास आकर बैठ गया।  टोकरे में अपने खेत के खरबूजे थे, मैं उस वक्त चोरी भी कर सकता था। किसान  खरबूजा काटने लगे। मैंने कहा-तुम्हारे ही खेत के होंगे। बड़े अच्छे हैं।  किसान ने कहा-सब नर्मदा मैया की किरपा है भैया ! शक्कर की तरह हैं। लो खाके  देखो। उसने दो बड़ी फाँकें दीं। मैंने कम-से-कम छिलका छोड़ कर खा लिया।  पानी पिया। तभी गाड़ी आयी और हम खिड़की से घुस गये।*

----------


## madhuu

> परसाई जी उच्चकोटि के व्यंग्यकार है। 
> उनकी रचनाओं को पढवाना
> बहुत बढिया प्रयास है मित्र!


शुक्रिया मित्र । जान कर अच्छा लगा कि अभी भी व्यन्ग के शॊकीन मोज़ूद है ।

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

परसाई जी उच्चकोटि के व्यंग्यकार है। 
उनकी रचनाओं को पढवाना
बहुत बढिया प्रयास है मित्र!

----------


## madhuu

*नौकरी मिली जबलपुर के सरकारी स्कूल में। किराये तक के पैसे नहीं। अध्यापक  महोदय ने दरी में कपड़े बाँधे और बिना टिकट चढ़ गये गाड़ी में। सामान के  कारण इस बार थोड़ा खटका था। पास में कलेक्टर का खानसामा बैठा था। बातचीत  चलने लगी। आदमी मुझे अच्छा लगा। जबलपुर आने लगा तो मैंने उसे अपनी समस्या  बतायी। उसने कहा-चिन्ता मत करो। सामान मुझे दो। मैं बाहर राह देखूँगा। तुम  कहीं पानी पीने के बहाने सींखचों के पास पहुँच जाना। नल सींखचों के पास ही  हैं। वहाँ सींखचों को उखाड़ कर निकलने की जगह बनी हुई है। खिसक लेना। मैंने  वैसा ही किया। बाहर खानसामा मेरा सामान लिये खड़ा था। मैंने सामान लिया और  चल दिया शहर की तरफ। कोई मिल ही जायेगा, जो कुछ दिन पनाह दे देगा, अनिश्चय  में जी लेना मुझे तभी आ गया था। *

----------


## madhuu

> *नौकरी मिली जबलपुर के सरकारी स्कूल में। किराये तक के पैसे नहीं। अध्यापक  महोदय ने दरी में कपड़े बाँधे और बिना टिकट चढ़ गये गाड़ी में। सामान के  कारण इस बार थोड़ा खटका था। पास में कलेक्टर का खानसामा बैठा था। बातचीत  चलने लगी। आदमी मुझे अच्छा लगा। जबलपुर आने लगा तो मैंने उसे अपनी समस्या  बतायी। उसने कहा-चिन्ता मत करो। सामान मुझे दो। मैं बाहर राह देखूँगा। तुम  कहीं पानी पीने के बहाने सींखचों के पास पहुँच जाना। नल सींखचों के पास ही  हैं। वहाँ सींखचों को उखाड़ कर निकलने की जगह बनी हुई है। खिसक लेना। मैंने  वैसा ही किया। बाहर खानसामा मेरा सामान लिये खड़ा था। मैंने सामान लिया और  चल दिया शहर की तरफ। कोई मिल ही जायेगा, जो कुछ दिन पनाह दे देगा, अनिश्चय  में जी लेना मुझे तभी आ गया था। *


*कलक्टर का खानसामा अर्थात सरकारी मुलाज़िम टिकट चोरी मे मदद करवा रहा है , क्या हिन्दुस्तान का चरित्र आज भी यही नही है ?*

----------


## Alaick

बेहतरीन सूत्र है, बन्धु। काफी देर से देख पाने का अफ़सोस है। परसाईजी बेनजीर व्यंग्यकार थे और उनका समूचा सृजन बेमिसाल है। फुर्सत से सभी रचनाओं का पुनर्पाठ करना मेरे लिए निश्चय ही एक अपूर्व अनुभव होगा। इस श्रेष्ठ सामग्री के प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए आपका हृदय से आभार।

----------


## madhuu

> बेहतरीन सूत्र है, बन्धु। काफी देर से देख पाने का अफ़सोस है। परसाईजी बेनजीर व्यंग्यकार थे और उनका समूचा सृजन बेमिसाल है। फुर्सत से सभी रचनाओं का पुनर्पाठ करना मेरे लिए निश्चय ही एक अपूर्व अनुभव होगा। इस श्रेष्ठ सामग्री के प्रस्तुतीकरण के लिए आपका हृदय से आभार।


*मै कोशिश करुन्गा मित्र कि श्री परसाई जी की समस्त रचनाये आपकी सेवा मे पेश कर सकु* ।

----------


## madhuu

*पहले दिन जब बाकायदा ‘मास्साब’ बने तो बहुत अच्छा लगा। पहली तनख्वाह मिली  ही थी कि पिताजी की मृत्य की खबर आ गयी। माँ के बचे जेवर बेच कर पिता का  श्राद्ध किया और अध्यापकी के भरोसे बड़ी जिम्मेदारियाँ लेकर जिन्दगी के सफर  पर निकल पड़े।  उस अवस्था की इन गर्दिशों का जिक्र मैं आखिर क्यों इस विस्तार से कर गया ?  गर्दिशें बाद में भी आयीं, अब भी आती हैं, आगे भी आयेंगी पर उस उम्र की  गर्दिशों की अपनी अहमियत है। लेखक की मानसिकता और व्यक्तित्व-निर्माण से  इनका गहरा सम्बन्ध है।  मैंने कहा है-मैं बहुत भावुक संवेदनशील और बेचैन तबीयत का आदमी हूँ।  सामान्य स्वभाव का आदमी ठंडे-ठंडे जिम्मेदारियाँ भी निभा लेता रोते-गाते  दुनिया से तालमेल भी बिठा लेता और एक व्यक्तित्वहीन नौकरीपेशा आदमी की तरह  जिन्दगी साधारण सन्तोष से भी गुजार लेता।*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे साथ ऐसा नहीं हुआ जिम्मेदारियाँ, दुखों की वैसी पृष्ठभूमि और अब चारों  तरफ से दुनिया के हमले-इस सबके बीच सबसे बड़ा सवाल था अपने व्यक्तित्व और  चेतना की रक्षा। तब सोचा भी नहीं था कि लेखक बनूँगा। पर मैं अपने विशिष्ट  व्यक्तित्व की रक्षा तब भी करना चाहता था।  जिम्मेदारी को गैर-जिम्मेदारी की तरह निभाओ ! मैंने तय किया-परसाई, डरो किसी से मत। डरे कि मरे। सीने को ऊपर-ऊपर कड़ा कर  लो। भीतर तुम जो भी हो, जिम्मेदारी को गैर-जिम्मेदारी के साथ निभाओ।  जिम्मेदारी को अगर जिम्मेदारी के साथ निभाओगे तो नष्ट हो जाओगे। और अपने से  बाहर निकल कर सब में मिल जाने से व्यक्तित्व और विशिष्टता की हानि नहीं  होती। लाभ ही होता है। अपने से बाहर निकलो। देखो, समझो और हँसो !*

----------


## madhuu

*मैं डरा नहीं। बेईमानी करने में भी नहीं डरा। लोगों से नहीं डरा, तो  नौकरियाँ गयीं। लाभ गये, पद गये इनाम गये। गैर-जिम्मेदार इतना कि बहन की  शादी करने जा रहा हूँ। रेल में जेब कट गयी मगर अगले स्टेशन पर पूड़ी-साग खा  कर मजे में बैठा हूँ कि चिन्ता नहीं। कुछ हो ही जायेगा। और हो गया। मेहनत  और परेशानी जरूर पड़ी। यों कि बेहद बिजली-पानी के बीच एक पुजारी के साथ  बिजली की चमक से रास्ता खोजते हुए रात भर में अपनी बड़ी बहन के गाँव  पहुँचना और कुछ घंटे रहकर फिर वापसी यात्रा। फिर दौड़-धूप ! मगर मदद आ गयी  और शादी भी हो गयी। *

----------


## madhuu

*इन्हीं सब परिस्थितियों के बीच मेरे भीतर लेखक कैसे जन्मा, यह सोचता हूँ।  पहले अपने दुखों के प्रति सम्मोहन था। अपने को दुखी मान कर और मनवा कर आदमी  राहत भी पा लेता है। बहुत लोग अपने लिए बेचारा सुनकर सन्तोष का अनुभव करते  हैं। मुझे भी पहले ऐसा लगा। पर मैंने देखा, इतने ज्यादा बेचारों में मैं  क्या बेचारा ! इतने विकट संघर्षों में मेरा क्या संघर्ष। मेरा अनुमान है मैंने लेखन को दुनिया से लड़ने के लिए एक हथियार के रूप में  अपनाया होगा। दूसरे, इसी में मैंने अपने व्यक्तित्व की रक्षा का रास्ता  देखा। तीसरे, अपने को अविशिष्ट होने से बचाने के लिए मैंने लिखना शुरू कर  दिया। यह तब की बात है, मेरा खयाल है, तब ऐसी ही बात होगी। *

----------


## madhuu

*पर जल्दी ही मैं व्यक्तिगत दुःख के इस सम्मोहन जाल से निकल गया। मैंने  अपने को विस्तार दे दिया। दुखी और भी हैं। अन्याय-पीड़ित और भी हैं। अनगिनत  शोषित हैं। मैं उनमें से एक हूँ। पर मेरे हाथ में कलम है और मैं  चेतना-सम्पन्न हूँ।  
*
*यहीं कहीं व्यंग्य लेखक का जन्म हुआ। मैंने सोचा होगा रोना नहीं है  लड़ना है। जो हथियार हाथ में है, उसी से लड़ना है। मैंने तब ढंग से इतिहास,  समाज, राजनीति और संस्कृति का अध्ययन शुरू किया। साथ ही एक औघड़  व्यक्तित्व बनाया। और बहुत गम्भीरता से व्यंग्य शुरू कर दिया। *

----------


## madhuu

*मुक्ति अकेले की नहीं होती। अलग से अपना भला नहीं हो सकता। मनुष्ट की  छटपटाहट है मुक्ति के लिए, सुख के लिए, न्याय के लिए। पर यह बड़ी लड़ाई  अकेले नहीं लड़ी जा सकती है। अकेले वही सुखी है, जिन्हें कोई लड़ाई नहीं  लड़नी। उनकी बात अलग है। अनगिनत लोगों को सुखी देखता हूँ और अचरज करता हूँ  कि ये सुखी कैसे हैं ! न उनके मन में सवाल उठते, न शंका उठती है। ये जब तब  सिर्फ शिकायत कर लेते हैं। शिकायत भी सुख देती है। और वे ज्यादा सुखी हो  जाते हैं। कबीर ने कहा है- 
*
*सुखिया सब संसार है, खावै और सोवै।  दुखिया दास कबीर है, जागै और रोवै।* 
*जागने वाले का रोना कभी खत्म नहीं होता। व्यंग्य लेखक की गर्दिश भी खत्म नहीं होगी।*

----------


## madhuu

*ताजा गर्दिश यह है कि पिछले दिनों राजनीतिक पद के लिए पापड़ बेलते रहे।  कहीं से उम्मीद दिला दी गयी कि राज्य सभा में हो जायेगा। एक महीना बड़ी  गर्दिश में बीता। घुसपैठ की आदत नहीं है चिट भीतर भेज कर बाहर बैठे रहने  में हर क्षण मृत्यु पीड़ा होती है। बहादुर लोग तो महीनों चिट भेज कर बाहर  बैठे रहते हैं, मगर मरते नहीं। अपने से नहीं बनता। पिछले कुछ महीने ऐसी  गर्दिश के थे। कोई लाभ खुद चल कर दरवाजे पर नहीं आता। उसे मनाना पड़ता है।  चिरौरी करनी पड़ती है। लाभ थूकता है तो उसे हथेली पर लेना पड़ता है। इस  कोशिश में बड़ी तकलीफ हुई। बड़ी गर्दिश भोगी। *

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे जैसे लेखक की एक और गर्दिश है। भीतर जितना बवंडर महसूस कर रहे हैं,  उतना शब्दों में नहीं आ रहा है, तो रात-दिन बेचैन हैं। यह बड़ी गर्दिस का  वक्त होता है जिसे सर्जक ही समझ सकता है।  यों गर्दिशों की एक याद है। पर सही बात यह है कि कोई दिन गर्दिश से खाली  नहीं है। और न कभी गर्दिश का अन्त होना है। यह और बात है कि शोभा के लिए  कुछ अच्छे किस्म की गर्दिश चुन ली जायें।  उनका मेकअप कर दिया जाये, उन्हें  अदाएँ सिखा दी जायें-थोड़ी चुलबुली गर्दिश हो तो और अच्छा-और पाठक से कहा  जाये-ले भाई, देख मेरी गर्दिश !*

----------


## madhuu

*इस तरह गुजरा जन्मदिन / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*तीस साल पहले बाईस अगस्त को एक सज्जन सुबह मेरे घर आये। उनके हाथ में  गुलदस्ता था। उन्होंने स्नेह और आदर से मुझे गुलदस्ता दिया। मैं अकचका गया।  मैंने पूछा-यह क्यों ? उन्होंने कहा-आज आपका जन्मदिन है न। मुझे याद आया  मैं बाईस अगस्त को पैदा हुआ था। यह जन्मदिन का पहला गुलदस्ता था।  वे बैठ  गये। हम दोनों अटपटे थे। दोनों बेचैन थे। कुछ बातें होती रहीं। उनके लिए  चाय आई। वे मिठाई की आशा करते होंगे। मेरी टेबल पर फूल भी नहीं थे। वे समझ  गये होंगे कि सबेरे से इसके पास कोई नहीं आया। इसे कोई नहीं पूछता। लगा  होगा जैसे शादी की बधाई देने आये हैं, और इधर घर में रात को दहेज की चोरी  हो गई हो। उन्होंने मुझे जन्मदिन के लायक नहीं समझा। तब से अभी तक उन्होंने  मेरे जन्मदिन पर आने की गलती नहीं की। धिक्कारते होंगे कि कैसा निकम्मा  लेखक है कि अधेड़ हो रहा है, मगर जन्मदिन मनवाने का इन्तजाम नहीं कर सका।  इसका साहित्य अधिक दिन टिकेगा नहीं।*

----------


## madhuu

*हाँ, अपने जन्मदिन के समारोह का इन्तजाम खुद कर लेने वाले मैंने देखे हैं।  जन्मदिन ही क्यों, स्वर्ण-जयन्ती और हीरक जयन्ती भी खुद आयोजित करके ऐसा  अभिनय करते हैं, जैसे दूसरे लोग उन्हें कष्ट दे रहे हैं। सड़क पर मिल गये  तो कहा-परसों शाम के आयोजन में आना भूलिये मत। फिर बोले-मुझे क्या मतलब ?  आप लोग आयोजन कर रहे हैं, आप जानें।  चार-पाँच साल पहले मेरी रचनावली का प्रकाशन हुआ था। उस साल मेरे दो-तीन  मित्रों ने अखबारों में मेरे बारे में लेख छपवा दिये, जिनके ऊपर छपा था-22  अगस्त जन्मदिन के सुअवसर पर। मेरी जन्म-तारीख 22 अगस्त 1924 छपती है। यह  भूल है। तारीख ठीक है। सन् गलत है। सही सन् 1922 है। मुझे पता नहीं मैट्रिक  के सर्टिफिकेट में क्या है। मेरे पिता ने स्कूल में मेरी उम्र दो साल कम  लिखाई थी, इस कारण कि सरकारी नौकरी के लिए मैं जल्दी ‘ओव्हरएज’ नहीं हो  जाऊँ। इसका मतलब है कि झूठ की परम्परा मेरे कुल में है। पिता चाहते थे कि  मैं ‘ओव्हरएज’ नहीं हो जाऊँ। मैंने उनकी इच्छा पूरी की। मैं इस उम्र में भी  दुनियादारी के मामले में ‘अण्डरएज’ हूँ।*

----------


## madhuu

*लेख छपे तो मुझे बधाई देने मित्र और परिचित आये। मैंने सुबह मिठाई मँगा ली  थी। मैंने भूल की। मिलने वालों में चार-पाँच, मिठाई का डिब्बा लाये। इतने  में सब निबट गये। अगले साल मैंने सिर्फ तीन-चार के लिए मिठाई रखी। पाँचवें  सज्जन मिठाई का बड़ा डिब्बा लेकर आये। फिर हर तीन-चार के बाद कोई मिठाई लिए  आता। मिठाई बहुत बच गई। चाहता तो बेच देता और मुआवजा वसूल कर लेता। ऐसा  नहीं किया। परिवार और पड़ोस के बच्चे दो-तीन दिन खाते रहे। इस साल कुछ विशेष हो गया। जन्मदिन का प्रचार हफ्ता भर पहले से हो गया।  सूर्यग्रहण, चन्द्रग्रहण के घण्टों पहले उसके ‘वेद’ लग जाते हैं, ऐसा  पण्डित बताते हैं। ‘वेद’ के समय लोग कुछ नहीं खाते। वेद यानी वेदना। राहु,  केतु के दाँत गड़ते होंगे न। मेरा खाना-पीना तो नहीं छूटा वेद की अवधि में,  पर आशंका रही कि इस साल क्या करने वाले हैं यार लोग।*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रगतिशील लेखक संघ के संयोजक जयप्रकाश पाण्डे आये और बोले-इक्कीस तारीख की  शाम को एक आयोजन रखा है। उसमें एक चित्र प्रदर्शनी है और आपके साहित्य पर  भाषण हैं। गया से डॉ. सुरेन्द्र चौधरी आ रहे हैं। अन्त में आपकी कहानी  ‘सदाचार का तावीज’ का नाटक है। मैंने कहा-नहीं, नहीं कोई आयोजन मत करो। मैं  नहीं चाहता। जयप्रकाश पाण्डे ने कहा-मैं आपकी मंजूरी नहीं ले रहा हूं,  आपको सूचित कर रहा हूँ। आपको रोकने का अधिकार नहीं है। आपने लिखा और उसे  प्रकाशित करवा दिया। अब उस पर कोई भी बात कर सकता है। इसी तरह आपके जन्मदिन  को कोई भी मना सकता है। उसे आप कैसे और क्यों रोकेंगे ? वहीं बैठे दूसरे मित्र ने कहा-हो सकता है, बम्बई में हाजी मस्तान आपके  जन्मदिन का उत्सव कर रहे हों। आप क्या उन्हें रोक सकते हैं ? तर्क सही था।  मेरे लिखे पर मेरा सिर्फ रायल्टी का अधिकार है। मेरा जन्मदिन भी मेरा नहीं  है और मेरा मृत्यु-दिवस भी मेरा नहीं होगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*यों उत्सव स्वागत, सम्मान का अभ्यस्त हूँ। फूलमालाएँ भी बहुत पहनी हैं।  गले पड़ी माला की ताकत भी जानता हूँ। अगर शेर के गले में किसी तरह फूलमाला  डाल दी जाय, तो वह हाथ जोड़कर कहेगा-मेरे योग्य सेवा ? आशा है अगले चुनाव  में आप मुझे ही मत देंगे। आकस्मिक सम्मान भी मेरा हुआ। शहर में राज्य तुलसी अकादमी का तीन दिनों का  कार्यक्रम था। विद्वानों के भाषण होने थे। जलोटा को तुलसीदास के पद गाने के  लिए बुलाया गया था। पहले दिन सरकारी अधिकारी मेरे पास आये। कार्यक्रम की  बात की। फिर बोले-कल सुबह पण्डित विष्णुकान्त शास्त्री और पण्डित राममूर्ति  त्रिपाठी पधार रहे हैं। विष्णुकान्त शास्त्री कलकत्ता वाले से मेरी कई बार  की भेंट है। त्रिपाठी जी के भी अच्छे सम्बन्ध हैं। अधिकारी ने कहा-वे आपसे  भेंट करेंगे ही। उन्हें कब ले आऊँ ? मैंने कहा-कभी भी। तीनेक बजे ले आइये।  दूसरे दिन सबसे पहले जलोटा आये। फिर तीन प्रेस फोटोग्राफर आये। मैं समझा  ये हम लोगों का चित्र लेंगे। फिर पण्डित शास्त्री और पण्डित त्रिपाठी कमरे  में घुसे। मेरे मुँह से निकला-* *सेवन सदन स्वामि आगमनू मंगल करन अमंगल हरनू  शास्त्री ने कहा-नहीं बन्धु, बात यों है-* 
*एक घड़ी आधी घड़ी आधी में पुनि आध। तुलसी संगत साधु की हरै कोटि अपराध।। *

----------


## madhuu

*हम बात करने लगे। इतने में वही सरकारी अधिकारी न जाने कहाँ से एक थाली लेकर  मेरे पीछे से प्रवेश कर गये। थाली में नारियल, हल्दी, कुंकुम, अक्षत और  रामचरितमानस की पोथी थी। पुष्पमाला भी थी। मैं समझा कि विष्णुकान्त  शास्त्री का सम्मान होना है। मैंने कहा बहुत उचित है। शास्त्री कब-कब  कलकत्ता से आते हैं। उनका सम्मान करना चाहिए। शास्त्री जी बोले-नहीं  महाराज, आपका सम्मान करना है। वे लोग चकित रह गये जब मैंने उसी क्षण अपना  सिर टीका करने के लिए आगे बढ़ा दिया। वे आशा कर रहे थे कि मैं संकोच  जताऊँगा, मना करूँगा,। मैंने टीका करा लिया, माला पहन ली, नारियल और पोथी  ले ली। दूसरे दिन एक अखबार में छपा-तुलसी अकादमी वाले दोपहर को परसाई जी के घर में  घुस गये और उनका सम्मान कर डाला। ऐसी बलात्कार की खबरें छपती हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*इक्कीस तारीख की शाम को एक समारोह मेरी अनुपस्थिति में हो गया। भाषण,  चित्र-प्रदर्शनी, नाटक। दूसरे दिन जन्मदिन की सुबह थी। मैं सोकर उठा ही था कि पड़ोस में रहने वाले  एक मित्र दम्पत्ति आ गये। मुझे गुलदस्ता भेंट किया और एक लिफाफा दिया।  बोले-हैप्पी बर्थडे। मैनी हैप्पी रिटर्न्स। मैंने सुना है, मातमपुर्सी करने  गये एक सज्जन के मुँह से निकल पड़ा था-मैनी हैप्पी रिटर्न्स। कम अंगरेजी  जानने से यही होता है। एक नीम इंगलिश भारतीय की पत्नी अस्पताल में भरती थी।  उनकी एंग्लो-इंडियन पड़ोसिन ने पूछा-मिस्टर वर्मा, हाऊ इज योर वाइफ ?  वर्मा ने कहा-आन्टी, समथिंग इज़ वैटर दैन नथिंग ! गुलदस्ता मैंने टेबल पर रख दिया। उसके बगल में लिफाफा रख दिया। खोला नहीं।  समझा, शुभकामना का कार्ड होगा। पर मैंने लक्ष्य किया कि दम्पति का मन  बातचीत में नहीं लग रहा है। वे चाहते हैं कि मैं लिफाफा खोलूँ। मैंने खोला।  उसमें से एक हजार एक रुपये के नोट निकले। मैंने इसकी क्या जरूरत है’ जैसे  फालतू वाक्य बोले बिना रुपये रख लिये। सोचा-इसी को ‘गुड मार्निग’ कहते हैं। आगे सोचा कि अगले जन्मदिन पर अखबार  में निवेदन प्रकाशित करवा दूँगा कि भेंट में सिर्फ रुपये लायें। पुर्नविचार  किया। ऐसा नहीं छपाऊँगा। हो सकता है कोई नहीं आए।*

----------


## madhuu

*उपहारों का ऐसा होता है कि आपने जो टेबिल लैम्प किसी को शादी में दिया है वही घूमता हुआ किसी शादी में आपके पास लौट आता है। रात तक मित्र, शुभचिन्तक, अशुभचिन्तक आते रहे। कुछ लोग घर में बैठे कह रहे होंगे-साला, अभी जिन्दा है ! क्या किया ? एक साल और जी लिए तो कौन सा पराक्रम किया ? नहीं, वक्त ऐसा है कि एक दिन भी जी लेना पराक्रम है।*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे एक मित्र ने रिटायर होने के दस साल पहले अपनी तीन लड़कियों की शादी कर  डाली। मैंने कहा-तुम दुनिया के प्रसिद्ध पराक्रमियों में हो। भीम वीर थे।  महापराक्रमी थे। पर उन्हें तीन लड़कियों की शादी करनी पड़ती, तो चूहे हो  जाते। जिजीविषा विकट शक्ति होती है। खुशी से भी जीते हैं और रोते हुए भी  जीते हैं। प्रसिद्ध इंजीनियर डॉ. विश्वेसरैया सौ साल से ऊपर जिये। उनके  सौवें जन्मदिन पर पत्रकार ने उनसे बातचीत के बाद कहा-अगले जन्मदिन पर आपसे  मिलने की आशा करता हूँ। विश्वेसरैया ने जवाब दिया-क्यों नहीं मेरे युवा  मित्र ! तुम बिल्कुल स्वस्थ हो। यह उत्साह से जीना हुआ। और वे बुढ़ऊ भी  जीते हैं, जिनकी बहुएँ सुनाकर कहती हैं-भगवान अब इनकी सुन क्यों नहीं  लेते ? जिन्दगी के रोग का और मोह का कोई इलाज नहीं। मृत्टु-भय से आदमी को बचाने के लिए तरह-तरह की बातें कही जाती हैं। कहते  हैं-शरीर मरता है, आत्मा तो अमर है।*

----------


## madhuu

*व्यास ने कृष्ण से कहलाया है- जैसे आदमी पुराने वस्त्र त्याग कर नये ग्रहण करता है, वैसे ही आत्मा एक  शरीर छोड़कर दूसरा शरीर धारण कर लेती है। मगर ऐसी सूक्ष्म आत्मा को क्या  चाटें ? ऐसी आत्मा न खा-पी सकती है, न भोग कर सकती है, न फिल्म देख सकती  है। नहीं, मस्तिष्क का काम बन्द होते ही चेतना खत्म हो जाती है।  मगर-* *हम को मालूम है जन्नत की हकीकत लेकिन,  दिल को खुश रखने को ग़ालिब ये ख़्याल अच्छा है।  ग़ालिब के मन पर मौत छाई रहती थी। कई शेरों में मौत है। पता नहीं ऐसा क्यों है। शायद दुःखों के कारण हो।* 

*       ग़मे हस्ती का असद क्या हो जुजमर्ग, इलाज 
       शमअ हर रंग में जलती है, सहर होने तक
       क़ैदेहयात बन्दे गम असल में दोनों एक हैं
       मौत से पहले आदमी ग़म से निजात पाये क्यों। 
*

----------


## madhuu

*रवीनद्रनाथ ने लिख दिया था- 
*
*मीत मेरे दो विदा मैं जा रहा हूँ सभी के चरणों नमन में जा रहा हूँ यार की ये कुंजियाँ लो तुम सँभालो अब नहीं घर-बार मेरा तुम सँभालो लो आ रही है टेर अब मैं जा रहा हूँ *

----------


## madhuu

*कबीरदास ने शान्ति से कहा- 
*
*यह चादर सुर नर मुनि ओढ़ी मूरख मैली कीन्हीं दास कबीर जतन से ओढ़ी जस की तस धर दीन्ही चदरिया झीनी रे बीनी  
*
*इस सबके बावजूद जीवन की जय बोली जाती रहेगी। 
*

----------


## madhuu

*ग्रीटिंग कार्ड और राशन कार्ड / हरिशंकर परसाई
*

----------


## madhuu

*
मेरी टेबिल पर दो कार्ड पड़े हैं- इसी डाक से आया दिवाली ग्रीटिंग कार्ड और  दुकान से लौटा राशन कार्ड. ग्रीटिंग कार्ड में किसी ने शुभेच्छा प्रगट की  है कि मैं सुख और समृद्धि प्राप्त करूँ. अभी अपने शुभचिन्तक बने हुए हैं जो  सुख दिए बिना चैन नहीं लेंगे. दिवाली पर कम से कम उन्हें याद तो आती है कि  इस आदमी का सुखी होना अभी बकाया है. वे कार्ड भेज देते हैं कि हम तो सुखी  हैं ही, अगर तुम भी हो जाओ, तो हमें फिलहाल कोई एतराज़ नहीं.
*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरा राशन कार्ड मेरे सुख की कामना कर रहा है. मगर राशन कार्ड बताता है कि  इस हफ़्ते से गेहूँ की मात्रा आधी हो गयी है. राशन कार्ड ने ग्रीटिंग कार्ड  को काट दिया. ऐसा तमाचा मारा कि खूबसूरत ग्रीटिंग कार्डजी के कोमल कपोल  रक्तिम हो गए.शुरु से ही राशन कार्ड इस ग्रीटिंग कार्ड की ओर गुर्राकर देख  रहा था. जैसे ही मैं ग्रीटिंग कार्ड पढ़कर खुश हुआ, राशन कार्ड ने उसकी  गर्दन दबाकर कहा- क्यों बे साले, ग्रीटिंग कार्ड के बच्चे, तू इस आदमी को  सुखी करना चाहता है? जा, इसका गेहूँ आधा कर दिया गया. बाकी काला-बाज़ार से  खरीदे या भूखा रहे.*

----------


## madhuu

*बेचारा ग्रीटिंग कार्ड दीनता से मेरी ओर देख रहा है. मैं क्या करूँ? झूठों  की रक्षा का ठेका मुझे थोड़े ही मिला है. जिन्हें मिला है उनके सामने हाथ  जोड़ो. मेरे राशन कार्ड को तेरी झूठ बर्दाश्त नहीं हुई. इन हालात में सुख  का झूठी आशा लेकर तू क्यों आया? ग्रीटिंग कार्ड राष्ट्रसंघ के शान्ति  प्रस्तावों की तरह सुन्दर पर प्रभावहीन है. राशन कार्ड खुरदरा और बदसूरत  है, पर इसमें अनाज है. मेरे लिए यही सत्य है. और इस रंगीन चिकनाहट में  सत्यहीन औपचारिक शुभेच्छा है. ग्रीटिंग कार्ड सत्य होता अगर इसके साथ एक  राशन कार्ड भी भेजा गया होता और लिखा होता- हम चाहते हैं कि तुम सुख  प्राप्त करो. इस हेतु हम एक मरे हुए आदमी के नाम से जाली राशन कार्ड बनवाकर  भेज रहे हैं. जब तक धाँधली चले सस्ता अनाज लेते जाना और सुखी रहना. पकड़े  जाने पर हमारा नाम मत बताना. संकट के वक्त शुभचिंतक का नाम भूल जाना चाहिए.*

----------


## madhuu

*मित्रों से तो मैं कहना चाहता हूँ कि ये कार्ड ने भेजें. शुभकामना इस देश  में कारगर नहीं हो रही हैं. यहाँ गोरक्षा का जुलूस सात लाख का होता है और  मनुष्य रक्षा का सिर्फ एक लाख का. दुनिया भर में शुभकामना बोझ हो गयी है.  पोप की शुभकामना से एक बम कम नहीं गिरता. मित्रों की ही इच्छा से कोई सफल,  सुखी और समृद्ध कैसे हो जाएगा? सफलता के महल का प्रवेश द्वार बंद है. इसमें  पीछे के नाबदान से ही घुसा जा सकता है. जिन्हें घुसना है नाक पर रुमाल  रखकर घुस जाते हैं. पास ही इत्र सने रुमालों के ठेले खड़े हैं. रुमाल  खरीदो, नाक पर रखो और नाबदान में से घुस जाओ सफलता और सुख के महल में. एक  आदमी खड़ा देख रहा है. कोई पूछता है- घुसते क्यों नहीं? वह कहता है- एक नाक  होती तो घुस जाते. हमारा तो हर रोम एक नाक है. कहाँ-कहाँ रुमाल लपेटें.
*

----------


## madhuu

*एक डर भी है. सफलता, सुख और समृद्धि प्राप्त भी हो जाए, तो पता नहीं कितने  लोग बुरा मान जाएँ. संकट में तो शत्रु भी मदद कर देते हैं. मित्रता की  सच्ची परीक्षा संकट में नहीं, उत्कर्ष में होती है. जो मित्र के उत्कर्ष को  बर्दाश्त कर सके, वही सच्चा मित्र होता है. संकट में तपी हुई मित्रता  उत्कर्ष में खोटी निकलती मैंने देखी है. एक बेचारे की चार कविताएँ छप गईं,  तो चार मित्र टूट गए. आठ छपने पर पूरे आठ टूट गये. दो कवि सम्मेलनों में  जमने से एक स्थानीय कवि के कवि-मित्र रूठ गए. तीसरे कवि सम्मेलन में जब वह  ‘हूट’ हुआ, तब जाकर मित्रता अपनी जगह लौटी.*

----------


## madhuu

*ग्रीटिंग कार्डों पर अपना भरोसा नहीं. 20 सालों से इस देश को ग्रीटिंग  कार्डों के सहारे चलाया गया है. अम्बार लग गए हैं. हर त्योहार पर  देशवासियों को ग्रीटिंग कार्ड दिए जाते हैं- 15 अगस्त और 26 जनवरी पर, संसद  के अधिवेशन पर, पार्टी के सम्मेलन पर. बढ़िया सुनहले रंगों के मीठे शब्दों  के ग्रीटिंग्स- देशवासियों, बस इस साल तुम सुखी और समृद्ध हो जाओ.  ग्रीटिंग कार्डों के ढेर लगे हैं, मगर राशन कार्ड छोटा होता जाता है.*

----------


## Alaick

बहुत बढ़िया। प्रस्तुत करते रहें। आभार।

----------


## madhuu

*एक लड़की, पाँच दीवाने / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*गोर्की की कहानी है, ‘26 आदमी और एक लड़की’। इस लड़की की कहानी लिखते मुझे  वह कहानी याद आ गयी। रोटी के एक पिंजड़ानुमा कारखाने में 26 मजदूर सुअर से  भी बदतर हालत में रहते और काम करते हैं। मालिक की जवान लड़की जब निकलती है,  वे सब सीखचों से उसे देखते हैं। जीवन के रेगिस्तान में थोड़ी हरियाली आती  है। वे उसे देवी जैसी पूजते हैं। अलग-अलग और इकट्ठे उससे प्रेम करते हैं।  एक दिन जब वह अपने उच्चवर्गीय प्रेमी के साथ बाहर निकलती है, वे आदतन उसे  झाँकते हैं। लड़की कहती है-सुअर कहीं के ! और प्रेमी के साथ चली जाती है।*

----------


## madhuu

*पर जिस लड़की की कहानी मैं लिख रहा हूँ, वह बड़े आदमी की लड़की नहीं, गरीब  मध्यमवर्गीय परिवार की बड़ी लड़की है। पिता सरकारी नौकर है। पत्नी बच्चे  पैदा करने में गांधारी की स्पर्धा करती है। गांधारी ने अंधे पति से 100  बेटे पैदा कर दिये थे, इस औरत ने जवानी में ही आँखों वाले पति से 4 पैदा कर  लिये हैं। पाँचवें का शिलान्यास हो गया है। मरियल है। पूरा खाने को नहीं  मिलता। शरीर में खून नहीं। हड्डी ही हड्डी है।*

----------


## madhuu

*बड़ी लड़की विशेष दुर्बल नहीं है। वही खाना बनाती है। माँ तो लगातार  प्रसूती ही रहती है। लगता है, लड़की खाना, बनाते-बनाते एकाध रोटी ज्यादा  निगल लेती होगी। रोटी बड़े-बड़े क्रांतिकारियों को कमजोर बनाती है। चे  गुएवारा ने डायरी में लिखा है कि एक बहादुर गुरिल्ला साथी एक दिन चोरी से  डबलरोटी के दो टुकड़े खा गया। दूसरे दिन उसे दंड में नाश्ता नहीं दिया गया।*

----------


## madhuu

*लड़की छरहरी है। सुंदरी है। और गरीब की लड़की है। मुहल्ला ऐसा है कि लोग 12-13 साल की बच्ची को घूर-घूर कर जवान बना देते  हैं। वह समझने लगती है कि कहाँ घूरा जा रहा है। वह इन अंगों पर ध्यान देने  लगती है। ब्लाउज को ऊंचा करने लगती है। नीचे कपड़ा रख लेती है। कटाक्ष का  अभ्यास करने लगती है। पल्लू कब खसकाना और कैसे खसकाना-यह अभ्यास करने लगती  है। घूरने से शरीर बढ़ता है। आँखें बड़ी ताकतवर होती हैं। रहीम ने कहा है- रहिमन मन महाराज के, दृग सों नहीं दिवान। जाहि देख रीझे नयन, मन तेहि हाथ बिकान।। मन के दीवान जी होते हैं, नयन। नयनों के उपयोग के ज्ञानी उनका असर जानते  हैं। अगर आँखों का असर भीतर पड़ रहा है, तो स्त्री लॉकेट हाथ में लेकर उसे  हिलाने लगती है। लॉकेट न हो तो साड़ी के पल्ले को अँगुली पर लपेटने लगती  है। थोड़ी कठिनाई उसके साथ होती है, जो स्वेटर बुन रही है। पर ध्यान से  देखो तो वह भी दो-चार खाने गलत बुन देती है और उन्हें उकेलकर फिर बुनने  लगती है। बाकी चलतू साफ ही कह देती हैं-आज तो आपसे ही आइसस्क्रीम खायेंगे।  चलिये। लड़की को बाकी घूरने वाले अब हताश होकर कहीं और घूर रहे हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*अब कुल पाँच दीवाने बचे हैं, जो सामने बैठते या चक्कर लगाते हैं। चक्कर  लगाता प्रेमी बैठे प्रेमी से सवाया पड़ता है क्योंकि वह मेहनत करता है। फिर  परम्परा से कूचे की खाक छानता चला आ रहा है। लड़की अठारह साल की हो रही  है। उभार पर है। छज्जे पर आकर देखने लगती है, तो उपस्थित दीवाना समझता है  कि मेरे ही लिए खड़ी है और मुझी को देख रही है। पाँचों दीवाने एक साथ सिर्फ  शाम को होते हैं, क्योंकि वे दिन में काम पर जाते हैं। दिन में जो हाजिर  होता है, वह छज्जा देखता रहता है। आँखें मिलाता है, हावभाव करता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*सामने एक अधेड़ जनरल मर्चेंट की दूकान है। नीचे क्राकरी की। क्राकरी वाला  जवान है, मगर उसकी मुसीबत यह है कि छज्जा सिर के ऊपर पड़ता है। जनरल  मर्चेंट के बगल में किताबों की दूकान है, जिसका मालिक 40 साल का खूबसूरत  आदमी है। ठीक सामने के दो कमरे के मकान में एक जवान आदमी रहता है जो बीमा  कंपनी में काम करता है और 5-6 सौ से ऊपर की कमा लेता है। यह 3-4 घंटे ही  बाहर रहता है। बाकी समय घर में काटता है। क्वाँरा है।*

----------


## madhuu

*घर के सामने एक हलवाई की दूकान है। 50 पर पहुँचता होगा, पर वह भी दीवाना  है। दीवाना नम्बर 1 इसे कुल 3-4 घंटे का काम है। माल यहाँ से वहाँ सप्लाई करके वरी हो जाता है  और जनरल मर्चेंट की दूकान पर आकर बैठ जाता है। आर्थिक कठिनाई में रहता है।  इसने दाढ़ी बढ़ा ली है। दाढ़ी अलग-अलग तरह की होती है-प्रेमी की दाढ़ी अलग,  मुल्ला की अलग और मुफलिस की अलग। इसने प्रेमी की दाढ़ी बढ़ा ली है।  ‘ट्रिम’ करवाता है। दाढ़ी दीन भी होती है और रोबदार भी। यह दाढ़ी वाले के  व्यक्तित्व और आँखों के भाव से मालूम हो जाता है। कुछ दाढ़ियाँ क्षमा-याचना  करती मालूम होती हैं। इस प्रेमी का विश्वास है कि दाढ़ी बढ़ा कर आँखों में  भिखारीपन लेकर औरत का सामना करो तो वह आकर्षित हो जाती है। यह दाढ़ी और  दीनता लिये कभी दूकान पर बैठकर छज्जा देखता रहता है या फिर सामने की सड़क  पर टहलता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*यह सही है कि कुछ औरतों को दाढ़ी पसंद होती है। मैंने सुना है कुछ औरतें  पति की दाढ़ी को इतना पसंद करती हैं कि सुबह दाढ़ी में टूथपेस्ट लगा कर उसी  से ब्रश कर लेती हैं। यह प्रेमी सिर्फ देखता है। वह छज्जे पर आक्सीजन लेने आती है, तो दाढ़ी वाला  समझता है कि वह उसी को देखने आयी है और दीन हो जाता है। वह करुणा में से  प्रेम निकालना चाहता है। करुणा में से प्रेम निकलता भी है। गाँव की चलतू  औरत कहती है-इत्ते बड़े-बड़े आदमी के लड़के और मेरे गोड़ (पाँव) पड़े। मेरा  तो जी पसीज जाए है। नहीं करते नहीं बनै। दाढ़ी वाले को कभी-कभी लड़की का सामीप्य प्राप्त होता है। नीचे के नल से  लड़की का भाई बालटियाँ भर कर ऊपर ले जाता है। कभी वह नहीं होता, लड़की पानी  भरने आती है। तब दाढ़ी वाला प्रेमी पानी की बालटियाँ उठा कर दरवाजे तक रख  आता है। वह कहती है-बड़ी तकलीफ की तुमने भैया ! दाढ़ी वाला ‘भैया’ संबोधन  से बहुत डरता है। कहीं यह राखी न बाँधने लगे ! दाढी वाले प्रेमी को 7-8  घंटे जनरल मर्चेंट की दुकान पर बैठने के लिए बहाना चाहिए। वह कहता है-बड़े  भैया, मैं तो फुरसत में रहता हूँ। कुछ काम हो, तो बता दिया करिये। दुकानदार  उसे पार्सल छुड़ाने और माल सप्लाई करने भेज देता है। सेठ ने बाहर का काम  करने वाले नौकर को निकाल दिया है।*

----------


## madhuu

*दीवाना नंबर 2 यह 30 साल के लगभग है। गोरा और साधारणत: देखने में अच्छा है। इसे दूसरों से  कुछ ज्यादा सुभीते भी हैं और कुछ असुविधाएँ भी। सुभीता यह है वह रुपये  उधार दे देता है, पर उधार लेने लड़की का बाप आता है। वह चाहता है, लड़की  आये। कहता है-तुम क्यों तकलीफ करते हो ? बच्चों को भेज दिया करो। पर बाप  खुद ही उधार लेने आता है, या लड़की की माँ आ जाती है। असुविधा इस दीवाने को  यह है कि लड़की ऊपर रहती है। वह उसे देख नहीं सकता। पीछे की तरफ जाता है,  तो वहाँ ऊपर लकड़ी की जाली लगी है। लड़की उसे दिखती नहीं है। मजबूरी में वह  पुस्तक-प्रेमी हो गया है। वह सामने कि किताब की दुकान पर बैठता है एकाध  घंटे और मुआवजे के रूप में गुलशन नंदा की कोई किताब खरीद लाता है। इधर एक तरीका उसने और निकाला। सब्जी का ठेले वाला थोड़ी दूर पर, जहाँ रोज  काफी सब्जी खरीदने वाले परिवार रहते हैं, खड़ा होता है। क्राकरी वाले ने  सोचा कि ठेले वाला यहाँ भी खड़ा हो, तो वह सब्जी खरीदने नीचे आया करेगी।  उसने ठेले वाले से कहा-इधर भी खड़े रहा करो। उसने उम्मीद की कि भाव-ताव को  लेकर बात होगी। कभी उसके पास पैसे न होंगे, तो मैं उधार में दिला दूँगा और  बाद में चुकता कर दूँगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*ठेले वाले ने कहा-यहाँ, भाई साब, खरीदने वाले ही नहीं है। दीवाने ने कहा-हैं क्यों नहीं ? एक-दो रोज देखो। ठेले वाला दरवाजे के पास खड़ा होकर आवाज लगाने लगा। लड़की ऊपर से आयी। उसने पूछा-आलू क्या भाव दिये ? इतने में दीवाना क्राकरी के ग्राहक को छोड़ कर ठेले के पास आ गया। प्रेम में बड़ा त्याग करना पड़ता है। ग्राहक खोना पड़ता है। ठेले वाले से कहा-ठीक भाव से देना। और लड़की से आँखें मिलाने लगा। लड़की ने कहा-पाव किलो आलू दे दो। सब्जी वाला निराश हुआ। क्राकरी वाला नैतिक संकट में आ गया। उसने कहा-ए, एक किलो दे दो। बाकी पैसे कल ले जाना। 
*

----------


## madhuu

*सब्जी वाले ने भरोसा कर लिया। उसने एक किलो तौल दिये। पर सब्जी वाले को रोज  वहाँ रोकने के लिए इतनी खरीद काफी नहीं थी। क्राकरी वाले ने लड़की के बाकी  पैसे दिये और घर के लिए दो-तीन किलो सब्जी और खरीद ली। उसे भरोसा हो गया  कि सब्जी वाला अब रोज यहाँ खड़ा होगा और मेल-जोल बढ़ेगा। पर प्रेम का रास्ता काँटों का रास्ता है। पता नहीं, इस सनातन मार्ग पर कब  कांक्रीट की सड़कें बनेंगी। अभी भी प्रेम में काँटों भरी पगदंडी पर से चलना  पड़ता है। योजना आयोग को अगली योजना में प्रेम की कांक्रीट की सड़कों का  प्रावधान करना चाहिए।*

----------


## madhuu

*बात यह हुई कि जब क्राकरी वाला जवान दोपहर को सब्जी लेकर घर पहुंचा और उसके  पिता ने सब्जी देखी, तो डाँटा-तुझसे किसने कहा था कि सब्जी ला ? यह कचरा  उठा लाया। बात यह है कि पिता रिटायर्ड बेकार आदमी हैं। वह सुबह झोला लेकर सब्जी-बाजार  चल देते हैं। दस दुकानें हैं और बढ़िया सब्जी खरीदते हैं। नतीजा प्रेमी के लिए बुरा हुआ। दूसरे दिन से उसने सब्जी खरीदना बंद कर दिया  और ठेले वाले ने वहाँ रुकना बंद कर दिया। अब ऊपर के परिवार को सब्जी  चाहिए, तो छोटी लड़की दूर खड़े ठेले से पाव किलो आलू खरीद लाती है। अब इस  दीवाने को कुल इतना सहारा है कि सामने की किताब की दुकान पर बैठे, देखे और  नजर बचा कर हलका-सा इशारा कर दे।*

----------


## madhuu

*दीवाने अपने बरताव से लड़की को चतुर बनाये दे रहे हैं। भोली लड़की सुविधा  की होती है। उसे पटाना आसान होता है। पर ये दीवाने उसे काइयाँ बना रहे हैं।  यह इन्हीं के हित के विरुद्ध जा रहा है। अब वह लड़की आसान नहीं रही।*

----------


## madhuu

*दीवाना नंबर 3 यह सामने वाला हलवाई है। निहायत गंदी चड्डी और मैल से काली बनियान पहन कर  भट्टी के सामने सवेरे बैठ जाता है। दाढ़ी खिचड़ी है और कई दिन बनाता नहीं  है। दाँत पीले हैं, नाक को नाक नहीं, आलू बंडा कहा जा सकता है। जलेबी के  बाद वह आलू बंडे और...और भजिये बनाता है। यह विकट दीवाना है। छज्जे की तरफ देखते हुए कड़ाही में चमचा चलाता है।  जलेबी जल भी जाती है। कभी कच्चे-कच्चे आलू-बंडे निकाल लेता है। तेल खाली  जलता रहता है और वह छज्जे पर लड़की को देखता रहता है। फिर उसे जलेबी दिखा  कर अपने पीले दाँतों से हँसता है। समझता है, गरीब की लड़की है, आकर जलेबी  ले जायेगी। पर वह नहीं आती। एक दिन छोटी लड़की को उसने जलेबी दे दी थी।  कहने लगा-सब लोग बाँट कर खाना। उसका मतलब था, वह मेहबूबा भी खा ले। पर  मेहबूबा ने छोटी को डाँट दिया-फिर उससे जलेबी लेगी, तो पिट जायेगी। *

----------


## madhuu

*इधर यह दीवाना पीले दाँत निकाले और नथुने फैलाये छज्जे की तरफ देख रहा था  कि वह अब आयी, पर वह नहीं आयी। तब दीवाना दुकान के इस कोने, उस कोने खड़ा  होकर देखने लगा कि भीतर ही दिख जाये। लड़की सब कुछ भीतर से देख रही थी।  आखिर वह बाहर छज्जे पर आकर खड़ी हो गयी और हलवाई की तरफ देख लिया। वह  कृतार्थ हो गया। उस वक्त वह आकर कहती है कि मैं तुम्हारा तला हुआ हाथ  खाऊँगी, तो वह पंजा तल कर उसे खिला देता। लोग उससे पूछते हैं-तुम्हारी उम्र कितनी है ? 50 के पार तो होगी ? वह कहता  है-30 से ऊपर नहीं है। पाँच साल से भट्ठी के सामने बैठ रहा हूँ, इसलिए उमर  ज्यादा लगती है। पाँच साल पहले देखते। अच्छे-अच्छे घरों की मरती थी। दो-तीन  तो जल कर मर गयी थी मेरे प्रेम में। जब वह छज्जे पर आती है, हलवाई पीले दाँत निकाल कर, थुथने फैला कर साँड की  तरह दूर से सूँघता है कि तैयार हुई कि नहीं।*

----------


## madhuu

*दीवाना नम्बर-4 यह खिलाड़ी है। कई जगह खेलता है। पैसे वाले का लड़का है।  चेन सावधानी से कुरते के बाहर रखता है। यह अक्सर शाम को आता है। इसका  विश्वास है, टयूबलाइट में आदमी ज्यादा खूबसूरत लगता है। इसका आना किसी को  पसंद नहीं- इसके अच्छे कपड़ों और चेन के कारण। पर तब लड़की चूल्हा फूंकती  रहती है। आसपास के टयूब-लाइट बेकार चले जाते हैं। एक-दो बार वह लड़की छो पर  आकर पसीना पोंछने लगती है। यह दीवाना समझता है कि चेन उसे दिख गई।*

----------


## madhuu

*यह सोने की चेन से बांधकर उसे खींचना चाहता है। यह प्रेमी बड़े जोर-जोर से  शेखियां बघारता है, ठहाका लगाता है... वह सुन ले कि कोई मस्ताना उसके लिए  बेताब है। पर लड़की तब भीतर चूल्हा फूंकती होती है। दीवाना वहां लोगों को  चाय पिलाता है... वह देख ले कि मैं इतना उदार हूं। पर वह चूल्हा फूंकती है।  जोर से कहता है- अरे, हजारों रुपए फूंक दिए हैं, यहां तो पैसे को मिट्टी  समझते हैं। जरूरतमंद हो और मांगें, तो हजार-दो हजार दे देते हैं। और भूल  जाते हैं। पर लड़की इसकी वह दैवी उदारता सुन नहीं पाती, क्योंकि रोटी बनाती  होती है। इस दीवाने ने समय गलत चुना। इसे शाम के पहले, सबेरे या दोपहर को  आना चाहिए। पर इसकी भी मजबूरी है। इसके चेहरे पर चेचक के हल्के दाग हैं,  इसलिए इसे टयूबलाइट में ही आना पड़ता है। यह भी किताब की दुकान पर थोड़ी  देर बैठता है। वहां से रसोई बनाने का कोना दिख जाता है। फिर यह याद लिए हुए  घर चला जाता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*दीवाना नम्बर-5 इसे सबके बाद इसलिए ले रहा हूं कि यह 100 फीसदी दीवाना है।  एकमात्र गंभीर और समर्पित दीवाना। गोरा आदमी है। अकेले जिंदगी काट रहा है।  हर स्त्री पर मोहित हो जाता है। पर जब से उस लड़की पर इसकी नजर पड़ी है, यह  बिलकुल उसी का हो गया है। रात-दिन उसी की याद में लिप्त रहता है। काम में  मन नहीं लगता। लोगों से बात करता है, तो या तो उसी की बात करता है, या  गुमसुम उसके बारे में सोचता रहता है। ठीक सामने रहने के कारण भीतर से भी  उसे बैठकर या लेटे हुए देखता रहता है। यों सेक्स यहां-वहां जमाता रहता है।  इसे हर 6 महीने में मकान बदलना पड़ता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दोपहर को घबराया मेरे पास आया, कहने लगा- मोहल्ले में पिटने की नौबत आ  गई है। मैंने पूछा- तो उसने बताया- मकान मालकिन गरीब है। उसने एक कमरा मुझे  किराए पर देख रखा है। वह खुद एक से फंसी है। लड़की को मैंने पटा लिया था।  एक लड़का भी है, जो मैट्रिक की परीक्षा में बैठने वाला है। आज दोपहर को  लड़की आ गई, माँ ऊपर सो रही थी। हम दोनों बिस्तरे में थे कि माँ आ गई। देखा  तो चिल्लाई- अरे, इसे क्या चकलाघर समझ रखा है? भले आदमियों के मोहल्ले में  ये कारनामे? मेरी लड़की को बिगाड़ रहे हो! मैं अभी मोहल्लेवालों को  पुकारती हूं और तुम्हारी बोटी-बोटी करवाती हूं! मैंने पूछा- फिर तुमने क्या  किया? उसने कहा- मैंने उसके पांव पकड़ लिए और कहा, मुझे माफ कर दो। मैंने  पूछा- लड़की से उसने क्या किया? कहने लगा- कुछ खास नहीं। एक हल्का-सा चांटा  मारा और कहा- चल, हरामजादी, ऊपर! लफंगों के चक्कर में फंसती है! मैं इस  बदमाश को अभी पिटवाती हूं। मैंने फौरन साइकिल उठाई और आपके पास भागा चला आ  रहा हूं। क्या करूं? मेरा वहां सामान पड़ा है। एक पेटी में काफी रुपया भी  है। मैं लौटने में डरता हूं। क्या सचमुच वह मुझे पिटवा देगी? मैंने कहा-  हाँ। उसने कहा- पर मोहल्लेवालों को क्या मतलब? वे जानते हैं, वह औरत एक से  फंसी है। क्या वे लोग मेरी बात नहीं मानेंगे? मैंने कहा- बिलकुल नहीं  मानेंगे। उसी की बात मानेंगे, हंगामा करेंगे। तुम्हें पीटेंगे। ऐसे हंगामे  मोहल्ले की नीरसता भंग करते हैं। महीने में एकाध लड़की भगाई न जाए, या कोई  बलात्कार न हो तो मोहल्ले के निवासी बहुत बोर होते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*इस बार अत्यंत मनोरंजक और प्रभावशाली व्यंग्य रचना पेश करी है मित्र आपने*

----------


## madhuu

*वह काफी घबराया हुआ था। मैंने पूछा- आज या कल लड़की की माँ से तुम्हारी कुछ  बात हुई थी? उसने कहां- हाँ, रात को और सबेरे मेरे पास बैठी रही। पैसे की  तकलीफ बताती रही। कह रही थी- परसों मुन्ना की 50 रुपए परीक्षा फीस भरनी है।  बड़ी परेशानी है। कुछ समझ में नहीं आता। सुबह भी वही चिंता बताती रही कि  मुन्ना की फीस भरनी है। मैं मामला समझ गया। मैंने कहा- फौरन घर जाओ, पेटी  से पचास रुपए निकालो, ऊपर उसके पास जाकर उसे रुपए दो और कहो- लो, मुन्ना की  फीस भर दो। जैसा तुम्हारा लड़का, वैसा मेरा भाई। पैसा तो आता-जाता रहता  है। लड़के का साल बरबाद नहीं होना चाहिए। इसके सिवा कोई और रास्ता पिटने से  बचने का नहीं है। कहने लगे- पर उसने पीटने वाले इकट्ठे कर रखे हों तो?  मैंने कहा- मैं निश्चित कहता हूं, उसने अभी तक किसी से कुछ भी नहीं कहा  होगा। वह तुम्हारी राह देख रही होगी। वह बोले- पचास तो बहुत होते हैं। मेरा  काम तो आधा भी नहीं हुआ था। मैंने कहा- पचास दे दोगे, तो पिटने से तो  बचोगे ही, रात को वह तुम्हारा पूरा काम करवा देगी। इस तरह डेवढ़ा काम हो  जाएगा। वह बड़ी घबराहट में गए। दूसरे दिन मिले, तो मैंने पूछा- पिटे तो  नहीं? उन्होंने कहा- नहीं। मैंने पूछा- उसने रुपए ले लिए? वह बोले- हाँ,  कहने लगी कि अरे भैया, तुम तो घर के ही हो। मुसीबत में तुम का नहीं आओगे तो  कौन आएगा! मैंने पूछा- और रात को उसने पूरा काम तुम्हारा करवा दिया न? वह  बोले- हाँ, करवा दिया, आपने ठीक कहा था कि डेवढ़ा हो जाएगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैंने कहा- अब उस मकान को फौरन छोड़ो और बहुत ही तकलीफ 'उस' मामले में हो,  सुभीते का मामला न जमे, तो गांधी जी की शिक्षा के अनुसार चलो। उन्होंने  पूछा- गांधी जी ने इस 'सेक्स' के मामले में क्या सिखाया है, सिवा  ब्रम्हचर्य के? मैंने कहा- नहीं, उन्होंने अछूतोध्दार भी सिखाया है। 1-2  रुपयों में अछूतोध्दार कर लिया करो। वह गांधीभक्त हो गए। अछूतोध्दार पर  अधिक ध्यान देने लगे। ब्राम्हण 500-600 रुपए कमाने वाला, देखने में अच्छा-  फिर भी शादी न हो, यह एक सवाल बहुत लोगों के मन में उठता है। परदेशी है  यहां। एक समस्या तो यही है कि लड़की वालों के सामने कौन सिध्द करे कि यह  ब्राम्हण ही है? उसकी वंशावली कौन बताए?*

----------


## ingole

*बहुत जबरजस्त हास्य-व्यंग्य है मित्र 
इन रचनाओं के पढ़ते समय मैं अनायास ही जोर से हंस पढता हूँ ,अगल बगल के लोग मुझे शंकास्पद नजरों से देखने लगते हैं..हा हा हा*

----------


## madhuu

*परिवार के कोई बुजुर्ग दिलचस्पी लेते दिखते नहीं है। ऐसा नहीं है कि लड़की  वाले आते नहीं है। वह खुद भी तलाश करके लड़की वालों के यहां जाता है। पर  सुना है, एक विशेषता है उसमें। वह लड़की की अपेक्षा उसकी माँ पर ज्यादा  ध्यान देने लगता है। इससे एक तो लड़की बिचकती है, दूसरे माँ उसे कुछ 'यों  ही' समझने लगती है। कुछ लोगों ने समझाया कि माँ को जरूरत खुश करो, पर उसे  माँ समझकर खुश करो। वह जवाब देता है- मैं क्या करूं? जिस परिवार में जाता  हूं, वहां माँ और लड़की दोनों मेरे ऊपर मरने लगती हैं। यह समस्या बढ़ी  टेढ़ी है। माँ पर ध्यान देता है तो लड़की बिचकती है और माँ लफंगा समझने  लगती है, जहां माँ अनुकूल होने लगे, वहां वह लड़की को काटती है- तेरा यहां  क्या काम है? जाकर पढ़ती क्यों नहीं? माँ और बेटी दोनों पर एक साथ डोरे  डालना खतरनाक होता है। कुछ पुरुष सोचते हैं कि लड़की नहीं तो माँ ही हाथ लग  जाए। लड़की से तो शादी भी करनी पड़ सकती है। पर इधर यह प्रेमी लोगों से  कहता जरूर है कि माँ मेरे पीछे पड़ी है।*

----------


## madhuu

*उस आदमी की बड़ी आफत है, जिसे दुनिया की हर स्त्री अच्छी लगती है और यह  समझता है कि दुनिया की हर स्त्री मुझ पर जान देती है। ऐसे में एक भी स्त्री  हाथ नहीं पड़ती। यह प्रेमी नम्बर 5 लड़की के पीछे दीवाना है। वह उससे शादी  करना चाहता है। बिलकुल डूबा है। लड़की भी अनुकूल लगती है। वह इसी की तरफ  ज्यादा ध्यान देती है। दीवानों ने खुद एक सीधी लड़की को जो सहज ही फंसती,  कांइयां बना दिया है और अपना ही नुकसान कर लिया है। प्रेमी रोज एक-दो  प्रेम-कविताएं लिखता है। प्रेमानुभूति प्रसार मांगती है। वह लोगों को  सुनाता भी है। कविताएं अच्छी होती है। सीधी भी होती है- मेरे पास आओ तो-  बैठो तो, मैं तुम्हारा हाथ सहलाऊं और चूम लूं- वगैरह। देखा-देखी तो बहुत हो  चुकी। निकटता कैसे हो?*

----------


## madhuu

*रेमी बड़ा आविष्कारक होता है। लड़की का बाप शराब-प्रेमी है। इतवार की एक  शाम उसने उसे बुलाया मिसिरजी, आइए न। यहीं बैठें। मिसिरजी आकर बैठ गए।  प्रेमी ने ठर्रे का अध्दा खोल लिया और चालू हो गया। मिसिरजी जब आधी से  ज्यादा पी गए तो प्रेमी ने कहा- आपको लड़की की शादी भी तो करना है। मिसिरि  जी ने झोंकते हुए कहा- मुझे क्या चिंता? तुम जैसा दामाद किस... वाले को  मिलेगा? तुम तो मेरे दामाद ही हो गए। दुनिया कुछ भी कहे। सबकी माँ की...  उसने प्रेमी को गले लगा लिया। प्रेमी को रात-भर नींद नहीं आई। सुबह मिसिरजी  घर से निकले तो प्रेमी ने पुकारा- मिसिरजी, जरा सुनिये तो। मिसिरिजी ने  चलते-चलते कहा- डयूटी का टाइम हो रहा है, फिर मिलूंगा। उनका नशा उतर गया  था।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक नैतिकतावादी- यह सीधा-खूबसूरत पुस्तक विक्रेता है। तीन बच्चे हैं। अच्छी  पत्नी है। इसके लिए दुनिया में दूसरी और कोई औरत नहीं है। मैं कभी-कभी उनके  पास बैठता हूं। वे पीड़ित हैं। कहते हैं- यह क्या चला है मुहल्ले में?  बड़ी खराब बात है। तमाम हल्ला फैला हुआ है। यह बंद होना चाहिए। फिर कहने  लगे- हमारी भी बदनामी हो रही है। वे तीन दीवाने हमारी दूकान पर आकर उससे  आंखें लड़ाते हैं और इशारे करते हैं। इससे हमारे धंधे पर असर पड़ेगा। मैंने  उनमें से दो से तो साफ कह दिया कि यहां न बैठा करो। मैंने थोड़े हल्के  'मूड' में कहा- तुम तो हो बुध्दू! मैंने देखा कि वह लड़की तुम्हारी तरफ  बहुत देखती है। वह तुमसे बहुत आकर्षित है। तुम एकाध बार उसकी तरफ देख लिया  करो। उन्होंने कहा- फालतू बात मत करो। हम इन झंझटों में नहीं पड़ते। हमारी  'वाइफ' है।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैने कहा-"यार , एकमात्र 'वाइफ़' से काम नही चलता । तुम तो बहुत अरसिक हो ।एसी ऎसी खूबसूरत लडकिया किताबे खरीदने आती है , और तुम उनसे ५-१० पैसे के लिये झिकझिक करते हो ।कल यह जो पी एच डी वाली आई थी , कसे प्रेम से बाते कर रही थी।कहती थी- हम तो फ़र्स्ट इयर से आपके पास आरही है , कही ओर जाती ही नही है ,और तुम उससे कहते थे पान्च पैसे से ऊपर कमीशन हम नही देन्गे ।बेचारी कितनी निराश हुई। तुम्हे तो उसे किताबे यु ही दे देनी थी कि जाओ ले जा कर पढो ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*ऊनका ज़वाब था-" जी हा खूबसूरत लडकियो को किताबे यु  ही मुफ़्त मे देता जाऊ,तो तीन बच्चे मैने पैदा कर रखे है , उनका पालन क्या वो पी एच डी वाली करेगी ?
  फ़िर वे नैतिकता, सदाचार ,एक पत्निव्रत, व पतिव्रता धर्म की बाते करने लगे ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*मैने कहा-" धर्मग्रन्थ इस मामले मे बहूत छूट देते है । देखो , पत्निव्रत से पतिव्रत धर्म बडा होता है । पर तुलसीदास जी ने कहा है , उत्तम नारी के बारे मे -
    उत्तम कर अस बस मन  माही
   सपनेहु आन पुरुष जग नाही
अर्थात उत्तम स्त्री वह है , जिसके लिये सपने मे भी कोई पुरुष पराया नही है , अर्थात सभी अपने ही है ।

*

----------


## madhuu

*  इस पर उनका रिमार्क था-" तुम्हारा दिमाग विक्रत है ।तुम उल्टे और गलत अर्थ निकालते हो । अच्छा हुआ जो तुमने पढाने का धन्धा छोड दिया । हम इस सब को पसन्द नही करते । मै उस तीसरे प्रेमी का आना भी बन्द करा दून्गा।
    और वे मुहल्ले की अनैतिकता पर और भी गमगीन हो गये ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*  फ़िर प्रेमी नम्बर पान्च -
  इस प्रेमी की बात मैने बीच मे छोड दी थी ।यह आदर्श  प्रेमी है  । जो अपने होने वाले ससुर को शादी से पहले ही शराब पिलाये वह आदर्श प्रेमी होता है ।
  पर सुबह नशा उतरने के बाद वह ये ज़रूर सोचता होगा कि सम्भावित आदर्श दामाद शराब पीता है 
   रात को लगभग डेढ पॊवा पीकर जो गले लगा कर दामाद बना लेता है, वह सुबह यह कह कर बरका जाता है कि ड्युटि का टाइम हो रहा है ।दिन मे उससे पक्की बात ही नही होती ।घर मे जाने का सिलसिला ही शुरू नही हो रहा ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*  लडकी की मा चतुर है ।वह सब समझ रही  है ।
 एक दिन लडकी के घर मे आटा नही था ।चुल्हा ठन्डा पडा था । मा ने छोटी लडकी को प्रेमी के पास भेजा।
बॊली- सामने वाले बाबुजी से कहना कि हमे थोडा आटा देदे । हमारे घर आने पर लोटा देन्गे । लडकी गयी ।
 प्रेमी सर से पाव तक प्रेम मे डूबा है ।
कहता है- मै उसके लिये प्राण भी दे सकता हु ।प्रेमिका भूखी बैठी है ।

*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमी ने झट से लगभग दो किलॊ आटा लडकी को दे दिया ।
मगर उसके जाने के बाद डायरी निकाल कर उसके नाम  दो  किलॊ आटा और उसकी कीमत लिख ली ।
मुझे  ऐसे आदर्श प्रेमी बडे अच्छे लगते है जो प्राण देने को तैयार है .मगर भूखी  प्रेमिका को जो आटा देते है , उसकी कीमत उसके खाते मे लिख लेते है । प्राण   की भी कोई कीमत है ? बाज़ार मे कोन खरीदता है प्राण ? आटा फ़िर भी एक रुपये  मे डॆढ किलो का होता है ।हिसाब प्रेम मे ज़रूर होता है । कही प्रेम मे फ़ल  नही आये या शादी नही हुई तो कमसे कम हिसाब तो रिकार्ड मे रहेगा ।
लडकी कभी दाल भी ले जाती है और प्रेमी उसकी कीमत हिसाब मे डाल लेता है ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*मिसिर जी कहते है - " तिवारी जी  "एरियर्स " मिलने वाले है , मिलते ही सब चुकता कर दून्गा ।
पर प्रेमी सोचता है - आटा दाल , और नकद के " एरियर्स " छोडो ।प्रेम के जो "एरिअर्स " हो गये है , वो तो जळी चुक जाये ।


*

----------


## madhuu

*आखिर एक दिन छोटी लडकी ने आकर कहा ," भैइया , अम्मा ने कहा है कि भोजन दोपहर को हमारे यहा करना ।
  प्रेमी थॊडी देर तो सन्न बेठा रहा ।
फ़िर विचलित हुआ । आखिर घर मे जाने का सिलसिला बन्धा ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*दोपहर के खाने को तीन घन्टे शेष् थे । आखिर इतना टाइम कैसे काटे  ?
क्या  सिनेमा का मेटिनी शो देख आये ? खुशी से अर्ध विक्षिप्त हो गया ।मन को  लगाये रखने के लिये सामान सम्भालने लगा । उसमे भी मन नही लगा । सडक पर निकल  पडा । चौराहे पर गया । बगल की दुकान से पान खाया।
लौटा तो फ़िर पान खाया  । फ़िर दूसरे चौराहे तक गया । लौटा तो इधर वाले पान वाले से पान खाया ।फ़िर  दूसरे चौराह्वे की तरफ़ गया और फ़िर पान खाया ।
पान वालो ने कहा -" आज तिवारी जी पन्द्रह पन्द्रह मिनट मे पान खा रहे है , क्या बात है ?
वह दोनो चौराहो पर छ बार जा चुका था और २४ पान खा चुका था ।पता नही पानो का हिसाब उसने प्रेमिका के खाते मे लिखा या नही ?

फ़िर थक कर बैठ गया और बच्चन के गीत पढने लगा "आज न सोउन्गा , ना सोने दुन्गा तुम्हे , हे मनभीते " कैइ बार गाया ।
 फ़िर स्नान किया । झकझक धोति और कुर्ता पहना ।चेहरे पर "स्नो" लगाया और बिना आसपास देखे चोर की तरह सीढिया चढ गया ।

*

----------


## madhuu

*बडे प्रेम से उन लोगो ने खाना खिलाया । खाने के बाद लडकी की मा ने कहा- भैया , काहे को हाथ से रोटी बनाते हो ? यही खा लिया करो ।  
  सुन कर प्रेमी को थोडी देर तो होश नही रहा । फ़िर होश मे आया तो बोला-आप लोगो की इच्छा है तो खा लिया करुन्गा ,।पर आप लोगो के भी खर्चे लगे है। आपको साठ रुपये हर महीने लेने पडेन्गे ।
मा ने कहा - आपस मे पैसे की क्या बात है । आप तो शाम से ही खाना शुरू कर दो ।
  छह सात आदमी का खाना वैसे ही बनता है । दाल मे थोडा पानी ज्यादा डाल दो  और सब्ज़ी मे भी , तो सिर्फ़ चार पान्च रोटियो की ही जरुरत तो है ।साठ रुपये गरीब परिवार को बहुत मदद है ।
शाम को प्रेमी खाने गया तो पहले साठ रुपये मा के हाथ मे रखे ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*इधर बाकी दीवानो की दुनिया मे तहलका मच गया ।-साले ने वहा रोटी खाना शुरू कर दिया ।इसे पीट कर मुहल्ले से भगाना पडेगा ।
   प्रेमी दोनो टाइम आसपास  बिना देखे सीढिया चढ जाता है ।
एक दिन हलवाई कहने लगा-भैया, कोई दिन हमारी जलेबी भी चखा दो 
   पहले खाना मा और छोटी लडकी परोसती थी, फ़िर बडी लडकी परोसने लगी ।वह खाना कम और हावभाव ज्यादा परोसती थी ।
सब दीवानो ने मिल कर सीधी सादी लडकी को चतुर बना दिया है ।

*

----------


## madhuu

*पन्द्रह-बीस दिन बाद एक मित्र ने कहा- तिवारी जी, कुछ दुबले लग रहे हो ।भोजन तो वहा अच्छा मिलता है न ?
 प्रेमी ने कहा- भोजन तो वहा अच्छा मिलता है पर जरा भूख ही कुछ कम हो गयी है ।
मित्र ने कहा- हा, भावातिरेक मे खाया नही जाता ।
 प्रेमी ने कहा-हा, ऐसा ही है ।
 मित्र ने कहा-कुछ सन्केत से आइडिया देती है ?
प्रेमी ने कहा- हा, मा की नज़र बचा कर पल्ला लापरवाही से खिसका कर उपर की चीज़ क्षण भर को दिखा देती है ।
  और वह ध्यानमग्न हो गया

*

----------


## madhuu

*मित्र सच्चा है । प्रेमी से सहानुभुति है । चाहता है, इसकी शादी उस लडकी से हो ही जाये ।
*
* पर मा बाप जान्च रहे है  । भरोसा कर लेना चाहते है ।इधर प्रेमी ने उस उपर वाली चीज़ को कभी क्षण भर दिखा देने के उपलक्ष मे साठ रुपये के सत्तर कर दिये ।तीन महीने वह भोज़न का सिलसिला चला, फ़िर एकदिन वह बन्द हो गया ।*
* मित्र ने पूछा तो बोला- अब वहा खाना नही खाउन्गा । होटल मे खाउन्गा ।*

----------


## madhuu

* फ़िर उसने हिसाब की किताब निकाली और दाल चावल  और नकद का टोटल कर बोला -ढाई सो रुपये खर्च हो गये ।अब तो चाहे जो हो , मै उसे ले कर भाग जाउन्गा । चाहे नौकरी चली जाये , चाहे भूखा मर जाउ । मै उसके बगैर नही रह सकता ।*
* दोस्त ने पूछा - क्या वह भागने को तैयार है और कानूनी हिसाब से  बालिग हो गयी है ?*
*प्रेमी ने कहा- भागेगी क्यो नही? जरूर भागेगी और बालिग फ़ालिग की मे परवाह नही करता ।मै उसके लिये जैल जा सकता हू, प्राण दे सकता हू ।*
* फ़िर उसने हिसाब की कोपी देखी और कहा- ढाई सो रुपये चले गये ।*

----------


## madhuu

*दोस्त ने पूछा - पर सम्बन्ध खराब कैसे हो गये ?*
*प्रेमी ने कहा-अरे वे आदमी और औरत ऐसे ही है ।*
*दोस्त ने अन्दाज़ लगाया कि इसकी तुनकमिज़ाज़ी के कारण सम्बन्ध बिगडे हो, या यह उतावले पन मे कुछ ज़्यादा आगे बढने लगा हो ।*
* प्रेमी अब उस घर की तरफ़ देखता नही है ।*
* बाकी दिवाने अब रिमार्क करते है उसे सुना कर – कट गयी पत्ती, कट गयी ।*

----------


## madhuu

*एक दिन प्रेमी अपने दोस्त से कहने लगा -लडकी के मा बाप अब मुझसे डरने लगे है। जानते है कि लडकी मुझ पर मोहित है ।कही मै कुछ कर ना बेठू, कही उसे लेकर भाग ना जाऊ ।*
* दोस्त ने कहा- लडकी पहले चाहे जो कहे , अकसर भागने के वक़्त पीछे हट जाती है ।कहती है - ह्रदय से तो मै तुम्हारी हु और हमेशा रहुन्गी । लडकियो को ये मुहावरे रटे रहते है ।*
* प्रेमी ने कहा - वह ऐसी नही है । साहसी है । इसी वक़्त उसे घर से निकाल सकते है ।*

----------


## madhuu

*फ़िर कहने लगा- वे लोग चाहते है , मै यह मकान छोड दु ।छोडुन्गा तो पैसे ले कर छोडुन्गा । ऐसे ही नही छोड दून्गा ।कहुन्गा पचास रुपये दो तो छोड सकता हू ।*
* आदर्श प्रेमी के यही लक्षण होते है ।*
* वह उदास रहता है । चिढता है ।हर आदमी को अपना शत्रू समझता है ।*

----------


## madhuu

* दोस्त ने सलाह दी- पुराने खयालाअत के आदमी है । घर से किसी बुजुर्ग को बुला लो ।वे बाकायदा सम्बन्ध की बात कर लेन्गे ।*
*    प्रेमी ने कहा- बुजुर्गो की ऐसी तैसी । जब सालो ने इस उम्र तक़ परवाह नही की, तो अब मै उऩे नही बुलाउन्गा ।जॊ करना होगा , मै करुन्गा । मै क्रान्तिकारी आदमी हु ।*

----------


## madhuu

*लडकी -
*
* गरीब आदमी की है । घर का सब काम करती है ।-रोटी बनाना .घर साफ़ करना कपडे धोना ।सीधी भोली लडकी   * 
* थोडी देर पढने चली जाती थी । अभी अभी उसने किसी तरह मेट्रिक पास किया है । उसे लगता था , यही उसकी ज़िन्दगी है *

----------


## madhuu

* पर दिवानो ने अपनी हरकतो से उसे भान करा दिया कि उसके पास रोटी बनाने कपडे धोने और घर साफ़ करने के अलावा कुछ और भी है, जो घर के नही बाहर वालो के काम का है ।यो उम्र पा कर हर लडकी को यह बोध हो ही जाता है , पर इसे थोडा पहले ही दिवानो ने करा दिया ।इसलिये वहा बार बार छज़्ज़े पर आकर घर के दम घोन्ट वातावरण से मुक्ति पाती रही, और लगातार समझती रही कि वह क्या है ,जो घर के नही बाहर के काम का है ।*
*       सतरह साल तक पहुन्चते पहुन्चते वह समझ गयी कि गरीबी के कारण उसकी shaaदी होना कठिन है । उसका दम यही घुट जायेगा ।या वह किसी ऐसे के पल्ले मढ दी जायेगी, जहा वह यहा से भी ज्यादा घुटे ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*वह सोचने लगी कि प्रेमी नम्बर पान्च से ही शादी हो जाये तो ठीक हो , बाकी दिवानो को वह जानने लगी थी । शादी करने का इच्छुक वही दीवाना नम्बर पान्च था । १८ पार कर रही थी । चाहती थी सस्ती मैली साडी,हलके ब्लाउज़ और  खोपरे के तैल सन्वारे बाल किसी को गम्भीरता से अच्छे लगे ।प्रेमी नम्बर पान्च उसकी इस सादी सुन्दरता पर मुग्ध होता ,* *तो उसे अच्छा लगता कि इस गरीबी और भुखमरी के बाद भी मुझमे कुछ है जो इसे अच्छा लगता है* ।

----------


## madhuu

*    मगर लडकी को दिवानो ने खुद ही चतुर बना दिया था । तीन महीने घर मे वह भोजन करने आता तो मा बाप तो उसे जान्चते ही थे , लडकी भी जान्च रही थी।
*
*  सबको यह विश्वास हो गया था कि इसे दहेज़ वगेरह का लालच नही है । शादी सस्ते मे निपट जायेगी ।*
*      पर सबको तीन महीने के अनुभव से यह समझ मे आ गया था कि यह आदमी तुनुक मिज़ाज़ , अस्थिर और कुछ भी कर उठने वाला है । यह बारात मे से भी उठ कर जा सकता है ।
*
*     वे उसके प्रति ठण्डे होने लगे ,लेकिन लडकी उष्णता का अहसास उसे देती रही ।यह उष्णता जो वापस लौटे , उसकी भी जरुरत थी ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*   लडकी को फ़ुरसत ही नही मिलती कि वह कही जाये ।
*
*        चार पान्च मकान आगे एक परिवार रहता है ।ग्रह मालकिन अच्छी है । उसे वह मौसी कहती है । लडकी कभी कभी मौसी के घर जाअती है  । एक-दो घन्टे बैठती है । उसे वहा अच्छा लगता है । मौसी भी उसे चाहती हैइ । सोचती है, कैसी सुन्दर लडकी , सुशील और भली । पर गरीबी तेरा बुरा हो । इसकी शादी नही हो रही है । जिस घर मे भी पहुच जायेगी, उजाला कर देगी।
*
*       नैतिकतावादी पुस्तक-विक्रेता कहता है - हम तो जानते थे एक दिन ऐसा होगा ।
*

----------


## madhuu

*                                        -हम तो जानते थे  -
*
*        मुहल्ले के लोग कहते है - जो छज़्ज़े पर खडी मर्दो को देखती है, वह ऐसा ही तो करेगी ।
*
*    कुछ कहते है- ठीक ही हुआ
*
*      दीवाने कहते है -साली छिनाल निकल गयी।
*
*   औरते कहती है - किसे पता था एक दिन यह लडकी ऐसा करेगी।
*

*     क्या हुआ ? पेट बढ गया ? गर्भ गिरा दिया गया ?
*
*   नही । 
*

----------


## madhuu

*   एक दिन लडकी ने मा से कहा - मा, मेरा मेट्रिक का सर्टिफ़िकेट पेटी से निकाल दे । लडकियो के स्कूल मे नौकरी मिल जायेगी ।
*
*   मा खुश हुई- सौ सवा सौ और घर मे आयेन्गे ।*

----------


## madhuu

*       फ़िर वह एकाएक हलवाई के पास गयी और बोली- चाचाजी , आज तो ज़लेबी खायेन्गे ।
*
*         “चाचाजी" सुन कर हलवाई खिन्न तो हुआ पर पीले दान्त निकाल कर कहा- जितनी चाहो , खाओ ,तुम्हारी ही तो दुकान है ।
*
*         उसने एक पुडे मे जलेबी बान्ढ दी । लडकी घर ले आयी ।
*
*         मा ने कहा - ये क्यो ले आयी ?
*
*   लडकी ने कहा - मा, आज मुझे नौकरी मिलेगी ना, उसी खुशी मे ।*

----------


## madhuu

*          फ़िर डाढी वाले प्रेमी को दो बाल्टिया दे कर कहा - भैया ,जरा ये भर कर ऊपर रख देना । मेरी तबियत ठीक नही है ।
*
*       फ़िर  क्राकरी वाले  से कहा- मै  जरा एक काम से  जा रही हु । भैया , ज़रा एक किलॊ आलू उपर भिजवा देना । अभी लौट कर पैसे दे दून्गी ।
*
*           फ़िर प्रेमी नम्बर पान्च के पास गयी और बोली- मुझे पचास रुपये फ़ोरन दे दो । बडी मुसीबत आ गयी है ।
*
*          प्रेमी गदगद हो गया । पहली बार घर आयी थी । उसने पचास रुपये फ़ौरन दिये और उसका  हाथ पकड कर भीतर खीचते हुए बोला- एक बार तो पास आ जाऒ ।
*
*           लडकी ने कहा - नही, ये रुपये मै मा को देकर ज़ल्दी आती हु  ।कही जाना मत । यही रहना ।
*

----------


## madhuu

* वह घर गयी । प्रेमी नम्बर पान्च के दिये साडी -ब्लाउज़ पहने । मा से कहा  मौसी के घर जा रही हु । मौसीया जी के मार्फ़त ही नौकरी लगने वाली है ।*
*     मौसी का परिवार बडा प्रतिष्ठित और प्रभावशाली । उन लोगो ने एक लडका तय कर रखा था । मा विधवा थी । लडका बेन्क मे काम करता था । लडकी उसे पसन्द थी । दिन तय कर रखा था ।मेट्रिक का सर्टिफ़िकेट वह उम्र के सबूत के लिये ले गयी थी ।*
*   वेदिक रीति से विवाह घण्टे भर मे हो गया ।*
*   चार घण्टे बाद लडकी लोटी, तो बढिया साडी और गहने पहनी थी । पीछे दो रिक्शो मे सामान था । लडकी के साथ लडका बैठा था । सास ससुर के पैर छूने आया था ।*
*  वे दोनो उपर गये । पिता ड्यूटी पर था ।उसने लडकी की  मा के पाव पर सर रखा ।*
*    अचरज़ यह कि लडकी की मा को अचरज़ नही हुआ । लडका लौट गया । विदाई बाद मे होने की थी ।*

----------


## madhuu

* लडकी छज़्ज़े पर आई , इतना लम्बा-चौडा और गहरा सिन्दूर मान्ग मे भरा था कि मील भर से दिखता था ।*
*    घर के सामने भीड-सी लग गयी । * 
*      राहगीर पूछते -क्या बात है ? कोई मोत हो गयी क्या ?*
*   दूसरे राहगीर ने कहा-हा, लगता है , कोई मोत हो गयी है ।*
*   तभी मोहल्ले के एक मसखरे ने कहा -एक नही, चार पान्च मोते हो गयी है ।*

----------


## madhuu

*मित्रो, यदि यह रचना आपको पसन्द आई है तो कोइ प्रतिक्रिया अवश्य दे !!!!*

----------


## agyani

प्रिय मित्र प्रतिक्रिया तो मै क्या दू पर ये एकमात्र सूत्र  है जिसकी सारी पोस्ट कापी पेस्ट होकर मेरी मेल आईडी मे जा चुकी है । आप को बुरा लगे तो माफ करियेगा।

----------


## hindi9

हरिशन्कर परसाई जी की कहानियो पर आधारित टी वी सीरीयल भी मैने देखा है. वो टी वी सीरीयल साल २००९ में डी डी भारती चैनल पर आता था. सीरीयल का नाम था "परसाई कहते हैं"

----------


## Shree Ji

मित्र बहुत सुंदर रचना का चुनाव करके हम सब को व्यंग पीडा प्रेम हास्य मजबुरी कटाक्ष कई रंगो का एहसास करवाया हैं  आपकी पसंद  काबिले तारिफ़ हैं 
आपकी अगली प्रस्तुती का इंतज़ार  रहेगा

----------


## kumarboson

परसाई जी साहित्य अकादमी सम्मान प्राप्त व्यंग्यकार हैं। उनकी रचनाओं को पढ़वाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।

----------


## madhuu

*पहिला सफेद बाल*

----------


## madhuu

*आज पहिला सफ़ेद बाल दिखा। कान के पास काले बालों के बीच से झांकते इस पतले रजत-तार ने सहसा मन को झकझोर दिया।
*
*ऎसा लगा जैसे बसन्त में वनश्री देखता घूम रहा हूं कि सहसा किसी झाड़ी से शेर निकल पड़े;*
*या पुराने जमाने में किसी मजबूत माने जानेवाले किले की दीवार पर रात को   बेफ़िक्र घूमते गरबीले किलेदार को बाहर से चढ़ते हुए शत्रु के सिपाही की  कलगी दिख जाय;*
*या किसी पार्क के कुंज में अपनी राधा को ह्रदय से लगाये प्रेमी को एकाएक राधा का बाप आता दिख जाय।*

----------


## madhuu

*कालीन पर चलते हुए कांटा चुभने का दर्द बड़ा होता है। मैं अभी तक कालीन पर चल रहा था। रोज नरसीसस जैसी आत्म-रति  से आईना देखता था, घुंघराले काले  केशों को देखकर, सहलाकर, संवारकर,  प्रसन्न होता था। उम्र को ठेलता जाता  था, वार्द्धक्य को अंगूठा दिखाता था।  पर आज कान में यह सफ़ेद बाल फ़ुस-फ़ुसा  उठा, ‘भाई मेरे, एक बात ‘कानफ़िडेन्स’ में कहूं- अपनी दूकान समेटना अब शुरू कर दो!’*

----------


## madhuu

*तभी से दुखी हूं। ज्ञानी समझायेगें-जो अवश्यम्भावी है, उसके होने का क्या  दु:ख? जी हां, मौत भी तो अवश्यम्भावी है। तो क्या जिन्दगी-भर मरघट में अपनी  चिता रचते रहें? और ज्ञानी से कहीं हर दुख जीता गया? वे क्या कम ज्ञानी  थे, जो मरणासन्न लक्ष्मण का सिर गोद में लेकर विलाप कर रहे थे- ‘मेरो  सब पुरूषारथ थाको!’ स्थितप्रज्ञ दर्शन अर्जुन को समझानेवाले की आंख उद्धव से गोकुल की व्यथा-कथा सुनकर, डबडबा आयी थी। मरण को त्यौहार
माननेवाले ही म्रत्यु से सबसे अधिक भयभीत होते हैं। वे त्योहार का हल्ला  करके अपने ह्रदय के सत्य भय को दबाते हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*मैं वास्तव में दुखी हूं। सिर पर सफ़ेद कफ़न बुना जा रहा है; आज पहिला तार   डाला गया है। उम्र बुनती जायगी इसे और यह यौवन की लाश को ढंक लेगा। दु:ख   नही होगा मुझे? दु:ख उन्हें नहीं होगा, जो बूढ़े ही जन्मे है।*

----------


## madhuu

*मुझे गुस्सा है, इस आईने पर। वैसे तो यह बड़ा दयालु है, विक्रति को सुधार-कर  चेहरा सुडौल बनाकर बताता रहा है। आज एकाएक यह कैसे क्रूर हो गया! क्या इस  एक बाल को छिपा नहीं सकता था? इसे दिखाये बिना क्या उसकी  ईमानदारी पर बड़ा  कलंक लग जाता? उर्दू-कवियों ने ऎसे संवेदनशील आईनों का जिक्र किया है, जो  माशूक के चेहरे में अपनी ही तस्वीर देखने लगते है, जो  उस मुख के सामने आते  ही गश खाकर गिर पड़ते है; जो उसे पूरी तरह प्रतिबिम्बित न कर सकने के कारण  चटक जाते हैं। सौन्दर्य का सामना करना कोई खेल नहीं है। मूसा बेहोश हो गया  था। ऎसे भले आईने होते हैं, उर्दू-कवियों के। और यह एक हिन्दी लेखक का आईना  है।*

----------


## madhuu

* मगर आईने का क्या दोष? बाल तो अपना सफ़ेद हुआ है। सिर पर धारण किया,  शरीर  का रस पिलाकर पाला, हजारों शीशियां तेल की उड़ेल दीं- और ये धोखा दे  गये। संन्यासी शायद इसीलिए इनसे छुट्टी पा लेता है कि उस विरागी का साहस भी   इनके सामने लड़खड़ा जाता है।
*
* आज आत्मविश्वास उठा जाता है; साहस छूट रहा है। किले में आज पहिली सुरंग  लगी है। दुश्मन को आते अब क्या देर लगेगी!*

----------


## madhuu

*क्या करूं? इसे उखाड़ फ़ेंकूं? लेकिन सुना है, यदि एक सफ़ेद बाल को उखाड़ दो,  तो वहां एक गुच्छा सफ़ेद हो जाता है। रावण जैसा वरदानी होता, कमबख्त। मेरे चाचा ने एक नौकर सफ़ेद बाल उखाड़ने के लिए ही रखा था। पर थोड़े ही समय में  उनके सिर पर कांस फ़ूल उठा था। एक तेल बड़ा ‘मनराखन ‘  हो गया है। कहते हैं उससे बाल काले हो जाते है   (नाम नही लिखता, व्यर्थ  प्रचार होगा), उस तेल को लगाऊं ? पर उससे भी  शत्रु मरेगा नहीं, उसकी वर्दी  बदल जायेगी। कुछ लोग खिजाब लगाते है। वे  बड़े दयनीय होते हैं। बुढ़ापे से  हार मानकर, यौवन का ढोंग रचते हैं। मेरे  एक परिचित खिजाब लगाते थे। शनिवार  को वे बूढ़े लगते और सोमवार को जवान-  इतवार उनका रंगने का दिन था। न जाने  वे ढलती उम्र में काले बाल किसे  दिखाते थे! शायद तीसरे विवाह की पत्नी को।  पर वह उन्हें बाल रंगते देखती तो होगी ही। और क्या स्त्री को केवल काले  बाल दिखाने से यौवन का भ्रम  उत्मन्न किया जा सकता है? नहीं, यह सब नहीं  होगा। शत्रु को सिर पर बिठाये  रखना पड़ेगा। जानता हूं, धीरे-धीरे सब वफ़ादार  बालों को अपनी ओर मिला लेगा।*

----------


## madhuu

* याद आती हैं, मेरे समानधर्मी, कवि केशवदास की, जिसे ‘चन्द्रवदन  म्रगलोचनी’ ने  बाबा कह दिया, तो वह बालों पर बरस पड़ा था। हे मेरे पूर्वज, दुखी, रसिक  कवि! तेरे मन की ऎंठन मैं अब बखूबी समझ सकता हूं। मैं चला आ  रहा हूं, तेरे  पीछे। मुझे ‘बाबा’ तो नहीं, पर ‘दादा’ कहने  लगी है- बस, थोड़ा ही फ़ासला है! मन बहुत विचलित है। आत्म-रति के अतिरेक का  फ़ल नरसीसस ने भोगा था, मुझे भी  भोगना पड़ेगा। मुझे एक अन्य कारण से डर है।  मैने देखा है, सफ़ेद बाल के आते  ही आदमी हिसाब लगाने लगता है कि अब तक क्या  पाया, आगे क्या करना है और  भविष्य के लिए क्या संचय किया। हिसाब लगाना  अच्छा नहीं होता। इससे  जिन्दगी में वणिक-व्रत्ति आती है और जिस  से कुछ  मिलता है, और जिस दिशा  से कुछ मिलता है, आदमी उसी दिशा में सिजदा करता है।  बड़े-बड़े ‘हीरो’  धराशायी होते है। बड़ी-बड़ी देव-प्रतिमाएं खण्डित होती है।  राजनीति, साहित्य, जन-सेवा के क्षेत्र की कितनी महिमा-मण्डित मूर्तियां इन  आंखों  ने टूटते देखी हैं; कितनी आस्थाएं भंग होते देखी है। बड़ी खतरनाक  उम्र है  यह; बड़े समझौते होते सफ़ेद बालों के मौसम में। यह सुलह का झण्डा  सिर पर  लहराने लगा है। यह घोषणा कर रहा है-’अब तक के शत्रुओ! मैने हथियार  डाल  दिये हैं। आओ, सन्धि कल लें।’ तो क्या सन्धि होगी-उनसे, जिनसे संघर्ष  होता रहा? समझौता होगा उससे, जिसे गलत मानता रहा?*

----------


## madhuu

*पर आज एकदम ये निर्णायक प्रश्न मेरे सामने क्यों खड़े हो गये? बाली की जड़   बहुत गहरी नहीं होती! ह्र्दय से तो उगता नहीं है यह! यह सतही है, बेमानी?  यौवन सिर्फ़ काले बालों का नाम नहीं है। यौवन नवीन भाव, नवीन विचार ग्रहण   करने की तात्परता का नाम है; यौवन साहस, उत्साह, निर्भयता और खतरे-भरी  जिन्दगी का नाम हैं,; यौवन लीक से बच निकलने की इच्छा का नाम है। और सबसे   ऊपर, बेहिचक बेवकूफ़ी करने का नाम यौवन है। मैं बराबर बेवकूफ़ी करता जाता   हूं। यह सफ़ेद झण्डा प्रवचना है। हिसाब करने की कोई जल्दी नहीं है। सफ़ेद   बाल से क्या होता है?*

----------


## madhuu

*यह सब मैं किसी दूसरे से नहीं कह रहा हूं, अपने आपको ही समझा रहा हूं।   द्विमुखी संघर्ष है यह- दूसरों को भ्रमित करना और मन को समझाना। दूसरों
 से भय नही। सफ़ेद बालों से किसी और का क्या बिगड़ेगा? पर मन तो अपना है।   इसे तो समझाना ही पड़ेगा कि भाई तू परेशान मत हो। अभी ऎसा क्या हो गया है!  यह् तो पहिला ही है। और फ़िर अगर तू नही ढीला होता, तो क्या बिगड़नेवाला  है!*

----------


## madhuu

* पहले सफ़ेद बाल का दिखना एक पर्व है। दशरथ को कान के पास सफ़ेद बाल दिखे, तो  उन्होने राम को राजगद्दी देने का संकल्प किया। उनके चार पुत्र थे। उन्हें  देने का सुभीता था। मैं किसे सौपू? कोई कन्धा मेरे सामने नही हैं, जिस पर  यह गौरवमय भार रख दूं। किस पुत्र को सौपूं? मेरे एक मित्र के तीन  पुत्र  हैं। सबेरे यह मेरा दशरथ अपने कुमारों को चुल्लू-चुल्लू पानी मिला  दूध  बांटता है। इनके कन्धे ही नही है-भार कहां रखेगें?* 
*  बड़े आदमियों के दो  तरह  के पुत्र होते हैं- वे जो वास्तव में हैं, पर कहलाते नहीं है और वे  जो  कहलाते है, पर हैं नहीं। जो कहलाते हैं, वे धन-सम्पत्ति के मालिक बनते हैं  और जो वास्तव में हैं, वे कही पंखा खीचते हैं या बर्तन मांजते हैं। होने   से कहलाना ज्यादा लाभदायक है।*

----------


## madhuu

*अपना कोई पुत्र नही। होता तो मुश्किल में पड़ जाते। क्या देते? राज-पाट के   दिन गये, धन-दौलत के दिन है। पर पास ऎसा कुछ नहीं है, जो उठाकर दे दिया  जाय। न उत्तराधिकारी है, न उसका प्राप्य। यह पर्व क्या बिना दिये चला   जायेगा*

----------


## madhuu

*पर हम क्या दें? महायुद्ध की छाया में बढ़े हम लोग; हम गरीबी और अभाव में   पले लोग; केवल जिजीविषा खाकर जिये हम लोग। हमारी पीढ़ी के बाल तो जन्म से   ही सफ़ेद हैं। हमारे पास क्या हैं? हां, भविष्य है, लेकिन वह भी हमारा   नहीं, आनेवालों का है। तो इतना रंक नही हूं-विराट भविष्य तो है। और अब  उत्तराधिकारी की समस्या भी हल हो गयी। पुत्र तो पीढ़ियों के होते हैं।  केवल  जन्मदाता किसी का पिता नहीं होता। विराट भविष्य को एक पुत्र ले भी कैसे  सकता हैं? इससे क्या कि कौन किसका पुत्र होगा, कौन किसका पिता  कहलायेगा!  मेरी पीढ़ी के समस्त पुत्रों! मैं तुम्हें वह भविष्य ही देता हूं। यद्यपि वह  अभी मूर्त्त नहीं हुआ है, पर हम जुटे हैं, उसे मूर्त्त  करने। हम नीव मे  धंस रहे है कि तुम्हारे लिए एक भव्य भविष्य रचा जा सके। वह एक वर्तमान बनकर  ही आयेगा- हमारा तो कोई वर्तमान भी नही  था। मैं तुम्हें भविष्य देता हूं  और इसे देने का अर्थ यह है कि हम अपने-आपको दे रहे हैं, क्योकि उसके  निर्माण में अपने-आपको मिटा रहे हैं। 
*

----------


## madhuu

* लो सफ़ेद बाल दिखने के इस पर्व पर यह तुम्हारा प्राप्य संभालो। होने दो  हमारे बाल सफ़ेद। हम काम में तो लगे है-जानते है कि काम बन्द करने और मरने का क्षण एक ही होता है।   हमें तुमसे कुछ नही चाहिए। ययाति-जैसे स्वार्थी हम नही है जो पुत्र की   जवानी लेकर युवा हो गया था। बाल के साथ, उसने मुंह भी काला कर लिया।
*
* हमें तुमसे कुछ नहीं चाहिए। हम नीव में धंस रहे है; लो हम तुम्हें कलश देते है।*

----------


## madhuu

*
मित्रो . इन दिनो लोकपाल के बारे मे बात करना फ़ैशन  हो चला है ।  जो अन्तर प्रधानमन्त्री और मुख्यमन्त्री मे है, वही अन्तर लोकपाल और लोकायुक्त मे है ।अर्थात केन्द्र मे लोकपाल और राज्य मे लोकायुक्त ।अन्ना हज़ारे और केज़रीवाल का मानना है कि लोकपाल आने से सब ठीक हॊ जायेगा । इस सम्बन्ध मे मै शरद जोशी की एक रचना पैश करना चाहता हु ।-"लोकायुक्त "*

----------


## madhuu

*सरकारी नेता अक्सर किसी ऐसे शब्द की तलाश में रहते हैं जो लोगों को छल सके,  भरमा सके और वक्त को टाल देने में मददगार हो। आजकल मध्य प्रदेश में एक  शब्द हवा में है - लोकायुक्त। पता नहीं यह नाम कहाँ से इनके हाथ लग गया कि  पूरी गवर्नमेंट बार-बार इस नाम को लेकर अपनी सतत बढ़ती गंदगी ढंक रही है।  इसमें पता नहीं, लोक कितना है और आयुक्त कितना है, पर मुख्य मंत्री काफी  हैं। इस शब्द को विधान सभा के आकाश में उछालते हुए मुख्य मंत्री अर्जुन  सिंह ने कहा था कि लोकायुक्त यदि जरूरी हो, तो मुख्य मंत्री के विरुद्ध  शिकायत की भी जांच कर सकता है। अपने लोकायुक्त पर पूरा भरोसा हुए बिना कोई  मुख्य मंत्री ऐसा बयान नहीं देगा। तभी यह शुभहा हो गया कि लोकायुक्त कितना  मुख्य मंत्री के पाकिट में है और कितना बाहर। जाहिर है, यह शब्द सत्ता के  लिए परम उपयोगी है। वह इसके जरिए किसी भी घोटाले को एक साल के लिए आसानी से  टाल सकते हैं। इसके सहारे अपने वालों को ईमानदार प्रमाणित करवा सकते हैं  और अपने विरोधियों को नीचा दिखा सकते हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*विधान सभा के सदस्य जब मामला उठाएँ, उनसे कहा जा सकता है कि मामले को लोकायुक्त को भेजा जाएगा। 
*
*दूसरे सत्र में जब सवाल करें तब कहें - मामला लोकायुक्त को भेजा जा रहा है।* 
*तीसरे सत्र में उत्तर यह कि मामला लोकायुक्त को भेज दिया गया है।* 
*चौथे सत्र में उत्तर यह कि मामला लोकायुक्त के विचाराधीन है।* 
*पाँचवें में यह कि अभी हमें लोकायुक्त से रिपोर्ट प्राप्त हो गई है, शासन उस पर विचार कर रहा है।...* 
*इस तरह हर उत्तेजना को समय में लपेटा जा सकता है। धीरे-धीरे बात  ठंडी पड़ने लगती है। लोग संदर्भ भूलने लगते हैं। तब आसानी से कहा जा सकता  है कि वह अफसर, जिस पर आरोप था, निर्दोष है।*

----------


## madhuu

*आज से 15-20 वर्ष पूर्व मध्य प्रदेश में ऐसे ही एक सतर्कता आयोग था।  विजिलेंस कमीशन की स्थापना की गयी थी। उसके भी बड़े हल्ले थे। तब कहा जाता  था कि बस इस आयोग के बनते ही राज्य से भ्रष्टाचार इस तरह दुम दबाकर भागेगा  कि लौटने का नाम ही नहीं लेगा। बड़ी ठोस तस्वीर पेश की गई शासन की। अब उस  बात को कई बरस बीत गये। बदलते समय में लोगों को भ्रमित करने के लिए नया  शब्द चाहिए ना। अब लोकायुक्त का डंका बजाया जा रहा है।*

----------


## madhuu

*बहुत पहले मैंने एक चीनी कथा पढ़ी थी। गुफा में एक अजगर रहता था, जो रोज  बाहर आकर चिड़ियों के अंडे, बच्चे और छोटे-मोटे प्राणियों को खा जाता। जंगल  के सभी प्राणी अजगर से परेशान थे। एक दिन वे सब जमा होकर अजगर के पास आये  और अपनी व्यथा सुनायी कि आपके कारण हमारा जीना मुहाल है। अजगर ने पूरी बात  सुनी। विचार करने का पोज लिया और लंबी गर्भवती चुप्पी के बाद बोला - हो  सकता है, मुझसे कभी गलती हो जाती है। जब भी मेरे विरुद्ध कोई शिकायत हो, आप  गुफा में आ जाइए। मैं चौबीसों घंटे उपलब्ध हूं। यदि कोई बात हो तो मैं  अवश्य विचार करूँगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*जाहिर है, किसी पशु की हिम्मत नहीं थी कि वह गुफा में जाता और अजगर का  ग्रास बनता। तंत्र जब अपने चेहरों को छुपाने के लिए एक और चेहरा उत्पन्न करता है, उस पर  वे सब कैसे आस्था रख सकते हैं, जो तंत्र के चरित्र और स्वभाव से परिचित  हैं। मान लीजिए, एक अफसर ने खरीद में घोटाला किया। कमीशन खाया, रिश्तेदारों,  दोस्तों को टेंडर-मंजूरी में तरजीह दी, खराब माल खरीदा। रिंद के रिंद रहे,  हाथ से जन्नत न गई। विधान सभा के सदस्य इस प्रकरण पर शोर मचाते हैं, सवाल  पूछते हैं, बहस खड़ी करते हैं। आपका चक्कर जो भी हो, मुख्य मंत्री उस अफसर  को बचाना चाहते हैं, तो इसके पूर्व कि विधान सभा की कोई कमेटी जाँच करे, वे  उछलकर घोषणा कर देंगे कि मामला लोकायुक्त को सौंपा जाएगा। चलिए करतल ध्वनि  हो गई। अखबारों में छप गया। लगा कि सरकार बड़ी न्यायप्रिय है।*

----------


## madhuu

*अब दिलचस्प स्थिति यह होगी कि वह अफसर, जिसके विरुद्ध सारा मामला है, उसी  कुर्सी पर बैठा है, जिस पर बैठ उसने घोटाला किया था। उसी को अपने खिलाफ  मामला तैयार कर लोकायुक्त को भेजना है और यदि जाँच हो तो अपनी सफाई भी पेश  करनी है। वह मामला बनाता ही नहीं, क्योंकि स्वंय के विरुद्ध उसे कोई शिकायत  ही नहीं है। वह कह देगा कि विधायकों के भाषणों में शिकायतें स्पष्ट नहीं  हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*लोकायुक्त एक सील है, प्रमाणपत्र देने का दफ्तर है । यहाँ से उन अपनेवालों  को, जो भ्रष्टाचार कर चुके और आगे भी करने का इरादा रखते हैं, ईमानदारी के  प्रमाणपत्र बाँटे जायेंगे। लोकायुक्त एक खाली जगह है जो भ्रष्टाचार और उसकी  आलोचना के बीच सदा बनी रहेगी। यह सरकार का शॉक एब्जॉर्बर है, जो कुरसियों  की रक्षा करेगा। एक कवच है, ढक्कन है, रैपर है, जो सरकारी खरीद, टेंडरी  भ्रष्टाचार, निर्माण कार्यों में कमीशनबाजी, टेक्निकल हेराफेरी से ली गई  रिश्वतें आदि लपेटने, छिपाने और सुरक्षित रखने के काम आएगा। यह विरोधियों  के विरोध का मुँहतोड़ सरकारी जवाब है। एक स्थायी ठेंगा है, जो मंत्री जब  चाहे तब किसी को दिखा सकता है। विजिलेंस कमीशन ने 15 साल भुलावे में रखा।  अब 15 वर्ष लोकायुक्त काम आएगा। सरकारी बाग की एक कँटीली बाड़ है, जिसमें  भ्रष्टाचार के पौधे सुरक्षित हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*जब विजिलेंस कमीशन उर्फ सतर्कता आयोग बना था तो एक व्यापारी से मैंने कहा  था - जब सतर्कता आयोग बन गया है, अब क्या करोगे ? वह लंबी सांस लेकर बोला -  क्या करेंगे। टेंडर में पाँच परसेंट उसका भी रखेंगे। लोकायुक्त के लिए भी  वह शायद ऐसा ही कुछ कहेगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमियों की वापसी*

----------


## madhuu

*नदी के किनारे बैठकर दोनों ने अंतिम चिट्ठी लिखी- ”यह  दुनिया क्रूर है। प्रेमियों को मिलने नहीं देती। हम इसे छोड़कर उस लोक जा  रहे हैं, जहां प्रेम के मार्ग में कोई बाधा नहीं है।”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा,  ”यह दुनिया बहुत बुरी है न, रंजना?”
रंजना समर्थन किया, ”हां, बहुत दुष्ट है।”
”इसमें आग क्यों नहीं लगती, रंजना?”
”क्योंकि आग लगानेवाले आत्महत्या कर लेते हैं।”*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमी जरा देर कुछ नहीं बोल सका। फिर उसने कहा, ”हम अनंत काल तक उस लोक में सुख भोगेंगे।”
प्रेमिका बोली, ”इसका भी क्या ठीक है। वहां मेरे चाचा-चाची पहले से ही हैं।  तुम्हारे चाचा भी वहां पहुंचे गए हैं। वे लोग क्या हमें शादी करने देंगे।”
प्रेमी ने समझाया, ”वहां कोई बंधन नहीं है। भगवान खुद कन्यादान करेंगे।  बुजुर्गों के बाप भी अपना कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकते। तो, चिट्ठी पर दस्तख्त  करो।”
रंजना ने कहा, ”नहीं, पहले तुम।”
प्रेमेंद्र बोला, ”नहीं, पहले तुम। मैं सुसंस्कृत पुरुष हूं। लेडिज फस्र्ट!”
रंजना ने कहा, ”पर मैं नारी हूं- पुरुष की अनुगामिनी।”
इस बात से सुसंस्कृत पुरुष खुश हो गया और उसने दस्तख्त कर दिए। नीचे पुरुष की अनुगामिनी ने दस्तख्त कर दिए।*

----------


## madhuu

*पानी में कूदते वक्त भी विवाद हुआ-
”नहीं, पहले तुम। मैं सुसंस्कृत पुरुष हूं। लेडिज फस्र्ट।”
”नहीं, तुम पहले। मैं नारी हूं- पुरुष की अनुगामिनी।”
सुसंस्कृत पुरुष को इस बार खुशी नहीं हुई। उसने संदेह से पुरुष की  अनुगामिनी की तरफ देखा। उसने भी पलटकर संदेह से सुसंस्कृत पुरुष की ओर तरफ  देखा।
दोनों एक साथ साड़ी से बंधे और कूद पड़े। जार्जेट सार्थक हुई।*

----------


## madhuu

*रास्ते में रंजना ने प्रेमेंद्र से कहा, ”तुम तो मरने के बाद भी दांतों से नाखून काटते हो। बड़ी गंदी आदत है।”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”तुम भी तो भैंस की तरह मुंह फाड़कर जम्हाई ले रही हो। मुंह पर हाथ क्यों नहीं रखतीं? बड़ी गंवार हो!”
रंजना ने विषय बदलना उचित समझा। बोली, ”उधर घर के लोग अपने लिए बहुत रो रहे होंगे।”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”तुम्हारे मां-बाप तो खुश होंगे। सोचते होंगे, बला टली। दहेज बचा। तुम्हारी चार बहनें और बैठी हैं न। ”
रंजना ने तैश में कहा, ”और तुम्हारा बाप क्यों रो रहा होगा? मैं जानती हूं, वह तुमसे कितनी नफरत करता है। ”     
अब प्रेमेंद्र को विषय बदलना उचित मालूम हुआ। उसने कहा, ”छोड़ो इन बातों को। इधर घर बसाने की सोचो। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*रंजना ने कहा, ”बड़ी गलती हो गई। मैंने कॉलेज में हमेशा पाक-शास्त्र का  पीरियड गोल किया। सीख लेती, तो तुम्हें बढिय़ा पकवान बनाकर खिलाती। ”
फिर उसे कुछ याद आया, बोली, ”पर कोई बात नहीं। हमारी पाक-शास्त्र की  प्रोफेसर- मिस सूद- पिछले महीने ही वहां पहुंची हैं। तुम उन्हें जानते हो  न? पाक-शास्त्र बहुत अच्छा पढ़ाती हैं, पर खाना बहुत खराब बनाती हैं।  उन्हें प्रिंसिपल साहिबा के भाई से गर्भ रह गया था। उन्होंने जहर खा लिया।  बेचारी ने कैरेक्टर रोल अच्छा लिखवानेके लिए वैसा किया था। ”*

----------


## madhuu

* वे उसे लोक पहुंच चुके थे। शाम को पार्क में घूम रहे थे कि एक बेंच पर  पहचाने-से स्त्री-पुरुष बैठे दिखे। पुरुष नारी का हाथ पकड़े था और नारी  पुरुष के कंधे पर सिर रखे थी।
प्रेमेंद्र ने ठिठकर कहा, ”अरे, ये तो मेरे स्कूल के हेडमास्टर सक्सेना साहब हैं! ”
रंजना ने कहा, ”और वह मेरी हेडमास्टरनी मिसेज शर्मा हैं। ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”सक्सेना साहब तो बड़े सख्त और अनुशासनप्रिय आदमी थे।  हमने उन्हें कभी मुस्कराते भी नहीं देखा। हम लोगों को आश्चर्य होता था कि  जो आदमी मुसकरा नहीं सकता, उसके बच्चे कैसे होते जाते हैं। ”
वे मुडऩे लगे। तभी हेडमास्टर ने पुकारा, ”शरमाओ मत, बच्चो! इधर आओ। ”
वे उनके पास चले गए। मिसेज शर्मा ने अपनी विद्यार्थिनी को पहचान लिया।  थोड़ी देर औपचारिक बातचीत होती रही। फिर वे अपने-अपने विद्यार्थी से पार्क  में घूमते हुए बातें करने लगे।*

----------


## madhuu

*हेडमास्टर ने कहा, ”प्रेमेन, तुम परेशान हो रहे हो कि मुझ-जैसा कठोर, संयमी  और सदाचारी आदमी मिसेज शर्मा से प्रेम कैसे करने लगा। बात ऐसी हुई कि दो  साल पहले एजूकेशन बोर्ड के दफ्तर में हम दोनों मैट्रिक की परीक्षा के  नम्बरों का टोटल कर रहे थे। तभी हमारा टोटल हो गया। तीन महीने पहले मिसेज  शर्मा की निमोनिया से मौत हो गई और एक हफ्ता पहले मैं भी हार्टफेल से यहां आ  गया। मैंने इससे कह दिया है कि मैंने तुम्हारे विरह में आत्महत्या कर ली।  तुम उसे बता मत देना कि मैं हार्टफेल होने से मरा। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*उधर मिसेज शर्मा ने रंजना से कहा, ”मैं तो इस हेडमास्टर का घमण्ड तोडऩा  चाहती थी। वह बड़ा कठोर और सदाचारी बनता था। राष्टपति से तमगा ले आया  था। पर जब मैंने इस तोड़ा तो तमगा बेचकर मेरे चक्कर लगाने लगा। झूठ बोलना  इसने यहां भी नहीं छोड़ा। मरा हार्टफेल होने से और कहता है कि मैंने  तुम्हारे लिए आत्महत्या कर ली। देख, तुझे जो करना हो, जल्दी कर लेना। पुरुष  का कोई भरोसा नहीं। यह हेडमास्टर चोरी-चोरी अपनी साली की तलाश करता रहता  है। ”
उधर हेडमास्टर ने प्रेमेंद्र से कहा, ”इस लड़की का कोई पूर्व प्रेमी तो  यहां नहीं है? जरा सावधान रहना। कुछ भरोसा नहीं। यह हेडमास्टरनी  चुपके-चुपके अपने स्कूल के संगीत मास्टर का पता लगाती रहती है। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*वे अपने गुरुओं से दीक्षा लेकर आगे बढ़े तो देखा- प्रेमेंद्र के चाचा अपने  साहब की बीवी के हाथ में हाथ डाले घूम रहे हैं। उसे झटका लगा। चाचा के बारे  में वह ऐसी कल्पना भी नहीं कर सकता था। चाचा ने उसे देख लिया। बोले,  ”शरमाओ मत। यहां हम सब मुक्त हैं। मेमसाहब से हमारा उधर से ही चल रहा था। ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”मगर चाचा, आप तो कहा करते थे, मेमसाहब बड़ी फ्लर्ट(कुलटा) औरत हैं। ”
चाचा ने कहा, ”सो तो हम उसकी तारीफ में कहते थे। अरे, पतिव्रता होती, तो  हमारे किस काम आती? फ्लर्ट है, तभी तो हमें फायदा पहुंचाती रही है। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*अब प्रेमेंद्र को विश्वास हो गया कि जिनसे डरते थे, वे सब नियम-बंधन वहां नहीं हैं।
वह रंजना से शादी करने के लिए कहता और वह टालती जाती।
एक दिन उसने कहा, ”मैं सब जान गया हूं। तुम छिपकर उस विनोद से मिलती हो।  वह, जो कार दुर्घटना में में मर गया था। वह हेडमास्टरनी तुम्हें उससे  मिलवाती है। तुम भूल गई कि यह वही विनोद है, जिसके बाप ने तुम्हारे बाबूजी  को सस्पेंड करवाया था। ”
रंजना ने कहा, ”तुम्हें भ्रम है। मैं उससे नहीं मिलती। ”
”तुम उससे प्रेम मत करने लगना। ”
”मैं भला उस बदमाश से प्रेम करूंगी? ”  
”तुम उससे प्रेम करने ही लगी हो। मुझे विश्वास हो गया है। ”
”आखिर क्यों तुम ऐसा सोचते हो? कैसे कहते हो कि मैं उससे प्रेम करती हूं। ”    
”इसलिए कि तुमने उसे बदमाश कहा। प्रेम न करतीं, तो उसे बदमाश नहीं कहतीं। ” 
रंजना ने छिपाना जरूरी नहीं समझा। उसे बतला दिया कि मैं विनोद से विवाह करने वाली हूं।*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमेंद्र ने रोना चाहा, पर उस लोक में आंसू नहीं निकलते। उसने उसे भला-बुरा कहा और आत्महत्या की धमकी देकर चला गया।
पर आत्महत्या वह कर नहीं सका। उसने फांसी लगाने की कोशिश की, गरदन कसी ही  नहीं। रेल के नीचे लेट गया, पर पूरी गाड़ी निकल गई और उसे चोट तक नहीं आई।  वह नदी में कूद गया, पर उतरता रहा। एक दिन वह इमारत की पांचवीं मंजिल से  कूद पड़ा। नीचे सड़क पर एक पुलिसवाले के ऊपर गिरा। पुलिसवाले ने हंसकर कहा,  ”क्या बच्चों का खेल खेलते हो! ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”मैं पांचवीं मंजिल से कूदा हूं और तुम इसे बच्चों का खेल कहते हो। ”
उसने जवाब दिया, ”तो क्या हुआ! तुम यहां सौवीं मंजिल से भी कूद सकते हो। पर तुम आखिर कूदे क्यों? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”मैं आत्महत्या करना चाहता हूं। ” 
पुलिसवाले ने कहा, ”पर आत्महत्या तो यहां हो नहीं सकती। हो जाए, तो जीव  यहां से कहां जाएं? तुम्हारे उधर के कवि तक यह जानते हैं। किसी ने कहा है  न- मरे के भी चैन न पाया तो किधर जाएंगे! ”*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”तो हत्या तो हो सकती होगी। मैं उस हेडमास्टरनी की हत्या करना चाहता हूं। ”
पुलिसवाले ने कहा, ”तुम्हारे पुराने संस्कार छूटे नहीं हैं, तभी तो हत्या  के लिए पुलिस से सलाह मांगते हो। देखो, हत्या भी नहीं हो सकती। वही समस्या  है कि जीव कहां जाए। बात क्या है? कुछ प्रेम वगैरह का मामला है क्या? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”हां, वह मुझे धोखा दे गई। ”
पुलिसवाले ने कहा, ”तो तुम प्रेम और विवाह के संचालक से मिलो। वे मामला सुलझाएंगे। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमेंद्र संचालक के दफ्तर गया। उन्होंने उसे सिर से पांव तक देखा और खूब  मुसकान लाकर पूछा, ”यस यंग मैन, व्हाट कैनाई डू फ्रा यू? ”(मैं तुम्हारे  लिए क्या कर सकता हूं?)
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”साहब, भारत से आए मालूम होते हैं। ”
साहब ने पूछा, ”तुमने कैसे जाना? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”ऐसे कि आप यहां भी अंगरेजी में बोल रहे हैं। यह ऊंचे दरजे के भारतीय के लक्षण हैं। ”
साहब ने कहा, ”तुम ठीक कहते हो। अंगरेजी के लिए ही मैंने वह गिरा हुआ देश  छोड़ दिया। मैं आईसीएस था। दिल्ली में एक विभाग का सेक्रेटरी था। 26 जनवरी,  1965 को जब हिंदी उस देश की शासन की भाषा हो गई तो 27 को मैं हवाई जहाज से  लंदन पहुंचा और टेम्स नदी में कूद पड़ा। ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”सर, आप इतनी दूर क्यों गए? वहां दिल्ली में यमुना में कूदकर मर सकते थे। ”
साहब ने कहा, ”नॉनसेंस! कैसी बात करते हो! जमुना में कूदता तो ‘हर मेजस्टी ’ (इंग्लैंड की रानी) मेरे बारे में क्या सोचती? ”*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमेंद्र ने उन्हें अपनी समस्या बताई। संचालक ने कहा, ”यह पॉलिसी का  मामला है। ऊपर से तय होगा। पॉलिसी तय करा लो, तो अमल में मैं जैसा कहोगे,  वैसा ही घुमा दूंगा। ठीक उस पॉलिसी से उलटा उसी पॉलिसी के अंतगर्त कर सकता  हूं। मुझे दिल्ली में इसका अभ्यास हो चुका है। मैं तुम्हारे केस को विधाता  के पास भेज देता हूं। तुम उनसे कल मिल लो। ”  
*

----------


## madhuu

*दूसरे दिन प्रेमेंद्र विधाता के सामने हाजिर हुआ। रंजना भी बुला ली गई थी।
विधाता ने कहा, ”तुम्हारा मामला हमने देख लिया। तुम क्या चाहते हो? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”अगर आप सीरिसली लें, तो मैं आपकी ‘प्रभु ’ कहूं-  प्रभु, आप रंजना को मुझसे प्रेम करने का हुक्म दें और बदजात हेडमास्टरनी को  डिसमिस कर दें। ”
विधाता ने कहा, ”जहां तक प्रेम का संबंध है, हमारे हाथ संविधान से बंधे  हैं। प्रेम पब्लिक सेक्टर में नहीं है, प्राइवेट सेक्टर में है। वह  हेडमास्टरनी भी हमारी नौकरी में नहीं है। हम दूसरा पक्ष सुनकर समझौता कराने  का प्रयत्न कर सकते हैं। देवी रंजना, तुम्हें इस संबंध में क्या करना  है? ”*

----------


## madhuu

*रंजना ने निवेदन किया, ”प्रभु, हमारी दुनिया में हमें स्वतंत्रता नहीं है,  इसलिए जो हमारे संपर्क में आ जाता है, उसी से हमें प्रेम करना पड़ता है। यह  प्रेमेंद्र हमारे घर बचपन से आता रहा है। पिताजी इससे पान-सिगरेट मंगवाते  थे। मेरे माता-पिता इतने सख्त हैं कि न मुझे अकेली कहीं जाने देते थे, न  किसी आदमी को घर आने देते थे। मैं प्रेमेंद्र के सिवा किसी दूसरे पुरुष को  जानती भी नहीं थी। इसी मजबूरी में जो हमारा संबंध हुआ, उसे हम प्रेम कहने  लगे। मेरा वश चलता, तो विनोद से प्रेम करती। मुझे वह पसंद था। पर उसके पिता  ने हमारे बाबूजी को सस्पेंड करवा दिया था। इसलिए उसका हमारे यहां आना नहीं  होता था। पर यहां स्वतंत्रता है। मैं अपनी इच्छा से प्रेम कर सकती हूं।  इसलिए विनोद से प्रेम करती हूं। परतंत्रता में जो हो गया, वह स्वतंत्रता  में नियामक नहीं हो सकता। ”
*

----------


## madhuu

*विधाता ने प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”सुना तुमने? तुम क्या कहते हो? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने दुखी प्रेमी के आधिकारिक रोष से कहा, ”यही कहना है कि हमें  ऐसी जगह नहीं रहना। हमें वापस हमारे संसार में भेज दिया जाए। इधर का भरोसा  झूठा निकला। ”
विधाता ने कहा, ”तुम वहां से यहां और यहां से वहां भागते फिरोगे, या कुछ करोगे भी। ” 
*

----------


## madhuu

*तबतक सचिव ने रिकार्ड देखकर बताया, ”प्रभु, इस लड़की की माता का कोटा खत्म  हो गया है। पांच लड़कियां देनी थीं, सो दे चुके। अब यह उसी परिवार में जन्म  नहीं ले सकती। लड़के के बाप का अलबत्ता एक बेटा बकाया है। ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने गुस्सा से कहा, ”अजीब धांधली है! यहां भी अपने बाप हम नहीं  चुन सकते! एक लड़की किसी को दे देने में क्या लड़कियों का स्टॉक यहां खत्म  हो जाएगा? ”*

----------


## madhuu

*विधाता ने उसे नाराजगी से देखा। बोलो,”तुम्हें गुस्सा जल्दी आता है, प्रेमी  महोदय! तुम इतनी जल्दी दुनिया क्यों छोड़ आए? किसी दुर्घटना में मारे गए  थे क्या? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”मैं प्रेम के कारण आत्महत्या करके आया हूं। हम दोनों  एक साथ नदी में कूद पड़े। वहां की दुनियावाले हमारी शादी नहीं होने दे रहे  थे। ”
विधाता ने कहा, ”मगर तुम बात तो ऐसे तैश में करते हो, जैसे किसी आंदोलन में  शहीद होकर आए हो! दुनिया में कोई और काम करने को नहीं बचे थे जो यहां चले  आए? ”
वे दोनों एक-दूसरे की तरफ देखने लगे।*

----------


## madhuu

*विधाता ने उसे नाराजगी से देखा। बोलो,”तुम्हें गुस्सा जल्दी आता है, प्रेमी  महोदय! तुम इतनी जल्दी दुनिया क्यों छोड़ आए? किसी दुर्घटना में मारे गए  थे क्या? ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”मैं प्रेम के कारण आत्महत्या करके आया हूं। हम दोनों  एक साथ नदी में कूद पड़े। वहां की दुनियावाले हमारी शादी नहीं होने दे रहे  थे। ”
विधाता ने कहा, ”मगर तुम बात तो ऐसे तैश में करते हो, जैसे किसी आंदोलन में  शहीद होकर आए हो! दुनिया में कोई और काम करने को नहीं बचे थे जो यहां चले  आए? ”
वे दोनों एक-दूसरे की तरफ देखने लगे।*

----------


## madhuu

*विधाता ने रंजना से कहा, ”देवीजी, आपका नया प्रेमी जब सुनेगा कि आप इनके  प्रेम में आत्महत्या करके आई हो, तो वह भी आपको छोड़ देगा। यहां सुंदरियों  की कमी नहीं है। ”
रंजना ने कहा, ”साहब, यह जगह हमें बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं आई। यहां कुछ निश्चित  नहीं है। इधर की स्वतंत्रता बरदाश्त नहीं हो सकती। कोई किसी के प्रति सच्चा  नहीं होता। आप तो हम लोगों को वापस हमारी दुनिया में भेज दीजिए। कहीं भी  भेज दीजिए। ”*

----------


## madhuu

*विधाता ने कहा, ”पर अब एक कठिनाई है। जो प्रेम में आत्महत्या करके आते हैं,  उन्हें फिर मनुष्य बनाने का नियम नहीं है। जिस कारण से उन्हें जीना चाहिए,  उस कारण से वे मर जाते हैं। उनमें मुनष्य के रूप में प्रेम करने का साहस  और विवेक की कमी होती है। तुम्हारे लिए भी यह अच्छा नहीं है कि तुम फिर  मनुष्य बनो। एक बार बनकर और प्रेम करके तुमने देख लिया। तुमसे बना नहीं।  तुममें हिम्मत हीं नहीं प्रेम को निबाहने की। तुम दुबारा इस झंझट में मत  पड़ो। कोई और जीवधारी बनो, जो मनुष्य की तरह प्रेम करने को बाध्य नहीं है।  बोलो, कोई जानवर बनना चाहते हो? ”*

----------


## madhuu

*प्रेमेंद्र ने रंजना से कहा, ”बता क्या बनेगी? ”
उसने प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”तुम्हीं बताओ पहले। ”
प्रेमेंद्र ने कहा, ”नहीं, पहले तुम। मैं सुसंस्कृत आदमी हूं, लेडिज फस्र्ट! ”
रंजना ने कहा, ”नहीं, तुम पहले बताओ। मैं स्त्री हूं, पुरुष की अनुगामिनी! ”*

----------


## madhuu

*भारत को चाहिए जादूगर और साधु / हरिशंकर परसाई
*

----------


## madhuu

*हर 15 अगस्त और 26 जनवरी को मैं सोचता हूं कि साल-भर में कितने बढ़े। न  सोचूं तो भी काम चलेगा- बल्कि ज्यादा आराम से चलेगा। सोचना एक रोग है, जो  इस रोग से मुक्त हैं और स्वस्थ हैं, वे धन्य हैं।

यह 26 जनवरी 1972 फिर आ गया। यह गणतंत्र दिवस है, मगर ‘गण’ टूट रहे हैं। हर  गणतंत्र दिवस ‘गण’ के टूटने या नये ‘गण’ बनने के आंदोलन के साथ आता है। इस  बार आंध्र और तेलंगाना हैं। अगले साल इसी पावन दिवस पर कोई और ‘गण’ संकट  आयेगा।

इस पूरे साल में मैंने दो चीजें देखीं। दो तरह के लोग बढ़े- जादूगर और साधु  बढ़े। मेरा अंदाज था, सामान्य आदमी के जीवन के सुभीते बढ़ेंगे- मगर नहीं।  बढ़े तो जादूगर और साधु-योगी। कभी-कभी सोचता हूं कि क्या ये जादूगर और साधु  ‘गरीबी हटाओ’ प्रोग्राम के अंतर्गत ही आ रहे हैं! क्या इसमें कोई योजना  है?
*

----------


## madhuu

*रोज अखबार उठाकर देखता हूं। दो खबरें सामने आती हैं- कोई नया जादूगर और कोई  नया साधु पैदा हो गया है। उसका विज्ञापन छपता है। जादूगर आंखों पर पट्टी  बांधकर स्कूटर चलाता है और ‘गरीबी हटाओ’ वाली जनता कामधाम छोड़कर, तीन-चार  घंटे आंखों पर पट्टी बांधे जादू्गर को देखती हजारों की संख्या में सड़क के  दोनों तरफ खड़ी रहती है। ये छोटे जादूगर हैं। इस देश में बड़े बड़े जादूगर  हैं, जो छब्बीस सालों से आंखों पर पट्टी बांधे हैं। जब वे देखते हैं कि  जनता अकुला रही है और कुछ करने पर उतारू है, तो वे फौरन जादू का खेल दिखाने  लगते हैं। जनता देखती है, ताली पीटती है। मैं पूछता हूं- जादूगर साहब,  आंखों पर पट्टी बांधे राजनैतिक स्कूटर पर किधर जा रहे हो? किस दिशा को जा  रहे हो- समाजवाद? खुशहाली? गरीबी हटाओ? कौन सा गन्तव्य है? वे कहते हैं-  गन्तव्य से क्या मतलब? जनता आंखों पर पट्टी बांधे जादूगर का खेल देखना  चाहती है। हम दिखा रहे हैं। जनता को और क्या चाहिए?
*

----------


## madhuu

*जनता को सचमुच कुछ नहीं चाहिए। उसे जादू के खेल चाहिए। मुझे लगता है, ये दो  छोटे-छोटे जादूगर रोज खेल दिखा रहे हैं, इन्होंने प्रेरणा इस देश के  राजनेताओं से ग्रहण की होगी। जो छब्बीस सालों से जनता को जादू के खेल  दिखाकर खुश रखे हैं, उन्हें तीन-चार घंटे खुश रखना क्या कठिन है। इसलिए  अखबार में रोज फोटो देखता हूं, किसी शहर में नये विकसित किसी जादूगर की।

सोचता हूं, जिस देश में एकदम से इतने जादूगर पैदा हो जाएं, उस जनता की  अंदरूनी हालत क्या है? वह क्यों जादू से इतनी प्रभावित है? वह क्यों  चमत्कार पर इतनी मुग्ध है? वह जो राशन की दुकान पर लाइन लगाती है और राशन  नहीं मिलता, वह लाइन छोड़कर जादू के खेल देखने क्यों खड़ी रहती है?*

----------


## madhuu

*मुझे लगता है, छब्बीस सालों में देश की जनता की मानसिकता ऐसी बना दी गयी है कि जादू देखो और ताली पीटो। चमत्कार देखो और खुश रहो।

बाकी काम हम पर छोड़ो।

भारत-पाक युद्ध ऐसा ही एक जादू था। जरा बड़े स्केल का जादू था, पर था जादू ही। जनता अभी तक ताली पीट रही है।

उधर राशन की दुकान पर लाइन बढ़ती जा रही है।*

----------


## madhuu

*देशभक्त मुझे माफ करें। पर मेरा अंदाज है, जल्दी ही एक शिमला शिखर-वार्ता  और होगी। भुट्टो कहेंगे- पाकिस्तान में मेरी हालत खस्ता। अलग-अलग राज्य  बनना चाह रहे हैं। गरीबी बढ़ रही है। लोग भूखे मर रहे हैं।

हमारी प्रधानमंत्री कहेंगी- इधर भी गरीबी हट नहीं रही। कीमतें बढ़ती जा रही हैं। जनता में बड़ी बेचैनी है। बेकारी बढ़ती जा रही है।

तब दोनों तय करेंगे- क्यों न पंद्रह दिनों का एक और जादू हो जाए। चार-पांच  साल दोनों देशों की जनता इस जादू के असर में रहेगी।(देशभक्त माफ करें- मगर  जरा सोंचें)
*

----------


## madhuu

*जब मैं इन शहरों के इन छोटे जादूगरों के करतब देखता हूं तो कहता हूं-  बच्चों, तुमने बड़े जादू नहीं देखे। छोटे देखे हैं तो छोटे जादू ही सीखे  हो।

दूसरा कमाल इस देश  में साधु है। अगर जादू से नहीं मानते और राशन की दुकान पर लाइन लगातार बढ़ रही है, तो लो, साधु लो।

जैसे जादूगरों की बाढ़ आयी है, वैसे ही साधुओं की बाढ़ आयी है। इन दोनों में कोई संबंध जरूर है।*

----------


## madhuu

*साधु कहता है- शरीर मिथ्या है। आत्मा को जगाओ। उसे विश्वात्मा से मिलाओ।  अपने को भूलो। अपने सच्चे स्वरूप को पहचानो। तुम सत्-चित्-आनन्द हो।

आनंद ही ब्रह्म है। राशन ब्रह्म नहीं। जिसने ‘अन्नं ब्रह्म’ कहा था, वह  झूठा था। नौसिखिया था। अंत में वह इस निर्णय पर पहुंचा कि अन्न नहीं  ‘आनन्द’ ही ब्रह्म है।

पर भरे पेट और खाली पेट का आनन्द क्या एक सा है? नहीं है तो ब्रह्म एक नहीं  अनेक हुए। यह शास्त्रोक्त भी है- ‘एको ब्रह्म बहुस्याम।’ ब्रह्म एक है पर  वह कई हो जाता है। एक ब्रह्म ठाठ से रहता है, दूसरा राशन की दुकान में लाइन  से खड़ा रहता है, तीसरा रेलवे के पुल के नीचे सोता है।
*

----------


## madhuu

*सब ब्रह्म ही ब्रह्म है।

शक्कर में पानी डालकर जो उसे वजनदार बनाकर बेचता है, वह भी ब्रह्म है और जो उसे मजबूरी में खरीदता है, वह भी ब्रह्म है।

ब्रह्म, ब्रह्म को धोखा दे रहा है।

साधु का यही कर्म है कि मनुष्य को ब्रह्म की तरफ ले जाय और पैसे इकट्ठे करे; क्योंकि ‘ब्रह्म सत्यं जगन्मिथ्या।’
*

----------


## madhuu

*26 जनवरी आते आते मैं यही सोच रहा हूं कि ‘हटाओ गरीबी’ के नारे को, हटाओ महंगाई को, हटाओ बेकारी को, हटाओ भुखमरी को क्या हुआ?

बस, दो तरह के लोग बहुतायत से पैदा करें- जादूगर और साधु।

ये इस देश की जनता को कई शताब्दी तक प्रसन्न रखेंगे और ईश्वर के पास पहुचा देंगे।
*

----------


## madhuu

*भारत-भाग्य विधाता। हममें वह क्षमता दे कि हम तरह-तरह के जादूगर और साधु इस देश में लगातार बढ़ाते जायें।

हमें इससे क्या मतलब कि ‘तर्क की धारा सूखे मरूस्थल की रेत में न  छिपे’(रवींद्रनाथ) वह तो छिप गयी। इसलिए जन-गण-मन अधिनायक! बस हमें जादूगर  और पेशेवर साधु चाहिए। तभी तुम्हारा यह सपना सच होगा कि हे परमपिता, उस  स्वर्ग में मेरा यह देश जाग्रत हो।(जिसमें जादू्गर और साधु जनता को खुश  रखें)।

यह हो रहा है, परमपिता की कृपा से!*

----------


## madhuu

*पिटने-पिटने में फर्क / हरिशंकर परसाई*

----------


## madhuu

*बहुत लोग कहते हैं- तुम पिटे। शुभ ही हुआ। पर तुम्हारे सिर्फ दो अखबारी  वक्तव्य छपे। तुम लेखक हो। एकाध कहानी लिखो। रिपोर्ताज लिखो। नहीं तो कोई  ललित निबंध लिख डालो। पिट भी जाओ और साहित्य-रचना भी न हो। यह साहित्य के  प्रति बड़ा अन्याय है। लोगों को मिरगी आती है और वे मिरगी पर उपन्यास लिख  डालते हैं। टी-हाउस में दो लेखकों में सिर्फ मां-बहन की गाली-गलौज हो गयी।  दोनों ने दो कहानियां लिख डालीं। दोनों बढि़या। एक ने लिखा कि पहला नीच है।  दूसरे ने लिखा- मैं नहीं, वह नीच है। पढ़ने वालों ने निष्कर्ष निकाला कि  दोनों ही नीच हैं। देखो, साहित्य का कितना लाभ हुआ कि यह सिद्ध हो गया कि  दोनों लेखक नीच हैं। फिर लोगों ने देखा कि दोनों गले मिल रहे हैं। साथ चाय  पी रहे हैं। दोनों ने मां-बहन की गाली अपने मन के कलुष से नहीं दी थी,  साहित्य-साधना के लिए दी थी। ऐसे लेखक मुझे पसंद हैं।*

----------


## madhuu

*पिटाई की सहानुभूति के सिलसिले में जो लोग आये, उनकी संख्या काफी होती थी।  मैं उन्हें पान खिलाता था। जब पान का खर्च बहुत बढ़ गया, तो मैंने सोचा  पीटने वालों के पास जाऊं और कहूं, “जब तुमने मेरे लिए इतना किया है, मेरा  यश फैलाया है, तो कम से कम पान का खर्च दे दो। चाहे तो एक बेंत और मार लो।  लोग तो खरोंच लग जाय तो भी पान का खर्च ले लेते हैं।”*

----------


## madhuu

*मेरे पास कई तरह के दिलचस्प आदमी आते हैं।

आमतौर पर लोग आकर यही कहते हैं, “सुनकर बड़ा दुख हुआ, बड़ा बुरा हुआ।”

मैं इस ‘बुरे लगने’ और ‘दुख’ से बहुत बोर हो गया। पर बेचारे लोग और कहें भी क्या?

मगर एक दिलचस्प आदमी आये। बोले, “इतने सालों से लिख रहे हो। क्या मिला? कुछ  लोगों की तारीफ, बस! लिखने से ज्यादा शोहरत पिटने से मिली। इसलिए हर लेखक  को साल में कम से कम एक बार पिटना चाहिए। तुम छ: महीने में एक बार पिटो।  फिर देखो कि बिना एक शब्द लिखे अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय ख्याति के होते हो या नहीं।  तुम चाहो तो तुम्हारा यह काम मैं ही कर सकता हूं।”

मैंने कहा, “बात सही है। जब जरूरत होगी, आपको तकलीफ दूंगा। पर यार ज्यादा मत मारना।”
*

----------


## ingole

बहुत बढ़िया दोस्त, सूत्र अपनी निर्बाध गति से बढ़ता रहे और सबका मनोरंजन होता रहे , यही मनोकामना है

----------


## madhuu

*पिटा पहले भी हूं।

मैंट्रिक में था तो एक सहपाठी रामेश्वर से मेरा झगड़ा था। एक दिन उसे मैं  ढकेलते-ढकेलते कक्षा की दीवार तक ले गया। वह फंस गया था। मैंने उसे पीटा।  फिर दोनों में अच्छे संबंध हो गये। स्कूली लड़ाई स्थाई नहीं होती। पर वह  गांठ बांधे था। हमारे घर से स्कूल डेढ़ मील दूर था। एक दिन हम दोनों गपशप  करते शाम के झुटपुटे में आ रहे थे कि वह एकाएक बोला, “अरे, यह रामदास कहां  से आ रहा है? वह देखो।” मैं उस तरफ देखने लगा। उसने बिजली की तेजी से मेरी  टांगों में हाथ डाला और वह पटखनी दी कि मैं नाले के पुल से नीचे गिर पड़ा।  उठा। शरीर से ताकत से मैं डेवढ़ा पड़ता था। सोचा, इसे दमचूं। पर उसने बड़े  मजे की बात कही। कहने लगा, “देखो, अदा-बदा हो गये। अपन अब पक्के दोस्त।  मैंने तुम्हें कैसी बढि़या तरकीब सिखायी है।” मैंने भी कहा, “हां यार,  तरकीब बढि़या है। मैं काफी दुश्मनों को ठीक करूंगा।” फिर मैंने चार  विरोधियों को वहीं आम के झुरमुट में पछाड़ा। तरकीब वही- साथ जा रहे हैं।  एकाएक कहता- अरे, वह उधर से श्याम सुंदर आ रहा है। वह उधर देखने लगता और  मैं उसकी टांगों में हाथ डालकर सड़क के नीचे गढ़े में फेंक देता।

यह तो स्कूल की पिटाई हुई।*

----------


## madhuu

*लिखने लगा, तो फिर एक बार पिटाई हुई। आज से पंद्रह-बीस साल पहले। मैं  कहानियां लिखता और उसमें ‘कमला’ नाम की पात्री आ जाती। कुछ नाम कमला,  विमला, आशा, सरस्वती ऐसे हैं कि कलम पर यों ही आ जाते हैं।

मुझे दो चिट्ठियां मिलीं- ‘खबरदार, कभी कमला कहानी में आयी तो ठीक कर दिये  जाओगे। वह मेरी प्रेमिका है और तुम उससे कहानी में हर कुछ करवाते हो। वह  ऐसी नहीं है।’

मैं बात टाल गया।

एक दिन संकरी गली से घर आ रहा था। आगे गली का मोड़ था। वहीं मकान के पीछे  की दीवार थी। एक आदमी चुपचाप पीछे से आया और ऐसे जोर से धक्का दिया कि मैं  दीवार तक पहुंच गया। हाथ आगे बढ़ाकर मैंने दीवार पर रख दिये और सिर बचा  लिया, वरना सिर फूट जाता। बाद में मालूम हुआ कि वह शहर का नंबर एक का  पहलवान है। मैंने कमला को विमला कर दिया। लेखक को नाम से क्या फर्क पड़ता  है।*

----------


## madhuu

*पर यह जून वाली ताजा पिटाई बड़ी मजेदार रही। मारने वाले आये। पांच-छ: बेंत  मारे। मैंने हथेलियों से आंखें बचा लीं। पांच-सात सेकंड में काम खत्म। वे  दो वाक्य राजनीति के बोलकर हवा में विलीन हो गये।

मैंने डिटाल लगाया और एक-डेढ़ घंटे सोया। ताजा हो गया।

तीन दिन बाद अखबारों में खबर छपी तो मजे की बातें मेरे कानों में शहर और बाहर से आने लगीं। स्नेह, दुख की आती ही थीं। पर-

-	अच्छा पिटा।- पिटने लायक ही था।- घोर अहंकारी आदमी।- ऐसा लिखेगा तो  पिटेगा ही।- जो लिखता है, वह साहित्य है क्या? अरे, प्रेम कहानी लिख। उसमें  कोई नहीं पिटता।
*

----------


## madhuu

*कुछ लेखकों की प्रसन्नता मेरे पास तक आयी। उनका कहना था- अब यह क्या  लिखेगा? सब खत्म। हो गया इसका काम-तमाम। बहुत आंग मूतता था। पर मैंने ठीक  वैसा ही लिखना जारी रखा और इस बीच पांच कहानियां तथा चार निबंध लिख डाले और  एक डायरी उपन्यास तिहाई लिख लिया है।

सहानुभूति वाले बड़े दिलचस्प होते हैं। तरह-तरह की बातें करते हैं।  बुजुर्ग-बीमार-वरिष्ठ साहित्यकार बाबू रामानुजलाल श्रीवास्तव ने अपनी मोटी  छड़ी भेजी और लिखा- “अब यह मेरे काम की नहीं रही। मेरी दुनियां अब बिस्तर  हो गयी है। इस छड़ी को साथ रखो।”

लाठी में गुन बहुत हैं, सदा राखिए संग.......*

----------


## madhuu

*एक अपरिचित आये और एक छड़ी दे गये। वह गुप्ती थी, पर भीतर फलक नहीं था। मूठ  पर पैने लोहे का ढक्कन लगा था, जिसके कनपटी पर एक वार से आदमी पछाड़ खा  जाए।

मेरे चाचा नम्बर एक के लठैत थे। वे लट्ठ को तेल पिलाते थे और उसे दुखभंजन  कहते थे। मुहल्ले के रंगदार को, जो सबको तंगा करता था, उन्होंने पकड़ा।  सामने एक पतले झाड़ से बांधा और वह पिटाई की कि वह हमेशा के लिए ठीक हो  गया। मैंने ही कहा, “दादा इसे अब छोड़ दो।” उन्होंने छोड़ दिया, मगर कहा,  “देख मैंने दुखभंजन से काम नहीं लिया। गड़बड़ की तो दुखभंजन अपना काम  करेगा।”

वह दुखभंजन पता नहीं कहां चला गया। उनकी मृत्यु हो गयी। पर वे शीशम की अपनी छड़ी छोड़ गये हैं।
*

----------


## madhuu

*एक साहब एक दिन आये। एक-दो बार दुआ-सलाम हुई होगी। पर उन्होंने प्रेमी  मित्रों से ज्यादा दुख जताया। मुझे आशंका हुई कि कहीं वे रो न पड़ें।

वे मुझे उस जगह ले गये, जहां मैं पिटा था। जगह का मुलाहजा किया।

-	कहां खड़े थे?

-	किस तरफ देख रहे थे?

-	क्या वे पीछे से चुपचाप आये?

-	तुम सावधान नहीं थे?

-	कुल पांच-सात सेकंड में हो गया?

-	बिना चुनौती दिये हमला करना कायरता है। सतयुग से चुनौती देकर हमला किया जाता रहा है, पर यह कलियुग है।

मैं परेशान। जिस बात को ढाई महीने हो गये, जिसे मैं भूल जाना चाहता हूं,  उसी की पूरी तफशीश कर रहा है। कहीं यह खुफिया विभाग का आदमी तो नहीं है? पर  जिसका सब खुला है, उसे खुफिया से क्या डर।
*

----------


## madhuu

*वे आकर बैठ गये।

कहने लगे, “नाम बहुत फैल गया है। मन्त्रियों ने दिलचस्पी ली होगी?”

मैंने कहा, “हां, ली।”

वे बोले, “मुख्यमंत्री ने भी ली होगी। मुख्यमंत्री से आपके संबंध बहुत अच्छे होंगे?”

मैंने कहा, “अच्छे संबंध हैं।”

वे बोले, “मुख्यमंत्री आपकी बात मानते हैं?”

मैंने कहा, “हां, मान भी लेते हैं।”

मैं परेशान कि आखिर ये बातें क्यों करते हैं। क्या मकसद है?
*

----------


## madhuu

*आखिर वे खुले।

कहने लगे, “मुख्यमंत्री आपकी बात मानते हैं। लड़के का तबादला अभी कांकरे हो  गया है। जरा मुख्यमंत्री से कहकर उसका तबादला यहीं करवा दीजिए।”

पिटे तो तबादला करवाने, नियुक्ति कराने की ताकत आ गयी- ऐसा लोग मानने लगे  हैं। मानें। मानने से कौन किसे रोक सकता है। यह क्या कम साहित्य की उपलब्धि  है कि पिटकर लेखक तबादला कराने लायक हो जाये। सन् 1973 की यह सबसे बड़ी  साहित्यिक उपलब्धि है। पर अकादमी माने तो।*

----------


## madhuu

*  दस दिनों का अनशन [ हरिशंकर परसाई ]
*

----------


## madhuu

१० ज़नवरी

आज  मैंने बन्नू से कहा, “देख बन्नू, दौर ऐसा आ गया है कि संसद, कानून,  संविधान, न्यायालय सब बेकार हो गये हैं। बड़ी-बड़ी मांगें अनशन और आत्मदाह  की धमकी से पूरी हो रही हैं। 20 साल का प्रजातंत्र ऐसा पक गया है कि एक  आदमी के मर जाने या भूखा रह जाने से पचास  करोड़ आदमियों के भाग्य का  फैसला हो रहा है। इस वक्त तू भी उस औरत के लिए अनशन कर डाल।”

बन्नू सोचने लगा। वह राधिका बाबू की बीवी सावित्री के पीछे सालों से  पड़ा है। भगाने की कोशिश में एक बार पिट भी चुका है। तलाक दिलवाकर उसे घर  में डाल नहीं सकता, क्योंकि सावित्री बन्नू से नफरत करती है।
सोचकर बोला, “मगर इसके लिए अनशन हो भी सकता है?”
मैंने कहा, “इस वक्त हर बात के लिए हो सकता है। अभी बाबा सनकीदास ने  अनशन करके कानून बनवा दिया है कि हर आदमी जटा रखेगा और उसे कभी धोएगा नहीं।  तमाम सिरों से दुर्गंध निकल रही है। तेरी मांग तो बहुत छोटी है – सिर्फ एक  औरत के लिए।”

----------


## madhuu

*सुरेन्द्र वहां बैठा था। बोला, “यार कैसी बात करते हो! किसी की बीवी को  हड़पने के लिए अनशन होगा? हमें कुछ शर्म तो आनी चाहिए। लोग हंसेंगे।”
 मैंने कहा, “अरे यार, शर्म तो बड़े-बड़े अनशनिया साधु-संतों को नहीं  आयी। हम तो मामूली आदमी हैं। जहां तक हंसने का सवाल है, गोरक्षा आंदोलन पर  सारी दुनिया के लोग इतना हंस चुके हैं कि उनका पेट दुखने लगा है। अब  कम-से-कम दस सालों तक कोई आदमी हंस नहीं सकता। जो हंसेगा वो पेट के दर्द से  मर जाएगा।”
*

----------


## ingole

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र......  लगे रहो..

----------


## madhuu

*बन्नू ने कहा, “सफलता मिल जाएगी?”
*
*मैंने कहा, “यह तो ‘इशू’ बनाने पर है। अच्छा बन गया तो औरत मिल जाएगी।  चल, हम ‘एक्सपर्ट’ के पास चलकर सलाह लेते हैं। बाबा सनकीदास विशेषज्ञ हैं।  उनकी अच्छी ‘प्रैक्टिस’ चल रही है। उनके निर्देशन में इस वक्त चार आदमी  अनशन कर रहे हैं।”*
*हम बाबा सनकीदास के पास गये। पूरा मामला सुनकर उन्होंने कहा, “ठीक है।  मैं इस मामले को हाथ में ले सकता हूं। जैसा कहूं वैसा करते जाना। तू  आत्मदाह की धमकी दे सकता है?”*
*बन्नू कांप गया। बोला, “मुझे डर लगता है।”*
*“जलना नहीं है रे। सिर्फ धमकी देना है।”*
*“मुझे तो उसके नाम से भी डर लगता है।”*
*बाबा ने कहा, “अच्छा तो फिर अनशन कर डाल। ‘इशू’ हम बनाएंगे।”*
*बन्नू फिर डरा। बोला, “मर तो नहीं जाऊंगा।”*
*बाबा ने कहा, “चतुर खिलाड़ी नहीं मरते। वे एक आंख मेडिकल रिपोर्ट पर और  दूसरी मध्यस्थ पर रखते हैं। तुम चिंता मत करो। तुम्हें बचा लेंगे और वह औरत  भी दिला देंगे।”*

----------


## madhuu

*11 जनवरी*
*आज  बन्नू आमरण अनशन पर बैठ गया। तंबू में धूप-दीप जल रहे हैं। एक पार्टी भजन  गा रही है – ‘सबको सन्मति दे भगवान्!’। पहले ही दिन पवित्र वातावरण बन गया  है। बाबा सनकीदास इस कला के बड़े उस्ताद हैं। उन्होंने बन्नू के नाम से जो  वक्तव्य छपा कर बंटवाया है, वो बड़ा जोरदार है। उसमें बन्नू ने कहा है कि  ‘मेरी आत्मा से पुकार उठ रही है कि मैं अधूरी हूं। मेरा दूसरा खंड सावित्री  में है। दोनों आत्म-खंडों को मिलाकर एक करो या मुझे भी शरीर से मुक्त करो।  मैं आत्म-खंडों को मिलाने के लिए आमरण अनशन पर बैठा हूं। मेरी मांग है कि  सावित्री मुझे मिले। यदि नहीं मिलती तो मैं अनशन से इस आत्म-खंड को अपनी  नश्वर देह से मुक्त कर दूंगा। मैं सत्य पर हूं, इसलिए निडर हूं। सत्य की जय  हो!’*
*सावित्री गुस्से से भरी हुई आयी थी। बाबा सनकीदास से कहा, “यह हरामजादा मेरे लिए अनशन पर बैठा है न?”*
*बाबा बोले, “देवी, उसे अपशब्द मत कहो। वह पवित्र अनशन पर बैठा है। पहले हरामजादा रहा होगा। अब नहीं रहा। वह अनशन कर रहा है।”*
*सावित्री ने कहा, “मगर मुझे तो पूछा होता। मैं तो इस पर थूकती हूं।”*
*बाबा ने शांति से कहा, “देवी, तू तो ‘इशू’ है। ‘इशू’ से थोड़े ही पूछा  जाता है। गोरक्षा आंदोलन वालों ने गाय से कहां पूछा था कि तेरी रक्षा के  लिए आंदोलन करें या नहीं। देवी, तू जा। मेरी सलाह है कि अब तुम या तुम्हारा  पति यहां न आएं। एक-दो दिन में जनमत बन जाएगा और तब तुम्हारे अपशब्द जनता  बर्दाश्त नहीं करेगी।”
वह बड़बड़ाती हुई चली गयी।*
*बन्नू उदास हो गया। बाबा ने समझाया, “चिंता मत करो। जीत तुम्हारी होगी। अंत में सत्य की ही जीत होती है।”*

----------


## madhuu

*13 जनवरी
*
*बन्नू भूख का बड़ा कच्चा है। आज तीसरे ही दिन कराहने लगा। बन्नू पूछता है, ” जयप्रकाश नारायण आये?”*
*मैंने कहा, “वे पांचवें या छठे दिन आते हैं। उनका नियम है। उन्हें सूचना दे दी है।”
*
*वह पूछता है, “विनोबा ने क्या कहा है इस विषय में?”*
*बाबा बोले, “उन्होंने साधन और साध्य की मीमांसा की है, पर थोड़ा तोड़कर उनकी बात को अपने पक्ष में उपयोग किया जा सकता है।”*
*बन्नू ने आंखें बंद कर लीं। बोला, “भैया, जयप्रकाश बाबू को जल्दी बुलाओ।”*
*आज पत्रकार भी आये थे। बड़ी दिमाग-पच्ची करते रहे।*
*पूछने लगे, “उपवास का हेतु कैसा है? क्या वह सार्वजनिक हित में है?”*
*बाबा ने कहा, “हेतु अब नहीं देखा जाता। अब तो इसके प्राण बचाने की  समस्या है। अनशन पर बैठना इतना बड़ा आत्म-बलिदान है कि हेतु भी पवित्र हो  जाता है।”*
*मैंने कहा, “और सार्वजनिक हित इससे होगा। कितने ही लोग दूसरे की बीवी  छीनना चाहते हैं, मगर तरकीब उन्हें नहीं मालूम। अनशन अगर सफल हो गया, तो  जनता का मार्गदर्शन करेगा।”*

----------


## madhuu

*14 जनवरी
*
*बन्नू  और कमजोर हो गया है। वह अनशन तोड़ने की धमकी हम लोगों को देने लगा है।  इससे हम लोगों का मुंह काला हो जाएगा। बाबा सनकीदास ने उसे बहुत समझाया।*
*आज बाबा ने एक और कमाल कर दिया। किसी स्वामी रसानंद का वक्तव्य अख़बारों  में छपवाया है। स्वामीजी ने कहा है कि मुझे तपस्या के कारण भूत और भविष्य  दिखता है। मैंने पता लगाया है क बन्नू पूर्वजन्म में ऋषि था और सावित्री  ऋषि की धर्मपत्नी। बन्नू का नाम उस जन्म में ऋषि वनमानुस था। उसने तीन हजार  वर्षों के बाद अब फिर नरदेह धारण की है। सावित्री का इससे जन्म-जन्मान्तर  का संबंध है। यह घोर अधर्म है कि एक ऋषि की पत्नी को राधिका प्रसाद-जैसा  साधारण आदमी अपने घर में रखे। समस्त धर्मप्राण जनता से मेरा आग्रह है कि इस  अधर्म को न होने दें।*
*इस वक्तव्य का अच्छा असर हुआ। कुछ लोग ‘धर्म की जय हो!’ नारे लगाते पाये गये। एक भीड़ राधिका बाबू के घर के सामने नारे लगा रही थी…*
*“राधिका प्रसाद पापी है! पापी का नाश हो! धर्म की जय हो।”*
*स्वामीजी ने मंदिरों में बन्नू की प्राण-रक्षा के लिए प्रार्थना का आयोजन करा दिया है।*

----------


## madhuu

*15 जनवरी
*
*रात को राधिका बाबू के घर पर पत्थर फेंके गये।*
*जनमत बन गया है।*
*स्त्री-पुरुषों के मुख से यह वाक्य हमारे एजेंटों ने सुने… “बेचारे को पांच दिन हो गये। भूखा पड़ा है।”*
*“धन्य है इस निष्ठा को।”*
*“मगर उस कठकरेजी का कलेजा नहीं पिघला।”*
*“उसका मरद भी कैसा बेशरम है।”*
*“सुना है पिछले जन्म में कोई ऋषि था।”*
*“स्वामी रसानंद का वक्तव्य नहीं पढ़ा!”*
*“बड़ा पाप है ऋषि की धर्मपत्नी को घर में डाले रखना।”*
*आज ग्यारह सौभाग्यवतियों ने बन्नू को तिलक किया और आरती उतारी।*
*बन्नू बहुत खुश हुआ। सौभाग्यवतियों को देख कर उसका जी उछलने लगता है।*

----------


## madhuu

*अखबार अनशन के समाचारों से भरे हैं।
*
*आज एक भीड़ हमने प्रधानमंत्री के बंगले पर हस्तक्षेप की मांग करने और  बन्नू के प्राण बचाने की अपील करने भेजी थी। प्रधानमंत्री ने मिलने से  इनकार कर दिया।*
*देखते हैं कब तक नहीं मिलते।*
*शाम को जयप्रकाश नारायण आ गये। नाराज थे। कहने लगे, “किस-किस के प्राण  बचाऊं मैं? मेरा क्या यही धंधा है? रोज कोई अनशन पर बैठ जाता है और  चिल्लाता है प्राण बचाओ। प्राण बचाना है तो खाना क्यों नहीं लेता? प्राण  बचाने के लिए मध्यस्थ की कहां जरूरत है? यह भी कोई बात है! दूसरे की बीवी  छीनने के लिए अनशन के पवित्र अस्त्र का उपयोग किया जाने लगा है।”*
*हमने समझाया, “यह ‘इशू’ जरा दूसरे किस्म का है। आत्मा से पुकार उठी थी।”*
*वे शांत हुए। बोले, “अगर आत्मा की बात है तो मैं इसमें हाथ डालूंगा।”*
*मैंने कहा, “फिर कोटि-कोटि धर्मप्राण जनता की भावना इसके साथ जुड़ गयी है।”*
*जयप्रकाश बाबू मध्यस्थता करने को राजी हो गये। वे सावित्री और उसके पति से मिलकर फिर प्रधानमंत्री से मिलेंगे।*
*बन्नू बड़े दीनभाव जयप्रकाश बाबू की तरफ देख रहा था।*
*बाद में हमने उससे कहा, “अबे साले, इस तरह दीनता से मत देखा कर। तेरी  कमजोरी ताड़ लेगा तो कोई भी नेता तुझे मुसम्मी का रस पिला देगा। देखता नहीं  है, कितने ही नेता झोलों में मुसम्मी रखे तंबू के आस-पास घूम रहे हैं।”
*

----------


## madhuu

*16 जनवरी
*
*जयप्रकाश  बाबू की ‘मिशन’ फेल हो गयी। कोई मानने को तैयार नहीं है। प्रधानमंत्री ने  कहा, “हमारी बन्नू के साथ सहानुभूति है, पर हम कुछ नहीं कर सकते। उससे  उपवास तुड़वाओ, तब शांति से वार्ता द्वारा समस्या का हल ढूंढा जाएगा।”*
*हम निराश हुए। बाबा सनकीदास निराश नहीं हुए। उन्होंने कहा, “पहले सब  मांग को नामंजूर करते हैं। यही प्रथा है। अब आंदोलन तीव्र करो। अखबारों में  छपवाओ कि बन्नू की पेशाब में काफी ‘एसीटोन’ आने लगा है। उसकी हालत  चिंताजनक है। वक्तव्य छपवाओ कि हर कीमत पर बन्नू के प्राण बचाए जाएं। सरकार  बैठी-बैठी क्या देख रही है? उसे तुरंत कोई कदम उठाना चाहिए जिससे बन्नू के  बहुमूल्य प्राण बचाए जा सकें।”*
*बाबा अद्भुत आदमी हैं। कितनी तरकीबें उनके दिमाग में हैं। कहते हैं, “अब  आंदोलन में जातिवाद का पुट देने का मौका आ गया है। बन्नू ब्राम्हण है और  राधिकाप्रसाद कायस्थ। ब्राम्हणों को भड़काओ और इधर कायस्थों को।  ब्राम्हण-सभा का मंत्री आगामी चुनाव में खड़ा होगा। उससे कहो कि यही मौका  है ब्राम्हणों के वोट इकट्ठे ले लेने का।”*
*आज राधिका बाबू की तरफ से प्रस्ताव आया था कि बन्नू सावित्री से राखी बंधवा ले।*
*हमने नामंजूर कर दिया।*

----------


## ingole

हा हा हा ....... तारीफ को शब्द नहीं मिल रहे हैं मित्र , एक एक वाक्य हास्य और व्यंग्य से भरपूर है

----------


## madhuu

*17 जनवरी
*
*आज के अखबारों में ये शीर्षक हैं – “बन्नू के प्राण बचाओ!”
“बन्नू की हालत चिंताजनक!”
“मंदिरों में प्राण-रक्षा के लिए प्रार्थना!”*
*एक अख़बार में हमने विज्ञापन रेट पर यह भी छपवा लिया – “कोटि-कोटि धर्म-प्राण जनता की मांग! बन्नू की प्राण-रक्षा की जाए!”
“बन्नू की मृत्यु के भयंकर परिणाम होंगे!”*
*ब्राह्मण-सभा के मंत्री का वक्तव्य छप गया। उन्होंने ब्राह्मण जाति की  इज्जत का मामला इसे बना लिया था। सीधी कार्यवाही की धमकी दी थी।*
*हमने चार गुंडों को कायस्थों के घरों पर पत्थर फेंकने के लिए तय कर किया है।*
*इससे निपटकर वही लोग ब्राह्मणों के घर पर पत्थर फेंकेंगे।*
*पैसे बन्नू ने पेशगी दे दिये हैं।*
*बाबा का कहना है कि कल या परसों तक कर्फ्यू लगवा दिया जाना चाहिए। दफा 144 तो लग ही जाए। इससे ‘केस’ मजबूत होगा।*

----------


## madhuu

*18 जनवरी
*
*रात को ब्राह्मणों और कायस्थों के घरों पर पत्थर फिंक गये।
सुबह ब्राह्मणों और कायस्थों के दो दलों में जमकर पथराव हुआ।
शहर में दफा 144 लग गयी।
सनसनी फैली हुई है।*
*हमारा प्रतिनिधि मंडल प्रधानमंत्री से मिला था। उन्होंने कहा, “इसमें कानूनी अड़चनें हैं। विवाह-कानून में संशोधन करना पड़ेगा।”*
*हमने कहा, “तो संशोधन कर दीजिए। अध्यादेश जारी करवा दीजिए। अगर बन्नू मर गया तो सारे देश में आग लग जाएगी।”*
*वे कहने लगे, “पहले अनशन तुड़वाओ?”*
*हमने कहा, “सरकार सैद्धांतिक रूप से मांग को स्वीकार कर ले और एक कमिटी बिठा दे, जो रास्ता बताये कि वह औरत इसे कैसे मिल सकती है।”*
*सरकार अभी स्थिति को देख रही है। बन्नू को और कष्ट भोगना होगा।*
*मामला जहां का तहां रहा। वार्ता में ‘डेडलॉक’ आ गया है।*
*छुटपुट झगड़े हो रहे हैं।*
*रात को हमने पुलिस चौकी पर पत्थर फिंकवा दिये। इसका अच्छा असर हुआ।*
*‘प्राण बचाओ’ – की मांग आज और बढ़ गयी।*

----------


## madhuu

*19 जनवरी
*
*बन्नू बहुत कमजोर हो गया है। घबराता है। कहीं मर न जाए।
बकने लगा है कि हम लोगों ने उसे फंसा दिया है। कहीं वक्तव्य दे दिया तो हम लोग ‘एक्सपोज’ हो जाएंगे।*
*कुछ जल्दी ही करना पड़ेगा। हमने उससे कहा कि अब अगर वह यों ही अनशन तोड़ देगा तो जनता उसे मार डालेगी।*
*प्रतिनिधि मंडल फिर मिलने जाएगा।*

----------


## ingole

सावित्री का क्या हुआ ? उसने झाड़ू के साथ आक्रमण नहीं किया बन्नू के ऊपर ?

----------


## madhuu

*20 जनवरी
*
*‘डेडलॉक’*
*सिर्फ एक बस जलायी जा सकी।*
*बन्नू अब संभल नहीं रहा है।*
*उसकी तरफ से हम ही कह रहे हैं कि “वह मर जाएगा, पर झुकेगा नहीं!”*
*सरकार भी घबरायी मालूम होती है।*
*साधुसंघ ने आज मांग का समर्थन कर दिया।*
*ब्राह्मण समाज ने अल्टीमेटम दे दिया। 10 ब्राह्मण आत्मदाह करेंगे।*
*सावित्री ने आत्महत्या की कोशिश की थी, पर बचा ली गयी।*
*बन्नू के दर्शन के लिए लाइन लग रही है।*
*राष्ट्रसंघ के महामंत्री को आज तार कर दिया गया।*
*जगह-जगह प्रार्थना-सभाएं होती रहीं।*
*डॉ लोहिया ने कहा है क जब तक यह सरकार है, तब तक न्यायोचित मांगें पूरी  नहीं होंगी। बन्नू को चाहिए कि वह सावित्री के बदले इस सरकार को ही भगा ले  जाए।*

----------


## dhanrajk75

बहुत मस्त है यार ....................

----------


## madhuu

*21 जनवरी
*
*बन्नू की मांग सिद्धांततः स्वीकार कर ली गयी।
व्यावहारिक समस्याओं को सुलझाने के लिए एक कमेटी बना दी गयी है।*
*भजन और प्रार्थना के बीच बाबा सनकीदास ने बन्नू को रस पिलाया। नेताओं की  मुसम्मियां झोलों में ही सूख गयीं। बाबा ने कहा कि जनतंत्र में जनभावना का  आदर होना चाहिए। इस प्रश्न के साथ कोटि-कोटि जनों की भावनाएं जुड़ी हुई  थीं। अच्छा ही हुआ जो शांति से समस्या सुलझ गयी, वरना हिंसक क्रांति हो  जाती।*
*ब्राह्मणसभा के विधानसभाई उम्*मीदवार ने बन्नू से अपना प्रचार कराने के  लिए सौदा कर लिया है। काफी बड़ी रकम दी है। बन्नू की कीमत बढ़ गयी।*
*चरण छूते हुए नर-नारियों से बन्नू कहता है, “सब ईश्वर की इच्छा से हुआ। मैं तो उसका माध्यम हूं।”*
*नारे लग रहे हैं – सत्य की जय! धर्म की जय!*

----------


## madhuu

> बहुत बढ़िया मित्र......  लगे रहो..


शुक्रिया, दोस्त

----------


## madhuu

> बहुत मस्त है यार ....................


धन्यवाद , मित्र

----------


## madhuu

*मित्रो, अब शरद जोशी जी की भी एक रचना का रसास्वादन करिये ।रचना का नाम है "एक भूतपूर्व मन्त्री से मुलाकात "*

----------


## madhuu

*मंत्री थे तब उनके दरवाज़े कार बँधी रहती थी। आजकल  क्वार्टर में रहते हैं और दरवाज़े भैंस बँधी रहती है। मैं जब उनके यहाँ पहुँचा वे  अपने लड़के को दूध दुहना सिखा रहे थे और अफ़सोस कर रहे थे कि कैसी नई पीढ़ी आ गई है  जिसे भैंसें दुहना भी नहीं आता।
मुझे देखा तो बोले – 'जले पर नमक छिड़कने आए हो!'
'नमक इतना सस्ता नहीं है कि नष्ट किया जाए। कांग्रेस राज में नमक भी सस्ता नहीं  रहा।'
'कांग्रेस को क्यों दोष देते हो! हमने तो नमक–आंदोलन चलाया।' – फिर बड़बड़ाने लगे,  'जो आता है कांग्रेस को दोष देता है। आप भी क्या विरोधी दल के हैं?'
'आजकल तो कांग्रेस ही विरोधी दल है।'*

----------


## madhuu

*वे चुप रहे। फिर बोले, 'कांग्रेस विरोधी दल हो ही  नहीं सकती। वह तो राज करेगी। अंग्रेज़ हमें राज सौंप गए हैं। बीस साल से चला रहे  हैं और सारे गुर जानते हैं। विरोधियों को क्या आता है, फ़ाइलें भी तो नहीं जमा सकते  ठीक से। हम थे तो अफ़सरों को डाँट लगाते थे, जैसा चाहते थे करवा लेते थे। हिम्मत से  काम लेते थे। रिश्तेदारों को नौकरियाँ दिलवाईं और अपनेवालों को ठेके दिलवाए।  अफ़सरों की एक नहीं चलने दी। करके दिखाए विरोधी दल! एक ज़माना था अफ़सर खुद रिश्वत  लेते थे और खा जाते थे। हमने सवाल खड़ा किया कि हमारा क्या होगा, पार्टी का क्या  होगा?'
'हमने अफ़सरों को रिश्वत लेने से रोका और खुद ली। कांग्रेस को चंदा दिलवाया, हमारी  बराबरी ये क्या करेंगे?'
'पर आपकी नीतियाँ ग़लत थीं और इसलिए जनता आपके ख़िलाफ़ हो गई!'
'कांग्रेस से यह शिकायत कर ही नहीं सकते आप। हमने जो भी नीतियाँ बनाईं उनके  ख़िलाफ़  काम किया है। फिर किस बात की शिकायत? जो उस नीति को पसंद करते थे, वे हमारे समर्थक  थे, और जो उस नीति के ख़िलाफ़ थे वे भी हमारे समर्थक थे, क्यों कि हम उस नीति पर चलते  ही नहीं थे।'
मैं निरुत्तर हो गया।*

----------


## madhuu

*'आपको उम्मीद है कि कांग्रेस फिर इस राज्य में विजयी होगी?'
'क्यों नहीं? उम्मीद पर तो हर पार्टी कायम है। जब विरोधी दल असफल होंगे और बेकार  साबित होंगे, जब दो ग़लत और असफल दलों में से ही चुनाव करना होगा, तो कांग्रेस क्या  बुरी? बस तब हम फिर 'पावर' में आ जाएँगे। ये विरोधी दल उसी रास्ते पर जा रहे हैं  जिस पर हम चले थे और इनका निश्चित पतन होगा।'
'जैसे आपका हुआ।'
'बिल्कुल।'
'जब से मंत्री पद छोड़ा आपके क्या हाल हैं?'
'उसी तरह मस्त हैं, जैसे पहले थे। हम पर कोई फ़र्क नहीं पड़ा। हमने पहले से ही  सिलसिला जमा लिया था। मकान, ज़मीन, बंगला सब कर लिया। किराया आता है। लड़के को भैस  दुहना आ जाए, तो डेरी खोलेंगे और दूध बेचेंगे, राजनीति में भी रहेंगे और बिज़नेस भी  करेंगे। हम तो नेहरू–गांधी के चेले हैं।' 
'नेहरू जी की तरह ठाठ से भी रह सकते हैं और गांधी जी की तरह झोंपड़ी में भी रह सकते  हैं। ख़ैर, झोंपड़ी का तो सवाल ही नहीं उठता। देश के भविष्य की सोचते थे, तो क्या  अपने भविष्य की नहीं सोचते! छोटे भाई को ट्रक दिलवा दिया था। ट्रक का नाम रखा है  देश–सेवक। परिवहन की समस्या हल करेगा।'    
'कृषि–मंत्री था, तब जो खुद का फ़ार्म बनाया था, अब अच्छी फसल देता है। जब तक  मंत्री रहा, एक मिनट खाली नहीं बैठा, परिश्रम किया, इसी कारण आज सुखी और संतुष्ट  हूँ। हम तो कर्म में विश्वास करते हैं। धंधा कभी नहीं छोड़ा, मंत्री थे तब भी किया।'*

----------


## madhuu

*आप अगला चुनाव लड़ेंगे?'
'क्यों नहीं लड़ेंगे। हमेशा लड़ते हैं, अब भी लड़ेंगे। कांग्रेस टिकट  नहीं देगी तो स्वतंत्र लड़ेंगे।'
'पर यह तो कांग्रेस के ख़िलाफ़ होगा।'
'हम कांग्रेस के हैं और कांग्रेस हमारी है। कांग्रेस ने हमें मंत्री बनने को कहा तो  बने। सेवा की है। हमें टिकट देना पड़ेगा। नहीं देंगे तो इसका मतलब है कांग्रेस हमें  अपना नहीं मानती। न माने। पहले प्रेम, अहिंसा से काम लेंगे, नहीं चला तो असहयोग  आंदोलन चलाएँगे। दूसरी पार्टी से खड़े हो जाएँगे।'*

----------


## madhuu

*'जब आप मंत्री थे, जाति–रिश्तेवालों को बड़ा फ़ायदा पहुँचाया आपने।'
'उसका भी भैया इतिहास है। जब हम कांग्रेस में आए और हमारे बारे में उड़ गई कि हम  हरिजनों के साथ उठते–बैठते और थाली में खाना खाते हैं, जातिवालों ने हमें अलग कर  दिया और हमसे संबंध नहीं रखे। हम भी जातिवाद के ख़िलाफ़ रहे और जब मंत्री बने, तो  शुरू–शुरू में हमने जातिवाद को कसकर गालियाँ दीं।' 
'दरअसल हमने अपने पहलेवाले मंत्रिमंडल को जातिवाद के नाम से उखाड़ा था। सो शुरू में  तो हम जातिवाद के ख़िलाफ़ रहे। पर बाद में जब जातिवालों को अपनी ग़लती पता लगी तो वे  हमारे बंगले के चक्कर काटने लगे। जाति की सभा हुई और हमको मानपत्र दिया गया और हमको  जाति – कुलभूषण की उपाधि दी। हमने सोचा कि चलो सुबह का भूला शाम को घर आया। जब जाति  के लोग हमसे प्रेम करते हैं, तो कुछ हमारा भी फर्ज़ हो जाता है। हम भी जाति के  लड़कों को नौकरियाँ दिलवाने, तबादले रुकवाने, लोन दिलवाने में मदद करते और इस तरह  जाति की उन्नति और विकास में योग देते। आज हमारी जाति के लोग बड़े–बड़े पदों पर बैठे  हैं और हमारे आभारी हैं कि हमने उन्हें देश की सेवा का अवसर दिया। मैंने लड़कों से  कह दिया कि एम.ए. करके आओ चाहे थर्ड डिवीजन में सही, सबको लैक्चरर बना दूँगा। अपनी  जाति बुद्धिमान व्यक्तियों की जाति होनी चाहिए। और भैया अपने चुनाव–क्षेत्र में  जाति के घर सबसे ज़्यादा हैं। सब सॉलिड वोट हैं। सो उसका ध्यान रखना पड़ता है। यों  दुनिया जानती है, हम जातिवाद के ख़िलाफ़ हैं। जब तक हम रहे हमेशा मंत्रिमंडल में  राजपूत और हरिजनों की संख्या नहीं बढ़ने दी। हम जातिवाद से संघर्ष करते रहे और इसी  कारण अपनी जाति की हमेशा मेजॉरिटी रही।'*

----------


## madhuu

*लड़का भैंस दुह चुका था और अंदर जा रहा था। भूतपूर्व  मंत्री महोदय ने उसके हाथ से दूध की बाल्टी ले ली।
'अभी दो किलो दूध और होगा जनाब। पूरी दुही नहीं है तुमने। लाओ हम दुहें।' – फिर  मेरी ओर देखकर बोले, एक तरफ़ तो देश के बच्चों को दूध नहीं मिल रहा, दूसरी ओर  भैंसें पूरी दुही नहीं जा रहीं। और जब तक आप अपने स्रोतों का पूरी तरह दोहन नहीं  करते, देश का विकास असंभव हैं।'
वे अपने स्रोत का दोहन करने लगे। लड़का अंदर जाकर रिकार्ड बजाने लगा और 'चा चा चा'  का संगीत इस आदर्शवादी वातावरण में गूँजने लगा। मैंने नमस्कार किया और चला आया।*

----------


## madhuu

*चंदे का डर - हरिशन्कर परसाई  
*

----------


## madhuu

*एक छोटी-सी समिति की बैठक बुलाने की योजना चल रही थी। एक सज्जन थे जो समिति के सदस्य थे, पर काम कुछ करते नहीं गड़बड़ पैदा करते थे और कोरी वाहवाही चाहते । वे लंबा भाषण देते थे। * 
*वे समिति की बैठक में नहीं आवें ऐसा कुछ लोग करना चाहते थे, पर वे तो बिना बुलाए पहुंचने वाले थे। फिर यहां तो उनको निमंत्रण भेजा ही जाता, क्योंकि वे सदस्य थे। * 
*एक व्यक्ति बोला, ' एक तरकीब है। सांप मरे न लाठी टूटे। समिति की बैठक की सूचना ' नीचे यह लिख दिया जाए कि बैठक में बाढ़-पीड़ितों के लिए धन-संग्रह भी किया जाएगा। वे इतने उच्चकोटि के कंजूस हैं कि जहां चंदे वगैरह की आशंका होती है, वे नहीं पहुंचते। ' *

----------


## madhuu

*वात्सल्य * 
*एक मोटर से 7-8 साल का एक बच्चा टकरा गया। सिर में चोट आ गई। वह रोने लगा। * 
*आसपास के लोग सिमट आए। सब क्रोधित। मां-बाप भी आ गए। ' पकड़ लो ड्राइवर को। ' भागने न पाए। ' पुकार लगने लगी। लोग मारने पर उतारू। भागता है तो पिटता है। लोगों की आंखों में खून आ गया है। * 
*उसे कुछ सूझा। वह बढ़ा और लहू में सने बच्चे को उठाकर छाती से चिपका लिया। उसे थपथपाकर बोला - ' बेटा! बेटा!' * 
*इधर लोगों का क्रोध गायब हो गया था * 
*मां-बाप कहने लगे. ' कितना भला आदमी है।? और होता तो भाग जाता। '' *

----------


## madhuu

*दानी -हरिशन्कर परसाई 
*

----------


## madhuu

*बाढ़ पीड़ितों के लिए चंदा हो रहा था। * 
*कुछ जनसेवकों ने एक संगीत समारोह का आयोजन किया, जिसमें धन एकत्र करने की योजना बनाई। वे पहुंचे एक बडे सेठ साहब के पास। उनसे कहा, ' देश पर इस समय संकट आया है। लाखों भाई बहन बेघर बार हैं उनके लिए अन्न वस्त्र जुटाने के लिए आपको एक बड़ी रकम देनी चाहिए। आप समारोह में आइएगा। वे बोले - ' भगवान की इच्छा में कौन बाधा डाल सकता है। जब हरि की इच्छा ही है तो हम किसी की क्या सहायता कर सकते हैं?* 
*फिर भैया रोज दो चार तरह का चंदा तो हम देते हैं और व्यापार में दम नहीं है।' *

----------


## madhuu

*एक जनसेवी ने कहा, 'समारोह में खाद्यमंत्री भी आने वाले हैं ओर वे स्वयं धन एकत्र करेंगे।'' * 
*सेठजी के चेहरे पर -चमक आयी' जैसे भक्त के मुख पर भगवान का स्मरण होने पर आती है। । वे 'बोले हां, बेचारे तकलीफ में हैं। क्या किया जाए ' हमसे तो जहां तक हो सकता है, मदद करते ही हैं। आखिर हम भी ' देशवासी हैं। आप आए हो तो खाली थोड़े जाने दूंगा। एक हजार दे दूंगा। मंत्रीजी ही लेंगे न? वे ही अपील करेंगे न? उनके ही हाथ में देना होगा न' ' * 
*वे बोले, ' जी हां, मंत्रीजी ही रकम लेंगे। * 
*सेठजी बोले, ' बस-बस, तो ठीक है। मैं ठीक वक्त पर आ जाऊंगा। ' *

----------


## madhuu

*समारोह में सेठजी एक हजार रुपए लेकर पहुंचे, पर संयोगवश मंत्रीजी जरा पहले उठकर जरूरी काम से चले गए। वे अपील नहीं कर पाए, चंदा नहीं ले पाए। * 
*संयोजकों ने अपील की। पैसा आने लगा। * 
*सेठजी के पास पहुंचे। * 
*सेठजी बोले. ' हमीं को बुद्धू बनाते हो! * 
*तुमने तो कहा था ? मंत्री खुद लेंगे और वे तो चल दिए। ' *

----------


## madhuu

*श्रीलाल शुक्ल
** की कहानी " दो आदमी पुराने " का भी रसास्वादन करे ।*

----------


## madhuu

*कुछ दिन हुए, रामानंदजी और राकेशजी अपने-अपने पेशे से रिटायर हो कर  सिविल लाइन्स में बस गए थे। अपने यहाँ का चलन है कि रिटायर होने के बाद और  इस लोक से ट्रांसफर होने के पहले बहुत से लोग सिविल लांइस में बँगले बनवा  लेते हैं। इन्होंने भी वहाँ अपने-अपने बँगले बनवा लिए। 
*
*रामानंदजी किसी समय में चोरी किया करते थे। वे पुराने स्कूल के चोर  थे। इस कारण उनका विश्वास तांत्रिक क्रियाओं में भी था। बाद में चोरी  सिखलाने के लिए उन्होंने एक नाइट स्कूल भी खोला। कुछ समय बीतने पर चोरी के  माल के क्रय-विक्रय की उन्होंने एक दुकान कर ली। इस सबसे अब वे रिटायर हो  चुके थे और अपने को रिटायर कहा करते थे।*

----------


## madhuu

*राकेशजी रिटायर तो हो चुके थे, पर चूँकि वे कवि थे इस कारण वे अपने को  रिटायर मानने को तैयार न थे। कभी उन्होंने एम.ए. पास किया था; और फिर वे एक  कॉलेज में प्रोफेसर हो गए थे। उस पेशे में तो वे ज्यादा नहीं चल पाए पर  कवि की हैसियत से उन्हें ऊँचा स्थान मिल गया था। अर्थात अब तक उनके पास  उनकी अपनी कविताएँ थी, अपने प्रकाशक थे, अपने ही आलोचक थे, अपने ही प्रशंसक  और पुरस्कारदाता थे। इधर कुछ आलोचक उन्हें कविता के क्षेत्र में भी रिटायर  कहने लगे थे। 
*
*दोनों पड़ोसी थे। दोनों को एक-दूसरे के पुराने व्यवसाय का ज्ञान था।  उनमें मित्रता हो गई। दोनों प्राय: हर बात में एकमत रहते थे। दोनों यही  समझते थे कि इस युग में योग्यता और कला का ह्रास हो रहा है और आज की पीढ़ी  बिल्कुल जाहिल, निरर्थक और अयोग्य है।*

----------


## madhuu

*इसीलिए एक दिन लॉन में टहलते-टहलते राकेशजी ने कहा, 'आज की पढ़ाई में  रक्खा ही क्या है? मैं आठवें दर्जे में हिंदी कविता का अर्थ अंग्रेजी में  लिखता था। अब बी.ए. में अंग्रेजी कविता का अर्थ हिंदी में लिखाया जाता है।' 
*
*रामानंदजी बोले, 'आप ठीक कहते हैं। हमारे जमाने में कुछ लोग फर्श पर  डंडा ठोंक कर जमीन में गड़े हुए धन का हाल जान लेते थे। आज के दिन सामने  कपड़े से ढँकी तिजोरी रक्खी रहती है और लोग उसे मेज समझ कर बिना छुए ही  निकल जाते हैं।'* 
*राकेशजी ने कहा, 'और जम कर साधना करने का तो समय ही चला गया है। आजकल...।'* 
*बात काट कर रामानंदजी बोले, 'साधना अब कौन कर सकता है? हम लोगों ने  अमावस की रात में मसान जगाया था। मुर्दे की खोपड़ी में चावल पका कर उसे जिस  घर में डाल देते वहाँ का माल...।'* 
*राकेशजी ने जल्दी में कहा, 'नहीं नहीं, वैसी साधना से मेरा मतलब  नहीं है। मैं साहित्य-साधना की बात कर रहा हूँ। आजकल लोग व्याकरण, पिंगल,  काव्यशास्त्र का नाम तक नहीं जानते और नई-नई बातों के आविष्कारक बन जाते  हैं। कोई दो-दो पंक्तियों को लिए मुक्तक लिख रहा है, अतुकांत चला रहा है,  कोई क्रियाओं के नए-नए प्रयोग भिड़ा रहा है : और पूछ बैठिए कि अकर्मक  क्रिया और सकर्मक क्रिया में क्या भेद है तो अंग्रेजी बोलने लगेंगे।'*

----------


## madhuu

*राकेशजी ने जल्दी में कहा, 'नहीं नहीं, वैसी साधना से मेरा मतलब नहीं  है। मैं साहित्य-साधना की बात कर रहा हूँ। आजकल लोग व्याकरण, पिंगल,  काव्यशास्त्र का नाम तक नहीं जानते और नई-नई बातों के आविष्कारक बन जाते  हैं। कोई दो-दो पंक्तियों को लिए मुक्तक लिख रहा है, अतुकांत चला रहा है,  कोई क्रियाओं के नए-नए प्रयोग भिड़ा रहा है : और पूछ बैठिए कि अकर्मक  क्रिया और सकर्मक क्रिया में क्या भेद है तो अंग्रेजी बोलने लगेंगे।' 
*
*एक गहरी साँस खींच कर रामानंदजी बोले, 'आप सच कहते हैं, अपने यहाँ  भी यही दशा है। दीवाल की कौन कहे, कागज पर कायदे की सेंध नहीं लगा सकते और  बात करेंगे सिटकनी खोलने की, रोशनदान तोड़ने की, जेब काटने की। नई-नई  तरकीबों की डींग हाँकेंगे। और पुरानी...।'*

----------


## madhuu

*राकेशजी अपनी धुन में कहते गए, 'और विनम्रता तो रही ही नहीं। कुछ सिखाओ  तो सीखेंगे नहीं। कुछ बताओं तो बिना समझे-बूझे अकड़ने लगेंगे। आज के  साहित्यिक, साहित्यिक नहीं - लठैत हैं, लठैत।' 
*
*रामानंदजी समर्थन करते हुए बोले, 'साहित्यिकों के क्या पूछने  राकेशजी। यहाँ तो अबके चोर नहीं रहे। वे तो डकैत हैं, डकैत। अपना पुराना  तरीका तो यह था कि घर में घुसे और बच्चे ने खाँस दिया तो विनम्रतापूर्वक  बाहर निकल आए। पर आजकल के ये लोग किसी को जागता हुआ पा जाएँ तो...' सहम कर  उन्होंने वाक्य पूरा किया, 'बाप रे बाप...'*

----------


## madhuu

*अब राकेशजी उत्साहित हो गए और बोले, 'ये सब जाहिल हैं, निरर्थक हैं।  पहले तो लिखते-लिखते हाथ ऐसा मँज जाता था कि पाठक बिना पढ़े ही दूर से समझ  जाते थे कि अमुक कवि की कविता है। उस पर उनका व्यक्तित्व झलकता था...।' 
*
*रामानंदजी ने धीरे से कहा, 'यही तो। सेंध की शकल देख कर लोग कह देते थे कि यह फँला ने लगाई है। अब तो सिटकनी खुली पड़ी है...।'* 
*उपमा राकेशजी को पसंद आ गई। 'बोले, 'आजकल यही तो है ही। साहित्य के  दरवाजे की सिटकनी अंदर से खोल-खोल कर न जाने कितने लोग घुस आए हैं।'* 
*बिन समझे हुए, रामानंद जी ने कहा, 'जी हाँ, पहले तो सेंध का ही चलन था।'* 
*राकेशजी ने जल्दी से कहा, 'जी, आप मेरा मतलब नहीं समझे। मैं कहा रहा था कि...।'* 
*अकस्मात उन्होंने चौंक कर कुरते की जेब पकड़ ली। रामानंदजी का हाथ  उनकी मुट्ठी में आ गया। नाराजगी से राकेशजी बोले, 'यह क्या? आप मेरी जेब  काट रहे थे।'*

----------


## madhuu

*रामानंदजी ने विनम्रता से हाथ छुड़ा कर कहा, 'यही समझ लीजिए। बात यह है  कि...बात यह है कि ये नौसिखिए कुछ काम तो बड़ी सफाई से कर दिखाते हैं। मैं  आपस में वही देख रखा था कि यह जेब वाला काम मुझसे भी चल पाता या नहीं।' 
*
*रामनंदजी नर्म पड़े। बोले, 'देख लिया आपने।'* 
*बिना उत्साह के, रामानंदजी साँस खींच कर बोले, 'देख लिया राकेशजी यह  सब के बूते की बात नहीं। जो हमने कर लिया वह आज वाले नहीं कर पाते हैं। पर  इनके भी कुछ ऐसे खेल हैं जो हम नहीं खेल पाते। अपना-अपना जमाना है।'* 
*सहसा राकेशजी बिगड़ कर बोले, 'यह सब आप ही के यहाँ चलता होगा। अपने  यहाँ तो अब भी जो कहिए, करके दिखा दूँ। रामानंदजी, यह तो करने की विद्या  है। चाहे कवित्व हो, चाहे कविता हो, या हो नई कविता। लिखूँगा तो अब भी आजकल  वालों से अच्छा ही लिखूँगा।'* 
*रामानंदजी राकेशजी की ओर देखते रहे। उनमें कभी मतभेद नहीं हुआ था।  पहली बार उन्हें लगा कि कुछ ऐसी भी बातें हैं जहाँ उनकी राय हमेशा एक नहीं  होगी।*

----------


## r prasad

सुंदर प्रयास, हरीशंकर जी का तीखा व्यंग काफी दिनो से पढ़ने को सोच रहा था, यहाँ काफी कुछ मिल गया |

----------

